#ubuntuone 2009-12-14
<spencer_dupre> honk
<PhilippR> hi, one stupid question
<PhilippR> apart from settings (by that I mean also contacts, bookmarks, and in a near future calendar) that are saved in couchdb
<PhilippR> how does ubuntuone use couchdb to synchronize files?
<PhilippR> I can't seem to find how it does use couchdb to synch files
<PhilippR> are files stored in couchdb?
<homeasvs> aquarius, ping
<aquarius> homeasvs, pong
<homeasvs> aquarius, hey
<homeasvs> aquarius, so, close to having desktopcouch on n900
<homeasvs> the big problem left is gnome-keyring
<aquarius> hangover not preventing you any more? :)
<homeasvs> heh :)
<aquarius> hrm. the n900 doesn't have the keyring?
<homeasvs> gnome-keyring pulls in a lot of deps, down to pam, and I'm not sure I"ll be able to easily build them
<homeasvs> so I was instead considering to factor out that code to a module that can be replaced with some other way of storing keys
<aquarius> does it have some concept of a keyring?
<homeasvs> it doesn't look like it, but I'm still looking for something similar
<homeasvs> but in worst case I'd store something in gconf for example
<homeasvs> I was just wondering if you'd be open to abstracting all keyring code into one module
<aquarius> yes. We're doing something similar with the main u1 client -- moving to using the python-keyring module, which abstracts over platform-specific keyrings (gnome, kde, windows, mac)
<aquarius> so that would be fine for DC too, I thinik
<homeasvs> oh, didn't know that one, let me check that
<aquarius> there's not very much at all which uses the keyring, anyway
<aquarius> (in desktopcouch)
<homeasvs> yeah, exactly.  You only use it for two operations on two kinds of secrets
<homeasvs> I'd be done quicker abstracting that than packaging all dependencies
<aquarius> we store the oauth tokens there, and we retrieve them from there, and that's it. It wouldn't be hard to factor that out, i don't think
<homeasvs> (and the dependency list for dc on maemo is already pretty huge :))
<aquarius> and abstracting it is The Right Thing to do anyway, since there's no gnome-keyring on Windows no matter how hard you look ;)
<homeasvs> exactly
<homeasvs> well, python-keyring looks promising, and it has some file backends built in, so that could work for my use case for now
<homeasvs> ok, python-keyring looks like it has the perfect interface
<Chipaca> homeasvs: if you refactor desktopcouch to use python-keyring, that will be awesome. Super awesome.
<homeasvs> except that the oauth secret needs to be stored as 'password', it only knows about username/password
<aquarius> *nod* yeah, it seems like the right approach to us, too
<homeasvs> but if that's fine for you, then I can give it a go
<homeasvs> I guess I can make a bzr branch from the latest release to do the work so I also have a patch for maemo to use
<Chipaca> we're wanting to move in that direction anyway :)
<homeasvs> and then we can integrate it in mainline if it works
<homeasvs> ok, that gives me something to do on the plane tonight
<aquarius> superb
<aquarius> (plane? going home for Christmas?)
<homeasvs> no, my weekly commute bru<->bcn
<aquarius> ah :)
<homeasvs> btw, my paisley branch seems to be working well for me, once the dust settles we need to see how we can integrate your changes too
<aquarius> cool.
<Chipaca> aquarius: I assume you've seen http://arstechnica.com/open-source/guides/2009/12/code-tutorial-make-your-application-sync-with-ubuntu-one.ars already
<aquarius> Chipaca, not only have I seen it, I've linked it from the desktopcouch documentation page. :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: and pointed at it from identi.ca?
<aquarius> yep
<Chipaca> aquarius: :) ok
<aquarius> the link to the article is being tweeted a lot, too, which is rather encouraging
<thisfred> alecu: hi, (eric here) running a little late, I'm thisfred on skype, I will be with you in +/- 10 minutes
<alecu> hi thisfred, ok, I'm in no hurry.
<alecu> thisfred, I'm alecura83 in skype btw.
<thisfred> alecu: cool, I'm ready, shall I dial?
<alecu> thisfred, sure!
<Chipaca> desktop+ planning is scheduled for within 5 minutes, but something just came up here. I'm postponing 15 minutes more (sorry!), so we start in 20 minutes.
 * jblount revels in his newly found 15 minutes
<dobey> jblount: it's all the fame you'll ever get
<jblount> heh
<aquarius> time to grab a cup of tea then
<urbanape> still in sekrit room, though, right?
<urbanape> or out here
<dobey> here
<Chipaca> hi all (again)
<Chipaca> aquarius: CardinalFang: dobey: jblount: urbanape: vds: ping
<CardinalFang> Hey.
<vds> pong
<jblount> yo
<dobey> aye
<Chipaca> aquarius: aquarius: aquarius!
<aquarius> pong
<Chipaca> urbanape: urbanape: urbanape!
<Chipaca> ooh, the old beetlejuice trick works!
<Chipaca> ok, so
<urbanape> yo yo yo
<dobey> just watch out for two-headed, three-armed loony presidents
 * Chipaca 's had *enough* of loony presidents for quite a while
 * urbanape is proud to share ZB initials with Zaphod Beeblebrox
<Chipaca> rodrigo and teknico are on holiday
<Chipaca> so that makes all of us here :)
<dobey> urbanape: it's an omen i tells ya
<urbanape> vell, I'm just zis guy, you know?
<Chipaca> dobey: we're starting this meeting with you. Planning! what do you have on your plate for this week?
<dobey> infrastructure notes, stable ppa builds, nautilus fixes, and new client coding
<dobey> oh and i think lucio was suggesting another trunk release, after getting another branch landed
<Chipaca> dobey: is there any of that that we can pass on to somebody else? you have a lot on your plate, and I fear you'll never get round to working on that last item if we can't rebalance things
<Chipaca> dobey: I feel like having you package is not a productive use of your time, unless you're fixing issues while you do it
<dobey> the packaging is more of a multi-task issue this time. the SRUs were more direct work since there was lots of backporting and tracking involved
<Chipaca> dobey: at the same time, I don't know how much joy you get out of packaging. If it's what keeps you going, then keep at it :)
<dobey> Chipaca: not much, but it helps with the goal of getting upload rights and becoming an ubuntu developer and all that :)
<Chipaca> dobey: yeah :)
<Chipaca> dobey: I'd like us to meet for a kicking off of the client coding work. When can we do that?
<dobey> but i should be starting on the new client code tomorrow at the latest :)
<Chipaca> dobey: that is excellent
<dobey> Chipaca: i guess we could discuss that in our call tomorrow?
<Chipaca> aquarius: CardinalFang: dobey: jblount: urbanape: vds: you should have edit access to a 'desktop+ standups' spreadsheet I started, to track the standups and progress re that
<Chipaca> aquarius: CardinalFang: dobey: jblount: urbanape: vds: please use your edit rights to fill in when I miss something (like mon, tue last week)
<Chipaca> dobey: yes, ok
<aquarius> Chipaca, so is the plan now to edit that spreadsheet rather than to have the standup?
<Chipaca> aquarius: no, not at all
<Chipaca> aquarius: unless we all feel the standup adds nothing ontop of the spreadsheet
<Chipaca> aquarius: it's in stead of the email to ubunet-discuss :)
<aquarius> I sorta feel that the spreadsheet adds nothing on top of the standup, myself. :)
<aquarius> (yeah, it avoids the email, but now everything needs updating in two places)
<Chipaca> aquarius: tracking. More for bosses than for peons :)
<dobey> aquarius: just wait for logger to catch up and paste in the URL to the point in time where you paste your standup status :)
<Chipaca> no, no, I'll update the spreadsheet. Except when I don't, in which case I'll ping y'all to do so
<aquarius> ah, OK, then I am cool with the spreadsheet. ;)
<Chipaca> (the standup chair can do that)
<Chipaca> anyway, back to planning!
<Chipaca> dobey: I think we'll postpone your planning to tomorrow, after the call
<Chipaca> jblount: you're up next
<Chipaca> jblount: what's on your plate for this week?
<Chipaca> jblount: or inside your sammich
<jblount> I've got a Google doc of 18 or 20 bugs mt made up for me with screenshots.
<jblount> So I need to do Google doc to LP Bug conversion, and work out how many branches those bugs respresent, then fix them.
<Chipaca> jblount: sweet. Any chances of you estimating how much work each of those are?
<Chipaca> jblount: if you could estimate before converting, then if there's any biggie we can prioritize earlier (better than late)
<Chipaca> jblount: does that make sense to you?
<jblount> I'm seeing three branches right now: general-layout-bugs should take 5 hours or so, file-ui-fixes should take 10, maybe more depending, and notes-ui-bugs should be about 2 or 3 hours.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: did you see those two bugs re file web ui lucio created last week?
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, No.
<Chipaca> (jblount: this is relevant to your planning, give me a sec)
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: bad CardinalFang! bad!
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: ok, please take a look at them. I think they have no impact on jblount's work, but maybe they do, and I don't want you two to step on your toes
<Chipaca> jblount: in view of that, I'd say do the conversion to lp, then work on notes ui, until CardinalFang can get back to you re impact, so you work in sync
<Chipaca> jblount: CardinalFang: ok?
<Chipaca> by "in sync" i mean coordinated
<Chipaca> ly
<jblount> Chipaca: That's fine.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: we may as well continue with you :)
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: what kind of a week are you looking at?
<Chipaca> oh! dobey: jblount: any days off this week?
<jblount> Chipaca: Thursday
 * Chipaca wishes canonicaladmin did ical
<Chipaca> jblount: ack
<dobey> not for me
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: please continue
<dobey> i have 1 day left this year to schedule off, but haven't done so yet
<CardinalFang> Release d-c 0.6.1.  SRU 0.5.1 to Karmic. sync 0.5-stable line to source-package branch -- probably need james_w help.  talk to james_w about new source-package branch for trunk line.  Release 0.6.1 package for lucid.  Review Mandel's contacts branch.  See what we can use (and what we can't).
<CardinalFang> That's about three days worth.  I haven't gotten past that.
<CardinalFang> That's all desktopcouch, though.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: please push reviewing those bugs re web ui at the head of that work, so jblount unblocks that part of his schedule
<CardinalFang> I'm still looking for those bugs.
 * dobey schedules that day now
<Chipaca> dobey: good person!
 * Chipaca feels "good man!" works better
<Chipaca> ugh, hold on
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: I assigned them to urbanape, not you
<urbanape> I was wondering...
<CardinalFang> jblount, do you know what bugs?
<Chipaca> I keep on mixing you two up re who does web ui stuff
<urbanape> since you were talking about the files UI
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: my most sincere apologies
<Chipaca> #495621 and #495625
<dobey> CardinalFang: you can poke me for pkg questions also
<Chipaca> jblount: s/CardinalFang/urbanape/ in all that
<jblount> Chipaca: ack
 * Chipaca puts a paper bag over his nick
<Chipaca> *sigh*
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: any news re jbernard and commandline contacts client?
<CardinalFang> Ah.  It's my nick.  c=chad.
<dobey> CardinalFang: now he might confuse you with himself!
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, I have some views functions written that should make it easier, but I want to review mandel's contacts branch before recommending anything to jbernard.
<Chipaca> dobey: I have nightmares along those lines
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: ok. I'd like to look at mandel's contacts branch too; I saw __getattribute__ shenanigans, which makes me suspect it's doing something unpythonic :)
<CardinalFang> thisfred and I fear the m's code goes overboard with ...  yes.
<Chipaca> I'd be a lot more confortable if it were __getattr__; __getattribute__ smells bad
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: also: any days off this week?
<CardinalFang> None this week, though my wife tells me I look "*really terrible*" this morning, so I may have a sick day coming.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: I'd prefer if we had more than ~3 days of your work planned, but I can see how that would be hard. What happens after reviewing mandel's work?
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, Either merging, or branching and stripping out stuff.  That's 10 minutes or half a day.
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, after that, I think desktopcouch can be quiet for a while, so I can help with lucid features outside d-c.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: are we beyond the point of pointing things out to mandel and having him fix them? I feel like we've already said too many "this is great, but fix ____". Not sure how accurate that feeling is.
<CardinalFang> He's been very responsive to me.  I haven't said much about this new branch.  I merged all his other work.
<Chipaca> ok.
<Chipaca> aquarius: you're up next
<aquarius> this week: hopefully get finalised music store details, finish the download-from-one-upload-to-another-url twisted pipe, work on integrating it with jdo's upload API, write more desktopcouch documentation (thanks Ryan Paul for meaning that I don't have to write as much as I did before :))
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, i'm on reviews tomorrow, fwiw.  I usually hide until someone yells at me.
<aquarius> oh, and review duty today and face on Thursday
<Chipaca> aquarius: I worry about your monotonically increasing TODO :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: let me copy it in
<Chipaca> make tomboy first-sync experience nicer; continue work on desktopcouch developer docs; write up things learned at UDS/sprint; work with rodrigo on Music Store, some more music store architecture planning; step-by-step guide to what happens during contact sync; write "pipe" to transfer data between two HTTP connections with twisted 9.0; write lazr-js branch; be frustrated with lack of progress
<aquarius> Chipaca, the big thing that's holding me up is waiting on music store tech details
<aquarius> my todo list is a combination of "things I plan to od this week" and "things I plan to do sometime, probably". I picked up the idea from rodrigo :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: yes, I know. But how is that holding up the first item in the todo? or if not that, wha tis?
<CardinalFang> I hope they sign before April.
<aquarius> ah, the list isn't in order. It's just a list.
<aquarius> what's holding up the tomboy-first-sync-experience is that there are more important things than it.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, don't say stuff like that out loud or you'll make it happen
<Chipaca> aquarius: ah
<CardinalFang> (If I were APPL, I'd create a dummy company that promises similar features, acts like a canary to alert them to competition, and stall new "partners" as long as possible.  /me adds this to his world-domination Planning list. )
<Chipaca> aquarius: ok, so what does that list look like in priority order?
<Chipaca> aquarius: (what "lazr-js" branch?)
<urbanape> he was tasked with getting some time with lazr-js to spread the knowledge.
<urbanape> voluntold by statik, I believe.
<Chipaca> ah, true
 * Chipaca thinks he was too
<aquarius> priority order is: build music store widget (blocked); finish http-pipe; integrate pipe with jdo upload work; write desktopcouch documentation; write lazr-js branch; improve tomboy first-sync experience
<aquarius> indeed I was
<aquarius> heh "voluntold".
<Chipaca> aquarius: the http pipe sounds like something we could ask __lucio__ if he can find someone to do it
<aquarius> if he's got someone, that'd be cool
<aquarius> I'm struggling with it somewhat
<Chipaca> aquarius: I know we wrote quite a few streamers for syncdaemon and the server :)
<aquarius> and I'd rather be working on music store architecture or on DC SDK, but I'm blocked on the store :(
<Chipaca> aquarius: push the SDK ahead of the pipe while I check with mr foundations+
<aquarius> ok, will do.
<Chipaca> aquarius: great
<Chipaca> aquarius: days off this week?
<aquarius> nope.
<Chipaca> urbanape: you're up
<urbanape> wheee
<urbanape> so, currently and foremost, I'm blocked by PQM. It doesn't like me.
<urbanape> I've got one approved branch ready to land, and one that will follow soon after.
<urbanape> I've started a branch for the rejecting of no-longer-wanted shares
<urbanape> Tomorrow I'm an on-call reviewer and Wednesday I'm Face.
<urbanape> I still need to SRU Bindwood, as the release in my PPA has gotten a lot of positive feedback.
<Chipaca> urbanape: what's the issue re pqm?
<urbanape> Chipaca: All lines of log output:Sender not authorised to commit to branch bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-pqm-team/ubuntuone-servers/trunk-2a
<Chipaca> urbanape: have you talked with LOSAs?
<urbanape> I thought it got cleared up with the general PQM wrangling that happened on Friday
<urbanape> I have not yet spoken with LOSAs
<Chipaca> urbanape: or you could file a rt
<Chipaca> so... that's a bummer but shouldn't affect planning too much
<urbanape> yarp. And besides the 4 mandatory days after Xmas, I have 2.5 days remaining of leave.
<Chipaca> urbanape: as I told CardinalFang (mistakenly), please review those bugs created by lucio and assigned to you, so as to unblock jblount re file ui
<Chipaca> urbanape: #495621 and #495625
<urbanape> yup
<Chipaca> urbanape: also schedule them for soonish (this week if possible)
<urbanape> the 2.5 days?
<urbanape> or the bugs?
<Chipaca> urbanape: the bugs. And the 2.5 days :)
<urbanape> so, this week: shepherding the two branches I have in review already, the third for share rejecting, and the SRU for Bindwood, plus estimates on the two bugs reported by Lucio.
<Chipaca> urbanape: ok?
<urbanape> I believe one of them is fixed by the second branch I have in review, actually.
<Chipaca> urbanape: great
<Chipaca> urbanape: plus face duty on wed
<urbanape> oh, nope, neither.
<urbanape> and review tomorrow
<Chipaca> yeah, but review is one day every week, so no surprise there
<Chipaca> vds: last but not least
<vds> contact sync: more testing especially with real device
<vds> 30 days free plan, branch already started, probably ready after dinner
<vds> OTA sms: branch to configure funambol to send sms as soon as we have an account, test OTA
<vds> with real mobile devices
<vds> Chipaca: that's it
<Chipaca> hmm
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: ping
<Chipaca> vds: how do we handle the end of the 30 day plan?
<Chipaca> vds: ie how do we communicate that to the user?
<vds> Chipaca: we don't do it explicitly, we pass an error code to funambol that means the account is expired
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: pong
<vds> Chipaca: then the funambol client should inform the user
<vds> Chipaca: we could send an email or write something on the web page, but that was not in the bug
<Chipaca> 1 sec, on the phone
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: the ping was re subitosms
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: i'm waiting for the account login info from their account guy. we will 1000 worldwide messages to test with.
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: ok, great
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: ETA?
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: he seemed really responsive the last few days so i expect a message soon (today or tomorrow)
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: ok, great
<Chipaca> vds: my question is what is the user experience of that?
<vds> Chipaca: I haven't tried it I guess the funambol client will tell the user that the account is expired
<Chipaca> vds: hmm... ok. For now :)
<Chipaca> vds: at some point the general account info pages need to be able to show that info, and that was more what I was asking. But ok for now.
<vds> Chipaca: we don't have control over the client but we can do whatever we like on the web side (desktop side in the future)
<vds> Chipaca: if you want we can include it in this branch I think
<vds> it shouldn't be much work
<Chipaca> vds: I'd rather more branches than slower branches
<vds> Chipaca: ok, we'll have to refactor the web ui soon
<vds> Chipaca: maybe we can include the notification while we do the refactoring
<Chipaca> vds: you mean to add the code for the 30 day trial?
<vds> Chipaca: the code to notify the use that the plan is expired, yes
<Chipaca> vds: sorry I wasn't clear: what is the refactoring the web ui will need soon?
<vds> Chipaca: we need to change the web ui to follow the indication of the design team
<Chipaca> vds: ok, so you're talking about the work jblount is doing right now?
<__lucio__> Chipaca, aquarius: http-pipe we can do when we get the new guy
<aquarius> rawk
<aquarius> it's not actually useful until we hit
<aquarius> until we hit the stage of doing downloads, but it's something that I could do independently, so I was doing it now while blocked.
<aquarius> __lucio__, thanks
<vds> Chipaca: that I don't know
<Chipaca> aquarius: I'd rather you worked on the SDK
<vds> Chipaca: I don;t know if jblount is working on that
<Chipaca> jblount: is there anything in the work you're doing that is relevant to a 30 day plan that is a demo for the full version of a product?
<aquarius> Chipaca, yep, exasctly what I am doing now :)
<jblount> vds, Chipaca: Not yet. That refactoring is a seperate and unique snow flake.
 * Chipaca is lost in a maze of refactorings, all alike
<Chipaca> jblount: so the refactoring vds is talking about is not about the 20 bugs from mt?
<jblount> Chipaca: Nope, he's talking about makig the funabol stuff look like the designs #design has for it.
<jblount> (I think)
<vds> jblount: exactly
<jblount> The stuff I'm working on is for /files/ /notes/ and some various flat pages in the web ui
<Chipaca> d'oh
<jblount> vds is talking about /phone/ or whatever
<Chipaca> jblount: thanks
<Chipaca> right, right
 * jblount smiles
 * vds smiles too
<Chipaca> jblount: I assume the /phones/ work involves you?
<Chipaca> jblount: the ? means that I don't actually assume it yet
<jblount> Chipaca: I'm thinking yes
<Chipaca> jblount: good :)
<Chipaca> vds: so, is the 'your 30 day freebie is over' thing covered by the design work?
<vds> Chipaca: nope
<vds> we can ask to "integrate"
<Chipaca> vds: is that work from mt? or is it john lea?
<vds> Chipaca: john lea I think
<Chipaca> john__: ping :)
<Chipaca> vds: can you send him an email (assuming he doesn't respond) if he could add that to what's already there, if possible? I know he's going on vacation RSN
<vds> Chipaca: sure
<Chipaca> vds: please cc me :)
<vds> of course
<Chipaca> vds: can we rewind a little and look at your planning again?
 * Chipaca realizes he's gone over the meeting time by almost 2x
<vds> Chipaca: ok
<dobey> the meeting is still going?
<Chipaca> dobey: :(
<Chipaca> dobey: yes
<dobey> i can see why you have nightmares :)
<Chipaca> we'll get speedier at this with practice :)
<Chipaca> (here's hoping)
<vds> Chipaca:  next was: OTA sms: branch to configure funambol to send sms as soon as we have an account, test OTA
<Chipaca> vds: estimates?
<vds> Chipaca: a couple of days if everything goes smooth, but it never does...
<vds> :/
<Chipaca> vds: what happens after that?
<vds> Chipaca: that should cover this week
<dobey> ok, well, i really must go get some food and such
<Chipaca> vds: ok
<Chipaca> ok, a wrap!
<dobey> bbiab
<Chipaca> aquarius: CardinalFang: dobey: jblount: urbanape: vds: thanks all.
<jblount> Chipaca: :)
<vds> Chipaca: thank you!
<dobey> thanks
<mandel> aquarius: ping
<aquarius> mandel, pong
<mandel> aquarius: what happened at the end with the collection of contacts (I do not want to use the g word :P)
<aquarius> mandel, I don't think we've yet hit a conclusion :(
<mandel> aquarius: ok, np I'll focus on something else
<bravebug> Hello
<CardinalFang> Bonjour, mandel.
<aquarius> hi bravebug
<bravebug> Can any body give me commands with witch ubuntuone-client packeged&
<bravebug> ?
<mandel> CardinalFang: bonjour. how is it going?
<mandel> CardinalFang: good new from here, I added avatar support for the contacts :D
<CardinalFang> Rawk!
<aquarius> bravebug, sorry, which commands do you need? The things to install Ubuntu One?
<bravebug> commands for installing from source ubuntuone-client and if it possible ubuntuone-storage-protocol too
<bravebug> aquarius,
<aquarius> bravebug, "apt-get source python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol ubuntuone-client-gnome ubuntuone-client"
<bravebug> I want to build package for ArchLinux, but I don't know problem in ubuntu patchs or bad commands for build
<bravebug> I don't use ubuntu now
<CardinalFang> bravebug, did you report the desktopcouch _self bug?
<CardinalFang> NameError?
<aquarius> bravebug, ah, then you can get the source from launchpad -- launchpad.net/ubuntuone has all the code
<bravebug> aquarius, if you understend, look http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/PKGBUILD and http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client/PKGBUILD
<aquarius> bravebug, there are links to all teh projects from there
<bravebug> I think that package function with error, because ubuntu have a lot of patchs with other packages
<bravebug> sorry for bad english
<aquarius> bravebug, ah, OK; we do have some patches to upstream projects. Can you show the errors that happen when you try to package Ubuntu One on archlinux?
<bravebug> yes, one moment
<mandel> CardinalFang: When did that bu appear, I saw it on friday but I was away and had no internet to report it
<CardinalFang> mandel, Not sure.  I fixed in trunk this morning.
<bravebug> aquarius, http://dpaste.org/UB2h/ and http://dpaste.org/BwGK/ please
<mandel> CardinalFang: I've notices, I've just did an update, I wonder how it got there
<aquarius> bravebug, OK, the u1sync problem is that it's not finding the config file. Chipaca, where would u1sync in http://dpaste.org/UB2h/ be looking for its config file?
<Chipaca> aquarius: /etc/xdg/etc
<aquarius> bravebug, and the second problem, with ubuntuone-client-applet, is because the syncdaemon isn't starting properly
<bravebug> ok
<aquarius> Chipaca, which package is the config file in? I can't find it
<Chipaca> aquarius: 1 sec
<bravebug> It not so bad like I think
<aquarius> bravebug, yeah, it looks like you're most of the way there :)
<bravebug> Thanks)
<Chipaca> aquarius: there doesn't seem to be one by default
<aquarius> Chipaca, ok, am a bit puzzled by http://dpaste.org/UB2h/ then?
<Chipaca> aquarius: i'm looking into it
<aquarius> bravebug, Chipaca knows all about this area, so he's your expert :)
<mandel> CardinalFang: I've notices, I've just did an update, I wonder how it got there
<mandel> got to go, laters
<Chipaca> no, actually, I don't know much u1sync (that is tcole's), but
<bravebug> Chipaca, Hi, any ideas?
<Chipaca> aquarius: bravebug: the file that is missing is /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/oauth_urls
<Chipaca> bravebug: do you have that ^ file?
<bravebug> no
<bravebug> haven't
<Chipaca> bravebug: ah, there you go then
<Chipaca> :)
<bravebug> I understand
<bravebug> what path and what it must contain?
<bravebug> Chipaca,
<bravebug> I can start ubuntu 9.10 in VirtualBox and look on this file
<Chipaca> bravebug: dunno if my dpaste url got through before the ap threw me off
<Chipaca> bravebug: in case no, http://dpaste.org/JOxm/
<aquarius> bravebug, it's in the python-ubuntuone-client package
<CITguy> Does anybody know how to force update the files on my system with the ones in the cloud?
<Chipaca> I was going to ask why you didn't have it, but I'm assuming you're doing something Strange and Wonderful :)
<Chipaca> CITguy: u1sdtool --refresh=/the/full/path/to/the/top/dir/with/changes
<bravebug> :)
<bravebug> I build only two packages "ubuntuone-storage-protocol" "ubuntuone-client"
<aquarius> bravebug, ah, yes, there are a few other packages that get installed. :)
<bravebug> I look it in Ubuntu in VirtualBox now
<bravebug> Chipaca, where I can find install instructions for all this packages?
<bravebug> I'm not so good maintainer
<Chipaca> bravebug: what are you trying to do?
<bravebug> I don't how to build "ubuntuone-client-gnome" and "python-ubuntuone-client"
<bravebug> don't know how to build
<bravebug> It making from one sources?
<Chipaca> bravebug: are you in ubuntu?
<Chipaca> bravebug: I mean, are you trying to build this in ubuntu?
<bravebug> Ubuntu in VirtualBox only
<bravebug> ok, I try
<Chipaca> bravebug: no, no
<Chipaca> bravebug: I am trying to understand your situation, to understand what you're trying to do, to help you better
<Chipaca> bravebug: umm... what is your native language?
<bravebug> Russian
<Chipaca> oh, shame, I don't speak russian :)
<Chipaca> bravebug: so... are you trying to build the packages from source? Or are you trying to use ubuntu one in a non-ubuntu environment?
<bravebug> from source
<aquarius> Chipaca, on archlinux
<Chipaca> ah
<Chipaca> bravebug: do you have bzr?
<bravebug> no
<bravebug> install it not problem, but I bad to know how use it
<Chipaca> bravebug: not a problem
<Chipaca> bravebug: do you have python-gnomekeyring?
<bravebug> I don't know what is it
<Chipaca> bravebug: are you wanting to use just u1sync, or the full ubuntuone syncdaemon?
<bravebug> I want to build all this packages for community
<Chipaca> bravebug: ok
<Chipaca> bravebug: you need the python bindings for the gnome keyring. Do you have that?
<bravebug> We have ArchLinux User-community Repository (AUR)
<bravebug> Where I can sent packages
<bravebug> One moment
 * rtgz understands Russian, just in case, ping me if one needs anything
<Chipaca> rtgz: I'll point him at you
<rtgz> Chipaca, ok, I thought I am offline :)
<rtgz> ubottu, unfreeze!
<Chipaca> rtgz: bravebug. bravebug, rtgz
<bravebug> A-ha
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> rtgz: ping
<rtgz> dobey, pong
<rtgz> dobey, i guess "hrmm" was for me as well
<dobey> rtgz: are there separate bugs for all of the issues your branch seems to fix for you?
<dobey> my hrmm was about bravebug trying to build the client on arch
<rtgz> "Fixed immediate 'synchronized' emblem assigned due to incomplete hash checks." - this is a separate bug, actually. Do you want me to file that?
<rtgz> dobey, fixed: bug #491777, bug #479475 - fixed, except folders (requires syncdaemon support) and Shared With Me. I have also set the default to unsynchronized icon, but I cannot find any design doc about the way it "should" be :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491777 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntuone-Nautilus should not update file modification time to refresh the emblems" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491777
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 479475 in ubuntuone-client "File emblems don't display correct sync status" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479475
<dobey> rtgz: separate bugs for each issue, and separate branches to fix each bug, are best, yes
<rtgz> dobey, okay, then I will create additional branches. Will that be ok for now or this is blocking you from other things?
<dobey> rtgz: it's not blocking me, no. but i'd like to separate the trivial fixes, so we can get those in, while the more complicated stuff will need more review
<rtgz> dobey, okay, need some 30 mins to do all that
<dobey> rtgz: thanks
<jbernard> Chipaca: I don't have anything yet, but i expect time to free up towards the end of the week so I can start putting it together
<jbernard> Chipaca: I do have mandel's branch and have been reading through it
<Chipaca> jbernard: ok :) thanks for the update
<jbernard> CardinalFang: ping me when you have those views ready, that would be a huge help
<rtgz> dobey, 2 ready, ShareCreateError in progress (phew, need more bzr, bzr, bzr...)
<rtgz> dobey, may I attach the corresponding branch with dbus marshaller to bug #492100?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492100 in ubuntuone-client "Error while creating share from nautilus - _create_share_http in action_queue.py, line 1859 calls callback with missing parameters" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492100
<dobey> rtgz: i think that would be a separate issue
<rtgz> dobey, the callback was not called when error happened, this is ubuntuone-nautilus side for create_share_http error...
<rtgz> dobey, no, not related, going to make new bug report
<dobey> rtgz: and i'm not sure i understand the issue either, so i'd like a separate bug to be able to understand it better
<rtgz> dobey, ok!
<rtgz> hm , the "Share on Ubuntu One" dialog just displayed me completely weird string, probably it may have to do with the crashes when share dialog is called. Once I had "." there written only. Probably the pointer gets an invalid memory location... and the crash nessita got... Might be related...
<dobey> not sure
<dobey> file a bug, and attach a screenshot
<dobey> and a backtrace if you do get a crash
<rtgz> + cosmetic - (nautilus:14029): Gtk-WARNING **: The GTK_DIALOG_NO_SEPARATOR flag cannot be used for GtkMessageDialog
<CardinalFang> jbernard, Roger.  Maybe in 24h.
<dobey> eh
<rtgz> dobey, splitted the commit into three branches, I hope I did everything right.
<rtgz>   path = g_filename_from_uri (nautilus_file_info_get_uri (file), NULL, NULL);... how can THIS point to a wrong memory...
<rtgz> hmmm   file = g_list_nth_data (files, 0);...
<dobey> grr, why is gtk+ dumb
<rtgz> Just for the record  - the crash was like this -  http://paste.ubuntu.com/341458/, BTW, what is TTL for those messages?..
<rtgz> Still, no idea how to provide more "usable" info...
<dobey> ttl for what messages? the pango ones?
<rtgz> hm... (nautilus:14335): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed - when window is dismissed
<rtgz> dobey, for paste.ubuntu.com entries
<dobey> i believe you can specify day week or month when pasting
<dobey> oh, or not
<dobey> i don't know how long they stay
<rtgz> gtk_entry_set_text (GTK_ENTRY (data->name_entry), g_path_get_basename (data->path)); - ok, the magic happens somewhere here...
<rtgz> paste.ubuntu.com does not let us specify TTL value for the message so it is a bit weird
<rtgz> okay, I guess this is all for today, will check what can I get for nautilus crash tomorrow, since it is... heh, it is already tomorrow here.
<joshuahoover1> dobey: did the networkmanager fix make it in the sru you put together?
<dobey> joshuahoover1: yes, just waiting for it to get approved and uploaded to the archive
<joshuahoover1> dobey: cool
<urbanape> so, while I've had good success with the PPA release of Bindwood, that branch never got a proper review. If anyone is interested (or wants to just short-circuit it), the proposal is here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~urbanape/bindwood/batch-pushing/+merge/16165
#ubuntuone 2009-12-15
<solarion> ehlo
<solarion> schneikies
<solarion> you could do ad-hoc Group Policy stuff with UbuntuOne
<solarion> fyi, UbuntuOne is on Ars http://arstechnica.com/open-source/guides/2009/12/code-tutorial-make-your-application-sync-with-ubuntu-one.ars/1
<aquarius> urbanape, ping
<urbanape> aquarius: hey, got your review notes.
<jblount> thisfred: You should re think writing spam blogs for a living, I don't think it's sustainable.
<thisfred> jblount: but apparently I'm very good at it ;)
<thisfred> blogger is weird. I have almost no links to external sites, none to dubious sites, so I don't know what their algorhithm looks at. Also, they don't contact you to tell you your blog has been taken down. They block access to the edit interface as well as the public blog. Then when they finally deign to review it, they send me a message that tells me my blog was deleted. That got me awake better than coffee.
<thisfred> I'm totally going to posterous: if they take me down, I'll still have all the posts in my sent box.
<Chipaca> jblount: well... spam blogs use a renewable source (gullible people); as long as the hosting is green, it should be sustainable
<jblount> Chipaca: Good point.
* joshuahoover1 changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Post here to joshuahoover | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<Chipaca> aquarius: CardinalXiminez_: dobey: jblount: urbanape: teknico: vds: dunno if you noticed, but the 'u1 bug day' in the calendar was off by a couple of hours. bug day is _now_
<aquarius> Chipaca, ah. I had not noticed!
<CardinalXiminez_> Eek.
<vds> Chipaca: not noticed...
<vds> Chipaca: we use this channel to discuss the bugs?
<teknico> Chipaca, joshuahoover1, we need the bug list, don't we?
<aquarius> https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/BugDays
<joshuahoover1> teknico: please see the other channel's topic :)
<teknico> aquarius, joshuahoover1, thanks
<aquarius> teknico, can I trade you a bug? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/488815 is in Italian and I can't read it ;) So choose one random bug off your list and I'll do it instead.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 488815 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One non si connette" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<teknico> aquarius, sure
<teknico> aquarius, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/480343
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 480343 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One client fails to connect to service" [Undecided,New]
<urbanape> hmm, why can't I mark bugs as Triaged?
<joshuahoover1> urbanape: is it a package bug by any chance?
<urbanape> Yeah, I guess it is
<joshuahoover1> urbanape: ok, we need to get you access to triage package bugs...let me see if i can get someone to do that for us
<joshuahoover1> urbanape: i'm sending pedro a list of names that need access to triage package bugs and he'll set that up for us
<statik> hurrah for pedro
<statik> joshuahoover1, thanks for organizing this
<joshuahoover1> statik: np :)
<dobey> meh
<statik> no ennui today, today is a good day to die
<aquarius> bah, why can't I set a bug as wishlist importance on evolution-couchdb?
<dobey> this is why i don't plan things in advance. they always change :)
<dobey> aquarius: on the package or on the project?
<aquarius> package, I think
<aquarius> "Affects: evolution-couchdb (Ubuntu)"
<aquarius> that's the package, right?
<teknico> dobey, oh, you plan them after the fact? ;-)
<dobey> aquarius: yes. you probably aren't in ~ubuntu-bugs or whatever the team is called
<dobey> teknico: no, i just try to do stuff as it needs done. :)
<urbanape> someone want to trade a bug in Spanish with me?
<urbanape> and Chinese?
<urbanape> also, I've been given this bug #495453, but don't have access to it.
<ubottu> Bug 495453 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/495453 is private
<aquarius> joshuahoover1, do I need to be in an ~ubuntu-bugs team to mark bugs in evolution-couchdb (Ubuntu) as wishlist? How do I get into that team?
<urbanape> Also, German and Svenska. I'm feeling all multicultural and stuff.
<aquarius> urbanape, off to babelfish for you then :P
<urbanape> whee. Can I use babelfish for my responses as well?
<urbanape> "MY HOVERCRAFT IS FULL OF EELS"
<dobey> that would be Hungarian
<urbanape> and?
<urbanape> Like no one has ever translated English to Hungarian to Bantu to Urdu to Chinese before.
<dobey> no, but Yiddish might help
<urbanape> reminds me of the site that made the rounds a short while back, trying to find a stable translation.
<dobey> urbanape: #495453 is public now. there wasn't any vital info in it
<urbanape> I'm guessing that lots of us are getting lots of semi-related bugs. For the client stuff, are there any tips or things we should be looking for in the accompanying logs that would point us towards a duplicate?
<urbanape> especially the capabilities mismatch? The two I've seen are either fresh installs or recently upgraded with nothing showing as a candidate for upgrade.
<dobey> not sure. i suspect most client bugs are going to be dupes
<statik> nothing showing as a candidate for upgrade is likely a problem where they had the jaunty PPA, then upgraded to karmic, and the last version in jaunty is versioned poorly so it shows up as newer than the version in the official karmic archive. re-enabling the PPA or removing/adding ubuntuone-client should fix it
<aquarius> upgrading to karmic comments out all your PPAs, doesn't it?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> but in my experience it also does a s/jaunty/karmic/ on the sources lists
<aquarius> I have the same question about dupes. We could do with a way of identifying the same bug showing up a lot. Not sure what the best way of doing that is (apport? a script which looks in attached logfiles?)
<dobey> so you can just open the software sources prefs, and re-enable and should be good
<dobey> aquarius: comparing syncdaemon-exceptions.log is probably going to be useful for that, yes
<dobey> outside of that, probably not a whole lot to compare
<aquarius> dobey, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35501410/.home.gerald..cache.ubuntuone.log.oauth.login.log.txt suggests that the punter doesn't have networkmanager -- is my best response to that "the PPA version doesn't require networkmanager; here are PPA install instructions"?
<dobey> it would be really useful if we could extend the apport retracer on the server, to compare log files
<joshuahoover1> aquarius: yes you do, i'm taking care of that now for everyone (well, putting together the list so pedro can do it for us :) )
<dobey> aquarius: dup of 357395
<aquarius> dobey, ooh good lad yourself. :)
<joshuahoover1> aquarius: and the beginning of the description for 357395 has a pointer on installing the beta ppa
<aquarius> it does indeed
<urbanape> are there known 64-bit problems?
<aquarius> dobey, yeah; if we could autodupe "no networkmanager" and "noaccesstoken" bugs it'd be way helpful.
<dobey> aquarius: well, as soon as the world gets the SRU installed, new versions of those will be gone anyway
<dobey> but yes
<aquarius> noaccesstoken is fixed in the sru? sweet :)
<Chipaca> do we do the standup thing?
<aquarius> not while we're on a bug day, I don't think
<Chipaca> oh, ok
<Chipaca> I'll run off to the bank then :)
<aquarius> dobey, what's the canonical NoAccessToken bug? #453825 is marked as a dupe of #451670 but #451670 seems to be the httplib 2.6.3 (HTTPSConnection._tunnel_host) bug
<dobey> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/488413
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 488413 in ubuntuone-client "SD crashes when no token found" [High,In progress]
<aquarius> excellent., cheers
 * aquarius is amazed at the number of people who don't have networkmanager
 * dobey is amazed that wicd/connman don't provide the same dbus interface
<dobey> grmbl grmbl
<aquarius> yeah
<aquarius> ok, that's all my easy duplicate-of-a-common-problem bugs done :)
<statik> i'm not really sure how to analyze the log file that was attached to this bug report about files not syncing: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/448093 any syncdaemon experts want to teach me what to look for?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 448093 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone is not updating all files" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<urbanape> Yeah, bugs are hard. Especially when they all seem very similar, but not necessarily duplicate.
<jblount> urbanape: ++
<statik> joshuahoover1, for a bug which is marked incomplete, and is still awaiting a response from someone, do I need to do anything? or just move on to the next bug in the list? i'm wondering how to track that a human looked at it today and it was still in the incomplete state
<dobey> yeah, and then you have to fix them
<dobey> what kind of silliness is that! :)
<joshuahoover1> statik: those are ones that we depend on lp's expire functionality to take care of...but maybe i should incorporate something into the script that generates the list to check for the last person to comment...if it's in the team, then we shouldn't put it in the list
<statik> ooh that would be cool
<urbanape> For bugs like this: #494191 where "it works, after I restart", what's the proper thing to do, short of, "Yeah, we'll work on making it more robust and reliable in the future."
<dobey> i don't think lp's expiration does what people think it does
<urbanape> if there's no there there.
<joshuahoover1> dobey: no? what does it do?
<dobey> i've seen several bugs in my list that when opened just say "this bug expired N days ago"
<dobey> which doesn't really help with anything :)
<statik> yeah i saw that this morning too
<statik> joshuahoover1, should i be doing any edits on this wiki page to show that i processed my bug list, or will it just be overwritten next week? https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/BugDays#Elliot Murphy
<dobey> you could check last comment vs. when it was marked incomplete, or such, with a script, though
<joshuahoover1> statik: i was planning on just overwriting...i'm up for suggestions :)
<urbanape> Would a no access token cause the machine to shut down after 10 minutes?
<aquarius> webm0nk3y, rawk. I thought so. Nice
<aquarius> dobey, if ssl.c is throwing EOF in violation of protocol (bug #489277), is that the HTTPSConnection bug, or something weirder?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 489277 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One produces a connection error when launching." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489277
<dobey> aquarius: sounds weirder
<aquarius> k. I shall assign it in your direction then :)
<statik> jblount is about to get interviewed live on http://www.ustream.tv/channel/statik-talk
<aquarius> heh. bonus points for launchpad finding lucio even though I spelled his name wrong ;)
<joshuahoover1> aquarius: i often assign the user "lucio" vs. the user "lucio.torre" to bugs...lp reminds me that "lucio" doesn't normally work on bugs...pretty handy too!
<aquarius> dobey, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36199469/.home.omri..cache.ubuntuone.log.oauth.login.log.txt looks to me like the dude's clock is wrong?
<urbanape> hmm, valid apport stuff, but the title of the bug (translated) is: "Your QQ version does not support this super-group, may not be able to obtain a complete list of group members. Please download the latest QQ2008 to http://im.qq.com experience." Spam?
<urbanape> bug #495402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495402 in ubuntuone-client "您的QQ版本不支持本超级群，可能无法获取完整群成员名单。请到http://im.qq.com下载最新QQ2008进行体验。" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495402
<dobey> aquarius: it would have had to become way wrong during the oauth token getting phase. and that doesn't seem generally plausible, unless it was during an automatic tz change or something, which is generally hard to try to do
<dobey> aquarius: probably started the applet and went to watch an episode of seinfeld or something, and then came back and clicked "OK, add this pc"
<aquarius> dobey, heh. I'll ask them to try again then :)
<dobey> aquarius: granted the error handling of that case could be better
<urbanape> do we have a FAQ for using U1 with firewalls enabled?
<urbanape> any particular port settings or services that need to be explicitly enabled/activated?
<djc> aquarius: http://twitter.com/djco/statuses/6699873284
<urbanape> djc: I asked moz developers about that when I was starting on Bindwood.
<urbanape> No plans yet for making the storage pluggable, which is about all it would take.
<urbanape> But that's okay, since now we can target other browsers as well (hello, Chromium)
<dobey> urbanape: if you can connect to https://one.ubuntu.com/ in your browser, you should be good
<dobey> urbanape: we don't need any special ports really
<aquarius> dobey, do local firewalls block local firefox access to localhost:234782 for the callback?
<dobey> aquarius: only if you're insane and you configured iptables on the lo interface or something
<aquarius> dobey, yeah, good, just checking :P
<dobey> aquarius: though i think there are firefox extensions that break connection to localhost
<aquarius> dobey, yeah, I got that impression when the callback failed for some people
<dobey> anyway, time to get some lunch
<dobey> bbiab :)
<urbanape> this is a whole lot of dbus not responding: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36705554/.home.jostein..cache.ubuntuone.log.oauth.login.log.txt thoughts?
<aquarius> right, off to get my daughter. Back later, all.
<urbanape_> poopy day for freenode, what?
<dobey> urbanape_: apparently fnode is getting DoSed the F out
<aquarius> djc, ping?
<djc> aquarius: pong
<aquarius> djc, is it possible to apply ?group= or ?descending with couchdb-python?
<djc> with views
<djc> ?
<djc> also, why ask here rather than #couchdb? :)
<aquarius> djc, 'cos I knew you were here and I know you better than cmlenz ;)
<aquarius> yep, with views
<djc> but, yeah, you can: db.view('blah/blah', descending=True)
<djc> although it often takes the form of opts = {'startkey': 'a', 'endkey': 'b'}; db.view('foo/bar', **opts)
<aquarius> aha, sweet, you can pass arbitrary extra options to the view. quality.
<aquarius> I think we might have inadvertently stomped on that in desktopcouch.records. Must fix that ;)
<djc> why yes, couchdb-python is pure quality
<GreySim> Question. I heard on the FLOSS Weekly interview that any desktop developer can hook into One by hooking into CouchDB and getting all the neat replication stuff, but is it at all or will it ever be possible to develop for the website side? Like, say I wanted to get Getting Things GNOME (todo list program) hooked into One. Would I be limited to replication, or would it be possible to have it set up to edit tasks through the web interface?
<aquarius> GreySim, we've been thinking about that, quite a lot. It's not currently possible, but I want it to be.
<djc> aquarius: so, why didn't Ubuntu One start by integrating with Weave in the first place?
<GreySim> Good to hear.
<GreySim> Thanks.
<aquarius> djc, weave doesn't have a swappable backend
<djc> one could rewrite to deal with a CouchDB backend?
<djc> s/rewrite/enhance/
<dobey> weave is also pretty specific to firefox as i understand
<aquarius> djc, yeah, but you were right the first time -- it'd be a relatively substantial rewrite, rather than an enhancement
<aquarius> djc, which we didn't have time for
<djc> meh
<dobey> just being a backend to weave would make it that much harder to have other browsers work with it
<djc> dobey: you don't have to be "just" a backend for weave
<djc> I think the CouchDB interface is generic enough to serve all kinds of stuff
<djc> and being schema-less should make it fairly easy
<djc> and you also get a bunch of other stuff for free; e.g. Weave doesn't do just bookmarks, it does bunch of other stuff I want synced as well (e.g. Places, prefs)
<aquarius> yeah; we could have built bindwood as a weave backend, indeed. If weave had a concept of swappable backends then that's almost certainly what we would have done
<dobey> what the heck is "Places"?
<dobey> new name for bookmarks?
<djc> the Firefox subsystem that stores bookmarks and history
<djc> with the frecency counts that make the awesomebar do its thing
<dobey> and we want to sync prefs for things other than firefox as well
<dobey> but it's a very hard problem
<djc> dobey: that's not a problem, it would be nigh-trivial to put different kinds of data in Couch (e.g. some things for Weave, some things not)
<dobey> djc: you misinterpreted my statement to imply that the problem was in fact couch
<dobey> it is not :)
<dobey> the problem is applications
<djc> what is the problem?
<dobey> most applications store state as configuration
<dobey> and state is a horrible thing to sync across machines
<djc> okay, I just think that has nothing to do with the fact that the weave backend should be CouchDB-like
<dobey> i was also not disagreeing on that
<djc> ok, good
<verterok> dobey: ping
<dobey> verterok: hi
<verterok> dobey: hi
<verterok> dobey: I'm working in a script to generate a simple text file with the syncdaemon dbus API
<verterok> dobey: already wired it to the Makefile.am, etc
<verterok> dobey: wondering if you have any ideas/recomendations about this :)
<dobey> no ideas
<verterok> dobey: e.g: my idea is to add the generated file to .bzrignore
<dobey> my python isn't that good
<verterok> dobey: oh, sorry..
<dobey> and we're not describing the API in XML like we would be doing if it was in C
<verterok> dobey: I'm thinking in the packaging side
<verterok> dobey: the text file is generated from the xml
<verterok> dobey: the xml is generated in runtime
<dobey> ok
<dobey> but we aren't writing XML ourselves i mean
<verterok> dobey: no, right. no handmade xml
<dobey> i'm sure you can do funky stuff with python to poke about internally, since it's dynamic and all :)
<dobey> i'm not sure what you're trying to ask of me though :)
<verterok> dobey: actually I'm getting the api description via dbus ;)
<verterok> dobey: so, I added a 'doc' target to the Makefile
<dobey> ok
<verterok> dobey: but is just sitting there, isn't wired with anything else
<verterok> dobey: do I need to do something else to get the generated file included in the package?
<dobey> verterok: probably easier for me to look at what you have now, and then suggest what to do :)
<verterok> dobey: :)
<verterok> dobey: what I have is: a new make target: 'doc', that generates a file: docs/syncdaemon_dbus_api.txt
<dobey> yes i understood as much
<dobey> is it only generating one file?
<verterok> dobey: yes
<verterok> dobey: at least ATM
<dobey> verterok: we'll probably want a similar doc for oauthdesktop API
<verterok> dobey: with a bit more of work, we cna generate another file for oauthdesktop dbus api
<dobey> heh
<verterok> heh, right :)
<verterok> dobey: I need this in order to discuss a new dbus api (for UDFs) with desktop+
<verterok> dobey: but we can file a bug for the oauthdesktop bits ;)
<verterok> ok, great!
<verterok> I'll propose the branch as it's now, and we can add more later
<verterok> dobey: thanks!
<dobey> verterok: hrmm. my brain is a bit astray at the moment, but if you go ahead and propose the branch, i can look at it later and make any fixes, or comment in review to make them
<verterok> dobey: cool, thanks!
<jamalta> Does Ubuntu One sync files that are symlinked to ~/Ubuntu One?
<dobey> jamalta: we don't support symlinks, no
<jamalta> dobey: hm.. alright
<jamalta> dobey: I'll just copy the files for now then, thanks!
<aquarius> jamalta, in Ubuntu 10.04 you'll be able to designate any folder as synced to Ubuntu One, not just your Ubuntu One folder
<jamalta> Wow, the client picked that up quick...
<jamalta> aquarius: That's sweet!
#ubuntuone 2009-12-16
<destiEee> my ubuntuone doesn't like to upload any files, only empty folders
<aquarius> destiEee, that's rather strange. These are files inside folders in your Ubuntu One folder, yes?
<destiEee> yes
<destiEee> i placed a tar.bz2 directly into the ubuntu one folder and it doesn't upload too
<aquarius> destiEee, can you look at the file .cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log, at the end of it, and see if there's anything that looks like it might be an error?
<destiEee> 2009-12-16 09:01:14,556 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - WARNING - connection lost: Connection was closed cleanly.
<aquarius> interesting.
<aquarius> can you file a bug? From the Ubuntu One cloud on the top bar, you can say "Report a bug"
<aquarius> and that will attach the log files, so someone with more deep knowledge about the file sync system can look at it and help
<destiEee> ok, i will report it later
<aquarius> thanks, and sorry I can't help more myself!
<destiEee> does ubuntu one require some special ports? i'm at university network and i don't know wether they block something or not
<aquarius> I don't think that's the problem, because the folders are being created (even if they're empty); if the ports were being blocked, your machine probably couldn't talk to Ubuntu One at all, so the folders wouldn't be created either
* joshuahoover2 changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Post here to urbanape | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<Chipaca> destiEee: we (ab)use the HTTPS port
<Chipaca> destiEee: but as aquarius says, it either works or it doesn't. Can you do "u1sdtool --current-transfers"?
<aquarius> hey mattgriffin
<CardinalFang> I'm AFK today.  Kid is sick.
<urbanape> Bummer. Was gonna ask you about what we talked about the other day: returning the rev id with the response from Couch.
<aquarius> urbanape, did you get a chance to test that the external couch app worked?
<urbanape> the one you wrote last night? Nope.
<urbanape> I didn't read far enough back in the scrollback
<urbanape> yay, aquarius!
<urbanape> v. cool.
 * urbanape is Face today. Gaze upon my answers, ye mighty, and despair.
<aquarius> urbanape, glad it works for you :)
<destiEee> Chipaca: Current uploads: 0 Current downloads: 0
<urbanape> sad fnode again today, I see.
<oly> anyone any ideas if you can get ubuntu one for arm or the source code to attempt a compile ?
<dobey> oly: the nautilus extension is the only piece that needs a recompile... the source for ubuntuone-client is available in bzr or on the download page at http://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client
<oly> okay, so i will need to compile nautilus as well :-D
<oly> netbook currently has thunar
<oly> thanks for the info dobey something for me to attempt a bit later
<jblount> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Hello party people! You know what to do:
<jblount> me
<aquarius> me
<teknico> me
<urbanape> me
<dobey> me
<aquarius> vds, Chipaca?
<jblount> Alright, let's kick it off:
<jblount> DONE: Bugs into LP, start work on web-ui-layout-issues, BUG DAY!
<jblount> TODO: Work on web-ui-layout-issues, make a couple tabs for statik, listen to pfibiger wax poetic
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> aquarius: !
<vds> me
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: desktopcouch HTML API docs branch; bugfix branch for DC; add more DC docs to freedesktop.org
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: continue work on desktopcouch developer docs; work with rodrigo on Music Store; write up things learned at UDS; step-by-step guide to what happens during contact sync; hand off "pipe" to transfer data between two HTTP connections with twisted 9.0 to lucio's team; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: test music store
<aquarius> teknico-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-oooooo
<teknico> DONE: bug triaging, more work on disabling free phone sync after 30 days (#403941), reviews
<teknico> TODO: more reviews, finish disabling free phone sync after 30 days (#403941)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: urbanape
<teknico> operatic? :-)
<urbanape> DONE: Just about fed up with pqm. Submitted for fun and despair my branch a few more times. Changed focus to Bindwood manifest branch for alpha 2.
<urbanape> TODO: I'm Face today, so I'll be watching forums, here on IRC, and the Twitter and Identi.ca streams
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> dobey: please
<aquarius> teknico, more that sort of voice you get in football chants, I think :)
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Talked to rtgz about splitting Nautilus fixes into separate bugs/branches, Emergency branch landing for servers trunk, Weekly planning meeting, Bug day, Infrastructure notes, Stable PPA updates for client/protocol, Started new client work
<dobey> ☹ TODO: New Client Code, E-mail motu-council, Review Nautilus fixes
<dobey> vds: ciao
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<vds> DONE: 30 free plans #403941, need to fix one test and it's done, some email exchange with funambol support
<vds> TODO: propose the branch
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> who's next?
<aquarius> vds, you're last, unless Chipaca shows up to do his job or something ;-)
<vds> Chipaca or CardinalFang maybe?
<aquarius> CardinalFang's away today
<vds> ah ok
<vds> EOM then I guess :)
<jblount> vds: Yep, thanks.
<jblount> urbanape: yo! Does lazr-js have a "don't submit this form until validating this stuff inline" bit? I'm at a loss googling for it for yui.
<urbanape> not really
<jblount> Boo.
<urbanape> is the form on a page or in an overlay?
<urbanape> That could be a useful addition to the formoverlay class.
<jblount> On a page, and it submits to SalesForce on another server so I can't do it with the form itself: DONE: Bugs into LP, start work on web-ui-layout-issues, BUG DAY!
<jblount> TODO: Work on web-ui-layout-issues, make a couple tabs for statik, listen to pfibiger wax poetic
<jblount> grr.
<jblount> On a page, and it submits to SalesForce on another server so I can't do it with the form itself: https://one.ubuntu.com/support/account-assistance/
<urbanape> well, if you control the page, we can make the form action a javascript function that validates before submitting.
<jblount> Yeah, we own the page.
<urbanape> so, it shouldn't be any problem to validate the form before submission.
<urbanape> but there's no conveniences afforded by YUI for that.
<jblount> Oh, ok. I'm always looking for the cheap way. Should I just tackle it using YUI or should I be talking to some #rhinos about doing something in lazr-js to help this out?
<urbanape> well, the easiest way to do it would be to hook up the form submission to a function.
<urbanape> Y.on('submit', function() { validate_form(); }, '#form-id') or the like.
<urbanape> thisfred: do you recall the conversation the other day about whether we could get Couch to include the rev_id in the response?
<thisfred> ehhh, maybe
<thisfred> what response?
<thisfred> view results?
<thisfred> urbanape: there is a switch you can set in a design document, something like options: {"local_revisions": true}
<thisfred> and then you should have access to them in views
<thisfred> urbanape: but I have not got that working yet
<urbanape> no, like on a PUT
<thisfred> ah
<urbanape> the response that comes back. CardinalFang was dicussing the possibility, I think.
<urbanape> At first, I didn't think it would be useful, though I'd asked for it before.
<thisfred> yeah, I vaguely remember
<urbanape> And I realized last night when I woke up, that it would be useful.
<thisfred> You only need it for the first put of a document
<thisfred> right?
<thisfred> oh no,
<urbanape> nope my thinking is like this:
<thisfred> it changes, when you send it
<urbanape> Bindwood responds to a bookmark update, so it PUTs the new bookmark changes.
<urbanape> a few seconds later, it's going to hit _changes and get that bookmark record back
<thisfred> urbanape: but I think you do get it back
<urbanape> It would be nice for me to say, "Uh, yeah, seen it. BECAUSE I PUT IT THERE."
<urbanape> the rev_id?
<thisfred> urbanape: yeah, I think so:
<urbanape> I had Bindwood spitting out the entirety of the response text, and I don't recall ever seeing the rev_id.
<urbanape> lemme check.
<thisfred> urbanape: python-couchdb does this:
<thisfred>     def __setitem__(self, id, content):
<thisfred>         """Create or update a document with the specified ID.
<thisfred>         :param id: the document ID
<thisfred>         :param content: the document content; either a plain dictionary for
<thisfred>                         new documents, or a `Row` object for existing
<thisfred>                         documents
<thisfred>         """
<thisfred>         resp, data = self.resource.put(id, content=content)
<thisfred>         content.update({'_id': data['id'], '_rev': data['rev']})
<urbanape> I think you're right. I just looked at the couch.js
<urbanape> how did I miss that?
<thisfred> so something is returning it
<thisfred> unless it makes two calls under the hood
<urbanape> maybe I was spitting out some othe rpart of the response. a subobject, or something.
<thisfred> right
<urbanape> no, it's even there in the js lib.
<urbanape> man, how dumb.
<urbanape> okay, cool!
<urbanape> yay us!
<thisfred> :)
<thisfred> better than to expect it's there and find it's not ;)
<urbanape> yup
<thisfred> aquarius: in the params branch, any reason not to just have **params and pass that on?
<thisfred> oh, not here.. :)
<dobey> doh, and of course rtgz isn't here right now
#ubuntuone 2009-12-17
<nomnex> Hi, I cannot use evolution-couchdb & ubuntuone. Install went fine but nothing happens
<nomnex> Jaunty 9.04/Ubuntu One/Evolution 2.26
<nomnex> anybody UbuntuOne/Contacts - Help
<GreySim> nomnex: Have you looked at the wiki page for it (assuming there is one like there is for Tomboy)?
<GreySim> nomnex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts
<nomnex> the tutorial on the UbuntuOne site. I don't find Wiki page
<GreySim> Oh, okay.
<GreySim> I don't know, I actually have not even set it up for myself yet.
<GreySim> I had heard that Jaunty wasn't as well supported as Karmic.
<GreySim> But I don't know exactly what that entails.
<nomnex> according to the tuto. once couchdb is installed it should ask permission to access the keyring, but nothing happens
<nomnex> there is a waring about OS version on another tutorial, but nothing on the contact tutorials. I assume 9.04/9.10 are supported
<GreySim> Well, no clue here. I'm still on Jaunty myself, for a few more days. I wasn't going to setup Ubuntu One until upgrading to Karmic anyway.
<nomnex> do you know how to I launch this couchdb?
<nomnex> it is supported on Jaunty
<nomnex> any one EVOLUTION-COUCHDB on Evelution 2.26?
<nomnex> I try again: anybody for helping with Evolution-Couchdb on Evo 2.26, I can't get it to work with ubuntuone/contact
<aquarius> nomnex, heya
<nomnex> aquarius: hello
<aquarius> nomnex, what happens when you try to use the couchdb addressbook?
<nomnex> aquaruis: I followed the tutorial on the ubuntone page, downloaded the evo-couchdb and installed. nothing happens then
<nomnex> I am on 9.04/Evo. 2.26
<aquarius> ah, you need to be running 9.10 to get full use of evolution-couchdb, I believe.
<nomnex> I have been looking on Launchpad evo-couchdb, I found a post with lib update for 2.26
<aquarius> nomnex, evolution-couchdb talks to your desktopcouch, and I don't think you'll *have* desktopcouch if you're running 9.04. Let's check.
<nomnex> aquarius: that makes sens, but why can I install it on Jaunty then?
<aquarius> Can you run this command in a terminal: dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<nomnex> aquarius: Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.desktopcouch.CouchDB was not provided by any .service files
<aquarius> nomnex, I'm not sure about why it's installable on jaunty if desktopcouch isn't available. Rodrigo would know (he's the author of evolution-couchdb) but he is inconsiderately on holiday :)
<nomnex> Rodrigo, that was the name on the post. His he around sometimes?
<aquarius> yep, he'll be around all the time from next week, he's just away this week :)
<aquarius> ah, I know why; evolution-couchdb can be set up to talk to a system couchdb for testing. But it's not actually useful unless you have desktopcouch, which is only available in 9.10 and onwards
<nomnex> escaping angry 9.04 users;-)
 * aquarius laughs
<aquarius> I bet that was his plan :)
<nomnex> aquarius: thanks to clear that up. One more thing, desktopcouch will not be implemented on Jaunty for sure?
<aquarius> nomnex, no, it won't be, at least not by us; it requires quite a lot of stuff that would be a nightmare to backport
<aquarius> if someone else really wants it to happen then I'd be happy to talk about what would be required and give them some pointers, though!
<aquarius> are you not able to upgrade to karmic?
<nomnex> do you mind break it up to me. evolution-couchdb is the plug-in to communicate with a database. What is the desktopcouch, I am lost with all the terms. I will update on Jaunuary for good.
<aquarius> CouchDB is a database. desktopcouch is a thing which provides every user with their own personal CouchDB (rather than one for the whole system, like mysql or other databases), and allows the data in that personal CouchDB to be synchronized with other computers and with Ubuntu One. evolution-couchdb creates an addressbook which stores its contacts in your personal desktopcouch.
<aquarius> does that make sense?
<nomnex> Yes, now it does. what do I need to install on a default Karmic install. desktopcouch, evolution-couchdb? or everything comes pre-installed?
<aquarius> desktopcouch comes pre-installed. I can't remember whether evolution-couchdb comes pre-installed or not, but I'm pretty sure that it does :)
<aquarius> (if not, you can just install evolution-couchdb)
<nomnex> okay, thanks for your explanations aquarius:)
<urbanape> morning, all
* urbanape changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Post here to aquarius | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<aquarius> nah, teknico is face today, we swapped :)
<teknico> aquarius, no, joshuahoover2 is :-)
<aquarius> teknico, ha! so you swapped with me, and then swapped again with joshuahoover2? :)
<teknico> the second not really a swap, but yes :-)
<teknico> he couldn't tomorrow
<Chipaca> wheels within wheels! or swaps within swaps, or something
<aquarius> hola mattgriffin
* joshuahoover2 changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Post here to joshuahoover | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<urbanape> ah, woops
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> this weather has got to go
<rtgz> did I miss something?
<dobey> probably? :)
<dobey> aquarius: what does desktopcouch require in 9.10 that would be horrible to backport? just the new couchdb?
<aquarius> dobey, new couchdb and its depdencies (erlang, for one)
<dobey> aquarius: does it need a new erlang?
<rtgz> dobey, the last thing i remember was to sign the canonical agreement for the changes to be merged. At the same time, these changes were approved/disapproved a number of times and I need to get glib-genmarshal into two different branches forked from existing branches which is a little bit more of manual work than I first expected... Is it possible to merge the changes and have marshaller generator added later as a single commit?
 * rtgz hasn't typed much in IRC for some days so beware!
<aquarius> dobey, yes; Couch 0.10 needs the Erlang version in karmic (r13, not r12)
<dobey> hmm
<aquarius> this is why I said it'd be hard. DC itself would run fine in jaunty, but it needs couch features that are only in 0.10+patches, and 0.10 needs a newer erlang, and backporting all that to jaunty sounds pretty non-trivial
<dobey> rtgz: did you sign the agreement?
<rtgz> dobey, I downloaded it, read it, understood it, agreed with it, attached it to the message, signed the message, signed the message with PGP and sent it
<rtgz> dobey,  To: contributor dash agreement at canonical doc com and Elliot Murphy
<dobey> rtgz: ok
<dobey> rtgz: one of your branches is approved/landed now anyway :)
<rtgz> dobey, oookay... the one w/o marshallers, the strcmp() one, ok.
<dobey> rtgz: yes, the simple one :)
<teknico> gotta go, so here's my standup report in advance:
<statik> rtgz, welcome to the team!
<teknico> DONE: more reviews, fighting with pqm to land branches, testing funambol sync
<teknico> TODO: more testing funambol sync, holidays
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<joshuahoover2> yes, congrats rtgz and thank you VERY MUCH for all your contributions!
<rtgz> statik, joshuahoover2 thanks!
<rtgz> next stop - find out the reason why nautilus plugin crashes nautilus
 * rtgz had every video for 2008-2009 years converted to vorbis/theora... It's amazing how many things I have been postponing... 
<Chipaca> wot, no standup?
<vds> Chipaca: please start it :)
<Chipaca> MEETING BEGINS. Blah blah blah DONE, TODO, BLOCKED blah.
 * Chipaca is good at this
<vds> me
<aquarius> me
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: dobey: jblount: teknico: urbanape: PING!
<Chipaca> rtgz: you too, don't be shy :)
<urbanape> me
<rtgz> O_O
<urbanape> yeah, you're a contributor now
<CardinalFang> me
<rtgz> s/O_O/me/
 * Chipaca read it that way already
<Chipaca> dobey: jblount: teknico: last call
<Chipaca> mandel: you too (say "me")
<urbanape> teknico did his before running off
<Chipaca> ah, I missed that
<urbanape> easy to miss, what with the DONE, TODO, and BLOCK
<dobey> me
<urbanape> I thought I had missed the standup
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Reviewed Nautilus fixes from rtgz, More initial new client work
<dobey> ☹ TODO: New Client Code, Bug stuartm, E-mail motu-council
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<Chipaca> vds: you
<vds> DONE: 30 free plans #403941 branch landed after fight with PQM and failing tests, testing sync with mobile phones
<vds> TODO: more testing with mobile devices
<vds> BLOCKED: waiting for the account form the sms provider...
<Chipaca> aquarius: go
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: desktopcouch HTML API docs branch; bugfix branch for DC; add more DC docs to freedesktop.org
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: continue work on desktopcouch developer docs; publish DC HTML API docs somewhere (where?); look at Tomboy xml/html translator; work with rodrigo on Music Store; write up things learned at UDS; step-by-step guide to what happens during contact sync; hand off "pipe" to transfer data between two HTTP connections with twisted 9.0 to lucio's team; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: test music store; not being able to think of where to put DC API docs because I am clearly stupid
<aquarius> urbanape (should that be urbaneape, I wonder?)
<urbanape> DONE: Was Face, resurrected the manifest branch for Bindwood, had a few aha! moments about it. Tried to submit to PQM again. Fun fun.
<urbanape> TODO: Get other ubuntuone-servers branch reviewed and submitted. Get Bindwood batch-pushing branch reviewed/merged.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> rtgz: you're up!
<rtgz> DONE: (null)
<rtgz> TODO: Debug Nautilus crash with u1 ext, update ubuntuone-client-diagnose with the latest bug info.
<rtgz> BLOCK: none
<rtgz> CardinalFang, ping
<dobey> Chipaca: oh, bad choice of words.
<CardinalFang> DONE: read mandel's contacts-wrapper branch, and agonized over where it should go.  Do we want to get in the ORM and record-type business?  Some 'contrib' module?  Hrmpf.  One sick day, Wed.
<CardinalFang> TODO: release karmic update for desktopcouch.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: one
<CardinalFang> dobey, sir!
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Reviewed Nautilus fixes from rtgz, More initial new client work
<dobey> ☹ TODO: New Client Code, Bug stuartm, E-mail motu-council
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<Chipaca> aaand.... that's about it
<Chipaca> oh, me! DONE: talked with people, planned things, talked with more people. TODO: more. BLOCKED: no
<Chipaca> EOM!
<Chipaca> thanks all
<urbanape> danke
 * rtgz needs to write a plugin for such type of meeting :)
<CardinalFang> I have a rallying-call plugin for xchat.
 * rtgz always needs to write something :)
<CardinalFang> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cmiller/+junk/warthogs_scripts/files
 * dobey blinks at CardinalFang's code
<dobey> *stan*up?
<CardinalFang> dobey, what?
<dobey> CardinalFang: your xchat plug-in has the function "stanup_meeting_begins"
<CardinalFang> Oh.  Right.  Oh well.
<rtgz> dobey, so is it ok to have glib-genmarshal added as a subsequent patch?
<dobey> rtgz: the one branch needs to be split up so that the marshaller stuff isn't in it at all. and i'd rather avoid landing code that we know is going to be changed immediately afterward
<dobey> rtgz: doing so makes it especially difficult to backport
<mandel> CardinalFang,  hello, why the agony? :P
<rtgz> dobey, okay, then I will create 2 new branches - one for emblems + glib-genmarshal and one for ShareCreateError which will use info from the first branch. Is it OK to depend this way?
<dobey> you can have a branch which depends on another, yes
<rtgz> dobey, lp: "Deleting a proposal for merging will also delete all the associated comments that have been made.", ok to proceed?
<dobey> rtgz: which one are you deleting?
<rtgz> both - fix-emblem-updating and fix-share-create-error-cb
<rtgz> dobey, ^
<dobey> ok
<dobey> just don't delete branches/proposals for things that were merged :)
<rtgz> dobey, no, not in "destroyer" mood this year
<aquarius> are you even allowed to delete branches that have been merged? that seems like a bug, if so
<dobey> yes
<dobey> you can delete anything you "own"
<dobey> well, except for bugs and comments
<dobey> but i think deleting a branch, deletes all the comments on any merge proposals for it
<dobey> as the proposals get deleted
<dobey> is there an easy way to print the calling method's name, in python?
<aquarius> the call stack knows that stuff
<dobey> right
<dobey> <- not a python developer, remember :)
<aquarius> hang on, working on it :)
<aquarius> sys._getframe(1).f_code.co_name
<aquarius> why do you want this?
<aquarius> that'll break if, for example, you are not in a function :)
<dobey> because i'm debugging a weird error in my branch :)
<aquarius> pdb?
<dobey> even more foreign to me :)
<aquarius> at the point at which you want to break, do "import pdb; pdb.set_trace()" and then when it hits that line it drops you into the debugger
<aquarius> which is relatively simple; you've got single-step, step into, step out, like most debuggers, and you can inspect the environment and vars and so on
* joshuahoover2 changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask mattgriffin | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> something is eating my variable
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> apparently creating oauth.OAuthError() dereferences the original variable
<urbanape> variablemonster
<dobey> evil.
<urbanape> V IS FOR VARIABLE, AND THAT'S GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME, 'CAUSE VARIABLE VARIABLE VARIABLE STARTS WITH 'V'!
<joshuahoover2> urbanape: have you recorded that one before? sounds familiar
<urbanape> OM NOM NOM NOM NOM NOM
<mandel> aquarius: ping
<aquarius> pong!
<mandel> aquarius: hello, one quick question, is there a bulk update for records?
<aquarius> not in the desktopcouch.records API. There is in python-couchdb.
<aquarius> do you need it?
<mandel> aquarius: I know about python-couchdb... well, it would be nice but it is not required
<mandel> aquarius: not a big deal :P
<aquarius> mandel, if you need it, adding it to the desktopcouch API would be reasonable -- we deliberately didn't implement everything, so as to see what people really needed
<mandel> aquarius: well, I've started implementing groups and tags for my app and I want to let the user tag a bunch of contacts at once, so it would be nice to do it in a single put
<aquarius> that's bulk updates, then :)
<aquarius> I'd be interested in exactly how the API should look. Perhaps CouchDatabase.bulk_update([Recordobject, Recordobject, ...])
<mandel> great, other quick questions, is there any doc which states where I have to put the views used by my app (I think you told me at UDS about a dir) and how to use the callback that tells about updates?
<mandel> bulk_put might be a nicer name since we do not have an update
<aquarius> first question: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation has the answers :)
<aquarius> second question: that page should also have the answers but I haven't documented _changes yet
<aquarius> CardinalFang, do we have any docs on how the _changes callback works?
<mandel> aquarius: uh and an other funny thing, when the db starts asking for username and password on the browser, an app using desktopcouch can access it but evolution says "This address book cannot be opened.  This either means that an incorrect URI was entered, or the server is unreachable, Permission denied"
<aquarius> that's because evolution-couchdb is looking for the tokens in the wrong place. Rodrigo's fixed this, but the fix isn't rolled out to a PPA yet.
<urbanape> I'm more and more convinced that I should just use the locally-generated UUIDs for couch _ids, but crap. I don't want to put in a whole migration step.
<mandel> aquarius, ok cool
<aquarius> urbanape, can't you just start using them for new ones? they're not gonna collide with existing ones, that's the point of a uuid :)
<urbanape> yeah, but then I'm dealing with two different ways of looking up docs in Couch. Two different means of identifying them.
<aquarius> um, why? you don't care what an _id *is*, it's just a string that you pass around, no? Am I missing something?
<aquarius> oh you're using the Moz IDs as the ID for a couch record?
<aquarius> aha.
<aquarius> yes.
<aquarius> migration step for you, then
<aquarius> that came out sounding rather harsher than I intended it to
<urbanape> it's just that now, we do two requests to get a document based on our internal uuid. Well, a request to search for a doc with that uuid, and then a request to do something with that doc. So, yeah.
<urbanape> aquarius: well, I'm proposing using the moz uuid for the couch id, since CardinalFang says that's the best practice.
<aquarius> ah, gotcha, I understand.
<aquarius> yeah. You'll need to rev the record_type_version
<aquarius> which means that you can tell the difference between old and new records.
<urbanape> why would the record type version need to change? No change to the schema
<urbanape> just for this sake?
<urbanape> I could migrate opportunistically, but that leaves a probably-disused code path for who knows how long?
<urbanape> probably-disused after everything's been migrated...
<aquarius> you're changing the meaning of one of the fields...
<aquarius> anyway, I have to eat food before I die. Later!
<urbanape> hrm. poo. I don't see how I'm changing any of the fields. I'm merely doing the Right Thing with the _id: client generated, rather than server generated.
<zeroXten> o/
<mattgriffin> zeroXten: hi!
<zeroXten> heya. just listening to floss podcast, they mentioned something todo with sharing via ubuntuone
<zeroXten> you add their email address and it appears on their machine?
<mattgriffin> zeroXten: yeah. right now we only support file sharing. we'll probably develop more sharing features (like for contacts) in the future
<zeroXten> does that user get warned or do you need a predefined relationship with them?
<mattgriffin> zeroXten: but yeah... file sharing is easy with Ubuntu One. Right click on the folder in ~/Ubuntu One that you want to share and choose "Share on Ubuntu One"
<mattgriffin> zeroXten: type their email address and we send a sharing request for you. if the recipient isn't an Ubuntu One subscriber, we guide them through the signup process. otherwise they just sign into the website with their account to claim the share.
<zeroXten> oh, so they have to click an acknowledgement before it syncs
<mattgriffin> zeroXten: as soon as they accept the share, the folder starts to download to their computer in their ~/Ubuntu One/Shared With Me folder
<zeroXten> ahh cool ;)
<mattgriffin> zeroXten: right
<zeroXten> phew
<Chipaca> zeroXten: yes, they do need to accept it :)
<zeroXten> wasnt clear in the podcast :)
<zeroXten> cool
<mattgriffin> zeroXten: yeah. was there anything else that interested you from the podcast?
<Chipaca> zeroXten: if you already have a share with the other person, things you put in the directory you've shared appear automagically
<Chipaca> zeroXten: so you could do social engineering to do evil, but the bar is probably high enough
<mattgriffin> Chipaca, zeroXten: that's a nice feature ... especially if you're working on a project and need to share multiple files periodically
<zeroXten> yeah ok
<mattgriffin> zeroXten: where did you hear about the podcast?
<zeroXten> uhh, i guess my only other question prior to reading would be.. one sec
<zeroXten> mattgriffin: i rss floss weekly on twit
<mattgriffin> zeroXten: nice
<zeroXten> on my g1
<zeroXten> man, 3g on a bus is flaky
<mattgriffin> :)
<zeroXten> anyway, is it possible to have the client connect to a private ubuntuone? ie for business use etc
<mattgriffin> zeroXten: good question. the sync client is open so it can be studied/altered/improved in any way. the server is not open but i think most of the functionality can be analyzed to build your own server.
<zeroXten> heh cool
<zeroXten> not gonna happen anytime soon tho :) my projects list is already too big :)
<mattgriffin> zeroXten: to be honest though, ubuntu one would get the most widespread value if we had client support on more platforms. some developers have produced some great results for Fedora and Kubuntu but we would love to see (and would greatly encourage) people porting the sync client to other platforms (like your G1) :)
<zeroXten> hehe. that would be cool indeed. i have only written one tiny app for android and java is not my idea of a fun time :)
<zeroXten> that and im not a developer
<zeroXten> but i might take a look when i get free time
<zeroXten> right, battery about to die. laters
<mattgriffin> zeroXten: please do. and tell your friends :) ... stuart (from the FLOSS Weekly episode) has a G1 so he'd be interested in it as well
<CardinalFang> I have an Android device too.  I'd love to-do and note synch.
<dobey> tomdroid should already work to sync notes :)
<CardinalFang> I can not create notes, though, last I checked.
<CardinalFang> thisfred_, what do you make of this?  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+bug/461356
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
 * thisfred_ looks
<thisfred_> CardinalFang: hmm looks like an incomplete/broken installation. Either that or the import paths are somehow wrong for that user
<thisfred_> they have python-desktopcouch installed it seems
<thisfred_> I have no idea how that could happen
<CardinalFang> I'm un-marking that as private.
<thisfred_> it's failing to import desktopcouch from /usr/lib/desktopcouch
<thisfred_> CardinalFang: do we somehow do something wrong wrt dist-packages?
<thisfred_> because I would expect the python code to live in a pythony place
<thisfred_> so, in brief: no idea, sry
<CardinalFang> thisfred_, it should be in /usr/share/pyshared/desktopcouch
<thisfred_> CardinalFang: right. I have no idea how ubuntu does those things now
<rtgz> bzr guys, can I push a certain revision from my local branch, i.e. will bzr push -r 295 lp:~someone/... work ?
 * rtgz is a newbie in distributed versioning control systems
<rtgz> mattgriffin, ^ :) sorry if this is completely off-topic
<dobey> no
<dobey> push only works on branches
<dobey> it pushes all committed revisions
<rtgz> dobey, all committed, so if I haven't committed "next" revision then I am safe to push
<rtgz> hm, -r option was so tempting...
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> the docs for -r are so lacking
<dobey> i guess it would push everything up to that revision, and not stuff after it perhaps
<rtgz> dobey, woo-hoo
<rtgz> dobey, -r revision creates branch with this revision as the head :)
<rtgz> hm, after I made necessary changes for the emblem I can reproduce the bug with create share dialog segfaulting nautilus... But I haven't touched that part at alll!...
<rtgz> #0  0x006d52c2 in g_path_get_basename () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<rtgz> #1  0x00e379a2 in ubuntuone_nautilus_share_dialog_construct (item=0xb7453d60,
<rtgz>     user_data=0x83da820) at ubuntuone-nautilus.c:451
<dobey> hrmm
<rtgz> in case someone is interested
<rtgz> it's too quiet here
 * rtgz wonders why he installs dbg symbols _after_ they are required...
<dobey> weird
<rtgz> this time: (nautilus:29705): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()
<rtgz> and it crashed
<rtgz> i guess the previous time I have hit extremely unitialized memory...
<rtgz> dobey, Here's the screenshot: http://picasaweb.google.com/roman.yepishev/Bugs#5416297336262720994
<dobey> huh
<dobey> brb
<rtgz> okay, got the full bt with g_warning causing the same data->path-related segmentation fault #4  0x0052b486 in IA__g_strdup_vprintf (
<rtgz>     format=0xc63164 "share construct: data->path = %s",
<rtgz>     args=0xbfffe03c "e _w\001")
<CardinalFang> rtgz, what's in the frame above this?
<CardinalFang> I'm interested in the "args".
 * CardinalFang hasn't touched GDB in 10 months.  That's a record for him.
<rtgz> copying to paste.ubuntu.com ... 0% done
<rtgz> CardinalFang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/343673/
<CardinalFang> rtgz: I'm no expert but the word "closure" piques my interest in that, especially because the memory is not what you expected.  Your probably not using some malloc replacement that auto GCs, are you?  Hrm.
<rtgz> CardinalFang, no idea yet, I haven't written much glib code yet...
<CardinalFang> rtgz, what's up at frame 7?  ubuntuone_nautilus_share_dialog_construct (item=0x88c9100, user_data=0x86e4428) at ubuntuone-nautilus.c:449
<dobey> line 449 is the call to destroy the dialog
<dobey> rtgz: what revision of the code is this crashing on?
<rtgz> dobey, this is trunk + some additions for marshalling, let me copy-paste the relevant code
<rtgz> dobey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/343676/
<rtgz> dobey, it is not ready for commit, really, I was just applying the changes and testin...
<rtgz> dobey, wrong file
<rtgz> dobey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/343677/
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> that doesn't match up with your backtrace either
<dobey> oh, nevermind, i remembered the line # wrong
<dobey> doesn't make any sense though
<rtgz> dobey, so data->path comes with something bad
<dobey> well yes i see that
<dobey> but i don't see how :)
<rtgz> dobey, cannot reproduce now, need more unitialized memories
<rtgz> dobey,   file = g_list_nth_data (files, 0); path = g_filename_from_uri (nautilus_file_info_get_uri (file), NULL, NULL); Still blame this
<dobey> rtgz: worst case that should return NULL
<rtgz> data->path = U\x89\xe5\x83\xec(\x89]\xf4\xe8\xf9\xfc\xff\xff\x81\xc3\xd6\xe0\u0007
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> but how
<rtgz> dobey, rogram received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<rtgz> IA__g_path_get_basename (
<rtgz>     file_name=0x775f2065 <Address 0x775f2065 out of bounds>)
<rtgz> i am lucky this evening
<rtgz> grrr, forgot to add debug output to the dialog_construct code...
<rtgz> data->path gets rewritten somehow, and it looks like something strange is happening with the pointers in share_cb_data... (sorry for spamming, just for logs) :)
<rtgz> dobey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/343697/
<rtgz> So
<rtgz> it appears that nautilus caches the share_cb_data pointer for the folder (volia-traffic_), line 83. Then when menu is called (line 95) get_menu_items is called again, with the same path, share_cb_date gets free()d (since it is old, line 99) and we create a new instance, line 101. But when share_folder is called, it receives the original pointer, which might point to anything now.
<rtgz> dobey, ^
<rtgz> now the question is why it does not crash all the time..
<rtgz> get_menu_items is called once for every file in the directory and the next time is when user selects the file icon.
<rtgz> oookay
<rtgz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/343703/
<rtgz> Why is get_menu_items called when we click on the menu item???
<Scunizi> Hey mattgriffin.. header topic said to ask you.. when manually logging into one.ubuntu.com and choosing Note>Add Note .. there is no clear defined way to "save".  Quite by accident I hit the "Edit" button which seemed to effective act as a Save button.. Is that the way it's suppose to be?
<Scunizi> Or anybody really :)
<mattgriffin> Scunizi: yeah. have any ideas on improving the usability?
<mattgriffin> Scunizi: or does that work for you?
<mattgriffin> Scunizi: perhaps not because you're asking me about how it works ;)
<Scunizi> mattgriffin: well.. perhaps when you're already in "edit" mode the button wording changes to "Save"
<mattgriffin> Scunizi: excellent suggestion. would you open a bug for this? http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client
<Scunizi> mattgriffin: sure.. I'm surprised nobody else has suggested this ..
<mattgriffin> :)
<Scunizi> all it takes is one I guess :)
<mattgriffin> that's true
<Scunizi> mattgriffin: there you go! Bug #498018 .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/498018
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 498018 in ubuntuone-client "confusing note "Save" function - Manual Login" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498018 in ubuntuone-client "confusing note "Save" function - Manual Login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498018
<mattgriffin> Scunizi: excellent. thank you.
<Scunizi> Wow.. Is ubottu linked to the channel?
<Scunizi> for bug reports?
<mattgriffin> Scunizi: hmm... i guess so. i don't think it used to be that way.
#ubuntuone 2009-12-18
* mattgriffin changed the topic of #ubuntuone to:  | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
* aquarius changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Talk to aquarius if you have problems | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<mandel> hello, cann anyone tell me why I'm getting a 500 when I try to view contact data in ubuntuone?
<rtgz> mandel, hm, looks fine for my contacts. Any additional messages?
<mandel> nah, just a 500
<mandel> but I'm testing my application on desktopcouch and I'm using the new attachment code added my Chad, I was wondering if that makes any diff
<mandel> is there anyone that can look at the logs looking at my user? I;m wondering if is the avatar added by my app as an attachment 'cause evo and my code have no problem
<mandel> I forgot to mention that the source of the docs in couchdb is my app
<dobey> well i'm sure there's an OOPS id :)
<urbanape> Morning, all
 * rtgz looks at his watch - 16:27...
<mandel> dobey, anyway to get it?
<urbanape> (modulo localtime)
<dobey> mandel: it should have been printed on the error page.
<dobey> but it's working here ok too...
 * aquarius checks too
<mandel> really? 'cause I see the nice robot like cartoon but nothing else...
<mandel> I'm wondering if it has to do with the format of my doc...
<dobey> mandel: yes. but maybe the robot image thing broke that.. jblount ^
<rtgz> is there any kind of test error page, when you get there it just manually crashes giving you the overview how the error message will be displayed? something like /oh-noes/ ...
<rtgz> he he bug #498194
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498194 in ubuntuone-client "Syncronization marks are incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498194
<aquarius> mandel, interesting. I wonder if your contact records have changed and the web UI can't cope with that? That would be bad, if so. (Contacts web UI works for me too, btw)
<mandel> the contacts that I create through the web ui work perfectly
 * rtgz has a virtual machine for u1 tests, need new virtual lp account for a virtual u1 server :)
<rtgz> mandel, is it only one account that causes this?
<rtgz> mandel, sorry, one contact entry
<mandel> the ones generated by my client are listed, but If I try to access the data, they brake
<rtgz> mandel, i guess the server side devs might be interested in the record itself :)
<mandel> rtgz, all the one generated from my side, Ill post one doc example, give me a sec
<mandel> this is what I've got in my desktopcouch: http://pastebin.com/m4aab8848
<mandel> only diff I can thing is that my collections do not have an _order, could that be it?
<mandel> and I did not added it because it was not in the spec
 * rtgz is waiting for replication to break his contact list as well...
<rtgz> this is how contact sharing is implemented ATM :)
<thisfred> mandel: which url are you getting the errors on?
<mandel> thisfred, this is one of them: https://one.ubuntu.com/contacts/1019e2b361cd4217a9bdb25cdd736878/details/
<mandel> but I can replicate the error with any contact that was made in my side
<mandel> I can give you one that has no problems with my account, wanna it?
<thisfred> mandel: I can not see your contacts so, that's ok, I was just looking for the shape of the url
<mandel> thisfred, is just test data, so no problem...
<aquarius> bah, make start keeps dying
<aquarius> which makes it hard to run up a test version of the contacts web UI to put mandel's contact in :)
<rtgz> yup
<rtgz> Something has gone wrong (500)
<mandel> rtgz, you reproduced the error?
 * aquarius updates the sourcedeps. Again.
<rtgz> mandel, yup
<aquarius> le sigh
<mandel> so, what could it be, 'cause I think there is nothing diff in the doc
<rtgz> and edge server dies in the same way, no extra info to report.. :(
<thisfred> mandel, what is your user id, so that we can grep through the logs for that?
<mandel> mandel@themacaque.com
<mandel> or mandel, is the email or the username?
<thisfred> mandel: I mean the numerical id you'll find in the couchdb urls
<thisfred> oh, webm0nk3y found it I think
<mandel> you mean the id of the contact?
<mandel> that would be this: 1019e2b361cd4217a9bdb25cdd736878
<rtgz> mandel, i guess this is where replication goes to should be part of the URL, there is some kind of ID as well...
<thisfred> mandel: rtgz yeah, the replication url is something like u/foo/bar/xxx/contacts, xxx would be your user id. But as I said, we've found it. No errors logged
<mandel> rtgz, thisfred, ok
<thisfred> so the error is not in couchdb, or in the python layer around it, it seems. The web ui itself maybe doesn't know how to deal with the attachment, although I find it strange that it would even notice it;s therte
<thisfred> there
<Chipaca> desktop+ meeting begins. aquarius, chad, dobey, jblount, mandel, rodrigo, rtgz, teknico, urbanape, vds: you know how it works: say "me" to get a turn, then in your turn say your done/todo/blocked status.
<mandel> thisfred, the error happens with a simple doc with no attachment
<CardinalFang> me
<thisfred> aquarius: I'll try locally
<rtgz> me
<jblount> me
 * Chipaca notes rodrigo and teknico are on holiday and thus won't me
<mandel> me
<Chipaca> aquarius: dobey: urbanape: vds: PING
<vds> me
<dobey> me
<Chipaca> aquarius aquarius aquarius
<Chipaca> urbanape urbanape urbanape
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: go
<CardinalFang> DONE: Sorted distro d-c bugs.  Some progress on releasing desktopcouch stable update.  Re-tagged d-c on releases, as the source-package bzr tools require tags.
<CardinalFang> TODO: file a bug on tarmac about discarding tags.  Finish releasing d-c.  Pester james_w a lot.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Understanding.
<CardinalFang> rtgz, give me the low-down!
<rtgz> DONE: Marshallers and file emblems fixed (waiting for merge), diagnosed nautilus crash with Share on Ubuntu One dialog.
<rtgz> TODO: Update ubuntuone-client-diagnose with the latest bug info. Check what can be done with folder emblems (got some ideas) - bug #440848. Dig into nautilus to find out why our routine is called twice. Ping dobey regarding bug #498136.
<rtgz> BLOCK: none
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440848 in ubuntuone-client "UbuntuOne sync status emblems should apply to folders as well as files" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498136 in ubuntuone-client "All "Shared With Me" folder items have emblems broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498136
<rtgz> jblount, *whatever I should say*
<jblount> DONE: Took last random holiday off
<jblount> TODO: Make forum icon overlay thing, Work on layout issues for /plans and /support/account-assistance
<jblount> BLCOKED: Nope
<jblount> mandel: you!
<mandel> DONE: Played with tags and group implementation in my app
<mandel> TODO: Update UI in macaco-contact to refect changes
<mandel> BLOCK: NONE
<mandel> vds, go
<vds> DONE: more testing sync with mobile phones, finally got a new sim card for the testing handset, started a branch to fix problem noticed testing with handset, code review
<vds> TODO: more testing with mobile devices, setup funambol to send sms
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> dobey: vai!
<dobey> ☺ DONE: More initial new client work
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Reviews, New Client Code, E-mail motu-council
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> aquarius, urbanape: fight!
<urbanape> me
<urbanape> woops
<thisfred> mandel: when did you first notice the 500 error?
<urbanape> DONE: Made some progress on manifest branch, ubuntuone-servers branch finally passed PQM, review of next branch should be easier
<Chipaca> urbanape: go
<thisfred> (our logs may be up to an hour out of date)
<urbanape> TODO: Get other branch reviewed/submitted, keep moving on manifest branch
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<mandel> thisfred, yesterday, during the night, but that is because I've never looked before
<urbanape> aquarius: you're up, I guess
<thisfred> mandel: ah ok, so we should have some in the logs then
<mandel> thisfred, yes, and it is quite easy to reproduce, any contact I do in my side will break
<thisfred> mandel: I'm going to try to reproduce this on my machine, if I can set the web ui and server all up correctly
<Chipaca> desktop+ EOM. CardinalFang, dobey, jblount, mandel, rtgz, urbanape, vds: thanks!
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: are you really blocked by (presumably your) understanding? is there anything we can do to unblock you?
<mandel> thisfred, do you need any testing data? I can send you a bunch of different docs
<thisfred> mandel: the one you pastebinned above fails yes? I'll try that one first
<thisfred> thanks for helping us track this down!
<mandel> thisfred, yes that one fails also rtgz  got the same error.
<urbanape> taking an early lunch to run some errands. BBL.
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, I may not be blocked.  I'm just bellayaching about how releasing is supposed to be easier and it isn't so far.
<mandel> thisfred, I hope I could help more, but from the client side there i no much I can do :P
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: apt-get install digestive-salts?
<CardinalFang> It Depends on ubuntu-patience, which isn't available.
<dobey> grr, lp apparently does funky stuff with diffs now
<rtgz> wrote "invalidate extension date". Yeah, extension does not want to date again :/
<dobey> verterok: is get_metadata going to start sending full paths?
<verterok> dobey: fullpaths?
<dobey> verterok: it looks like get_metadata currently has only "foo/blah" as the "path" in the dict. i think that will be problematic with the user defined folders, no?
<verterok> dobey: get_metadata returns the metadata of a full path
<verterok> dobey: no, because the info also contains the share_id (probably will be renamed to volume_id)
<dobey> verterok: but that's not the local path of the folder is it?
<verterok> dobey: yes, it is :)
<verterok> dobey: but we can add a more fine grained methods for whatever metadata you guys need ;)
<dobey> oh, it's not a hash id?
<verterok> dobey: hash_id?
<dobey> verterok: share_id
<dobey> verterok: it's a path, and not a hash?
<verterok> dobey: it's a uuid
<dobey> or a uuid
<dobey> i need the path
<verterok> dobey: but you already have the path... it's the argument passed to get_metadata..right?
<dobey> verterok: yes and no. we have the path when we make the call, but not when we finish it
<dobey> verterok: async APIs are hell :)
<verterok> dobey: don't know about that, I use twisted ;)
<dobey> twisted doesn't do dbus :)
<verterok> dobey: it does ;)
<dobey> but yes, it's easier to deal with in a dynamic language like python
<verterok> dobey: so, you need the fullpath in get_metadata? for what are going to use get_metadata output?
<verterok> dobey: maybe we can add a new and optimized method...get_metadata is quite generic
<dobey> verterok: we're calling get_metadata to determine what files need updating
<verterok> dobey: so, we'r doing a get_metadata call for each path?
<dobey> verterok: for every file under Ubuntu One, that gets displayed in an open nautilus window, yes
<verterok> ouch? :)
<Chipaca> sounds like that should be a single call
<verterok> Chipaca: I was thinking on the same thing :)
<verterok> dobey, Chipaca: I was also thinking in a get_me_the_sync_status_plzzz(<list of paths>) method
<dobey> there is no way to do a single call for it in nautilus
<Chipaca> dobey: no?
<dobey> nope
<Chipaca> dobey: get_metadata_for_all_files_in(directory) ?
<dobey> we get a update_fileinfo call for every file individually, in the extension
<dobey> Chipaca: we don't ever get a list of files
<dobey> we'd have to do a lot of extra work to do that, and it would be very painful
<dobey> though... one of rtgz's branches might make that a little easier, but not a lot
<Chipaca> darn
<rtgz> dobey, don't see how any of the branches might help that :(
<dobey> rtgz: the one that stores the weak references to NautilusFileInfos
<rtgz> dobey, yep, but there references like to go away after some time...
<rtgz> and we can't get a fs snapshot... this will mean more caching inside the plugin which already contains a lot of them.
<dobey> well, the big problem is we will never know when all the files are ready to pass on to the get_all_metadata call
<dobey> so yeah, can't do that
<rtgz> we might ... hm... there are 2 calls in nautilus - first for get_file_items and second get_background_items. The background one is called once per folder... we might try to collect all files, issue some combined request and later on wait for it to complete...
<rtgz> need to check this
<dobey> that's not what you think it is
<dobey> get_background_items() is the call to get the menu items to add when you right click on the "background"
<Chipaca> verterok: ok, so we can't bunch up calls without more work than makes sense
<rtgz> dobey, true... debugged the sharing stuff for too long, now I try to attach these calls to whatever seems distantly connected.
<Chipaca> verterok: can you make any async call response include everything that was passed in (that makes sense)?
<aquarius> hi sorry back now
<dobey> if the path were just the full path, we'd be fine
<dobey> i thought it was anyway
<verterok> dobey: we can add the fullpath
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: desktopcouch HTML API docs branch; bugfix branch for DC; add more DC docs to freedesktop.org
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: test music store!; continue work on desktopcouch developer docs; publish DC HTML API docs somewhere (where?); look at Tomboy xml/html translator; work with rodrigo on Music Store; write up things learned at UDS; step-by-step guide to what happens during contact sync; hand off "pipe" to transfer data between two HTTP connections with twisted 9.0 to lucio's team; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED: not being able to think of where to put DC API docs because I am clearly stupid
<verterok> Chipaca: /me don't understand, please elaborate?
<verterok> dobey: please file a bug about this, so it don't get lost in the holidays ;)
<thisfred> mandel: one thing I see wrong with your document: you don't use uuids for the keys in the mergeable lists
<Chipaca> verterok: do you have the full dbus api somewhere? (I know you put it on pastebin yesterday)
<verterok> Chipaca: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~guillo/syncdaemon_dbus_api.txt
<thisfred> I'm trying the web ui locally now
<verterok> Chipaca: oops, not public url
<mandel> thisfred, really? let me check
<dobey> verterok: how about we just fix it right now :)
<verterok> Chipaca: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/343768/
<dobey> (although a bug needs to be filed too)
<rtgz> dobey, yes, otherwise desync will happen once more :)
<mandel> thisfred, from my code => (self.id = uuid.uuid4().hex)
<verterok> dobey: I'm doing something completely different right now, and want to get it done asap :)
<dobey> verterok: i'll make the branch, it's trivial :)
<verterok> dobey: ok :)
<mandel> thisfred, they are Mergeable sets, for example phone_numbers is a dict of keys and data, just like the spec
<verterok> dobey: thanks btw :)
<Chipaca> verterok: schedule_next is blocking, right?
<rtgz> please please please merge my branches first, otherwise this would be the 3rd set of 3 branches :)
<Chipaca> verterok: by blocking I mean not part of an async conversation
<thisfred> mandel: yes, but the keys need to be uuid4 uuids
<thisfred> if the spec isn't clear  enough about that, we need to fix it
<dobey> rtgz: no, your one branch will just need to be updated
<verterok> Chipaca: I think it's a yes: self.action_queue.content_queue.schedule_next(share_id, node_id)
<rtgz> dobey, I can commit while it is in proposed state O_O?
<dobey> yes
<verterok> Chipaca: fwiw, all dbus calls can be async for the client it's just a matter of how the client make the call
<verterok> Chipaca: yes, it's "blocking"
<Chipaca> verterok: yes. So does the schedule_next throw a ContentQueueChanged?
<thisfred> mandel: I don't think the web ui should break over this though ;)
<mandel> thisfred, you mean that my ids are not uuid4?  as I said, I use uuid.uuid4().hex
<rtgz> honk, btw
<mandel> thisfred, isn't that correct?
<mandel> and yes, I agree, it should not break 'cause of that
<thisfred> mandel: hmm, we use a different notation
<verterok> Chipaca: I can't find where ContentQueueChanged is fired
<Chipaca> mandel: str(uuid.uuid4())
<thisfred> right
<mandel> thisfred, ahh let me know which one, so I can change the code (is a one liner)
<mandel> ok, I'll change it
<thisfred> I'm pretty sure this is the issue. I'll file a bug against the web ui
<verterok> Chipaca: found it
<verterok> Chipaca: no, it's poking with the deque dirtectly
<mandel> thisfred, ok I made the changes on my code, lets try it with a new doc
<verterok> Chipaca: basically calling: self.waiting.remove(cmd) + self.waiting.appendleft(cmd)
<Chipaca> verterok: me suena, me suena :)
<thisfred> mandel: let me know how that goes or if you want me to test it here
<verterok> Chipaca: :)
<verterok> Chipaca: should it fire a signal?
<mandel> thisfred, will do, I'm  working on it right now
<Chipaca> verterok: I don't know, I just started going down the api aking myself that kind of quesiton :)
<verterok> Chipaca: ok, please file a bug if you think it should ;)
<Chipaca> it's not used outside of u1sdtool, and won't be used outside of that during lucid
<Chipaca> so, probably not. But as soon as dobey needs to integrate it into the desktop, hell yes :)
<mandel> thisfred, is going to take me longer than I though (Can't set '1f1526e8-df92-465a-9eb5-9c0ef304395e'. uuid-like keys are not allowed.)
<mandel> I'll try to be quick to fix the issue
<thisfred> mandel: no hurry, let me know what happens, or chad/aquarius next week (I'll be on holiday)
<mandel> thisfred, oki
<rtgz> dobey, sorry if I ping you too much, but what should I set in lp if i have committed a fix for "Needs Fixing" review, "Work in progress"?
<dobey> rtgz: no. you just push your fix, and reply to the comment saying you fixed it
<rtgz> dobey, thanks :)
<dobey> oh
<dobey> launchpad is smarter now
<dobey> so you don't even need to comment
<dobey> it adds the commit info in the middle of the comments :)
<dobey> verterok: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/getmetadata-fullpath/+merge/16340 :)
<mandel> thisfred, made the changes, waiting for replication
<thisfred> cool
<mandel> thisfred, confirmed, it was the format of the id
<mandel> thisfred, interesting bug :P
<thisfred> mandel: yeah, python-desktopcouch enforces that format, but nothing else should take it for granted
<thisfred> mandel: note that not using that format will break stuff, in that your telephone numbers might not show up or be deleted, but it should not cause errors ;)
<aquarius> ?? couchdb _id has to have a specific format?
<thisfred> aquarius: not the id
<thisfred> aquarius: the keys in the mergeable lists
<aquarius> ah, ok
<mandel> thisfred, from my point of view by problems was related with the fact that I was not relying on desktopcouch to convert my set to a dict, something very probably for people using other languages
<mandel> I meant very probable, pardon my english
<mandel> :P
<thisfred> mandel: yeah absolutely, so we need to make this a lot clearer
<aquarius> what's the problem with using different ids?
<mandel> thisfred, adding it in the spec should be good enough
<thisfred> aquarius: that it will break
<aquarius> thisfred, what will break? sorry, I know I'm catching up late here
<thisfred> aquarius: we detect the uuids by the format with the dashes
<aquarius> oh...
<aquarius> so that's how we know if something's a mergeablelist?
<aquarius> oof
<thisfred> which is a hack, but there's really no other way
<aquarius> that's a bit magic. :)
<aquarius> that needs documenting, then :)
<thisfred> indeed
<thisfred> and: I haven't thought of another way, rather than there isn't one
<thisfred> so nobody  stop looking for one! ;)
<mandel> can't you just say that if it has _order it is a mergeable list?
<mandel> for the list should be true, for a mergeable set, that is another story
<thisfred> mandel: no, because we have mergeable sets as well, or at least we don't always have _order I think
<aquarius> mandel, mergeablesets don't have _order, though
<aquarius> so if we have to have the hack for one we might as well be consistent about it :)
<mandel> documenting should be enough for know, at least that way someone will be able to find the problem
<mandel> is there a doc validator?
 * aquarius wags the waggy finger of disapproval about validators.
<aquarius> :)
<mandel> at least for the "bloody" id....
<mandel> or for debugging, not to use them but for this things, they do help
<aquarius> I agree
<aquarius> the ID's a weird one, though. I don't think we'd have thought to put that in a validator anyway :)
<mandel> well, is good to know why happens, I'll get back to my code, I wanna get ahead during the xmas
<mandel> laters
<burzki> hey.  new One user, general question .. i have a file on two different machines. have been updating between them manually.  i  upload through One, how will it know which version to sync from?  is there a timestamp process .. or ??
<aquarius> burzki, the easiest way to deal with that, at first, is to put that file in your Ubuntu One folder on only *one* of the machines, and let Ubuntu One copy it to the other machine
<aquarius> burzki, so, put the version that you consider "most recent" in the Ubuntu One folder, and wait until it's been synced to the other machine
<burzki> aquarius, got it.  thx.  second part of my question relates to tomboy updates .. my notes on the two different machines are different sets of notes.  is there a way i can use One to stnc my notes so that the two collections become one and are then complete on both machines?  i'm concerned about one set wanting to 'write-over' the other .. ?
<aquarius> burzki, that should Just Work
<aquarius> burzki, one set should not overwrite the other
<aquarius> burzki, however! I haven't actually, strictly, tried that
<aquarius> so you might want to copy your .local/share/tomboy folder somewhere else just in case I'm wrong ;)
<burzki> great.  i'll try it.
<Chipaca> aquarius: that sounds like the kind of thing that could go in a screencast
<burzki> thanks for clarification.
<aquarius> Chipaca, syncing notes?
<aquarius> burzki, when it works, do please come back and tell us that it worked so we don't have to add the caveat for the next person who asks :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: "I'm Joe User and already have stuff on two notebooks. This is how I start using Ubuntu One to keep things in sync automagically."
<burzki> aquarius, will do
<aquarius> Chipaca, mm, good thought. the key thing is, for files, don't start off with two copies of the same file on the different machines, I think
<aquarius> Chipaca, do we plan to change that? or will we always get conflicts if a file is alredy in the Ubuntu One folder when we start syncing, even if the file being synced down and the file already in the folder are the same?
<burzki> Chipaca, i agree.  would be nice to have a page off the One homepage saying how all this works, or a little tutorial for this scene
<Chipaca> aquarius: No Can Do; there is no application-independent way to tell that case apart from a conflict
<Chipaca> aquarius: if they happen to be *exactly* the same, you shouldn't get a conflict, however
<aquarius> Chipaca, oh, really? I thought we conflicted even if the files were identical
<Chipaca> aquarius: at one point we did. I believe we no longer conflict on file creation erroring out with ALREADY_EXISTS
<Chipaca> __lucio__: can you confirm or deny ^?
<aquarius> ah, fantastic, that cheers me up no end, then :)
<CardinalFang> urbanape, I'm trying to switch to GOOG Chrome browser.  How's the bindwood plugin coming?
<__lucio__> Chipaca, we dont conflict on file creation. but we had a bug where a user copied the same stuff to two machines and had conflicts, so we have a bug there
<__lucio__> aquarius, ^^
<aquarius> __lucio__, cool, cheers
<aquarius> __lucio__, since if that's a bug, it will get fixed :)
<burzki> thx folks
<__lucio__> aquarius, yeah, but i cant promise when, and i wouldnt bet critical stuff on that being fixed soon
<__lucio__> aquarius, someone asked for udfs, we are doing those, but we had to not do something else, you know :)
<aquarius> __lucio__, ah, I'm not asking for this conflict stuff to be fixed because I'm depending on it, it's just bitten me in the past :-) pure personal desire, which takes a back seat to stuff we actually need to get done!
<Chipaca> aquarius: do not mention fixing bugs to __lucio__! You'll hear all about UDFs
<Chipaca> aquarius: and you want UDFs for the music store, so shaddup :-D
 * aquarius grins. I sho' do
<urbanape> CardinalFang: it's a bit blocked on getting the env into the plugin. Looks like the only way that's gonna happen is with an NPAPI plugin.
<aquarius> urbanape, yeah, I can't find a way around that, either :(
<urbanape> yeah, sad
<rtgz> btw, is tomboy note formatting fixed?
<urbanape> jblount: if I submit the new-folder-inline-edit branch, will we be able to get the CSS fixed up in time for the next deployment?
<statik> push it to zed :)
<statik> then you are guaranteed that the related UI branches get done before it's merged to trunk
<urbanape> is zed edge?
<dobey> zed is like an edge for edge
<urbanape> edgy.
<dobey> z.one.ubuntu.com
<urbanape> and how does one push to zed?
<jblount> zed is not yet working, pushing to zed sounds like a bad idea.
<jblount> urbanape: I can only give you a maybe, is there a bug that tracks the specific problems?
<dobey> test driven development is like driving an SUV in the mountains
<urbanape> jblount: nope, but I'll make some. It's about the positioning of the actions icons
<jblount> dobey: Overrated and not as safe as you think?
<dobey> jblount: pretty much, yes
<jblount> urbanape: That'd be super great. If you assign them to me with a tag "next" they are really likely to get done soon(ish).
<dobey> jblount: not built for handling rough terrain
<jblount> Also, is anyone else creeped out when they see Jonathan Coulton after meeting urbanape ? Cause I am.
<urbanape> jblount: will do
<dobey> i haven't met jonathan coulton
<jblount> urbanape: Also, z.one.ubuntu.com is for disruptive web ui changes, it will roll automatically every hour from lp:ubuntuone-servers/zed (or something) and will be using the production database.
<dobey> verterok: i've been running contrib/test forever, and those tests aren't failing for me :(
<verterok> dobey: the first error is from test_tools.py it should fail, as you changed get_metadata
<verterok> dobey: there is a bug for the second failure
<verterok> dobey: tests/syncdaemon/test_tools.py, line 141 is doing an assertion on the relative path
<dobey> verterok: i changed the tests too
<verterok> dobey: when? after proposing the branch?
<dobey> oh test_tools i didn't realize was testing the same thing again
<dobey> but that doesn't explain why it wasn't failing for me
<verterok> dobey: right, it's weird that isn't failing
<dobey> verterok: anyway, i pushed the fix
<verterok> dobey: do we really need a different branch for the contrib/test change?
<verterok> dobey: it's just an new option I forgot to mention in the merge proposal comment
<dobey> verterok: maybe less so in this case, but one of the branches i worked on backporting, had unrelated changes to contrib/test, and was more work to backport. i don't know if this needs backporting also, but when i went to review the branch the comment said it was to fix the tests... but the contrib/test changes aren't to fix the tests, they were to help you encounter the failures
<verterok> dobey: ok, sorry, I missed to add that to the comment
<verterok> dobey: there is no need to backport this, as is justa  fix to the a test
<dobey> verterok: it also makes it easier to reference specific changes later, if they're separate branches
<verterok> dobey: yes, sure. also if the "extra" changes modifies other parts of the system, this is just a tool
<verterok> and I included that changed because helped me to catch the bug
<verterok> *change
<verterok> dobey: my point is that his branch is a unit of work, splitting it is just overhead
<dobey> verterok: i understand your point
<dobey> verterok: i am thinking now :)
<verterok> dobey: :)
<dobey> verterok: hrmm, why did you have to add the test to POTFILES.skip?
<dobey> and what the heck is creating tmp/ and not deleting it
<verterok> dobey: because I'm using __import__, and intltool-update is...
<dobey> ugh, tests
<verterok> dobey: no idea about the tmp/ probably some old tests
<dobey> verterok: if that's the line complaining, please file a bug against intltool also, so we can fix that :)
<verterok> dobey: sure, in which package/project?
<dobey> verterok: intltool
<verterok> heh
<verterok> thanks
<verterok> dobey: Bug #498292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498292 in intltool "intltool-update thinks __import__('<module>') is a translation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498292
<dobey> verterok: thanks!
 * CardinalFang boggles at key modifiers getting stuck on.  First Shift, then Ctrl.  
<dobey> CardinalFang: syrup enhanced sticky keys?
<CardinalFang> Could be.  Seems to be synergy related, though I'm not ruling out keyboard layout wonkiness either.
 * rtgz is in user-mode-linux instance
<rtgz> is anything proxy-related needs to be tested for ubuntuone?
<verterok> Chipaca: ping
<verterok> rtgz: I think there is no proxy support :)
<rtgz> verterok, yep, i want to experience this :)
<verterok> hehe
<rtgz> which makes me wonder "why?"...
<Chipaca> verterok: pong
<verterok> rtgz: time? :)
<verterok> Chipaca: hi, I'm doing some configglue stuff, and wondering if you thinked about upgrading config files :)
<Chipaca> verterok: what is this "upgrading"?
<statik> i think core python doesn't work well with http(s) proxy yet
<statik> i'd love to get the patches for that out of the python tracker and into python stdlib that ships in ubuntu
<verterok> Chipaca: e.g: I have a config file with an option in [__main__], lets call this option: log_level ;)
<verterok> Chipaca: and now I'm changing it to be in [logging]
<rtgz> statik, but I've seen some bits of proxy support in syncdaemon sources o_O
<Chipaca> verterok: you create a parser that sets the right value in [logging] while also prints a deprecation warning
<Chipaca> rtgz: do you have a proxy handy where you can test?
<verterok> Chipaca: a whole new parser right? extending TypedConfigParser
<Chipaca> verterok: yes. Patches welcome! :)
<verterok> Chipaca: jajaja
<verterok> Chipaca: ok, I'll see how it goes, thanks!
<rtgz> Chipaca, yup, right here, squid
<Chipaca> rtgz: what happens if you run syncdaemon with the right http_proxy environment variables?
<Chipaca> not sure if it's http_proxy, HTTP_PROXY, HTTPS_PROXY or https_proxy
<Chipaca> one of those ;)
<rtgz> Chipaca, yep, it is something lowercase
 * rtgz needs PPA, NM is not working here...
<dobey> rtgz: ppa:ubuntuone/stable
<dobey> rtgz: or test the version in karmic-proposed instead
<dobey> rtgz: then you can confirm the bugs are fixed and we can get the SRU out :)
<rtgz> erm... do I have to do anything extra apart of just adding karmic-proposed deb line?... Candidate: 1.0.2-0ubuntu2
<rtgz> guys, are you sure that it went to karmic-proposed? the Packages file does not list anything ubuntuone related
<rtgz> dobey, ^
<dobey> let me check
<dobey> rtgz: you might be on a slower to update mirror
<rtgz> dobey, main server, archive.ubuntu.com, just updated :-/
<statik> rtgz, btw here is the relevant bug about proxy support in python stdlib, looks like there has been progress https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/python/+bug/94130
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 94130 in ubuntuone-client "HTTPS over proxy fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rtgz> statik, yep... now i just need the client to test :)
<dobey> rtgz: ok i guess it's not in -proposed yet
<dobey> hrmm
 * rtgz uses ppa:ubuntuone/stable
<rtgz> 443 port blocked, proxy started. launching ubuntuone-client applet :)
<rtgz> Authorization Error: [Errno socket error] [Errno 110] Connection timed out. Now trying magic variables...
<CardinalFang> statik, have you seen "bzr builddeb" fail at the debsign stage?  I've worked around this once with someone, but I can't get it to succeed now.
<CardinalFang> gpg: skipped "Chad MILLER <chad.miller@canonical.com>": secret key not available
<dobey> CardinalFang: bzr builddeb -- -k'chad.miller@canonical.com'
<CardinalFang> $ gpg --list-keys "Chad MILLER <chad.miller@canonical.com>"     # yields exactly what I expect.
<dobey> CardinalFang: debsign apparently apparently doesn't get a proper match for some reason, when using "First Last <email>" but 'email' works
<statik> CardinalFang: I set DEBSIGN_KEYID= in ~/.devscripts
<CardinalFang> dobey,  gpg: skipped "chad.miller@canonical.com": secret key not available
<CardinalFang> I've tried DEBSIGN_KEYID and DEBSIGN_MAINT, too
<statik> or pass the short hex keyid to -k
<dobey> weird
<rtgz> yeah... it goes to the proxy
<dobey> someone should fix debsign
<rtgz> POST https://ubuntuone.com/oauth/request/ HTTP/1.0
<dobey> someone not me
<dobey> rtgz: getting an oauth token definitely doesn't work with a proxy
<Chipaca> meeting begins
<Chipaca> oops
<Chipaca> wrong ... thingie
<aquarius> wtf?
<dobey> heh
<aquarius> oh, good, OK :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: there is no meeting
<aquarius> I thought, god, I've been here 24 hours :)
<CardinalFang> Well, he got our attention.
<statik> CardinalFang, I have DEBSIGN_KEYID=608C0112 and it works ok
<rtgz> dobey, yes, but it is... just several lines of code away... of course, if it is not buried down somewhere completely
<CardinalFang> statik, Got it.  Thanks.  I was setting that as environment variable, which doesn't work.
<rtgz> 2008!!!???
<Chipaca> 2008?
<Chipaca> the year of the awesome!
<dobey> rtgz: but it is what?
<rtgz> Chipaca, dobey, urllib bug is 1 year, 3 months old..
<statik> and the bug report in ubuntu is from march 2007
<dobey> what urllib bug?
<dobey> rtgz: your statements are so incoherent right now :)
<dobey> i have no idea what you're talking about
<rtgz> RST
<rtgz> ok, will try to not to output  debug messages to the channel
<dobey> rtgz: i am confused. i have no idea what bug you're talking about :)
<rtgz> dobey, i have read the lp bug report about python urllib not supporting HTTPS proxies and thought that it is silly to have a year w/o working urllib-based apps. Then I opened the original bug report and it goes back to 2006 :)
<dobey> oh
<rtgz> statik, ok i will update my urllib2, hope that it won't break too much :)
<rtgz> statik, erm... it is already there for urllib2.py and httplib.py... but not for urllib (hm, no idea what's the difference, not python guy :) )
<dobey> rtgz: what are you trying to do anyway?
<rtgz> dobey, find out why ubuntuone client does not connect via HTTPS proxy
<dobey> rtgz: the things in syncdaemon or storageprotocol with "Proxy" in them, probably aren't the kind of proxy you might think they are :)
<dobey> rtgz: doing http[s] proxy with urllib2/httplib requires some extra work that we aren't doing yet, and haven't yet had time to do, as i understand it
<dobey> rtgz: do do ssl verification, we also had to do some special magic with httplib
<rtgz> dobey, storageprotocol/proxy_tunnel.py ...
<dobey> rtgz: yes
<dobey> rtgz: not exactly what you might think it is :)
<dobey> rtgz: i think to support https proxies in syncdaemon, it needs to do some stuff with twisted, similar to how the bw throttling works
<rtgz> ok. proxy support is really broken
<dobey> yes :)
<dobey> alright, i'm outta here for now
<dobey> later
#ubuntuone 2009-12-19
<jonafan_> hello
<jonafan_> so ubuntu one allows applications to support synchronization with the magic of couchdb
<burzki> according to linux outlaws?
<jonafan_> i am curious, how is that superior to just keeping your apps data in ordinary files in your ubuntu one folder
<burzki> i'm no expert.  i think it hasn't been tested much, still in development
<burzki> that might be a hassle for normal users
<jonafan_> hmm
<jonafan_> i still don't get it
<burzki> have you tried it.  does it work fine?
<jonafan_> well yeah, i tried putting a file on it and also tried enabling the tomboy support
<jonafan_> but i don't really use tomboy and only have one linux machine that i use heavily
<jonafan_> it seems to work though
<jonafan_> i've used drop box for a while
<burzki> were you asking about files or apps data?  same thing?  maybe i misunderstood
<burzki> thought you meant apps data as configs and prefs, etc.
<jonafan_> whatever the couchdb thing is
<jonafan_> i don't understand how it's different from just keeping config files on ubuntu one directory
<burzki> couchdb is a database, platform neutral. configures differently than mysql, ie. -- i know i wouldn't want to go around my system for all the app configs to get them into the One folder
<burzki> try this for more .. http://twit.tv/floss99
<jonafan_> i actually i listened to that at work today
<jonafan_> i've heard a lot of pitches, but i just don't what's impressive about it
<jonafan_> i'm not trying to be negative, i just don't understand
<jonafan_> well placed symbolic links provide this kind of functionality in a way that is transparent to the applications
<burzki> dont understand One, or how it works .. ?
<burzki> got it
<jonafan_> well i'm wicked tired
<jonafan_> i'm sure some app will come out some day that will show how obviously awesome couchdb integration is
<jonafan_> goodnizzle
<b1ackcr0w> im teaching myself about symlinking this morning
<b1ackcr0w>  if i symlinked a conf file in my home directory
<b1ackcr0w>  to one that didn't exist in an ubuntu one folder
<b1ackcr0w>  would that file get backed up?
<b1ackcr0w> honk
<jelmer_> Hello
<verterok> jelmer_: hi
<jelmer_> hey Guillermo
<jelmer_> Do you know if there are any plans for a desktopcouch backend for gconf?
<verterok> jelmer_: I think there is
 * verterok digg in the mail
<verterok> jelmer_: I can't find the reference
<verterok> jelmer_: but I think some user asked about that
<jelmer_> ah, cool
<jelmer_> that'd be a killer feature, at least for me
<verterok> jelmer_: I think isn't in the plan for lucid, but if someone in the community works on it that would be great ;)
 * verterok -> out
<verterok> later!
<jelmer_> verterok: ttyl!
<TimH1> Honk.
<riverbird> is there a way i can get tomboy off an 8.04 machine up into One, so that i can get it back down to my new machine?
<riverbird> and possibly vice-versa?
<riverbird> i'll take that as a not possible or not known .. thx
<Izinucs> I've got one machine running Intrepid.. how do I get Tomboy on that machine to sync with ubuntu one?
<Izinucs> My version of Tomboy doesn't have a "Tomboy Web" sync option.
#ubuntuone 2009-12-20
<Izinucs> I've got one machine running Intrepid.. how do I get Tomboy on that machine to sync with ubuntu one?
<Izinucs> My version of Tomboy doesn't have a "Tomboy Web" sync option.
<Izinucs> I'm having issues adding a 130k tar file to my files folder on ubutnu one.. what's up?
<Izinucs> It finally timed out on the second attempt.
<JanC> Izinucs: I think the Tomboy <-> U1 stuff was only added in Ubuntu 9.10
<ralsina> Hello, I am trying to get desktopcouch working on Arch Linux and I get this problem: "ImportError: No module named gnomekeyring". I have keyring installed. Do I need some sort of python binding for it? I am not familiar with it (I don't use it)
<ralsina> Oh, nevermind, it just requires I install half of gnome to work. Not nice.
#ubuntuone 2010-12-20
<Woodenshoe> Thisfred how are you
<mandel> morning everyone!
<duanedesign> hello mandel
<mandel> duanedesign: you do not cease to amaze me, what do you get up? or got to bed ?
<mandel> duanedesign: I own you some help in the translation of you app, sorry for that, I have been kind of overloaded, will do during the hollidays, aka tom 'til next year :)
<mandel> can anyone tell be where is the code of u1-trial?
<duanedesign> mandel: :) no worries
<duanedesign> some positive feedback about Ubuntu One. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646784
<nessita> duanedesign: thanks!
<ralsina> mandel ping
<Chipaca> ralsina: probably having lunch now
<Chipaca> ralsina: he was alive a few hours ago
<ralsina> chipaca: ok, he' ll see it when he comes back then
<mandel> ralsina: pong
<mandel> ralsina: sorry, I was walking the pet
<ralsina> no problem mandel
<mandel> ralsina: tell me
<ralsina> I was wondering, if you have a couple of hours sometime today, I have Windows seven waiting :-)
<mandel> ralsina: yes, lets do it after the standup, specially because I need a couple of reviews on windows for the ubuntuone-dev-tools
<ralsina> cool
<mandel> ralsina: mainly I'm making sure that u1trial works on windows since it is the code used to run tests in desktopcouch, sso, and I think sd too
<mandel> ralsina: when do you have holidays and all that?
<ralsina> I'm not here tomorrow morning, but will only take between xmas and jan 3.
<ralsina> So, basically, I am here all the time except tomorrow morning and when the company is closed
<mandel> ralsina: ok, I was saying such because I've got tom on holidays, yet I'll be working on the train (3 hours) and will probably be around during the mornings since I want to teach my brother some python + pygame
<ralsina> oh, cool
<ralsina> mandel: I will try not to bither you much
<ralsina> s/bit/bot/g
<mandel> ralsina: my plan is to move foward on desktopcouch on windows and mac os x during my holidays :)
<ralsina> mandel: that's not holidays :-)
<mandel> ralsina: he, yes they are, because I do it when I want, not when someone else wants
<mandel> ralsina: so, I was thinking we could move foward on the windows new UI
<ralsina> mandel: so, if I told you to do it whenever you feel like it, I ruin your vacations? ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: yes, that's what I want to work on
<mandel> ralsina: could be hehe
<ralsina> mandel: I will try to do some basic stuff this evening
<ralsina> mandel: mostly designer work, just to see the UI
<mandel> ralsina: cool, we can work on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/ubuntuone-windows-installer/sync_daemon  which is a nearly clean branch where all the code to use the sd will go
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina: that way we can keep the other branch stable 'til we see pyqt + sd working as we want it
<ralsina> mandel: I intend to take some private time to make it work on Linux too, but that's in the semi-far future
<mandel> ralsina: I guess that we could look at that branch to setup your env and review one of my first proposals
<ralsina> you know, when I have some private time again ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: haha well, I consider private time just that one you spend in your room hehehe
<mandel> the rest, is public ;)
<ralsina> mandel: got any news on the desktopcouch thing with chad?
<ralsina> nessita mandel: standup in 3 minutes
<mandel> ralsina: I have not talked with him, I know that dobey porposed a branch, which chad and I reviews and approved
<CardinalFang> ralsina, hi.  It's built in our nightlies PPA.  I have the packages installed here, and I'm testing.
<CardinalFang> <- chad, btw.
<ralsina> CardinalFang: oh, great
 * ralsina is confused :-)
<mandel> CardinalFang: sweet, what the issues with the test
<ralsina> CardinalFang: but great anyway
<mandel> CardinalFang: I did not look into it much, was skiing :)
<CardinalFang> mandel, which test?  A merge?  d-bey's merge failed twice, but I don't know why.
<CardinalFang> Everything (AFAIK) eventually landed.
<mandel> CardinalFang: that one, the merge from dobey that failed
<ralsina> mandel nessita, standup now
<ralsina> me
<nessita> mre
<nessita> me*
<mandel> CardinalFang: I was wondering the reason, but since you do not know I'll look deeper
<mandel> me
<CardinalFang> I'm in.  me.
<nessita> ralsina: dobey as well?
<ralsina> dobey is away
<ralsina> I pinged him in private
<CardinalFang> mandel, I don't know.  I didn't see code test fail, so I assumed it was lint or transient.
<nessita> ah, sorry
<ralsina> DONE: chased people around, redoing my maverick setup because of freakish bug
<mandel> CardinalFang: ok, I'm working on desktopcouch so I'll take a ook
<ralsina> TODO: start on Windows development with mandel today
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> nessita?
<nessita> DONE: worked on Saturday, it was a very productive day. Submitted 3 branches, all awaiting for reviews (https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+activereviews). Work focused on device display and removal (all done), basic interface improvement (trying to avoid resizings, added the "official" messahges list to the first screen).
<nessita> Also, got fix for double token in maverick-proposed, so we only need to do the verifications to have moved to maverikc-updates.
<nessita> TODO: Application tab content on the Control Panel.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes, but time is evil!
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
 * ralsina heads for nessita's branches ASAP
<mandel> one sec
<mandel> DONE: Holidays. Worked on u1trial so that it works on windows. to be precise bug 692494 bug 692507 and bug 692516
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692494 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Add a batch to run dev tools unit tests on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692494
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692507 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "u1trial should import the correct reactor according to the platform in which the tests are being ran (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692507
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692516 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Allow u1trial to ignore modules (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692516
<mandel> TODO: Allow to disable the use of dbus in 1trial for windows and mac os x
<mandel> BLOCKED: No
<mandel> CardinalFang: your turn!
<CardinalFang> DONE-webmobile: filename bug fixed in music.  more testing of photo collection.
<CardinalFang> DONE-desktop: tested service of desktopcouch.
<CardinalFang> TODO-desktop: test API as much as I can.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Too few hours in the day.
<nessita> CardinalFang: amen
<mandel> CardinalFang: indeed, I require 30 hours at least!
<ralsina> I have asked to get more hours but they tell me 24-hour days are company policy
<mandel> lets move to pluto!
<mandel> that will sort it
<ralsina> I will try to do reviews for everyone today, as far as I can, so bug me
<CardinalFang> With enough space elevators, we mght be able to slow our rotation.   /me emails NASA again.
<dobey> hi
<ralsina> hi dobey, your turn :-)
<nessita> ralsina: consider yourself bugged
<ralsina> Yes, I am cloning yours as I type :-)
<mandel> ralsina: join #u1-reviews in the canonicals irc
 * nessita dances
<dobey> λ DONE: 657850, reviewed 691647, desktopcouch pairing
<dobey> λ TODO: 683351, backports
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ralsina> mandel: done
<dobey> CardinalFang, mandel: my branch failed to land twice due to tests. first time is apparently due to testtools being broken on python 2.7, second time appears to be an intermittent failure
<dobey> probably an isolation issue
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<nessita> dobey: could you please add the word "bug" next to the bug numbers to have ubot4 showing the links?
<nessita> is much easier to know what you're talking about :-)
<ralsina> mandel: can we do the windows stuff in ... two hours or that's too late for you?
<mandel> ralsina: is never too late, that way I can have lunch
<mandel> :)
<mandel> dobey: are u on holidays?
<ralsina> mandel: cool, see you in now+2 :-)
<CardinalFang> facundobatista, what do you think of Bug #692241?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692241 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "Ubuntu One should normalize names (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692241
<dobey> nessita: i intentially don't do that because i don't have any control on how long the bot will take to actualy say something, so it often ends up messing up continuity
<dobey> mandel: no, i was on friday, but i am working this week until friday, then off until january
<ralsina> Everyone in desktop+ when is your last day before holidays?
<mandel> ralsina: 2day :)
 * mandel dances
<CardinalFang> Thursday, 23rd.
<nessita> dobey: but we agreed we'll do that on stand ups, and also, even if the link appears a bit late, is very very useful
<ralsina> mandel: I thought it was tomorrow?
<dobey> ralsina: thursday
<mandel> ralsina: AFAIK is not, let me double check
<nessita> ralsina: Thursday inclusive, not coming tomorrow
<ralsina> ok, I won't be around tomorrow morning, but should be here until friday, inclusinve
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<dobey> nessita: i find it noisy, especially if i'm actually trying to read what people are posting in the standups
<ralsina> so, before leaving talk to me about where you are leaving stuff :-)
<ralsina> so I know what I should complain about in january.
<ralsina> Any other comments?
<nessita> dobey: having your report stating just bug numbers and nothing else says pretty little about what you have done, one have to go and actually browse the bugs in LP
<nessita> ralsina: what I'm asking to dobey
<facundobatista> CardinalFang, not opinion, really, but after I finish on #684937, doing that would be a lot easier
<ralsina> dobey: do as nessita says, I agree with her. Pretty please :-)
<dobey> does #685342 work
<mandel> ralsina: will tell you about the holidays as soon as canonial admin decides to let me know… lotus notes are shit!
<dobey> or do you actually have to type "bug"
<dobey> bah
<nessita> dobey: I think not with ubot4
 * ralsina has no idea what the numbers are, and needs the descriptions. And ralsina having an idea what you are doing is one of the goals of standup
<nessita> bug 685342 works
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 685342 in python-launchpadlib (Ubuntu) "Sync python-launchpadlib 1.8.0-1 (main) from Debian experimental (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 387)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685342
<dobey> someone should fix ubot4 then
<ralsina> mandel: ok, don't worry about it
<nessita> ralsina: nothing else on my end
<ralsina> eom it is then. EOM!
<mandel> nessita: did you move to u1trial in sso?
<nessita> mandel: not yet, waiting for your branches
<nessita> mandel: want me to dfo that before? I have the branch almost done
<nessita> mandel: I can propose it in 15 minutes~
<mandel> nessita: yes, please do, I'm moving the windows stuff to ubuntuone-dev-tools
<nessita> mandel: sure!
<mandel> nessita: so that we can run the tests with u1trial in all platforms
<nessita> mandel: +10
<nessita> mandel: I just have to merge trunk in and run the tests, and I'm good to propose
<mandel> nessita: great :)
<mandel> nessita: I'll work on u1trial and as soon as it has everything we need, I'll adapt the sso batch etc to work correctly on windows
<nessita> ok
<mandel> nessita: is nicer than working on 3 diff places
<nessita> :-D
<mandel> ralsina: you were right I'm working tom
<dobey> hmm
 * mandel is not dancing anymore
<mandel> nessita: have you heard about Pygenie, would that me nice in addition to pylint?
<dobey> is pygenie another lint thing?
<nessita> mandel: never heard of it, I'll google it ina but\
<mandel> dobey: in measures cyclomatic complexity, so I guess it is kind of it
<nessita> in a bit*
<ralsina> guys, is the last day at the office the right day to think about adding something that tells you your code sucks? ;-)
<mandel> nessita: butt was cooler ;)
<nessita> :-D
<dobey> ralsina: we don't need something else for that. we already have me :)
<mandel> ralsina: yes, is a great way to start the year with new goals :)
<ralsina> whoa, a butt that has google. Modern gadgets amaze me :-D
<mandel> dobey: I'm just trying to automate you hehe
<mandel> to a limit ofcourse ;)
<mandel> dobey: that way you have more time for your cars and that mini you have
 * ralsina approves new-sso-iface branch
<dobey> i don't have a mini any more
<mandel> dobey: uh, what happened?
 * CardinalFang hugs Launchpad.
<ralsina> mandel: how'm I supposed to review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/add_tests_batch/+merge/44207
<ralsina> mandel: except by reading a .bat file and trusting you, of course ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: ok, there is a test process since I do not know how to unit tests batch processes
<ralsina> mandel: worse, I don't have the windows env. setup yet, remember? You are the only one that has one :-)
<mandel> ralsina: you have to run the script with python not installed and see if it fails
<mandel> ralsina: then install 2.6 or 2.7 and see that it runs the tests (although they will fail since we do not have the correct code just yet)
<ralsina> ok, will do
<ralsina> 2.7 should work?
<dobey> mandel: traded it and my s-10 both, for a full size 1/2 truck.
<dobey> err, 1/2 ton truck
<mandel> ralsina: then easy_install pep8 and see it the script checks the style
<mandel> dobey: you have a 1/2 truck?? got picts? I wanna see it :)
<mandel> ralsina: I wish there was a way to unit test batch scripts, but there are no
<mandel> but i was not expecting to have unit tests since I'm talking about a lang where you need to use GOTO :(
<dobey> mandel: 1/2 ton
<ralsina> mandel: I was more talking about "how am I supposed to run this thing" tests ;-)
<mandel> dobey: hehe I meant that, not 1/2 truck, which would also be cool to see hehe
<mandel> ralsina: I know, I was not apologing, just complaining about batch :D
<dobey> ralsina: wine run-tests-windows.bat
<ralsina> dobey: go work on the bug about windows client not working on wine, please ;-)
<dobey> this isn't the windows client :)
<nessita> mandel, dobey: could you please review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/use-devtools/+merge/44237
<mandel> ralsina, dobey: I was proud about my comment in that wine bug thing :)
<mandel> first time I use a movie quote for a bug report
<mandel> nessita: I'm looking
 * ralsina will fix bug #375145 some day
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 375145 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One should have a KDE client (affects: 85) (dups: 2) (heat: 457)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375145
<jblount> mandel: Maybe you should start responding to bug reports exclusively with movie quotes. Concept art in bug reporting?
<mandel> jblount: I'd love to do that, but I do not know if people will like it
<ralsina> "My name is Manuel De La Peña, you claimed my bug, prepare to die!" :-)
<mandel> hee, I'm Inigo Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die!
<ralsina> mandel: finally someone who likes the princess bride :-)
<mandel> ralsina: well, liming is too far, lets say I'm watch it
<facundobatista> question: for code that is written now into the client, that will be released with Natty (11.04), we don't need to support Jaunty (9.04) anymore, right?
 * ralsina is waiting until his kid is 6 so he can make him watch it
<ralsina> mandel: I am hating windows development already. That took me 17 whole minutes
<ralsina> And I am not getting them back. EVER
<mandel> ralsina: hahaha
<mandel> ralsina: welcome to my world, I have to ell you I used to be a happy spaniard
<mandel> now, I just kill caesars...
<dobey> facundobatista: we haven't supported jaunty for some time now
<nessita> I needs another review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/new-sso-iface/+merge/44137
<facundobatista> dobey, thanks
<nessita> I need*
<dobey> facundobatista: but no, new code doesn't have to work on old versions of ubuntu; though it would be nice for it to.
<facundobatista> dobey, yes, I'll take a couple of minutes more and support it
<dobey> facundobatista: but right now, we're only building nightlies on lucid, maverick, and narwhal
<mandel> nessita: on it too
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<dobey> facundobatista: so as long as it continues to build on those, i'm happy :)
<ralsina> dobey, mandel: what's the status on preferred python versions. 2.6 or 2.7? It's about dobey's comment in mandel's branch
<nessita> dobey: would you please check if bug 692566  is PICNIC or we have a real problem in natty?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692566 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ImportError: No module named tools (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692566
<facundobatista> dobey, :)
<dobey> ralsina: narwhal defaults to 2.7
<ralsina> dobey: but this is in windows?
<dobey> ralsina: i think we should not prefer different versions on different OSes if possible
<dobey> ralsina: working with both is fine, but i think we should check for newer things before older ones.
<dobey> it is generally how things are done
<mandel> dobey: ok, I've got no problem to change that… and will ix the typos to, sorry I dont usually pay atention to those to much
<mandel> dobey: not big deal, thx for the review
<ralsina> dobey: yes, I was asking more like "does this work the same on 2.7 as in 2.6? " That's the reason I imagined for trying 2.6 first
<mandel> ralsina, dobey: I tried 2.6 because I think is more common on windows, just that
<dobey> nessita: that bug is in trunk also it seems
<ralsina> mandel: yes it is. Bazaar installs 2.6, for example. But I agree with Dobey about that.
<mandel> ralsina: me too
<nessita> dobey: it is? the report says Package: ubuntuone-client 1.5.1-0ubuntu2
<mandel> ralsina: I know 2.6 has more eggs from windows that 2.7, that might be the reason, but I do not know 100%
<dobey> nessita: yes, but that doesn't mean it has already been fixed
<ralsina> nessita, what am I missing if I get "ImportError: No module named platform.linux
<ralsina> "
<nessita> ralsina: on windows or linux?
<ralsina> linux
<dobey> ralsina: something important
<nessita> ralsina: when doing what exactly?
<ralsina> testing the remove-devices branch
<ralsina> DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-backend
<nessita> ralsina: you need natty syncdaemon: that is having the nightlies installed
<ralsina> ok, will do
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> However, I *was* on natty for that one ;-)
<ralsina> but anyway, I should have nightlies anyway
<nessita> ralsina: you were? what revno of u1client?
<nessita> ralsina: when I said revno I meant package version
<ralsina> 1.5.0-0ubuntu2
<nessita> dobey: I need to package control panel so it depends on proper u1client. Do you know what package version is the one with the new directory hierarchy (ie platform independent)?
<nessita> ralsina: that looks like an old client, that was the first release on natty, there should be newers
<nessita> ralsina: is what I'm asking dobey right now
<dobey> nessita: 1.5.1 definitely does
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: right, I'm upgrading to nightlies as we speak
<nessita> ralsina: that's good, though what I meant is that a regular natty user should have at least 1.5.1
<ralsina> nessita: let me check then
<ralsina> Yes there is a 1.5.1
<ralsina> I wonder why I didn't get it earlier, I thought I did an upgrade
<nessita> can you install it and try with it without noightlies?
<nessita> it should work (tm)
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<dobey> nessita: are you fixing the ubuntuone-launch bug, or?
<mandel> dobey: ping
<dobey> mandel: yes?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, it works, and then I get an error about soup we had before (missing dep somewhere?)
<mandel> dobey: I fixed the batch code, let me know if there is any other grammar issues or something similar
<ralsina> nessita: so, I will fix that and test your branch in a minute
<mandel> dobey: also, regarding the correct reactor branch, I wanted to use the correct one in that branch, then move the dbus stuff out, I want to go step by step, otherwhise, the change would be big and I do not like those kind of merges
<mandel> if possible ofcourse
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<dobey> mandel: what do you mean by "move the dbus stuff out" ?
<nessita> ralsina: in the mean time I'm writing down all the dependencies to check those are required at packaging level
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<mandel> dobey: I mean, ensure that u1trial does not start the dbus session and sets the dbus testcase etc.. on platforms that do not support it
<dobey> mandel: i think we should handle doing that first, rather than just breaking the platforms that do
<mandel> dobey: will that brake the platforms that do?
<mandel> dobey: the glib reactor will be installed in linux2, in the other, select will be used
<mandel> ralsina, nessita: can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/allow_ignore_modules/+merge/44218
<ralsina> mandel: not too soon
<nessita> mandel: yes
<mandel> nessita: thx
<nessita> ralsina: only on review is needed for mandel, so I'll take care of it
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<dobey> mandel: yes. it's actually a bit more complicated than that
<mandel> dobey: can you explain it tome so that I chage is correctly
<mandel> chage => change
<nessita> mandel: this ignored = [n.strip() for n in ignored.split(',')] should be ignored = map(str.strip, ignored.split(','))
<nessita> mandel: is more pythonic and readable
<dobey> mandel: well, cygwin should probably be using glib reactor
<dobey> and it does work on darwin (there's a difference between darwin and OSX)
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> of course i guess open source darwin is dead now
<dobey> also, all the *BSDs
<ralsina> nessita: is it important that it works with 1.5.1? Because it doesn't
<mandel> dobey: it does work on darwin, if you install it, but darwin does not have glib by default
<nessita> ralsina: how come it doesn't?
 * nessita checks
<ralsina> let me pastebin
<dobey> mandel: nor does windows have python.
<dobey> :)
<mandel> dobey: he, I sometime hate when you answer back that fast ;)
<mandel> dobey: but, ok, python is not there… but that would mean to do something that is far to smart
<mandel> dobey: also, I have no clue of how to find if we are running on cygwin
<ralsina> nessita: https://pastebin.canonical.com/41245/
 * mandel tests with cygwin
<dobey> mandel: sys.platform on cygwin is different
<dobey> although i don't know what it is
<nessita> ralsina: not sure what you're showing to me
<dobey> mandel: but my point is that we should handle the standard action as "use glib reactor" and handle windows/osx specially
<ralsina> nessita: that's what I get on the terminal where I run the backend. And I get everything as error in the UI, "Value could not be retrieved"
<dobey> mandel: defaulting to the standard POSIX world reality lets us support more platforms by default, and we can handle the weird ones with special case checks
<nessita> ralsina: hum, that's the web api failing
<mandel> dobey: ok, makes sense, but in this case we are just talking abut inverting the if, right?
<nessita> ralsina: let me ping beuno
<ralsina> nessita: so it's not me for once. Cool.
 * dobey hands ralsina pastebin.ubuntu.com for publically viewable pastes
 * beuno looks up
<beuno> nessita, wattap?
<nessita> beuno: hey there! calling the rest api for account info we're getting a status code of 400, 'Expired timestamp: given 1292771091 and now 1292857541 has a greater difference than threshold 900'
<nessita> ralsina: can you run with DEBUG? so we can see the urls we're hitting
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
<dobey> mandel: "if not sys.platform in ['win32', 'osx']: install_glib2_reactor()"  or whatever the actual values are, makes more sense to me, yes
<ralsina> nessita: that was with DEBUG=True
<beuno> nessita, that is very strange, I don't think we've changed anything there
<dobey> mandel: i'd be more accepting of the "get this in, and fix the requirements for service runners in another branch" if it were that way, since it wouldn't break the already-working platforms :)
<ralsina> nessita: anything else I'm missing?
<nessita> ralsina: PYTHONPATH? :-/
<dobey> nessita: is your clock wrong?
<ralsina> DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-backend
<nessita> dobey: mine? or ralsina's?
<ralsina> dobey: it's mine and it says 12:10 ART :-)
<dobey> ralsina's
<dobey> i guess
<nessita> beuno: ok, we'll keep debugging in our end. Thanks!
<mandel> dobey: ok, that is much more cleat :)
<mandel> dobey: will do that then
<nessita> mandel: got my comment above? also, "not test in ignored" is best read as "test not in ignored"
<dobey> ralsina: "date -u +%s"
<nessita> mandel: other than that, +1
<mandel> nessita: ok, will do what you mentioned
<dobey> ralsina: try again, and run that immediately after, and see what the difference is
<ralsina> dobey: here's one -- https://pastebin.canonical.com/41246/
<nessita> ralsina: and I see your problem: AUTH_FAILED
<nessita> ralsina: you're using a local token that was removed on the server side
<ralsina> nessita: it worked with 1.5.0 20 minutes ago :-(
<ralsina> nessita: and it never asks me for  a new auth either
<nessita> ralsina: please do u1sdtool -s
<dobey> nessita: no
<nessita> ralsina: it won't ask for new auth since you have a token in your computer
<dobey> nessita: why would the devices url give a 200, and then the account url give a 400, then
<dobey> if the token was just invalid, both should give 401
<nessita> dobey: devices haven't been requested yet
<ralsina> nessita: If it has auth erros it should forget its token, right?
<dobey> nessita: https://pastebin.canonical.com/41246/ says otherwise
 * ralsina feels like a bug magnet
<nessita> ralsina: nopes, the user has to remove it by hand in seahorse
<dobey> WebClient: got http response 200 for uri 'https://one.ubuntu.com/api/1.0/devices/'
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will remove and retry
<dobey> and then WebClient: got http response 400 for uri 'https://one.ubuntu.com/api/account/'
<nessita> dobey: right... somehow in between ralsina's token was remove from the server
<dobey> ralsina: what does "date +%s" say for you?
<nessita> which needs further investigation\
<ralsina> dobey 1292771832
<dobey> ralsina: that's the problem
<ralsina> dobey: ?
<nessita> dobey: also, the devices list is empty
<dobey> ralsina: your clock is about 86000 seconds slow
<ralsina> hmmmm.... ok, will install ntpdate
<dobey> ralsina: almost exactly 24 hours off it seems
<ralsina> Right, wrong day
<nessita> dobey: how that can affect the calls to the rest api?
<ralsina> In any case, is this really a good way to fail if the user has the clock wrong?
<dobey> nessita: because oauth requests have a timestamp value
<dobey> ralsina: i didn't write the oauth spec :(
<nessita> ralsina: before moving on with more testing, can you please check how many tokens do you have in https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/ ?
<nessita> mandel: let me know when those changes are in so I approve
<dobey> ralsina: it's obviusly not a good failure, but not sure what we can do about it as long as we continue to use oauth
<ralsina> natty: something like 13
<mandel> nessita: will do, I'm loking at your branches atm
<ralsina> dobey: check that the date is semi-correct before connecting?
<ralsina> dobey: like by using some sort of timestamp echo
<nessita> ralsina: ok, so we should first resolve the date issue and then retry the auth. Do not remove the token yet from seahorse
<ralsina> nessita: too late for that one
<dobey> ralsina: i'm not sure failing in the same way at a different point of entry is really goign to help. although i do agree it sucks and we should figure out some way to handle it better
<nessita> ralsina: no problem you can re authorize then
<ralsina> But if it makes you happy, it fails anyway if the date is wrong
<nessita> ralsina: if the date is correct?
<ralsina> dobey: won't fail in the same way. If we check the date first, then we can tell the user "Hey, your clock is very wrong and u1 doesn't work"
<ralsina> nessita: trying that one now
<dobey> ralsina: we could do that anyway
<ralsina> works now! Yipee
<nessita> ralsina: I understand your point, though this is the first case in more than one year that I hear about this issue. And I read all the bug reports.
<dobey> ralsina: we don't need to waste more bandwidth to get the same result. as you can see in the error message you pasted, it tells you that your clock is wrong :)
<dobey> just not in a particularly friendly way
<ralsina> nessita: the error limit seems to be 15 minutes, that's not too much. But I agree if it was never reported....
<nessita> ralsina: so it doesn't look like a real problem in the sense that not many users are affected
<ralsina> dobey: it says that IN THE TERMINAL. The part the user never sees.
<nessita> ralsina: it will be on the logs, logged as ERROR
<nessita> ralsina: so if the user reports the bug, we'll be able to diagnose
<ralsina> nessita: which the user won't see either. And as a unix timestamp.
<dobey> ralsina: yes, but the message is there. we just need to handle it appropriately
<ralsina> dobey: ok, I agree in that
<ralsina> So, what can be done is check for that error, but I agree that it's not urgent
<nessita> ralsina: wanna file a bug report for that under https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+filebug ?
<dobey> ralsina: writing another daemon that periodically checks the timestamp against our server is a waste of time. we could just require ntpd to be installed instead :)
<nessita> ralsina: set it as Low, please
<ralsina> nessita: will do
<ralsina> dobey: installed is not enough. Running is the word here. And ntpd doesn't fix errrors of over 18 hours or so
<ralsina> dobey: IIRC
<dobey> ralsina: well if ntpd is running and your time slips that far, you've got other problems
<dobey> ralsina: but i don't see how having a dialog pop up every 18 hours that says "click here to fix your clock" is better. it should be automatic, and reimplementing a basic ntp-like thing that merely checks the time is valid and then does nothing about it, is a waste i think.
<dobey> ralsina: i'm happy to argue that we should have ntp installed and running by default on every ubuntu install, with it pointing to ntp.ubuntu.com or something
<ralsina> dobey: not every 18 hours, just before trying to connect. But in any case, yes, ntp running is good enough.
<dobey> but i don't think we should be spending our time setting up yet another server process that is going to get constantly hit by millions of ubuntu users, that is a very sub-optimal solution to the problem :)
<ralsina> dobey: it's one entry point in REST, maybe 3 lines of code, hit by users when they start ubuntuone, just like they hit 10 more. But I already agreed that ntp running is enough, so can we drop this?
<karni> ľwin 5
<dobey> ralsina: i was already typing that last comment before you said anything, and we hit "enter" at about the same time
<mandel> nessita: u1dev tools in sso approved, yet I do not know the diff between u1lint and pylint
 * karni fails to type on the phone on the train:P
<CardinalFang> Is there really a problem to solve?  I suspect almost everyone who has enough clue to be using file-sync will notice wrong clocks and fix it to be close enough that NTPD wll take over.
<dobey> mandel: what do you mean?
 * ralsina points at himself as proof CardinalFang is wrong. Maybe ;-)
<mandel> dobey: you comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/use-devtools/+merge/44237
<mandel> dobey: I approved, yet I did not set it as approved just in case
<dobey> CardinalFang: no; the problem is solved, because that is exactly why someone made NTP in the first place :)
<ralsina> dobey: natty doesn't start ntpd by default
<CardinalFang> My only concern is whether Ubuntu systems have NTP running by default.
<mandel> dobey: if you tell me that with the tests running everything is ok, I'll approved, better save than sorry
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<ralsina> dobey: non-running software fixes squat
<nessita> mandel: right, current policies states that only branch submitter set it to approve
<dobey> ralsina: i don't think ntpd is installed by default. but just because that is the case doesn't mean it's not the correct solution. like i said, i am happy if you want me to berate someone into changing that :)
<mandel> nessita: really, when did that chages?
<mandel> changes == changed
<ralsina> dobey: installed: yes, running, no.
<nessita> mandel: using u1lint instead of pylint?
<dobey> ralsina: ntpdate != ntpd
<mandel> nessita: the policies thing
<dobey> ralsina: the ntp package (what provides ntpd) is not installed even
<ralsina> dobey: right. Let me change that to "natty installs ways to set your time right but doesn't run them"
<nessita> mandel: with the huge email from Chipaca
<nessita> mandel: let me show you
<mandel> nessita: uh uh, that one, yes I remember
<dobey> ralsina: that's not entirely true
<nessita> mandel: in the last paragraph, in the summary, it says
<dobey> ralsina: it is configured to run when a network interface is brought up
<mandel> nessita: is there any other review you need to get done
<ralsina> dobey: well, it didn't here...
<nessita> mandel: "Rules for tarmac continue as they are, but managers will be able to bypass it (and merge approval should be twiddled by merge proposer only)."
<nessita> mandel: YES!
<nessita> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/remove-devices/+merge/44139
<dobey> ralsina: you should run "ubuntu-bug ntp" then and complain :)
<ralsina> dobey: hahaha will do eventually :-)
 * ralsina is more concerned about not having ANOTHER vm that can't use u1
<dobey> mandel: i don't understand what you mean with "I do not know the diff between u1lint and pylint"
<nessita> mandel: did you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/new-sso-iface/+merge/44137 already?
<dobey> dear firefox
<dobey> STOP CRASHING DAMNIT
<mandel> nessita: yes, jus forgot to give the +1, now is done
<nessita> mandel: thanks so much!
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-692566/+merge/44243 :)
<nessita> dobey: on it
<nessita> mandel: your sso branch is conditionally approved, so once tweaks are in place and pushed you can just set it to Approved and you're done
<nessita> dobey: to confirm: have you grepped that every import like that is now fixed?
<dobey> nessita: i grpped everything in bin/
<dobey> but not all of u1-client
<nessita> dobey: can you, please?
<nessita> otherwise we may get more errores like this one
<nessita> errors* :-D
<dobey> i guess it was the last one using .tools anyway
<nessita> dobey: dbus-doc is outdated, both for contrib/dbus-docs:49 and contrib/dbus-docs:39
<dobey> nessita: seems ok
<nessita> contrib/dbus-docs:49:from ubuntuone.syncdaemon.tools import DBusClient
<nessita> contrib/dbus-docs:39:from ubuntuone.syncdaemon.dbus_interface import (
<nessita> other than that, +1
<ralsina> nessita: I'm leaving for 15' I will get to review that branch yet.
<dobey> nessita: ah, ok; pushing fix to dbus-docs now
<nessita> ralsina: ok
<mandel> dobey: I was saying, that I do not know why we use $MODULE rather than enumerating the dirs to look at
<mandel> dobey: cna you let me if I still need to fix https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/add_tests_batch/+merge/44207
<dobey> mandel: u1lint doesn't take arguments like that. it just checks everything under .
<dobey> mandel: so the $MODULE is just an ignored arg for u1lint. but i imagine nessita was adding the $MODULE thing in order to allow separation of unit/integration tests, similar to how it is done in ubuntuone-control-panel
<mandel> dobey: oh, ok
<dobey> mandel: yes i commented on it already that you do.
<mandel> dobey: and ok again ;)
<mandel> dobey: I think I misunderstood you comment about the batch comments
<mandel> dobey: fixing now
<nessita> dobey: yes, though I already removed the $MODULE when calling u1lint
<dobey> nessita: ok; i was just trying to explain to mandel :)
<mandel> nessita: I was curious
<mandel> I mean, what was dobyes comment about
<mandel> dobey: I've already added the comments you suggested in the branch
<dobey> ok, one second and i'll look again
<dobey> my system load went > 3 for some reason just now :(
<mandel> dobey: regarding the correct reactor installation, I was thinking that having an except ImportError would do the trick, would that be nicer?
<dobey> how would that function exactly?
<dobey> mandel: re: .bat file, one more suggested change i just thought of. rename it to just be "run-tests.bat" instead of run-tests-windows.bat, for consistency and brevity sake
<mandel> dobey: sure, np
<mandel> dobey: regaing the import error, let me get you a pastebin
<dobey> ok
<mandel> dobey: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545993/
<dobey> mandel: i'm guessing that to "use the select reactor" nothing is actually being done to specify that (ie, it's the default in twsited)
<mandel> dobey: exactly
<dobey> mandel: which means the except ImportError: should just do a 'pass' there
<dobey> mandel: but i'm not entirely sure if that's a valid assertion to make that it will fail
<mandel> dobey: unless we want to use the iocp or something else
<mandel> dobey: I just tested it, it does fail, and it should fail because gobject should not be present
<dobey> mandel: how is gobject not going to be present when ubuntuone requires it?
<mandel> dobey: well, because it platforms that we do not use glib, we will not have it, ie windows will not have it
<mandel> dobey: or mac os x whenever that happens
<dobey> mandel: so we aren't using gtk+ at all on windows?
<mandel> dobey: no, we will not
<dobey> mandel: i'm just saying that we shouldn not expect that it will fail in all cases
<dobey> mandel: what if i am using something else that does use gobject and the import suddenly stops failing
 * ralsina apparently has managed to break Natty the same way he broke Maverick
<mandel> dobey: then you will have no issues, right? is not that, the reactors have the sam e interface
<dobey> mandel: i see why you would expect that code to be valid and work, but i don't think we can validly make that assumption
<mandel> dobey: uh, I have no real preference to use one way or another, it was jst an idea ;)
<dobey> mandel: well, won't i? the dbus stuff should think it might work then, but is likely to fail instaed
<dobey> so rather than having working tests, i might have a lot of weird errors
<mandel> dobey: indeed, but that should be sorted in a diff branch, here I just want to use the correct reactor to later move to where we ensure that dbus is ony ran when possible
<dobey> mandel: no i understand. i'm just saying we should write the code such that it can work in both cases
<ralsina> nessita: can you tell me the version of python-oauth you have installed?
<dobey> mandel: so i think just doing the check based on platform is sufficient, rather than trying to bother checking for an ImportError that may not happen
<mandel> dobey: ok
<nessita> ralsina: sure, 1.0a~svn1124-0ubuntu2
<dobey> ralsina: i don't think python-oauth has changed since i last updated it foreeeeeeever ago :)
<ralsina> right
<nessita> ralsina: statik may be the guy to ping about your issue
<ralsina> dobey: has a typo in the description, though
<mandel> dobey: now, I prefer to do a if sys.platform == 'win32' ann an else rather than anything else, is cleaner
<nessita> libarary
 * ralsina has snapshots from before the mess now ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: maybe your date thing breaks oauth?
<ralsina> nessita: oh, good thing to try!
<statik> hello
<dobey> mandel: i don't think so. i think it just slower code
<dobey> if foo: do nothing; elif bar: do nothing; else: actually do something
<nessita> statik: hi there! sorry to bother, but ralsina is having really weird issues with oauth. You may be able to help diagnose?
<dobey> doesn't make sense to me :)
<ralsina> nessita: let me see if it' s the date thing first
<dobey> ralsina: it is the date thing
<dobey> ralsina: btw, what's the typo? :)
<nessita> dobey: This libarary implements
<ralsina> dobey: libarary
<dobey> oh
<ralsina> dobey: I get different errors, but I am checking it
<mandel> dobey: the code will be the same
<dobey> eh, i don't have upload privs for it
<mandel> dobey: how can be if not foo, faster or if not foo in [] faster
<mandel> dobey: searching for a string in a collection that is not sorted would be as bad
<dobey> mandel: mandel because it only has to evaluate one statement
<CardinalFang> Ubuntu archives are slow today.  Must be the cold.
<dobey> mandel: and it's cleaner code. it doesn't result in a bunch of 'pass' statements inside if statements
<mandel> dobey: oh, you mean using the select reactor, hat it makes sense, I'm thikin in the case we use a diff reactor
<mandel> per sys.platform
<dobey> mandel: are we using a diff reactor for those platforms?
<mandel> dobey: I was considering the iocp for windows, but I'm not sure of the benefits right now, lets say I was arguing for the sake of it… mea culpa, sorry if I wasted your time
<dobey> mandel: i don't think we should write the code with the idea of "handling the possibility of doing something a way in which we may never actually do"; we should make it behave as we're currently needing, and if we decide to change the reactor on windows later, then we can handle that case
<dobey> mandel: i'd prefer the code to be as clear and concise as possible, until the breaking point of when we end up with "well windows is just f'd up, so now we have to do some crazy stuff here"
<dobey> :)
<mandel> agree, I just like to think in the future sometimes ;)
<dobey> me too, but i still can't afford to build a wormhole generator :(
<ralsina> Ok, finally debugged the date problem. If you are on a VBox, the time is being reset by the host OS all the time. So ntp/ntpdate are basically useless in the guest box. And since the host OS is windows and I never freaking use it...
<CardinalFang> Huh.
<ralsina> nessita: there, I approved remove-devices and I am going to have lunch now
<dobey> hrmm
<mandel> nessita: your control panel branch has been approves
<mandel> approved
 * dobey goes to get some lunch
<ralsina> mandel: I see you got dobey for use_correct_reactor, got any other reviews pending?
<mandel> ralsina: yes, I need one more
<nessita> mandel, ralsina: thanks!
<mandel> ralsina: the idea is simple, darwin and win32 do not have the glib reactor, the rest of the conversation was be being to philosofical :P
<nessita> I'm having lunch now too
<ralsina> mandel: I am going to ask for the "start being less philosofical"  whip? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: that is a tough thing to ask, but will try
<ralsina> mandel: just kidding ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: hehe be careful with what you say, I might start talking about kant
<ralsina> kant wasst eine kunt!
 * ralsina wonders if that' s any language, really
<ralsina> Oh, gtranslate says I said "wasst eine side can!"
<mandel> ralsina: talking about it, here you go, a priest saying that having an imaginary friend is stupid… http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Prglk8wSoMk&feature=player_embedded#!
<mandel> somethimes people should listen to what they say…
<ralsina> mandel: don' t get me started with that kind of thing on office hours, please ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: so you are weak.. good to knoe
 * mandel jots it down
 * ralsina is weak indeed.
<ralsina> mandel: what' s your review request?
<mandel> ralsina: let me get you the url
<mandel> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/use_correct_reactor/+merge/44211
<mandel> ralsina: the glib reactor is not avaiable on darwin or win32, which breack running the tests
<ralsina> mandel: ok, wil check
<mandel> ralsina: I need this to go in to later ensure that dbus is just ran when available
<mandel> ralsina: otherwhise tests for desktopcouch on win32 or darwin will not work
<mandel> is kinda compulsory to get desktopcouch building on windows
<ralsina> There are obvious ways in which "if platform not in ..."  will bite you in the ass in the future, of course
<ralsina> But the alternative is probably worse
<ralsina> So let me find that rubberstamtp...
<mandel> ralsina: that was the philosopical conversation hehe
<mandel> ralsina: I was more into if sys.platform != 'lnux2': blah
<ralsina> Well, it' s broken both ways unless there is a list of supported platforms somewhere
<mandel> ralsina: yes, that is to be defined somewhere
<ralsina> mandel: of course going in that direction means it can' t just work on a lucky platform
<mandel> ralsina: anyways, no philosofical conversations about it… at least not more today
<mandel> ralsina: I already had a long one about it...
<ralsina> jajaja
<ralsina> mandel: There you are
<mandel> ralsina: thx
<ralsina> So, any more reviews pending? I'm in a helpful mood.
<mandel> dobey: please na you check that branch to see if is ok whenever you can?
<mandel> ralsina: no, but we can look at you windows set up :)
<ralsina> mandel: cool, let's do that
<mandel> ralsina: ok, I'm guessing you have the vm or machine ready, right?
<ralsina> yes!
<ralsina> mandel: I have bazaar and python 2.7
<mandel> ralsina: cool, lets go first with the heavy stuff, you need vs2010 express edition
<mandel> ralsina: takes ages to download and to install, but we use it for the DLR and ACF
<mandel> ACF == WCF
<mandel> sorry for that
<ralsina> mandel: ok, googling for it
<ralsina> I had forgotten how hard windows software is to find :-D
<mandel> ralsina: do you want the link, express edition is easy
<ralsina> Right, express edition
<ralsina> downloading
<ralsina> Ok, which one?
<mandel> ralsina: visual C#
<ralsina> Ok
<mandel> ralsina: for now, we have no C++ although ti will happen at soem point
<ralsina> right
<ralsina> what else? Maybe I can do something else while this installs
<mandel> ralsina: we need, twisted, which required pyopenssl
<mandel> ralsina: do you know where to get those?
<ralsina> mandel: ok, will use pip or whatever
<ralsina> oh, no, I' m in windows, right, I need to find eggs?
<mandel> ralsina: ha, I wish it was that easy
<mandel> ralsina: fo pyopenssl you need a .exe/.msi
<ralsina> ok, will google
<mandel> ralsina: for twisted, there is a download for it in twisted home page
<mandel> ralsina: are you running win 7 64 ?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mandel> ralsina: 'cause there is a bug in ALL python msi...
<ralsina> mandel: at least I think so
<mandel> ralsina: ok, then before you do anything, we need to fix your registry key
<mandel> ralsina: can you open regedit?
<ralsina> mandel: got it
<ralsina> which key?
<mandel> ralsina: open the current machine keys
<mandel> go to software
<mandel> ralsina: do you have a key called WoW64
<mandel> ???
<ralsina> software?
<ralsina> oh, in local_machine
<mandel> ralsina: under HKY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/WoW64
<ralsina> Nope
<ralsina> I do have a current_user/Software/wow6432node
<ralsina> and the same in localmachine, too
<mandel> ralsina: sorry, I for got the 32node thing
<ralsina> ok, found it then
<mandel> ralsina: that is the one you want, mea culpa
<mandel> ralsina: well, under that one you have a software node too
<ralsina> yes, don' t worry, I got it. What do I out in it?
<ralsina> s/out/put/
<mandel> ralsina: ok, what you need to do is to copy what you have in HKEY_LOCAL_MAHINE/Software/Python/2.7
<mandel> ralsina: so you have HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/WoW6432Node/Software/Python
<mandel> ralsina: with all its subchildren
<ralsina> I don' t have a local_machine/Software/python/2.7
<mandel> ralsina: sorry, Python/PythonCore/2.7
<mandel> ralsina: you should have that if you installed python 2.7
<ralsina> I don' t have a local_machine/Software/python
<ralsina> :-(
<mandel> ein?
<mandel> ralsina: you do have python installed, right?
<ralsina> right, I just ran it
<mandel> ralsina: then I think you installed python for 32
<mandel> ralsina: can you find it inside Wow6432node?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mandel> ralsina: ha, so bzr installs the 32 even if you are 64
<mandel> menuda miercoles!
<ralsina> I also installed the python from python.org
<ralsina> bzr installed 2.6 not 2.7
<mandel> ralsina: but you used the 32, othwhise you will have it outside wow6432node
<ralsina> ok then
<ralsina> so, I don' t need to hack the registry anymore?
<mandel> so you must have HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/WoW6432node/Python
<mandel> with 2.6 and 2.7 under it, right?
<ralsina> 2.7, yes
<mandel> and not 2.6?
<ralsina> python/pythoncore/2.7
<mandel> where the hell does bzr install python?
<ralsina> and no 2.6
<ralsina> mandel: beats me
<mandel> ralsina: was it te standalone installation?
<ralsina> Let me check
<mandel> ralsina: that one uses py2exe or pyInstallrt to bundle python, so it is in bzr locals path
<ralsina> ahhhh I was smart and got the one that uses system python
<mandel> ralsina: haha, then you just have 2.7 :)
<mandel> cool, did you add python and its scripts to the cmd path?
<ralsina> argh.... wait a minute
<ralsina> Ok, according to the bzr page, I got the one with 2.6 bundled
<ralsina> But who cares, as long as bzr works, the rest of the stuff will use 2.7, right?
<mandel> ralsina: yes, we do not care
<mandel> ralsina: it just means that they used py2exe or something like that
<ralsina> mandel: ok then
<ralsina> I am adding python to the path now
<mandel> ralsina: ok, no need to tell you how to do that, right?
<mandel> ralsina: also add the scripts subdir, otherwhise pep8 etc will not be accessible through cmd
<ralsina> mandel: google is telling me, but I am not quite believing it ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: haha well everything is a pain in the ass
<mandel> ralsina: I just remembered something, give me a sec
<ralsina> editing a 400-char variable in a non-resizeable 60-char window? Sure!
<mandel> ralsina: ok, I'm back
<ralsina> Ok, got PATH right
<mandel> ralsina: haha `ctrl+cctrl+v is what I use :)
<ralsina> and they dare tell me lnux is hard
<ralsina> Visual Studio installed
<mandel> ralsina: ok, then install pyonpenssl on windows first http://sourceforge.net/projects/pyopenssl/files/pyopenssl-win/0.9/
<mandel> ralsina: which ofcourse is just package from 2.6....
<ralsina> 0.9?
<ralsina> There is a 0.11
<mandel> ralsina: for windows?
<mandel> ralsina: where?
<ralsina> for windows and python 2.7
<ralsina> https://launchpad.net/pyopenssl
<ralsina> development moved out of sourceforge a while ago
<mandel> ralsina: uh, you right
<mandel> ralsina: get that one then :)
<ralsina> Done and installed
<mandel> ralsina: you need twisted too
<ralsina> ok, going there
<mandel> ralsina: let me know, after that we need google protobuffers and you cannot use easy_install their package is broken
<ralsina> installing twisted
<ralsina> Twisted is installed and I can even import it
<mandel> ralsina: cool, got to google code and get protobuffers
<mandel> ralsina: you need the protobuf compiler for windows and the python lib
<mandel> ralsina: let me know if you have problems with them
<ralsina> Got protoc
<mandel> ralsina: lib and compiler?
<ralsina> just the compiler, looking for how to install the lib now
<mandel> ralsina: just download the lib, go to the python subdir and do a setup.py install
<mandel> that should be enough
<ralsina> got it
<dobey> back
<ralsina> setup.py exploded, I will get the setuptools egg first
<dobey> mandel: check which branch?
<mandel> ralsina: he, makes sense, for tha you need an msi too
<mandel> dobey: nothing, you already did, there was some lag from me
<mandel> dobey: it was the reactor one
<mandel> dobey: you are too efficient :)
<nessita> dobey: is your comoputer with the old version of logilab modutils?
<ralsina> mandel: the fun part is it made me wait 15 seconds first because it was going to try to download it ;-)
<dobey> ok
<CardinalFang> beuno, I think I'll have the photo queuer mostly done today.  Only some minor work left to do.
<dobey> nessita: no
<ralsina> mandel: done with protobufs
<dobey> nessita: did something fail?
<CardinalFang> beuno, merging it with the new trunk should take a few hours, once it's ready.
<nessita> dobey: otto just failed with that error: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/remove-devices/+merge/44139
<ralsina> mandel: I am keeping a zip of all the msi files for the next poor soul
<mandel> ralsina: cool, next we need to get you xdg on windows, now, I sent a patch to freedesktop.org but was kind of ignored
<mandel> ralsina: you can get it from lp:ubuntuone-windows-installer
<ralsina> mandel: ok, going there
<dobey> huh
<beuno> CardinalFang, yay!  We should have a chat with karni on how to actually transfer the images, and we also need to think about how this will be seen on the desktop (ie, can we put it somewhere that photo apps will pick it up?)
<ralsina> mandel: where in  lp:ubuntuone-windows-installer ? bzr?
<mandel> ralsina: it is under utils, since we just need BaseDirectories I just implemented that
<dobey> nessita: weird. i definitely have the fixed version installed, but perhaps the fix breaks in some cases?
<mandel> ralsina: so add a xdg module with BaseDirecotry in it in your python installation
<mandel> ralsina: this part is kinda hacky....
<ralsina> mandel: wait, you lost me before
<ralsina> mandel: should I clone  lp:ubuntuone-windows-installer ?
<nessita> dobey: I don't think so... could you please confirm if you have the patched version? since when I install it from our ppa it won't install the pacthed version, I had to patch it by hand
<dobey> huh
<dobey> nessita: then how have branches been landing?
<mandel> ralsina: yes, clone (hg talking here I suppose) trunk
<nessita> dobey: maybe you updated in between?
<mandel> ralsina: under utils, you will find basedirecotry, which you need to add in you python sit-packages dir under xdg
<dobey> nessita: no, the version i have installed is newer than the version in ubuntu
<nessita> dobey: but, is the modutils file patched?
<nessita> can you please confirm that?
<ralsina> mandel: hold a minute, I need to import my keys into bzr and stuff
<mandel> ralsina: uh, did you instal putty and all that?
<mandel> ralsina: or I have to explain that oo?
<mandel> oo == too
<ralsina> mandel: I cna install putty, didn' t know I needed to ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: yes, you need pageant or something called like that
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> pageageantatnaatatna
<dobey> nessita: it's not
<dobey> nessita: grr, dpkg
<dobey> nessita: but why does it only fail sometimes?
<CardinalFang> beuno, right.  karni specified a API already for this to use to add things to the work queue for sync.  I think that API has at least one flaw, and I'll find out and talk with him.
<beuno> perfect
<dobey> wtf
<CardinalFang> beuno, As for visibility on desktop, we might be able to do something in ~/Photos .  Not sure yet.
<dobey> i thought source format 3.0 (quilt) was supposed to not require extra magic to make patches apply
<dobey> sigh
<beuno> CardinalFang, right, there's going to be a problem we've already been through with music, and that is that we don't support nested UDFs, so if we create a UDF inside ~/Photos, people can't sync all of ~/Photos
<beuno> I believe that's how we ended up with a hidden dir with music
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<beuno> so it's tricky
<beuno> Chipaca, fwded you the emails with the discussion we had 6 months ago or so
<beuno> with aquarius
<beuno> Chipaca, facundobatista, can you guys confirm that Natty still won't do tested UDFs?
<aquarius> indeed. Although we should symlink to the hidden folder from inside Photos, rather than trying to teach photo apps about two separate folders (we did that with RB/Banshee, and it was a mistake.)
 * beuno nods
<ralsina> mandel: I' m in now, cloning
<beuno> we could even create the symlink server side
<mandel> ralsina: ok
<aquarius> beuno, yep
<mandel> ralsina: I might need to go for a bit, second walk of the dog is required… the thing is small but pees like a t-rex
<ralsina> go ahead, I' ll look at other things. Come back as soon as t-rex is happy
<mandel> ralsina: ok, will ping you when I'm back :)
<mandel> ralsina: but to let you know, you need get the BAseDirectories and palce it in site-packages/xdg/
<ralsina> ok
<mandel> ralsina: with the missing __init__.py ofcourse,
<mandel> ralsina: later, get the ubuntuone-protocol installed, which is needed by the client
<ralsina> mandel: go walk the dog or he's going to piss your rug :-)
<mandel> ralsina: c u later when I'm back
 * mandel walks the dog
<dobey> my brain hurts
<nessita> dobey: sorry, missed your last comment. I have no idea :-/
<nessita> dobey: PYTHONPATH issues? update issues?
<dobey> nessita: no, dpkg dumbness issues. am fixing i
<dobey> it
<nessita> thanks
<ralsina> stupid launchpad question: how can I ind a bug I reported that was declared invalid?
<dobey> nessita: in control-panel integration tests, in test_dbus_service, are FileSyncTestCase, OperationsErrorTestCase, and OperationsTestCase supposed to all be running the same tests?
<nessita> ralsina: let me help you
<ralsina> nessita: thanks
<ralsina> nessita: I wanted to add a comment to the bug I reported about the 401 error, to mention it can be caused by clock skew
<dobey> ralsina: click "Advanced search" and choose "[] Invalid" in the list
<ralsina> dobey: oh, good
<nessita> ralsina: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ralsina/+reportedbugs?field.status%3Alist=INVALID
<dobey> ralsina: or you can use your mail client to search your inbox :)
<dobey> or whatever folder you send bug mail to
<ralsina> dobey: I' m afraid of looking in there now ;-)
<dobey> wtf; bughugger requires pygame
 * dobey wonders if there's an asteroids clone in the about box or something
<dobey> mandel: also, you still owe me conflict resolution on https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/desktopcouch/improve_keyring_tests/+merge/39800
<ralsina> nessita: you actually bothered verifying the date thing? You're awesome :-)
<facundobatista> beuno, we test UDFs a lot!
<facundobatista> beuno, what do you mean that "Natty still won't do tested UDF"?
<nessita> ralsina: I did what?
<nessita> facundobatista: he meant nested
<facundobatista> nessita, oh
<ralsina> you marked bug #692597 as verified
<nessita> :-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692597 in ubuntuone-control-panel "If the user has the date wrong, connection fails (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692597
<facundobatista> beuno, no plans for nested UDFs
<ralsina> sorry, as confirmed. I should stop using googlecode lingo now ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: well yeah, is obviously confirmed
<nessita> ralsina: is not Triaged though since we don't have a plan on how to solve it
<beuno> facundobatista, ack, thanks
<beuno> did I say tested?  I'm crazy
<ralsina> nessita: it's the least urgent bug ever, so that' s great
<nessita> yes
<ralsina> nessita: got any more review requests? I have time until mandel' s dog pees
<nessita> ralsina: you reviewed all my branches, thanks!
<nessita> I was hoping that Chipaca did the second one to https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/unify-loading-messages/+merge/44147 since I'd need some feedback from hin
<nessita> him*
<ralsina> nessita: you're welcome, it's easier when I can run the code ;-)
<nessita> yes :-)
<dobey> why are statuses colored in lp bugs anyway
<dobey> is very confusing
 * ralsina finds launchpad very confusing in general compared to googlecode. He's getting used to it, though.
<dobey> nessita: did you see my question about u1cp integration tests?
<nessita> dobey: nopes, sorry, scrolling up
<dobey> ralsina: even after you get used to it, it's still confusing
<nessita> dobey: answer is yes
<dobey> nessita: ok, but that is confusing
<nessita> those classes run the same set of tests with different assert function
<nessita> uses heavily inheritance
<dobey> nessita: it seems to me like the FileSync ones at least should not result in the Operations cases being re-run, no?
<nessita> let me refresh my memory
<nessita> dobey: right, though it requires a refactor in order to move all the helpers to a parent class
<nessita> such as got_error, ignore, errback_on_error, assert_correct_method_call
<dobey> right
<nessita> if it bothers you please file me a bug report
<dobey> well actually was trying to find a bug i was seeing
<nessita> which one?
<dobey> a segfault occurring in the running of the integration tests
<nessita> hum
<dobey> not sure in what exactly though
<nessita> have a trace I can look at?
<dobey> no, i was trying to figure out where it was so i could get a trace
<dobey> it seemed to occur during running of test_dbus_service.py though, hence my question about the inhereted tests
<dobey> hrmm, now it happened in FoldersTestCase
<dobey> in gtk/tests/test_gui
<dobey> hmmm
<nessita> dobey: just FYI, gui tests are completely abstracted from dbus
<dobey> nessita: filed bug #692700 with a trace
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692700 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Crash during test running (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692700
<nessita> dobey: any ay of reproduce?
<nessita> any way*
<dobey> nessita: it seems to happen more reliably for me running under the tarmac user
<dobey> nessita: so i suppose a "suso su - otheruser" and running there with a clean env should show it more often
<nessita> dobey: can you try to isolate in integration tests only? you can run then with ./run-test --integration
<dobey> nessita: given the crash happens in gtk+ i'm not sure that it's in the integration tests now
<dobey> nessita: it seems to be crashing much earlier for me now, in the gtk unit tests
<nessita> dobey: first idea that comes to my mind is an issue in the X server. We're using xvfb so not sure how that can interfere with su
<nessita> since usually, doing su will not let you open graphical stuff
<dobey> nessita: well it still happens even if you run without xvfb-run
<nessita> dobey: and also doing su? if so, that s expected
<nessita> you can't raise graphical stuff when doing su
<ralsina> dobey: that' s why gksu is there
<dobey> nessita: segfault is not expected
<nessita> dobey: it can happen, GTK is not being able to access the display, is crashing
<dobey> ralsina: no, gksu is to give you a pretty dialog for entering your password when running a specific command as root
<dobey> nessita: no. gtk+ has a check for DISPLAY, and it exits way before it crashes
<nessita> doesn't look like
<dobey> well i don't know what all is going on here exactly
<ralsina> dobey: I thought gksu did let you use other users. In any way, su + graphical stuff == demons coming out of your nose. Many things crash in many different ways in that case.
<dobey> that's what "debugging" does; helps figure that out
<ralsina> dobey: with su you still have DISPLAY you just don' t have the X cookie, IIRC
<dobey> ralsina: nothing should crash, and it crashes with xvfb-run too
<dobey> ralsina: so i doubt "not having X" is the problem here
<ralsina> dobey ok, let's check with xvfb then, and forget about su
<ralsina> Then we can check su :-)
<ralsina> So we go in order of least-expected-to-chasness
<dobey> ralsina: and "su -" should result in no DISPLAY
<dobey> because it's supposed to clear the env
<ralsina> dobey: true about su - yes
<nessita> dobey: do you have xvfb installed?
<dobey> nessita: i apparently have xvfb-run yes
<nessita> hum
<ralsina> xvfb <> xvfb-run
<dobey> looks like maybe a bug in gtk+/gdk
<ralsina> dobey: have you actually tried doing su - root -c 'echo $DISPLAY' ? (of course I may be misssing a quote or backslash)
<dobey> ralsina: yes and it works
<ralsina> TERM COLORTERM DISPLAY and XAUTHORITY are not cleared by su -
<ralsina> So you are getting DISPLAY in the child process
<dobey> and XAUTHORITY
<dobey> that is dumb
<dobey> how is that at all useful?
 * nessita no entiende nada :-)
<ralsina> nessita: basically "su -"  doesn't really do what it claims to do, unless you read the manual ;-)
<dobey> i mean, ok, MAYBE it is useful if you su - root
<dobey> but not if you su to someone who isn't root
<ralsina> dobey: right. But it sucks for every other target user :-)
<dobey> and who can't read the XAUTHORITY
<dobey> and why would anyone ever su to root, when there is sudo
<ralsina> dobey: su is older than sudo
<ralsina> dobey: and sudo used to be full of security bugs
<ralsina> dobey: basically history just bit you in the ass
<dobey> no
<dobey> because su didn't used to do that
<dobey> it used to clear pretty much everything except the TERM bits
<ralsina> dobey: su has had that behaviour for a very very long time on linux. I remember this from 2000 at least.
<dobey> well, whatever. it's still dumb
<ralsina> dobey: yes, so it is. Now what? ;-)
<dobey> and doesn't fix or explain the problem
<ralsina> dobey: gtk+ apps crash when there is DISPLAY but no XAUTHORITY?
<dobey> i am not sure that is the correct description
<dobey> given that the crash was also happening under xvfb-run
<ralsina> dobey: ok, then let's forget about su, as I said
<ralsina> Besides they don't seem to crash, they give a Warning (!) and exit
<dobey> i did that a long time ago
<dobey> "they" ?
<ralsina> they gtk apps
<dobey> well, gtk_init() does, yes
<ralsina> Could it be related to bug #440307 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 440307 in seahorse-plugins (Ubuntu) "seahorse-agent crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__gdk_window_enable_synchronized_configure() (dup-of: 469388)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440307
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 469388 in seahorse-plugins (Ubuntu) "seahorse-agent crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_window_enable_synchronized_configure() (affects: 15) (dups: 7) (heat: 11)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/469388
<dobey> hrmm, shouldn't crash
<dobey> hrmm, well yes
<dobey> what is the same crash
<ralsina> I see that crash reported all over the place
<ralsina> For example, pango fails there if there are no fonts available
<dobey> ok, so gdk is crashing in that case
<dobey> but why does it also happen under xvfb sometimes
<ralsina> dobey: looks like a probllem deep inside gtk/gdk to me :-(
<dobey> because i'm pretty sure that cron does not set DISPLAY
<ralsina> xvfb-run should set DISPLAY of course
<dobey> yes of course, and its own authority info
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> will leave it for now and get back to what i'm supposed to be working on this month
<ralsina> dobey: good :-)
<dobey> after the fixed logilab-common it seems harder to reproduce now
<dobey> but still very odd
<ralsina> dobey: maybe some freakish race condition :-(
<dobey> i hope it doesn't happen under tarmac any more
<dobey> can someone else please review https://code.launchpad.net/~ev/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/fix-defer-split/+merge/43876 for me?
<dobey> blah, and keybindings don't work right in gnome-terminal any more
<dobey> i wonder if it's the silly unity menu bar gtk+ hack that's causing it
<ralsina> dobey: there you go, approved
<ralsina> Python really needs a "import this or this or this"
<dobey> people just need to not break API for no good reason
<dobey> also, they need to provide compatibility when they do, and issue DeprecationWarnings
<dobey> like any good denizen should
<ralsina> dobey: and give me chocolate. I meant more for things like json/simplejson or the 5 magic elementtree versions you can find.
<dobey> eh
<dobey> i meant more "real developers shouldn't use python"
<dobey> :)
<ralsina> dobey: I agree, in an ideal world we could use cobra for something useful :-)
<ralsina> http://cobra-language.com/
<dobey> definitely not
<ralsina> s/cobra/petlanguage/ ;-)
<dobey> i haven't thought of a name for my language yet
<ralsina> mandel ping?
<mandel> ralsina: pong
<mandel> ralsina: sorry I had to get some groceries
<mandel> ralsina: wanna coninue with the setup?
<ralsina> mandel: good, I thought your dog had 5 kidneys ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: let's continue
<mandel> mandel: well, it has, but it was more of getting food for dinner hehe
<mandel> ralsina: what was the last thing you installed?
<ralsina> the xdg stuff
<mandel> ralsina: so, can you do from xdg import BaseDirectory? or not yet?
<ralsina> Yes I can
<mandel> ralsina: ok, do you have the ubuntuone storage protocol installed?
<ralsina> not yet.
<ralsina> Will do it now. Where is it?
<mandel> ralsina: that you can ge from launchpad, i think it is lp:ubuntuone-storageprotocol, let me check
<ralsina> Yes it is
<ralsina> Cloning now
<mandel> ralsina: you should have all the depenceis that are hard to install, if there is any missing you can use easy_install
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<ralsina> No module zope.interface
<ralsina> So I start with easy_install now
<ralsina> Ok, got storage-protocol done
<ralsina> What now?
<mandel> ralsina: now, you should have everyhting you need
<ralsina>  mandel: cool :-)
<ralsina> mandel: so, what branch should I hack at?
<mandel> ralsina: ok last thing, you do have the vs2010 installed, right?
<mandel> ralsina: first lets try to build trunk, so that you know more or less to move around the old solution :)
<mandel> ralsina: also, did we install py2exe?
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<ralsina> py2exe? Not yet!
<ralsina> Getting it now, then
<mandel> ralsina: cool, that is the lat bit
<ralsina> py2exe installed
<mandel> ralsina: ideally, we should not be working in the current trunk, but in the sd branch, but if you can build trunk better since we have the same dependencies _ you pyqt :)
<mandel> _ => +
<ralsina> ok then :-)
<mandel> ralsina: ok, in trunk, lets try to use nant
<ralsina> give me a moment to clone trunk
<mandel> ralsina: ok, ping me when done
<ralsina> will do
<mandel> ralsina: in the mean time I'll explain you the dir structure, under data, well we have data like icons etc...
<ralsina> ok
<mandel> ralsina: docs contains the sandcastle configuration that builds the .net docs, the idea is that we will expose the sd through wcf and therefore .net devels will like to read that
<mandel> ralsina: install contains all the wix projects used to build the msi and the bootstrapper, there is where we hack all the ugly xml used to build the packages
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina: lib should have been called libs and contains all the .Net dlls we depend on, thatway you do not have to hunt them down like for python :)
<ralsina> ermmmm ok, the trunk of what are you talking about? I just assumed it was ubuntuone-client, which I see is stupid :-)
<mandel> ralsina: main.build is the build script for nant which is more xml (windows development, yay!)
<ralsina> th windows-installer thing we used earlier?
<mandel> ralsina: yes :)
<mandel> lp:ubuntuone-windows-installer
<ralsina> that
<ralsina> is much better :-)
<mandel> ralsina: it happens, we can talk about that issue in a second :)
<mandel> ralsina: src, well contains source
<ralsina> mandel: right
<mandel> ralsina: tools contains build tools that ar needed to build or run the unit tests
<mandel> ralsina: it overlapps a little with utils, which are random strings that we have useful
<ralsina> mandel: ok, no problem
<ralsina> as long as you know where things are :-)
<mandel> ralsina: I should merge those two at some point, but I dont think we will need to do it at the end
<mandel> ralsina: yes, the problem is if I die, which can happen :)
<mandel> ralsina: lets see the build options
<ralsina> mandel: yeah, let's
<mandel> ralsina: if you do, tools\nant\bin\Nant.exe -projecthelp you should see all the diff options of the build
<ralsina> ok, got it
<mandel> ralsina: that ommand lists all the diff project targets you can build to, with a small shitty definition from me
<ralsina> ok, so which one do you recommend?
<mandel> ralsina: lets run the tests tools\nant\bin\nant.exe tests
<ralsina> build?
<ralsina> ok
<mandel> ralsina: tests do build, and will trun the tests for you, which will lets use know if eveything works :)
<ralsina> the DOS font is offensive to me
<mandel> ralsina: haha, I'm forcing you to use cmd, but intall cygwin whenever you want
<ralsina> mandel: I will install a freaking IDE ;-)
<ralsina> BUILD FAILED
<mandel> ralsina: pastebin please
<ralsina> mandel: in a minute
<ralsina> https://pastebin.canonical.com/41265/
 * mandel looks
<mandel> ralsina: that is actually good, it means that there is a broken tests, not big issue perse, I mean besides trunk being broken....
<ralsina> hey, cool :-)
<mandel> ralsina: the broken tests is due to a config issue in the .net, probably from merging at some point wrong
<ralsina> mandel: but it works for you?
<mandel> ralsina: let me see
<mandel> ralsina: yes, it does
<mandel> ralsina: let me look closer
<mandel> ralsina: can u cat all the output, in to a file, the cmd buffer is too small and I'm missing some output
<ralsina> Don' t worry too much. Now, supposing I wanted to start grafting a UI into it, where should I start looking? ;-)
<ralsina> sure, I'll do it.
<mandel> ralsina: well, that is the cool stuff we are not working atm
<ralsina> https://pastebin.canonical.com/41266/ full log
<ralsina> mandel: ok, but what modules expose the API I have to hook in? Do I look at how the linux UI does it?
<mandel> ralsina: yes, there is a branch proposed wth the wcf code that defines the service methods, which I will implement with COM
<mandel> ralsina: using pywin32
<ralsina> mandel: ok, so I can' t really do it until january
<ralsina> mandel: I can only do UI but without functionality
<mandel> ralsina: no, you can actaully do what ever you want
<mandel> ralsina: exactly, but that allows me to see what you need, rather than deciding with no use case
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<ralsina> I will try not to get too creative, specially without UX input (although ivanka did send me some stuff I should check)
<mandel> ralsina: lets first look at the wcf definitions
<mandel> ralsina: those are the methods I will implement for you, that way we can talk about the approach for it
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina: let me get you the brach
<mandel> ralsina: here it is https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/contracts_ipc_wcf
<mandel> ralsina: the idea is the following, each of the operation contracts expose the diff methods that will be exposed to the clients, including you
<mandel> ralsina: those I can implement as sync and async methods
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<ralsina> And these will only be accessible via COM
<mandel> ralsina: atm those are the contacts that are exposed through a named pipe
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina: yes, but what I'll do is to write a client lib for you to use
<ralsina> mandel: oh, good ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: with python like methods that could be asyn or async, I was thinking of using a twisted client for the sync, but as you wish
<ralsina> mandel: not a problem, it's all the same to me
<mandel> ralsina: you can expect a client object that is for example, syndaemon_configuration, that has syncdaemon_configuration.set_throttling etc...
<ralsina> ok, I'll do you some stubs maybe
<mandel> ralsina: yes, that ould be the best
<ralsina> ok, I think I understand where I am standing now
<mandel> ralsina: that way we cna move in parallel between ui and 'server' side :)
<ralsina> cool. I have a few days to catch up with you :-)
<mandel> ralsina: at this point, we can start moving uses .net and start buildgin msi etc..
<mandel> ralsina: yes, you do :)
 * ralsina leaves that in the capable hands of mandel ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: we should have a cleaner solution, I'm also portin u1trial etc.. to windows so that we can use the ubuntuone-dev-tools projects
<mandel> ralsina: will also add common scripts like finding the python path from a batch script etc
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<mandel> ralsina: can we talk about desktopcouch for a sec?
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<mandel> ralsina: I'd like to create a project, similar to de lp:ubuntuone-windows-installer for desktopcouch
<ralsina> mandel: yes...
<mandel> ralsina: so that we have the very specific windows code (the .Net for wcf in desktopcouch)
<mandel> msi, etc… so that desktopcouch has nothing but python, and all ugly COM code with .Net goes there
<mandel> ralsina: as well as the couchdb msi and blah blah blah
<mandel> but I'd like to call it desktopcouch-windows-solution or something like that
<ralsina> hmmmm I assume desktopcouch is useful without that?
<ralsina> on windows, I mean
<ralsina> BTW: you can use REST over WCF! Neat! ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: yes :)
<mandel> ralsina: to both questions
<ralsina> In that case I don't see why not
<ralsina> Who could it possibly bother?
<mandel> ralsina: I prefer to ask before hand
<ralsina> right, youhave my blessing my son. I meant who ELSE we should sk beforehand :-)
 * ralsina has no idea who is involved in desktopcouch. sil?
<mandel> ralsina: mainly thisfred, CardinalFang, vds and me, well and sil is the ideas man (in the best possible meaning of that)
<ralsina> I say wait until january then bring uit up again
<ralsina> But I don' t foresee any problems at all
<thisfred> what
<thisfred> s the question? :)
<vds> yep... :)
 * CardinalFang ducks.
<ralsina> would you guys like a separate package called desktopcouch-windows-solution that has all the .net/wcf crap?
<ralsina> that's specific crap that's useful on the windows side of the force
<CardinalFang> What is a "package" in this context?
<ralsina> CardinalFang: project + msi installer, I guess, mandel knows better
<mandel> vds, thisfred, CardinalFang would be the WCF stuff to use namepipes to get the port number and manage if desktopcouch is started or not at boot time, msi with couch installation
<mandel> and that is all I can think of atm
<mandel> it can be in lp:desktopcouch, not diff for me, I just dont want to bother you
<thisfred> mandel: +100 to a separate package if that makes your life easier
<vds> sure, +1
<ralsina> so go ahead mandel, my boy and have fun with that ;-)
<mandel> thisfred: I think it makes it easier to keep the deployment of both platforms easier :)
<CardinalFang> Oh, package inside the desktopcouch tree?  Hrm.  I don't have a strong opinion.  Mandel, if you were someone else, would you be upset at Windows components being somewhere else?
<mandel> vds: ^
<ralsina> mandel: same tree or different tree? I didn't get that part right, I think
<mandel> ralsina, CardinalFang I was thinking diff tree
<vds> mandel: pro and cons of both options?
<CardinalFang> mandel, I think you could keep a lp:~mandel/dc/windows branch and only merge it in when you want or need to.  I think that would make the few Windows BZR users happier.
<mandel> vds: pros: we do not have all the crazy xml for the msi and .net build script in desktopcouch. Just have python in the project. cons: full desktopcouch solution will be divided in two location making windows developers look in more than one place.
<ralsina> mandel: but windows developers could just get the installer, right?
<mandel> ralsina: if the want to use desktopcocuh, yes, only the installer
<CardinalFang> mandel, I don't mind a ./desktopcouch/platform/windows and plat/windows/... in trunk, FWIW.
<mandel> ralsina: it should build everything and grab the latests version of desktopcouch from bzr
<ralsina> I expect that's what they would do. So it's only annoying to people that use bzr directly and are bothered by having to use two branches. Small set, I expect.
<ralsina> That set probably includes me, but I don't care ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, vds, thisfred, CardinalFang 'll do the following, do it in lp:desktopccuh, propose it, and if it is horrible I'll divide it, is that ok?
<CardinalFang> Good with me.
<thisfred> fair enough
<ralsina> +1
<vds> +1
<thisfred> let me know when the review is up. I reserve te right to not answer ;)
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> thisfred: haha sure
<mandel> dobey: hmmm is about the above?
<dobey> hmm was "i just realized there was some significant discussion going on over here"
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> buildds must be swamped for some reason
<dobey> "starts in 2 hours"
<ralsina> mandel: so, did you find out if you are working tomorrow?
<mandel> ralsina: I am, I though I told you already
 * ralsina must have missed it
<mandel> ralsina: but you are free give me a free day :)
<ralsina> Ok, I think I' ll go be a parent for a while. have a nice day everyonr
<mandel> ralsina: same there
<ralsina> mandel: no I can't because canonicaladmin won't let me manage anyone yet :-)
<jcastro> beuno: you can just update your original answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17618/mobile-music-playback-on-android-phone-keeps-buffering
<jcastro> the person will get an autonotificiation when you edit your answer
<beuno> jcastro, so, edit rather than adding a new one like I did?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> editing also bumps it
<jcastro> so you'll be good
<beuno> cool, done
<beuno> jcastro, delete the old one?
<beuno> er, "new" one
<jcastro> yep
<beuno> jcastro, done and done!  thanks for the mentoring
<jcastro> no worries, I'm so glad how this is turning out
<beuno> stackexchange is AWESOME
#ubuntuone 2010-12-21
<karni> beuno: CardinalFan: i'll catch u guys on Tuesday, my train was 1,5 hours delayed, Im going  to sleep now. take care.
<duanedesign> .14
<psypher246> hi all
<psypher246> honk
<mandel> psypher246: ping
<psypher246> hi, i'm quite frustrated. i had several gigabytes of music saved in my ubuntuone folder, i then synced all my data to a new pc (25GB+/-) which took about 3 weeks (as ubuntu one has no way of doing offline syncing :( ) and after all that data synced i have now realised that several hunder of my songs are just gone, the folder are all still there but there are no songs in them and ubuntu one IS the backup
<psypher246> so i have lost all those songs
<psypher246> this is a continuation of stability issue i mentioned in a bug that i logged
<psypher246> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/673368
<ubot4> psypher246: Error: Bug #673368 is private.
<psypher246> ever since upgrading i have had issues
<psypher246> mandel: u there?
<duanedesign> psypher246: so the music you lost was removed from the cloud and the original computer?
<psypher246> yup
<psypher246> poof gone
<duanedesign> psypher246: well rye, or someone , can help you get that back.
<psypher246> how?
<mandel> psypher246: ok, I 'm sure we can get your files back, let me see who is around at the moment
<psypher246> where would all those files be hidden?
<mandel> psypher246: we have access to the servers, we can look at what happened to them
<mandel> psypher246: it is possible to recover them, but I need to check with the ore server oriented guys, I more into the desktop things… let me check
<psypher246> ok
<duanedesign> psypher246: apart from the missing songs, has it completed the syncing of your other data?
<psypher246> yes
<psypher246> about 3GB of stuff is missing
<mandel> psypher246: is there anything special in you os, I mean, do you use a lang that is not eng etc..
<psypher246> nope
<mandel> psypher246: ok, so to ge things clear in my head, you synced, and the files are not longer to be found in any of the machines, not the one that synced them, not the others, is that right?
<mandel> psypher246: an of course they are not to be found in the web
<psypher246> yeah thats right
<duanedesign> psypher246: can you also run this command to see if U1 has any other plans to do anything : u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<mandel> duanedesign: can you give psypher246 a hand with the command u1sdtool things to see what is going on, I thin rye should be in soon, there is no one else better than him to help
<psypher246> u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<psypher246> 0
<mandel> psypher246: in which time zone are u?
<duanedesign> and again replacing metadata with content i.e u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<psypher246> gmt +2
<psypher246> u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<psypher246> 0
<duanedesign> kk
<duanedesign> psypher246: and for good measure lets see what the status is.  u1sdtool -s
<psypher246> u1sdtool -s
<psypher246> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<psypher246>     connection: With User With Network
<psypher246>     description: processing queues
<psypher246>     is_connected: True
<psypher246>     is_error: False
<psypher246>     is_online: True
<psypher246>     queues: IDLE
<duanedesign> ok
<mandel> psypher246: ok, I think rye is at utc + 1 so he will be here soon, if duanedesign cannot find what is going on, can you please wait for rye, if not, please file a bug with your user details(everything but password), set it private and send me the launchpad number
<mandel> psypher246: I'll make sure that rye gets it so we can solve it asap
<psypher246> ok
<psypher246> thanks
<duanedesign> psypher246: does the bug report have your syncdaemon.log?
<duanedesign> ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<psypher246> i don't know if u want to make this a separate issue, but all my problems (auto start, not syncing cacelling sync halfway and now missing files) started since upgrading to the latest u1 via PPA on lucid
<duanedesign> often it is easiest just to right click your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/  select compress and attach that to the bug report. That will make sure you dont get asked for logs more then once :)
<duanedesign> psypher246: do you have folders other then Ubuntu One folder set to sync? Meaning this command returns  folders --> u1sdtool --list-folders
<psypher246> no folders
<duanedesign> psypher246: ok
<duanedesign> psypher246: ok what is the number from this command:  find ~/Ubuntu\ One | wc -l
<psypher246> 14603
<duanedesign> ok.. yeah that takes a bit on start up. Lets see if we can...what about this command: find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm/ -type d -empty | wc -l
<psypher246> 108
<duanedesign> hmm. ok 108 is not going to make a huge difference in startup time.
<psypher246> why are you worries about the startup time?
<psypher246> worried*
<duanedesign> psypher246: you had mentioned it was not connecting at boot. I was hoping I could speed up the start up
<psypher246> no it never connects
<psypher246> not a slow timing issue
<psypher246> yo9u can leave it for days it will not connect, only manually
<psypher246> and then it will also just disconnect by itself
<duanedesign> well I thinkn rye can help you with your files
<duanedesign> bug 673368
<ubot4> duanedesign: Bug 673368 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/673368 is private
<duanedesign> rye: ^
<duanedesign> rye: oh, and good morning :)
<duanedesign> rye: psypher246 is missing files. syncdaemon is done doing stuff. --waiting-metadata/content | wc -l are at 0. All his 14603 files are in his Ubuntu one dirctory. 108 in .../fsm. Was also attempting to debug startup issues because that was another issue psypher246 is having.
<duanedesign> i think that is the extent of the info i had gotten.
<rye> psypher246, the reason of the crash on startup behavior is the bug introduced by me, bug #683116 attempting to "patch" bug with freezing desktop #639017
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 683116 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon silently crashes at startup (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683116
<duanedesign> rye: ahh, i was just reading that
<rye> psypher246, basically in case dbus autostart does not find the name of the service in 2 minutes it kills the process. Well, OTOH freezing desktop (nautilus) for more than 2 minutes is another issue...
<psypher246> rye, fyi do you knowe about the seriousl linux bug with regards to the kernel and heavy disk io severely affecting desktop responsiveness?
<rye> duanedesign, well, the chicharra team has come up with something that now takes less than 5 seconds for syncdaemon to start up
<psypher246> ie whole pc freezez when any disk activity is ongoing for a period of time
<duanedesign> rye: aha, which would result in all u1sdtool commands returning Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<rye> psypher246, i am well familiar with the symptoms but not so about the source of that, i recall seing cgroup-ing by tty patch, and bug #131094 ...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 131094 in linux-source-2.6.22 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Heavy Disk I/O harms desktop responsiveness (affects: 122) (dups: 6) (heat: 824)" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131094
<psypher246> think i might not come back from the party bended i will go on when that bloody bug is squashed and linux goes back to being a fast OS
<psypher246> bender*
<psypher246> anyway rye, any ideas on my lost files?
<rye> psypher246, let me read the backlog
<psypher246> ;)
<rye> psypher246, ok, so the folders that should have contained the files are there, but the music files themselves are not, is that correct?
<psypher246> yup
<psypher246> i only noticed today, not sure exactly when they dissapeared
<psypher246> but the other pc only finished syncing about a week back
<rye> psypher246, are these files present on another pc?
<psypher246> nope none of them
<mandel> psypher246: I think rye is here, he is the one that can help you
<psypher246> mandel: yeah he is thanks
<ralsina> good morning everyone
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<dobey> holas todos
<CardinalFang> j0.
<ralsina> hola mandel, dobey CardinalFang
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> Sorry I was late for standup
<mandel> sorry I'm later for the stand up
<ralsina> hahahaha
<mandel> he
<ralsina> ok, mandel, dobey, standup?
<ralsina> me
<mandel> me
<dobey> me
<mandel> wait, are we the only 3?
<ralsina> yup
<mandel> ok, then your turn :)
<ralsina> nessita is taking the day off, everyone else os on vacation
<ralsina> DONE: setup of windows dev. env., started fooling around with qt frontend, 5 reviews
<ralsina> TODO: start real qt work
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> mandel?
<mandel> DONE: Yesterday night, help ralsina to set up his windows machine.Fixed bug 692923 and bug 692907. Several reviews for nessita.
<mandel> TODO: Ensure u1trial works correctly on windows for desktopcouch. Implement couchdb msi and couchdb process launch for desktopcouch
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692923 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Subprocess cannot find pylint on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692923
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692907 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Ignore dbus tests on Windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692907
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey: please, your turn
<dobey> λ DONE: bug 692566, initial work for protocol backport to lucid (in beta ppa)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692566 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ImportError: No module named tools (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692566
<dobey> λ TODO: 683351, initial client backport work for lucid, rbox plug-in release/upload for bug 691647
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 691647 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Cannot enable plugin: ImportError: No module named defer (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691647
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ralsina> dobey: that's being backported to lucid? cool :-)
<dobey> what is?
<ralsina> the protocol. Just that or is all the client work to be backported?
<dobey> not all of it. enough to make it as usable as in maverick
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<ralsina> so, any comments, requests, whatever?
<ralsina> mandel: I may try to do some pyqt frontend for linux, too, just because I want something I can kinda test?
<ralsina> mandel: what parts of the UI do you feel are more important and should be done first?
 * ralsina is thinking control panel thingie
<mandel> ralsina: most important are those that show the accunt info and the devices
<mandel> ralsina: if those are in the control panel.. I have not seen the new design
<ralsina> mandel: which means I have to do the login stuff first, of course
<dobey> we need to split stuff
<mandel> ralsina: we need to port ubuntu sso to windows, the best thing to do is you to write pyqt for kde for sso, then I'll do the port
<ralsina> so, I will code the login stuff against linux sso, then you port the sso to windows?
<ralsina> dobey: which stuff?
<mandel> ralsina: yes, it is in lp:ubuntu-sso-client
<mandel> ralsina: all the rest calls are there etc… you will just have to write the ui
<dobey> ralsina: ubuntuone-client
<mandel> ralsina: once that is there, we can port the dbus stuff, since there is already a branch with the keyring stuff
<mandel> dobey: I agree… we need to split stuff, it would be nice to kick sd to another project shared by the diff clients, so the nautilus code stand alone, it would be nicer
<dobey> huh?
<dobey> no, the gnome stuff should be split out
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but I don't see that happening too soon
<dobey> and u1client
<dobey> err
<dobey> u1sync
<karni> beuno: CardinalFang: I'm here if you need me. I'd also like to talk about service API, IPC [AIDL] method calls on the wiki were just an idea, I think I came up with a better way to do that. CardinalFang, ping me and we'll talk about that :)
<CardinalFang> karni, hi hi.
<karni> CardinalFang: hi there Chad!
<karni> CardinalFang: tell me what you had on your mind yesterday about the API
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm considering an Intent-based API, that'd be much easier for 3rd party dev's to use, instead of binding to a service.
<karni> but that's up to disscussion.
<karni> I also corrected the API in case we'd stick with binding to the service, but that's still on a piece of paper [didn't have conditions to work on the train :< ]
<karni> CardinalFang: we've got browsing and download working, I'll work today on upload and having done that, it should be ready to merge.
<CardinalFang> karni, I need to look at the original sync daemon more.
<karni> CardinalFang: would you like me to push the code?
<CardinalFang> karni, Excellent!
<karni> CardinalFang: by the way, I plan for implementing a real queue (downloads, uploads, meta sync, etc) in Jan/Feb, since that's quite a number of lines in the python implementation. and what we need is to
<karni> wrap the commands, queue them, and fire the Deferreds when ready. currently the SyncDaemon fires deferreds (say, uploads) at wish. Java Future takes of the rest.
<karni> but I want to have that fixed, just a little later.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll fix a few lines in the new re-write as I was in a middle of something, and push it. I'll ping you soon.
<karni> CardinalFang: by the way.. the code is not licensed yet.. you have any good tips on automatically appending the license at top of source files in Eclipse ?
<CardinalFang> karni, I don't use Eclipse.
<karni> CardinalFang: I see. anyhow, you have any automated way to append that at the beginning of source files, other than a bash script ;D ?
<kklimonda> karni: cat license_file file.java > file.java.new && mv file.java.new file.java
<karni> kklimonda: I meant something like $include 'licence.txt' at the top, and $ant do_it_for_me ;)
<kklimonda> karni: you can also use sed and some magic string like %FILENAME% if you have to change part of the header.
<karni> kklimonda: but still, thanks ^ ^
<kklimonda> karni: you sound like a true Java developer :P
<CardinalFang> karni, or "perl -p -i -e 'BEGIN {}'".  maybe.
<karni> kklimonda: that was actually something more of a c++ thing, I just used 'ant' because it's indeed Java ;P
<karni> CardinalFang: thanks for suggestion
<CardinalFang> karni, I'm probably wrong.  Perl is increasingly a mystery to me.
<kklimonda> karni: now you live in the Linux world of C hackers so just use sed and cat like all of them ;)
<karni> ;)
<karni> licensing is such a pain in the butt :D
<kklimonda> indeed - that's why I try not to forget about that..
<dobey> i just end up copy/pasting usually
<CardinalFang> +1
<karni> dobey: same here ;)
<karni> CardinalFang: I wanted to check if 'ant debug' was still working and ended up with
<karni> BUILD FAILED
<karni> /home/mike/src/android/ubuntuone-android-files/build.xml:81: /home/mike/src/android/ubuntuone-android-files/${external.libs.absolute.dir} not found.
<karni> oops.. I'll make you unhappy again.
<karni> let me fix the ant setup hehe
<CardinalFang> Yeah, sounds like the "properties" files don't exist.
<kklimonda> hmm.. anyone familiar with ConfigParser from python?
<CardinalFang> kklimonda, probably.
<kklimonda> CardinalFang: any way I could use it as a dictionary? like parser["section"]["setting"]?
<kklimonda> (I use values from ini file to format a string for sqlalchemy connection)
<CardinalFang> kklimonda, You probably need to wrap it in a new class you make that implements the dictionary methods.
<kklimonda> CardinalFang: right, that would work.
<CardinalFang> kklimonda, and note, keys are insensitive to case unless you hack up the ConfigParser.
<kklimonda> CardinalFang: yes, I know that
<kklimonda> I actually discovered that by accident when playing with it
<karni> beuno: ping
<beuno> karni, pong
<CardinalFang> karni, will the queue-using code have the same interface as the interface you mentioned previously?
<karni> CardinalFang: /win 11
<karni> ops
<karni> brb 1"
<CardinalFang> karni, I'm itching to get this photo-enqueuing code into your branch soon.
<CardinalFang> The more I think and work on it, the smaller it gets!
<CardinalFang> My line-of-code-per-day productivity will plummet.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm back, sorry
<karni> CardinalFang: no, the queue implemenation won't change any interfaces/api's
<karni> CardinalFang: but I'd *love* to have a discussion on the apis with you/beuno/aquarius
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll be done with upload asap and you'll merge your work :) I'll have that really soon.
 * karni licenses the code
<kklimonda> close it!! ;)
<karni> CardinalFang: please note this is strongly work-in-progress. in particular, there's no indication when initial meta-sync has finished, plus UDFs and Shares sections are temporarily empty.
<karni> CardinalFang: lp:~mkarnicki/ubuntuone-android-files/browse-and-download
<karni> CardinalFang: if you have a moment, I'd like to talk about API. it'd be best if you told me what you need, and I can provide that while implementing upload
<karni> CardinalFang: for 3rd parties, I think Intent with an extra:ResultReceiver would be a good idea. the service could have BroadcastReceiver, and handle such intents. no need to bind and make IPC calls
<karni> CardinalFang: but since you'll be integrating, you'll probably be interested in the basics of syncdaemon upload - which will be something like uploadFile(Uri uri) .
 * karni walks the dog
<mandel> dobey: ping
<karni> It's -8C here. Feels like -15C or less. Freezing :<
 * karni starts coding upload
<beuno> karni, it's 30C here
<karni> beuno: :O
<karni> beuno: I've pushed (strongly WIP status) lp:~mkarnicki/ubuntuone-android-files/browse-and-download and started working on upload.
<karni> beuno: i'm saying strongly work in progress, because we'll have a dialog/splash screen during initial sync, and UDFs and Shares are temporarily empty. plus tons of work to do till the end of year.
<beuno> karni, can I haz a build?
<karni> beuno: you can build it, I an also provide an .apk, if you'd like that :)
 * karni gets the apkg
<karni> *apk
<beuno> karni, thanks  :)
<beuno> I'm lazy today, it's very hot!
<karni> beuno: np :) (excuse my connection speed, apk is on the way to U1)
<rye> karni, we will wait until they get +40 and higher like we had this summer...
<karni> rye: uhh o_O +40C is.. terrible
<dobey> mandel: hey
<mandel> dobey: hello, did you see my responses :)
<dobey> mandel: not yet; no
<mandel> dobey: unfortunately fixing pylint and pyflakes with one code is not that easy, python is very ugly on windows :(
<mandel> dobey: regarding changing the if, Ive got no issue is just my style of thiking nothing else
<dobey> sigh; and firefox just caused my kernel to oops
<dobey> pretty sure i have bad memory now, but no good way to test it
<dobey> wonder what will happen if i pull one of the sticks out. probably won't even boot. yay dual channel :(
<rye> ok, i have 12 K files in ubuntuon folder & running tritcask branch
<verterok> rye: and how it's working?
<verterok> :)
<dobey> mandel: i don't understand your comment about easy_install for pyflakes and how it is relevant to finding the python path and searching for executables in there
<mandel> dobey: finding the path, is ok, the problem is finding the actual command to run
<mandel> dobey: so, my coment is, less fix pylint, then do pyflakes and generalize
<mandel> rather than do both in the same, I prefer step by step
<rye> verterok, awesome, on 9K files from cold cache to LOCAL_RESCAN in 5 seconds
<verterok> rye: cool
<dobey> mandel: i'd need to understand the problem to be able to make a definite agreement on that. but i don't like iteration for the sake of iterating, and that's what it seems like here. smaller branches are better, yes, but as i understand it, the difference in diff size here would be maybe one or two additional lines. unless there is some vastly more complex problem (which you suggest there is), but then it would probably also be a
<rye> verterok, 34 Mb in tritcasc data, 2 dead files, one inactive and 1 live
<verterok> rye: ah, dead files should be removed in the next startup
<verterok> rye: it's a lot better in real disk usage, a lot less wasted blocks :)
<rye> verterok, a lot less files and folders to scan... don't know about ureadahead, with this startup spead it is just awesome w/o ureadahead helper
<mandel> dobey: the issue is the following, if you install pyflakes, using eay_install, the script will be in the same location, yet you will need to call it as python pyflakes
<verterok> rye: :)
<dobey> mandel: doesn't that same issue exist with pylint?
<verterok> rye: just a couple of reviews away from being in nightlies ;)
<mandel> dobey: no, pylint installs a .bat too which does that
<mandel> dobey: is very inconsistent
<dobey> mandel: why don't we just check for the script itself and not bother with the .bat, and just run "python foo" oursleves?
<dobey> mandel: seems like that would solve the problem then
<ralsina> dobey: I got lucid running now
<ralsina> dobey: should I just set a PPA or do you need me to build something in it?
<dobey> ralsina: cool; got u1 working on it?
<ralsina> dobey: let me login...
<dobey> ralsina: well i'd like to verify "current working condition" first, and then install a package and make sure it's not "worse than previous working condition" :)
<ralsina> dobey: ok, let's see the first one then :-)
<mandel> dobey: sure, you will have to call the installed pylint code and then you have to know the installed version since the the path in site-packages depends on it
<mandel> dobey: you need to find the installed egg anc call it, which is very lame
<dobey> mandel: what are the contents of pylint.bat exactly?
<mandel> dobey: I'll paste bin them
<ralsina> dobey: it logs into u1, not sure if it's syncing files yet
<mandel> dobey: here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/546335/
<ralsina> dobey: gotta go for mumble, I'll check it in a few minutes
<mandel> dobey: while for pyflackes http://paste.ubuntu.com/546339/
<dobey> mandel: so we don't have to find an egg or anything, just do python.exe c:\whatever\pylint
<dobey> which is what you're saying we have to do for pyflakes too
<mandel> dobey: yes
 * mandel feels stupid
<mandel> dobey: I need to go for holidays, I was thinking about it int he wrong way, I'll propose a branch with that :)
<mandel> dobey: anyways, I need to g and grab the train, have a merry xmas and all that
<mandel> ralsina, rye, same for you ^
<mandel> laters!
<rye> mandel, thanks!
<ralsina> dobey: seems to work, but it feels broken. It took a few minutes to give me a quota usage number, for example
<dobey> ralsina: slow isn't necessarily broken. let me know when it thinks it is done synchronizing, and if it actually synchronized everything for you
<ralsina> ok
<dobey> oh that is depressing
<dobey> i paid $80 for this memory in august. now it's $46
<CardinalFang> karni, did you add all files for that branch?  My copy doesn't come close to compiling.
<karni> oh.. :(
<karni> um.. I'm sure. But I'll run bzr add again
<karni> CardinalFang: first thing which fails for you is.. ?
<CardinalFang> FilesUtilities.java:39: package com.ubuntuone.storageprotocol.StorageProtocol.FileInfo does not exist
<CardinalFang> So "bzr st" doesn't say anything, k?
<karni> no, nothing.
<karni> I'm wondering if I updated the dep's manually..
<CardinalFang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546355/
<karni> CardinalFang: you'd have to rebuild the storageprotocol, the jar has changed after protocol updates. would you like me to send you the .jar ?
<CardinalFang> Yes please.
<karni> right, definitely. ok
<CardinalFang> karni, maybe setup should have a checksum.
<karni> CardinalFang: check mail. + please pull rev 7, fixed one bug
<karni> CardinalFang: neat idea
<karni> CardinalFang: indeed, sometimes I rebuild the sp jar when verterok pings me with new features
<karni> CardinalFang: beuno: the re-write source has not been pushed to the trunk yet. should I remove the branch and perform a clean push to trunk of the re-write ?
<CardinalFang> karni, i think we should just move it to a new series and make this new one the new trunk.
<CardinalFang> karni, I can do that, I think.
 * beuno agrees
<karni> CardinalFang: beuno: you guys definitely know your ways around better than be, do whatever is best :) as long as ppl pulling from lp:ubuntuone-android-files will get what they should get ^ ^
<karni> CardinalFang: so next time I start hacking on stuff, i should bzr pull, then do whatever I need, commit and bzr push. correct?
<karni> *push to a new branch that I will request a merge
<CardinalFang> Right.
<karni> Thank you.
<ralsina> dobey: it syncs
<ralsina> so, how do I break it? :-)
<dobey> ralsina: if you install python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol from ppa:ubuntuone/beta and let me know if it continues working after restarting everything, or if anything breaks or what, that would be awesome :)
<ralsina> dobey: I'm on it!
<ralsina> dobey: rebooting
<CardinalFang> karni, updated.  lp:ubuntuone-android-files is a copy of your push of earlier today.
<CardinalFang> karni, old trunk is at  lp:ubuntuone-android-files/first-draft
<karni> CardinalFang: thank you, looks great :)
<ralsina> dobey: still syncs
<ralsina> dobey: so it seems not to break anything
 * CardinalFang hugs Launchpad again.
<dobey> great
<ralsina> at least for 2 minutes of testing
<CardinalFang> verterok, can Launchpad build storageprotocol jars nightly or on-change or on-release or something.  I want a URL of a jar file.
<dobey> upgrading systems right now, then moving onto my laptop to do some work while i mess with unplugging memory in my workstation to see which piece is bad :(
<verterok> CardinalFang: no idea how to make launchpad build a jar...
<dobey> CardinalFang: no, it can only build debs
<verterok> CardinalFang: I can upload the latest snapshot to a server...
<dobey> CardinalFang: and lp doesn't have a general file hosting thing at least. not sure posting them as new "downloads" on the project series is a great idea. maybe if you create a "nightlies" series, and post them as downloads on that series
<verterok> CardinalFang: but it should simple to build your own it only requires protobuf compiler and maven (+some disk space)
<karni> verterok: and the keyword will be "and maven" ;D
<verterok> hehe
<dobey> CardinalFang: then you could write a fairly simple script to build a jar, and post it as a new download to that series
<CardinalFang> verterok, I'm trying not to laugh at "only requires ... maven".
<karni> hahah
<verterok> CardinalFang: it's like a only requires X, maven is a single zip file ;)
<verterok> CardinalFang: I used to have a hudson instance running, but since I moved I was able to get enough time to setup that machine again :/
<verterok> *wasn't
<CardinalFang> dobey, I was thinking of filenames with "nightly-YYYYMMDDHH" inside.
<dobey> it's like how the firefox installer is a 4k binary, that then downloads 250 MB of crap
<karni> CardinalFang: I know having lp build that would be very awesome. in practice, we rebuild it every month or two. I could rebuild that regularly
<ralsina> CardinalFang: yeah, this software only requires eye of newt and unicorn beef.
<ralsina> that, or a small hippopotamus.
<karni> dobey: hahah :)
<dobey> CardinalFang: you can name the files whatever you want, but posting to normal development series can get confusing
<verterok> guys, disk is cheap nowadays
<dobey> verterok: but bandwidth isn't for everyone
<dobey> myself excluded
<karni> perhaps throwing that as a download in u1-android-files would do?
<karni> and I could rebuild it anytime neccessary.
<dobey> maven?
 * verterok is temped to setup a vm to test how much disk and bandwidth is used to build u1-java-sp
<karni> dobey: no, the ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol.jar snapshot
<dobey> and if disk is cheap, how come i always see people complaining about how they're about to run out of it!
<ralsina> dobey: porn is cheaper than disk?
<karni> which we would include in the setup script CardinalFang has written (it download .jar deps of the project)
<karni> ralsina++ hahah
<CardinalFang> As long as I'm moaning, please put a timestamp in  "storageprotocol-1.1.0-SNAPSHOT.jar" or something.
<dobey> heh
 * ralsina is procrastinating. Back to the PyQt mines he goes.
<dobey> +r$REVNO
<dobey> like the nightly debs
<dobey> i should make a font
<dobey> though i'd probably be the only person to use it
<karni> arrghhhhhh gotta walk the dog. be back soon.
<CardinalFang> verterok, I'm just saying, I don't want to be in the building-storageprotocol-jar business, at all.
<dobey> garrrrrrrrrrrr
<dobey> stupid compiz hacks
 * CardinalFang gets back to work.
<verterok> CardinalFang: ok, I'll upload it to a server, once I create the project we can upload it to launchpad...I think
<verterok> CardinalFang, karni: http://verterok.com.ar/maven-repo/com/ubuntuone/storageprotocol/1.1.0-SNAPSHOT/
<karni> verterok: Nice!! Thank you
<verterok> hmm, I think I need to bump the version of it...but later :)
<CardinalFang> verterok, that is very useful.  Thank you.
<CardinalFang> karni, I've updated the setup in trunk to download from that.  \m/
<karni> CardinalFang: lovely. I'll do a bzr pull :)
<karni> CardinalFang: nice
<CardinalFang> karni, it's almost like we're a real project now!
<karni> CardinalFang: haha, it does feel like a real one! what are we missing ^ ^?
<karni> CardinalFang: I already have a nano sized fix that brings back UDFs and Shares
<CardinalFang> karni, a logo.
<karni> CardinalFang: :D
<beuno> and a mustache
<CardinalFang> I think those shall be the same.
<karni> CardinalFang: umm you were saying about UDFs and Shares?
<CardinalFang> karni, I don't know.  I think I was thinking that a path name wasn't sufficient to upload, and we needed a share name/id to contain it also.  Maybe I dreamed it.
<dobey> yay
<dobey> maybe i spoke too soon
<karni> CardinalFang: I think we should automagically upload photos/vids/recordings (whichever the user wishes) to a previously designated folder. Maybe even a pre-set one, such as ~/Ubuntu One/Android-uploads. beuno, what do you think?
<karni> CardinalFang: naturally, we can modify the API to support any destination upload
<karni> In such case, would need volumeId and preferred path.
<CardinalFang> karni, I think the wind currently blows toward putting these media inside the default Ubuntu\ One/ share.
<CardinalFang> Er, I'm wrong.
<karni> CardinalFang: Agreed. But we don't want to put it directly there, do we? Maybe let's agree on a sensible folder name at least.
<CardinalFang> Custom UDF, with a symlink in the desktop's Ubuntu\ One/
<CardinalFang> ~/.ubuntuone/Photos
<CardinalFang> ^ How's that?
<karni> That on the desktop, I assume. Looks good.
<dobey> that might be weird
<karni> I assume the U1F would setup the UDF at initial start?
<dobey> to have two Photos UDFs that is
<dobey> given that ~/Photos is likely to be there
<karni> dobey: but ~/Photos may not be a UDF. or a place user want's his uploads to land.
<karni> We take a picture, where do we want to have it when we get back home?
<beuno> right, they may already have pictures, and we don't want to sync them automatically
<dobey> karni: in the pictures library.
<dobey> ie, shotwell, f-spot, whatever
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> this is not good
<karni> dobey: I assume these programs scan users home, no?
<dobey> the main menu, and notifications, on my laptop, pop up BEHIND all my windows :(
<CardinalFang> karni, Probably not currently.
<dobey> karni: i don't know what they do exactly. sorry, was being a bit facetious there :)
<karni> :)
<dobey> are the uploads "i want to have them on my computer also" or are they "uploaded and then removed from the phone" ?
<karni> dobey: "also" version
<karni> dobey: plus, the auto-sync of photos is optional. a setting in preferences screen (to be done).
<karni> and so can be videos and voice notes/voice recordings, if we want them.
<karni> The question is, what's the most suitable place to land them on a users PC.
<CardinalFang> beuno,  How about actual  ~/.ubuntuone/Photos  with symlink to that as  ~/Photos/Ubuntu\ One ?
<beuno> CardinalFang, yeah, I think that's the way to go
<karni> CardinalFang: that's a good idea!
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> if ~/Photos and ~/.ubuntuone/Photos are both UDFs, how do they show up in the web?
<beuno> I'm pretty sure we don't follow symlinks in the website, so we can fudge the way we display it (ie, replace the symlink with the UDF on the web io)
<beuno> *ui
<CardinalFang> Currently web ui "Purchased Music" is ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One
<karni> Wheres that practice from to put files in hidden folders? Why not directly under ~/Photos/Ubuntu\ One ? (sorry if the answer is obvious)
<dobey> ah, so it does show it with the ugliness :(
<karni> aha.. that would explain the consistency.
<CardinalFang> karni, the sync daemon does not allow UDFs inside UDFs.
<dobey> karni: you can't have a UDF inside a UDF
<beuno> right, we can hide that if we want
<karni> aha, thank you guys
<karni> Sounds great then :)
<CardinalFang> karni, so one day, if user decides to share all of ~/Photos, they'd get an error.
<dobey> well if it was at least called "Android Photos" instead of just "Photos" it would make it clearer in places
<CardinalFang> "Mobile Photos" is in our discussion from July.
<dobey> that would work too
<karni> Yes, I'd make it something clearer, like 'Mobile Photos'
<dobey> kind of like how facebook automatically does the "Mobile Uploads" album
<CardinalFang> Who says nothing gets done the last two weeks of the year?
<dobey> existentialists
<karni> dobey: lol, I just thought we could make 'Mobile Uploads' with subfolders for Photos/Videos/Recordings
<karni> CardinalFang: hahah :)
<karni> CardinalFang: question is -- on which side we create those? Since we need the symlink, should the desktop U1 take care of creading both the ~/.ubuntuone/Mobile\ Photos UDF and the symlink?
<karni> The app could create the UDF with given ^ preferred path, but there'd be no symlink in the ~/Ubuntu\ One folder.
<dobey> i don't know if i'd put a symlink inside ~/Photos
<karni> dobey: they where thinking more in lines of ~/Ubuntu\ One/Photos
<karni> it'd make more sense, since U1F is part of U1 mobile suite (as I'd call it)
<dobey> that's better, yes
<karni> ant hates me..
<dobey> just watch out for the hills
<CardinalFang> karni, dobey, I intended the UDF to be symlinked to  ~/Photos/Ubuntu\ One , since that would not make us change f-spot, shotwell, gthumb, et c.
<dobey> man, how do i re-enable the proprietary nvidia drivers
<karni> CardinalFang: Ah, you've got a point there.
<CardinalFang> dobey, Sys/Admin/Additional ?
<dobey> CardinalFang: i did that. it says "enabled but not in used" now after i rebooted :-/
<CardinalFang> dobey, ah, no idea.  "dmesg" and googling for you.
<dobey> 2249weird
 * karni phone call
<dobey> well i've got to sort through ~200 commits :(
<dobey> urbanape: ooh, that's a big scope
 * karni has supper
<urbanape> dobey: technically, it belongs to a friend of mine, but I've been ... housing it for several years now
<dobey> urbanape: yeah. mine's a 114mm newtonian
<dobey> of course, i haven't ever really gotten to use it
<dobey> later all
<cythrawll> hi
<cythrawll> I'm curious about the infastructure of ubuntu one, anyone qualified to answer questions?
<cythrawll> mostly what distributed filesystem that's used
<karni> cythrawll: U1 uses Amazon S3 storage, if that's what you mean
<cythrawll> ah ok
<cythrawll> that's what I mean
<karni> cythrawll: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/TechnicalDetails
<cythrawll> just doing some research on such things and wondering what other services use.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm sorry to bother you, but have you tried running U1F using ant setup? see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546410/ -- this problem does not appear when I build U1F using Eclipse..
<karni> cythrawll: Good luck with your research :)
<karni> beuno: http://ubuntuone.com/p/Unf/ UDFs and Shares are back in place. I was trying to make ant build work, but need a hand from Chad with that. ant doesn't like me.
<karni> beuno: oh, you might want to uninstall first, this time.
<beuno> karni, wooo!
<karni> :)
<karni> aquarius would be happy, finally having those UDFs
<beuno> bbiab
<karni> beuno: hmm.. the log looks clean :< tell me how you broke it ;)! what did you do / where were you
<beuno> karni, hm, don't remember
<beuno> I also don't see udfs
<karni> wow..
#ubuntuone 2010-12-22
<karni> beuno: please uninstal before installation http://ubuntuone.com/p/UoN/ -- please don't tap the dashboard before the 'Syncing...' notification (second notification) disappears -- imagine it's a splash or something ;)
<karni> beuno: I triple checked, so I hope you'll see UDFs/Shares
<karni> beuno: meta sync duration naturally depends on how much meta there is to sync. but only the initial sync 'feels slow'. we've got the lovely delta afterwards.
<karni> beuno: let me know if it worked for you, I'll check back in 15-20 min.
<karni> ok, night guys! `see you` tomorrow
<duanedesign> rye: hello
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<duanedesign> hello rye . What is the comand to clean out your fsm directory.
<duanedesign> for example you run: find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm/ -type d -empty | wc -l
<duanedesign> and find it returns a large number
<rye> duanedesign, searching...
<duanedesign> oh, thank you :)
<duanedesign> i was updating my Tomboy U1 cheatsheet :)
<duanedesign> i can add the commands to my CLI companion library. </shameless plug for my application>
<rye> duanedesign, that was a long search - http://askubuntu.com/questions/16286/my-ubuntuone-is-broken-what-is-the-problem
<rye> find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon -depth -type d -empty | wc -l
<rye> find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon -depth -type d -empty -delete
<rye> duanedesign, btw, verterok has come up with a metadata storage that takes under 5 seconds to load, i am testing that right now, not yet merged anywhere, though
<duanedesign> rye: ahh, thanks for finding that :)
<zyga> I have a synchronized folder ~/Audiobooks (it's visible on one.ubuntu.com/files), how can I get it on my desktop?
<zyga> (preferably without using u1sdtool)
<duanedesign> hello zyga
<zyga> duanedesign, hi
<duanedesign> zyga: so you have two computers on your Ubuntu One account. You shared the Audiobooks directory on one of the computers and are waiting for it to show up on the other?
<zyga> duanedesign, unfortunately it's slightly more complicated
<nessita> duanedesign: by share you mean make it an UDF?
<duanedesign> ahh, yes
<zyga> duanedesign, I experimented with u1sdtool to create something like dropbox selective synchronization, main device synchronizes everything, slave devices just a few folders
<duanedesign> share was a bad choice of words :)
<zyga> duanedesign, to do this I moved most stuff from ~/Ubuntu One to folders in ~/
<zyga> and shared them
<zyga> then I used u1sdtool to (this is where I probably screwed up) unsubscribe from those shares
<zyga> duanedesign, so now I see ~/Audiobooks on one.ubuntu.com and u1 sync daemon on my main box does not want to synchronize anything there
<zyga> I believe I should subscribe back but I'm not sure anymore, really
<zyga> (the multitude of uuids that --info prints adds to the confusion)
<duanedesign> so 'u1sdtool --list-folders is showing Subscribed=False?
<zyga> checking
<zyga> nope
<zyga> I suspect that somehow I managed to get Audiobooks shared twice with different ID
<zyga> because I can see files on the website and the folder is empty (with sync being done) on my box
<zyga> note, previously I did not get synchronization to work at all - I was affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/692496
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692496 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Ubuntu one crashes in scan() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<zyga> duanedesign, I built a version of ubuntuone-client from that branch to synchronize
<zyga> (I probably did more than a normal user would ;-)
<duanedesign> :)
<nessita> zyga: one question. Ubuntu One has shares and has folders. Did you enable a share or a folder?
<nessita> zyga: that meaning, did you do --unsubscribe-folder o --reject-share?
<zyga> nessita, shares == stuff shared with other users?
<zyga> I did not use shares, just folders
<zyga> I definitely used --unsubscribe-folder
<nessita> zyga: ah, ok
<nessita> zyga: so, first of all, do --refresh-volumes
<zyga> done
<nessita> and then what duanedesign says: --list-folders, and paste the output please in ubuntu.pastebin.com
<zyga> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546581/
<zyga> first is before --refresh-volumes, second is after
<nessita> zyga: perfect! look: id=b6b93e18-317b-4902-bc72-a12365be97c1 subscribed=False path=/home/zyga/Audiobooks
<zyga> oh!
<zyga> sorry
<zyga> I'm blind :P
<zyga> I was expecting to see that after the UUID
<nessita> zyga: so now, just subscribe to it: --subscribe-folder=b6b93e18-317b-4902-bc72-a12365be97c1
<zyga> nessita, cool let's see
<zyga> ok it works
<zyga> is there way to subscribe/unsubscribe from any GUI?
<zyga> (nautilus?)
<nessita> zyga: yes, in nautilus you have the context menu and a ribbon, with a checkbox
<zyga> right
<nessita> the ribbon is not shown on every folder that is not synchronized, but in the "main" ones (Documents, Videos, Pictures, etc)
<nessita> the context menu should be available in every home folder
<zyga> nessita, I don't understand one thing
<nessita> zyga: shoot
<zyga> is the checkbox in the ribbon controlling the "subscribed" flag or the creation/destruction of the actual share
<nessita> zyga: now that you mention this, you're right. Is controlling the creation/destruction
<zyga> so
<zyga> back to my question
<nessita> zyga: so sorry, no, there is no GUI. Except on natty, when you have a new control panel
<zyga> hmm
 * zyga boots natty
<zyga> is natty going to give UI similar to dropbox selective sync?
<nessita> zyga: wait! the version that allows subcribe and unsubcribe is not released yet
<nessita> zyga: I'll be building a package these days
<zyga> (checkboxes on top-level ~/Ubuntu One/ folders + advanced button to have such checkboxes on any folder in the tree)
<zyga> nessita, not even beta for canonical?
<nessita> zyga: no, we're developing very fast for it, and we didn't build a new package last week, when I added that
<zyga> I see
<zyga> okay, I'll keep my eye on that :)
<nessita> zyga: I'll be happy to ping you when this is ready, want me send an email so I email you back?
<nessita> this == the package
<zyga> sure
<nessita> zyga: I'm https://launchpad.net/~nataliabidart
<nessita> email is there
<zyga> thanks, I was about to ask :D
<ralsina> good morning people
<nessita> hi ralsina
<zyga> nessita, done
<nessita> zyga: got it!
<nessita> zyga: I should be building the package soon
<zyga> nessita, great, thanks
<nessita> you're welcome!
 * ralsina remembers saying happy holidays to mandel yesterday :-)
<mandel> ralsina: well, I'm on holidays, but spanish tv is crap, and I though, well why not doing some work
<mandel> ralsina: is the bad thing of liking what you do for a living, y la loteria no toco :(
<ralsina> mandel: ha, must confess I am asking my wife's permission to hack a couple hours a day next week ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: hehehe it happens, if you like it, well, you like it
<nessita> ralsina: stand up?
<ralsina> nessita: oops! Let's!
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> me
<nessita> DONE: day off, landed 3 branches for control panel devices, bug #686606, bug #673673
<nessita> TODO: services tab, reviews, u1cp package
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 686606 in ubuntu-sso-client "Use ubuntuone-dev-tools (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686606
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673673 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Use apt-get with gksudo to install the extension (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673673
<ralsina> DONE: discussed API changes with foundations, some PyQt work for the windows port, minor stuff
<ralsina> TODO: more windows stuff
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: rbox plug-in release/upload for bug 691647, started initial client backport work
<dobey> λ TODO: 683351, initial client backport work for lucid
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 691647 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Cannot enable plugin: ImportError: No module named defer (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691647
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<nessita> dobey: question about nigthlies. Were you able to setup control panel to build there?
<ralsina> ok, mandel is not officially working and is having lunch anyway
<nessita> ralsina: ok, eom then?
<ralsina> eom!
<nessita> bug 683351
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 683351 in tarmac "Should ignore authors and proposer for votes counting (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683351
<dobey> nessita: not yet, will do that too, should be trivial to do
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<dobey> nessita: what was that about faking the dbus module in windoews, btw?
<nessita> dobey: mandel is having lint issues on windows and on linux, and I think we should have no lint issues at all. Not sure about the proper fix, that was just an idea. ralsina is doing the follow up on that
<ralsina> dobey: I think faking dbus in windows is way overkill
<ralsina> dobey: besides what exactly is doing pylint for us checking that? That we didn't mistype dbus? ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I meant just an empty file, not faking the whole machinery
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but then it will complain about not having the members
<nessita> ralsina: or that you're using a module that is not installed on tarmac, hence is not listed as requirement in the package
<dobey> i guess i don't know what the warnings in question are
<ralsina> nessita: for dbus that error in tarmac is kinda theoretical
<dobey> it's all theory until it fails
<nessita> ralsina: lint has caught several error for me in the past. 95% true positives, 5% false positives
<ralsina> is it even possible to fake dbus only on windows?
<ralsina> nessita: don't let this bother you, we won't do anything too bad, you have enough on your plate. Have faith in mandel and me ;-)
<nessita> yes!
 * nessita goes away to code
<dobey> ralsina: is that lucid vm still syncing properly for you?
<ralsina> dobey: let me start it and I'll tell you!
<ralsina> dobey: need me to upgrade it?
<dobey> ralsina: not any further at the moment. there are 200+ fixes i have to sort through for client backporting :(
<ralsina> dobey: ouch
<dobey> yeah
<mandel> ralsina: I'm back, so what I was saying, when writing code for more thna one platform, we will have import errors from lint all the time
<mandel> which is noise since ofcourse dbus is not in windows, and _winreg on linux
<ralsina> mandel: for the imports, we can disable the messages
<ralsina> but then we get errors whenever we USE the module, right?
<mandel> ralsina: what do you mean?
<dobey> no
<dobey> that's what if sys.platform == 'win32' is for
<ralsina> dobey: we aret alking about pylint
<mandel> dobey: is pylint the issue, it will complain because it cannot import a module...
<ralsina> mandel: doing # pylint: disable-msg=E1101
<dobey> huh?
<ralsina> mandel: or whatever error is needed to be disabled
<ralsina> dobey: pylint doesn't care if you do the if, and will complain anyway
<dobey> yes i know that
<dobey> which is why you need to add the # pylint: disable=
<dobey> disable-msg is deprecated btw
<mandel> ralsina: yes, I know, but I was wondering if we could do that in a smart way so that all ubuntuone projects have to be multiplatform
<dobey> ralsina: but what is: 09:12 < ralsina> but then we get errors whenever we USE the module, right?
<ralsina> dobey: pylint errors whenever we use dbus.whatever on windows
 * ralsina doesn't know if that happens or not
<dobey> ralsina: that's what the disable comment is for
<ralsina> dobey: I'm ok with disabling on small pieces, not on the whole module
<dobey> yes
<dobey> that's why you put a # pylint: enable=$disablederror after the import
<dobey> so you disable it and re-enable it
<mandel> dobey, ralsina yes, but we do know that it will happen always that we have a multiplatform module with dbus, _winreg etc...
<ralsina> dobey: but we would have to do that whenever we use a dbus member?
<mandel> ralsina: that exaclty is my complain, do it every time…
<ralsina> dobey, mandel: ugly as hell it is
<ralsina> can we have different pylintrc's for windows and linux?
<dobey> even if we could, i don't think it would help
<zyga> nessita, does u1 handle the situation where you were synchronizing say ~/Documents and they got renamed to ~/Dokumenty due to locale change and prompt on next login?
<nessita> zyga: nopes
<ralsina> dobey: we could set dbus as an acquired-member
<zyga> nessita, bummer, bug?
<ralsina> dobey: I am not 100% sure it would fix the problem, but it's something to test
<nessita> zyga: let me confirm with the coders of that part
<nessita> facundobatista: could you please refresh my memory regarding UDF renaming? do we support it?
<facundobatista> nessita, IIRC, no
<ralsina> dobey mandel: we would have to set pylint to "zope mode" too :-)
<dobey> zyga: doesn't changing locale not move the old directory, but instead make a new one?
<dobey> zyga: that, or symlink? renaming folders is evil.
<zyga> dobey, I'm not sure, I remember I ended up with multiple directories a handful of times
<zyga> dobey, it's a real folder
<dobey> zyga: i think because it makes a new folder.
<nessita> zyga: so, is not a bug for sure, since in order to track file system events we need to add watches to folders. Since we can't add watches to every sinfle folder in your home, we can't track UDF moves
<nessita> verterok: ping
<zyga> for all of you non-native english folks, just install ubuntu, sand post install configure your locale (because it was not on the CD)
<verterok> nessita: pong
<nessita> verterok:  could you please refresh my memory regarding UDF renaming? do we support it?
<zyga> nessita, dobey: it's a common thing to happen
<mandel> ralsina: mmm we have to find  a nice way to work around this issues….
<verterok> nessita: no, we don't
<zyga> nessita, that's why I did not sync anything apart from ~/Ubuntu One before, it always gets messed up on locale change
<zyga> (change sounds bad, just locale configuration post install)
<ralsina> mandel: if we can mark dbus as acquired-member in windows and not on Linux, then pylint will check when it's actually useful, and not on the other platform
<nessita> zyga: we discussed this issue (udf rename/move) several times, and we decided not to support it. So no bug...
<nessita> verterok: thanks!
<dobey> zyga: i don't think it's that common for someone to change their locale all the time
<zyga> udf?
<zyga> dobey, it's not about change as I said
<nessita> zyga: User Defined Folder
<zyga> ah
<mandel> ralsina, dobey: is there a multipaltform lib that uses lint that we could look at?
<zyga> since we (canonical) added this nice feature to rename our folders when the locale changes (again for me that's just the second boot after install)
<dobey> mandel: pylint?
<zyga> we could extend it to move our shares properly I hope
<zyga> or perhaps not move but handle that in a non-destructive way
<nessita> zyga: is very complicated at low level, and at server level
<zyga> nessita, I realize this is may not be trivial
<dobey> ugh, we ship a patched xdg thing that renames the folders?
<zyga> nessita, perhaps a half solution where we just make sure that the old folders are not removed in a way that kills user's data on u1
<zyga> dobey, install any other language, logout and see what happens if you select that language
 * zyga always knew that lots of bugs have a root in english being the default language
<nessita> zyga: indeed. Could you please fill a bug to do some discussion on the issue? add all those concerns to the report, to have something to start on
<zyga> nessita, sure
<ralsina> mandel: no idea
<nessita> zyga: assign to ubuntuone-foundations team, please, so __lucio__ can track it
<zyga> k
<facundobatista> zyga, nessita, kill user's data on u1? I think it will unsubscribe the UDF and nothing more, on a rename
<zyga> facundobatista, it's not just rename, I think it's also a bug in the way the "rename" is done, it actually moves the data but sometimes leaves the folder around
<zyga> this way it kills data on all the other synced computers and u1 itself
<facundobatista> zyga, yes, if you move the data out of the udf, you're deleting it
<zyga> so in my example I end up with both (now empty) Documents and Documenty (pl)
<nessita> facundobatista: if the rename is a move of all the contents, that's  a problem :-/
<zyga> facundobatista, I understand that, It's just a part of the unfortunate default setup we (canonical) made
<dobey> zyga: well i just did LANG=sq_AL xdg-user-dirs-update and nothing happened
<facundobatista> nessita, zyga, well... yes, it's beyond our capability there: the files are being moved out!
<facundobatista> nessita, zyga, there's nothing we can do from the syncdaemon side, you should stop moving out the files
<zyga> I'm not moving the files
<zyga> it's _our_ _default_ _configuration_ doing that
<nessita> facundobatista: the files are moved automatically by *us* (ubuntu)
<zyga> I'm just arguing that 1) it's a bug in the way those things work together 2) perhaps having some support of XDG dirs in the future is sensible
<nessita> facundobatista: if you boot your system in a locale other than english, you get asked if you want to have Documents called Documentos
<facundobatista> nessita, we should stop moving out the files, but again, there's nothing we can do from the syncdaemon side
<facundobatista> nessita, zyga, so please open a bug in ubuntu, not in syncdaemon
<dobey> zyga: i wonder what it is exactly that is moving stuff then, because i just ran the command that should do it, and nothing happened
<zyga> w8 phone
<mandel> ralsina, dobey: I do not mind in that branch to remove the erros from appearing on linux, and just ignore the issues on windows, but is a PITA
<dobey> oh it worked when i did with tr_TR
<dobey> but not with sq_AL
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> but it did ask
<dobey> so it's not automatic
<ralsina> mandel: the other proposal, faking dbus on windows seems like a lot of work, since an empty file will only avoid one pylint message, right?
<mandel> ralsina, dobey: I'd like to have that branch landed , and the work in a way to enable, disable test cases per platform, so that is we run the tests on windows, the linux specifics are not ran
<zyga> re
<mandel> ralsina: well, now that you mention it, I wanted to write a lib, just like python dbus, that uses wcf, is an interesting holiday project
<zyga> dobey, yeah the trigger is automatic, the move is not but the question sounds so innocent it's not unlikely a normal user would select that
<mandel> ralsina: we could see how far I get for that with just python bindings...
<ralsina> mandel: yes, that's what you need, a pet project ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: exactly, 'cause I have not too much work heheh
<mandel> ralsina: but it would be interesting to try and do it
<CardinalFang> beuno, will you please turn on mobile access for a test account of mine?   ubuntuonetest@chad.org
<ralsina> mandel: interesting? Sure!
<zyga> dobey, facundobatista, nessita: there is another depth to this bug, on windows users may want to say, sync "~/Music" to "localized-version-of-that-stuff-varying-depending-on-windows-version"
<zyga> there is an equivalent to XDG on windows
<dobey> zyga: sounds like a UX problem then. i guess there needs to be some sort of integration in that tool with things that might depend on the directory names not changing
<zyga> sigh, sorry
<facundobatista> zyga, UDFs are prepared to have different locations on each machine
<zyga> facundobatista, cool
<facundobatista> zyga, each client receives a "suggested path", but the client could locate it anywhere
<dobey> windows doesn't exactly do localization very well
<ralsina> mandel: I'd say we should aim to making the linux errors go away, and windows can wait a bit
<zyga> facundobatista, so it's much closer to being fixable
<zyga> dobey, what do you mean by that
<facundobatista> zyga, you may have two ubuntus, in two different languages :)
<zyga> dobey, windows has localized paths for ~ most of the interesting folders user see
<facundobatista> zyga, however, I think there still no UI to change that
<mandel> ralsina: ok, ill comment those lines so we do not get pylint complaining, I'll fix windows later
<ralsina> mandel: I know it's not the best idea, but it's the practical one :-(
<facundobatista> zyga, and this has nothing to do with moving files out from an UDF
<zyga> facundobatista, yeah I know, this is just a mental follow-up
<zyga> (a justification of having some "smarts" about what the folder is that is not just limited to the pathname
<dobey> zyga: afaik, "localized windows" means a completely different install. but i don't really have much experience with windows 7 if they've unified their localization ideals
<facundobatista> zyga, :)
<zyga> dobey, well since windows 2000 AFAIR there's an API to get stuff like "documents", "music", "pictures", "desktop" and a few others
 * facundobatista always tries to localize windows in his walls, otherwise they tend to fall into the floor
<zyga> dobey, and those paths depend on your locale
<dobey> zyga: there's an api to get the directories, but windows xp at least, does not have multiple locales
<zyga> dobey, it's not a completely different install, not digging into the topic now it's just a feature not unlike what XDG dirs are
<dobey> you have to install the french or spanish or whatever version to get the localized strings like that
<zyga> dobey, not in one install, that's true
<zyga> dobey, but that's not relevant, if I have XP (english) and XP (polish) then from the API perspective they are localized and same logical directory has different path
<zyga> dobey, and since vista it's possible to install any language (AFAIR, could be win7)
<dobey> it doesn't really matter
<zyga> win7 has two paths for those directories the true path (always the same) and the localized display path
<dobey> localizing filesystem directories and expecting them to change across machines at any random point in time, is evil
<zyga> the localized display path is ntfs symlink (AFAIR)
<zyga> dobey, true
<mandel> ralsina, dobey: can I ping you to take a look at the branch when done?
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<zyga> dobey, I'm checking xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update source to see what it _actually_ does to "rename" those directories
<dobey> zyga: it just does the same thing as "mv Documents Dokumente"
<zyga> dobey, it also updates gtk bookmarks
<dobey> sure
<nessita> CardinalFang: ping
<CardinalFang> nessita, hi
<nessita> CardinalFang: hi there! are the access to desktopcouh list databases and exclude blocking?
<nessita> CardinalFang: I mean, can they block in a way that may freeze a UI?
<CardinalFang> nessita, yes, all of them are.  The HTTP request could hang, but if it takes more than a few milliseconds then something is wrong.
<nessita> CardinalFang: thanks. Does this apply to all the ops you mentioned on Monday? (list all database, exclude a database)
<zyga> nessita, regarding bug 600832
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 600832 in ubuntuone-client "Bandwidth limit not taken into account (affects: 9) (dups: 1) (heat: 36)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600832
<ralsina> nessita pong
<nessita> zyga: yes?
<Chipaca> nessita: the starting desktopcouch if it isn't running already also blocks
<Chipaca> nessita: bah, in u1-prefs, one of the freezes was because we blocked on that
<nessita> ralsina: I need a quick chat with you re: services tab on control panel
<zyga> nessita, I think I was wrong in my guess about that, looking at the pictures you and me attached I think the limit _is_ respected but the implementation is different from what might be expected
<ralsina> nessita: mumble or irc?
<nessita> ralsina: mumble may be faster
<zyga> nessita, the issue with my image is that it was using kilobits not kilobytes, the actual _average_ speed over ~ minute is what is set in the settings file
<zyga> nessita, the only thing that I think is wrong is the actual implementation
<zyga> burst traffic, then nothing
<zyga> averages out okay
<ralsina> nessita: starting mumble now
<zyga> but users might expect small constant traffic instead
<nessita> zyga: indeed, I expect that
<zyga> nessita, so I think the bug description should be updated to explain this
<zyga> because from developer's point of view the limit is respected (in a way)
<nessita> zyga: can you add a new comment with these thoughts?
<zyga> nessita, sure
<CardinalFang> nessita, yes.  All desktopcouch functions that store or retrieve data are blocking.  Unless it takes a callback function to report results into, this is a safe assumption.
<zyga> done
 * karni zyga Hej :) Pracujesz dla Canonical moze? Widziałem "zyga: we (canonical) ..." i pomyślalem, że jest ktoś z Polski kto dla nich robi :)
<karni> sry, that's supposed to be @ zyga ;)
<zyga> hmm ;-)
 * karni is back to the living from christmas shopping :F
<zyga> karni, yes
<karni> zyga: what, that's awesome :)!
<nessita> Chipaca: any ideas on how to workaround that blocking? any experience on how long does it takes?
<CardinalFang> nessita, threading.
<nessita> CardinalFang: not very good idea inside GTK. We have added several abstraction layers to the control panel to [provide a backend that deals with this kind of problems, the issue here is that we didn't add the suypport to async access to DC before, and now I'm running out of time
<Chipaca> nessita: it takes a few seconds
<nessita> at this point I think I prefer the hang and solve it properly as a bug fix
<Chipaca> nessita: one or five, say
<nessita> CardinalFang: another question, why starting the DC service generates 2 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service processes?
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<dobey> threading isn't a bad idea inside GTK+. the real issue was that gnomekeyring was just doing all kinds of weird stuff
<CardinalFang> nessita. we considered Twisted's couchdb interface in the beginning, but decided not enough people use or like Twisted.
<mandel> ralsina: can you do something for me, can you branch lp:ubuntuone-dev-tools and see if you can run the tests?
<mandel> ralsina: I'm trying on maverick and I've got it failing
<ralsina> mandel: Sure. Maverick?
<CardinalFang> nessita, one to be the dbus service and answer messages, and one to go handle replication.
<mandel> ralsina: if you have natty, try natty first
<dobey> mandel: failing how?
<ralsina> mandel: natty it is
<mandel> dobey: let me paste bin, one sec
<nessita> CardinalFang: but that is not in place, right?
 * ralsina has all ubuntus known to man or animal, including allergic alligator 
<CardinalFang> nessita, "in place"?
<nessita> CardinalFang: coded, landed, ready to use
<dobey> ralsina: ancient archeopteryx?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, and time-travelling t-rex, too
<mandel> dobey: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/546634
<mandel> dobey: I dont think it is realted to my merges, 'cause in all reviews we ran the tests...
<dobey> huh
<mandel> could be my system
<CardinalFang> nessita, it's been in use since Karmic.
 * karni gets to work
<mandel> dobey: I'll install a natty vm to see if it works there, can you test trunk in your side?
<dobey> mandel: works fine here
<mandel> dobey: he, interesting, I'm woking on a clean maverick start, maybe something was updated, I'll check if there are any updates
<mandel> dobey: I'm on python 2.6.6, could that be an issue?
<dobey> no
<nessita> CardinalFang: hum, I'm a bit lost, You said you consider a twsited like interface but you did not do it? and then you said is there since karmic?
<ralsina> mandel: works here too
<mandel> hmm that is very strange, dobey, ralsina you both tested it on natty, right?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, natty
<CardinalFang> nessita, Not just an interface like Twisted, but actually Twisted's library.
<mandel> ralsina: got any chance to test it on maverick?
<mandel> I'm getting a natty vm atm
<CardinalFang> nessita, python-desktopcouch is a very thin layer over python-couchdb.
<ralsina> mandel: in 5'
<mandel> ralsina: cool, thx
<ralsina> mandel: I can't see your paste for some reason
<nessita> CardinalFang: and does python-desktopcouch provides a async interface to list and exclude databases?
<mandel> ralsina: this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546634/
 * mandel wonders if it is karma telling him not to work....
<ralsina> mandel: I can't connect to paste.ubuntu.com for some reason
<nessita> ralsina: pastebin.ubuntu.com
<CardinalFang> nessita, you mean python-couchdb?  No, it doesn't/
<nessita> CardinalFang: no, I mean desktopcouch
<ralsina> Oh, great, the DNS of the ISP is down. Setting to 8.8.8.8 :-)
<mandel> ralsina: I'll get you an other patebin service
<dobey> mandel: it would appear that it's not finding data/dbus-sessionconf
<ralsina> mandel: won't work, my DNS is screwed
<mandel> ralsina: ouch
<ralsina> mandel: since the internet is broken, I am going to have lunch.
<ralsina> mandel: be back in 30
<CardinalFang> nessita, No.  It uses python-couchdb, which is synchronous only, and makes no guesses about your threading or event loop or anything.
<mandel> dobey: yes, but that does not make sense...
<mandel> ralsina: disfruta!
<dobey> mandel: i agree
<mandel> dobey: I've checked, the file is there… WTF?!?!
 * mandel looks closer
<nessita> CardinalFang: understood, thanks
<CardinalFang> aquarius, was Twisted's couchdb library even stable when you planned desktopcouch?
<aquarius> (am not really here, but: ) twisted didn't even *have* a couch library, really. The raindrop people used paisley, which I had to patch weirdly to make it talk to DC.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, are you vacating?
<aquarius> I am
<aquarius> pretty close to being entirely vacant, tbh
<CardinalFang> Cheers.  Egg nog up.
<mandel> dobey: ping
<mandel> dobey: after installing the ubuntuone-dev-tools deb from the ppa, it works...
 * mandel does not like that
<dobey> mandel: add a "print path" after the first path = os.path.join() in _find_config_file() and tell me what it prints
<mandel> dobey:  on it
<dobey> err
<dobey> mandel: nevermind actually
<dobey> mandel: i see the problem
<mandel> dobey: ok, what is it?
 * mandel curious :)
<dobey> mandel: missing comma
<mandel> dobey: was that due to my changes?
 * mandel wonders...
<dobey> don't think so
<mandel> dobey: well, doesn't matter, is good I tried to run it without the ppa installed
<mandel> that was plain luck
<dobey> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-src-config/+merge/44482
 * karni away for 30 min
<dobey> alright, off to lunch, bbiab
<mandel> dobey: will review on windows and linux :)
<mandel> dobey, ralsina, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/point_to_pylint/+merge/44332
<mandel> ralsina: I think you can approve rather than nessita
<nessita> mandel: I need to revert my needs fixing
<nessita> that meaning, you can't have a needs fixing
<mandel> nessita: really? I did not know that
<nessita> mandel: -.- is on the hige reviews reviews email! :-) and on a former email about tarmac laws
<nessita> mandel: you have to use enable, no enable-msg
<nessita> /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/pylint/lint.py:368: DeprecationWarning: enable-msg is deprecated, replace it by enable (/home/nessita/canonical/u1/dev-tools/review_point_to_pylint/bin/u1lint)
<nessita>   DeprecationWarning)
<nessita> mandel: same for disabling
<mandel> nessita: WTF?!?! which version are you running...
<mandel> nessita:joder menudo puto dia
<nessita> mandel: maverick's
<mandel> nessita: I did not get that on maverick
<nessita> mandel: this may come up wrong, but sorry, you're lying :-)
<nessita> we're getting this since months for old style messages like that one
<mandel> nessita: I swear, let me see again
<nessita> mandel: note that you have mixed enable-msg and enable
<beuno> CardinalFang, on it
<mandel> nessita: I'm dancing between os, that could happen, I need to find a way to run tests on all os without jumping around
<nessita> mandel: Vm's?
<beuno> CardinalFang, done
<mandel> nessita: yes, even with vms, and yes, I was lying, my brain just ignored the warning, let get that branch out and I'll take holidays, I clearly need them
<nessita> mandel: yes sir!
<mandel> nessita: updated, not more warning
<mandel> nessorry for all this stupid errors, it seems not to be my day….
<mandel> nessita: ^
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> ha I can even do autocomplete in irc...
<ralsina> mandel: I just approved it so as soon as nessita removes the needs-fixing it's in, IIUnderstandC
<nessita> mandel: have you pushed correctly? still getting warnings
<mandel> ralsina: I approved dobeys branch, can you review it?
<ralsina> mandel: url?
<mandel> nessita: which version are u in, it might take some time, it should be 23
<mandel> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-src-config/+merge/44482
<nessita> mandel: now yes! approving
<mandel> nessita: my internet goes kinda slow, parents house + brother playing games :P
<mandel> nessita: so, now I have to wait for dobey, right?
<mandel> 'cause I'm leaving 'til next year after that
 * ralsina is having bad network problems. I may  have to checkout early to find a new place.
<nessita> ralsina: rodrigo_ is around, in case you wanna talk about the evolution contact bug
<ralsina> nessita: got the bug # at hand?
<CardinalFang> Lunch!  Back in a bit.
<nessita> ralsina: nopes
<nessita> sorry :-/
<ralsina> nessita: donguorry
<ralsina> nessita: I have it on my email... which I can' t get to at the moment because of the DNS crashage. Only IRC is working because I connect by IP :-(
<nessita> ralsina: add to your nameservers  8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 (google ip addresses)
<nessita> dns addresses
<nessita> ralsina: sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<nessita> add
<nessita> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<nessita> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<ralsina> nessita: DNS is unwisely blocked
<rye> ralsina, 4.2.2.2
<rye> ?
<rye> https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/673568
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673568 in evolution-couchdb (and 1 other project) "Error modifying contact, other error when saving contacts (affects: 26) (dups: 4) (heat: 124)" [High,In progress]
<ralsina> the morons are blocking outgoing DNS on the router. I' ll just go somewhere else
<ralsina> brb
<rodrigo_> ralsina, that's the bug you were looking for?
<rodrigo_> if so, already working on it
 * nessita -> lunch
<rye> for these issues we need dns over http...
<dobey> mandel: wait for me for what?
<nessita> me is back
<mandel> dobey: approave or not the branch that find pylint and pyflakes on windows
<mandel> dobey: you flagged as needs fixing
<dobey> looking, i can only do so many things at once, you know
<dobey> oh i see why the pyint warnings were happening earlier
<dobey> you split the win32 code to a separate function that doesn't have the if win32: do win32 bits; else: do sane stuff;
<dobey> mandel: couple of new concerns so i needs fixinged it again
<mandel> dobey: ok
 * dobey begs for some reviews on his branches
<dobey> mandel: btw, you STILL owe me conflict resolutions on your desktopcouch improve_keyring_tests branch
<mandel> dobey: yes, I noticed today, will do right now with the fixes you commented
<mandel> dobey: I'm having one of those stupid days where I get things al the time wrong...
<dobey> eh, you can't have continuous improvement, if you're not continuously failing :)
<mandel> dobey: hehe, true, to be honest, is nice to have you in the reviews, you do take your time to look at them :)
<dobey> i try to, yeah. passing tests doesn't really say much about the changes being made
<mandel> dobey: on question, do you know where I can find game characters with a cc license, I wanna teach my brother to use pygame, but I'm missing the artistic side
<mandel> dobey: indeed, just running tests is not enough, I usually try my best to do the same
<dobey> mandel: google just pointed me at http://gamesprites.wikidot.com/
<dobey> ok so that doesn't work so much
<dobey> pretty empty
<dobey> anyway just google for some; there's probably some on deviantart.com too
<mandel> dobey: yes, I've been trying to find design with google and is bloody hard
<dobey> mandel: you can always just make simple shapes on your own to help learn the API
<dobey> like, make your own pac-man like images or something
<mandel> dobey: yes, I think I'll do something like that, should be easier than trying to make it nice
<mandel> dobey: I'm going to get you those branches fixed first
<dobey> good :)
<nessita> zyga: hey! still around? new release of ubuntuone-control-panel ready for natty: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel
<zyga> nessita, sure
<zyga> nessita, ppa or build from source?
<nessita> zyga: binaries ready, you should be able to get them with apt-get update + apt-get upgrade
<zyga> nessita, updating
<duanedesign> everyone have a great holiday.
<karni> duanedesign: you too :)
<mandel> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/point_to_pylint/+merge/44332 should be ready
<mandel> dobey: also, do you mind running the tests for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/point_to_pylint/+merge/44332 just to have a 100% approval?
<beuno> karni, still no udfs for me
<beuno> any idea what I canh do to help debug?
<karni> beuno: that's bad. did it FC or just empty UDFs screen?
<beuno> karni, just empty
<karni> beuno: did you wait till second notification disappear? ('Syncing...' notification)
<karni> in practice, we'll have something before the Dashboard, so that initial sync is performed before the user enters any section.
<beuno> karni, did not get such a notification I think
<karni> beuno: umm.. ok then, I'll give you the latest link, and you'll give it a try, ok :) ?
 * karni tests the .apk first.
<beuno> karni, sure, anything you need
<CardinalFang> karni, that uploadFile takes  (Uri uri, String path) .  What are those parameters?
<CardinalFang> I'm guessing Uri is the local path.  file:///...
<karni> CardinalFang: ok, I just added upload source (raw, need to work on it, hope to have it today). currently it's (Uri uri, String path) -- uri from the MediaContentProvider (say, a picture picked from a photo gallery), and path was preferred upload path in the main volume (/Ubuntu\ One)
<karni> CardinalFang: so we should make it something like:
<karni> uploadFile(Uri uri, String volume, String node)
<karni> uri - defines source, volume and node define destination in U1 storage
<CardinalFang> Ah!  Tee hee.
<karni> CardinalFang: please, please, don't treat it as a final api
<CardinalFang> Of course.
<karni> CardinalFang: it was just a quick draft :) I'm open to suggestions
<karni> But I think uri, volume, node should do fine.
<karni> beuno: when you see dashboard, you'll get first notification in the task bar, Connecting...
<karni> beuno: then it will disappear, and Syncing... will appear
<beuno> karni, I'll open it up again
<beuno> we should probably move that away from the task bar
<karni> beuno: when that 2nd notification (U1 picture) disappears
<beuno> it's not super visible
<karni> beuno: you can hit UDfs
<karni> beuno: http://ubuntuone.com/p/UuE/
<karni> beuno: you might wanna uninstall
<karni> beuno: just to besure you get what I have.
<beuno> karni, I just re-opened
<beuno> I get Connectiong
<beuno> then authenticating
<beuno> then the icon is gone
<beuno> no notifications
<karni> beuno: and yes -- the notification is only for you. like I said, I wil overlay something over the dashboard
<karni> beuno: fine. then get the latest version, you've got a second notification, just for testing
<beuno> ok
<beuno> I'll try that
<karni> ok, what I believe is the solution -- after you log in, you land on a nice, few picture tutorial, and there's a status line saying 'Syncing'
<karni> you would watch those few slides (or just wait), and when initial sync is done (only the first time)
<karni> you would click 'I'm ready to rock' or whatever you like the button to say ;)
<beuno> for the first time you open the app, yeah
<karni> and then you'd get the dashboard.
<karni> yes.
<karni> beuno: ok, tell me if that reinstall gives you the second notification, and after that, if UDFs work - I want to make sure we're there already. Doesn't look good if it works for me, but not for you :)
 * karni looks at the UDFs screen on his Hero
<beuno> karni, now I get syncing
<karni> beuno: ok, wait for it to finish :)
<karni> and hit UDFs / Shares when that's done.
<karni> the notification is just for debugging, the dashboard shouldn't be visible at that point.
<beuno> (still syncing)
<karni> beuno: takes a while, huh. depends on how much you have, indeed.
<karni> beuno: if you had android sdk installed, you'd see under $ adb logcat how (quite fast) it goes through the files meta.
<karni> That's why a slide show might be better then a dialog saying 'this may take a moment'
<beuno> right
<karni> beuno: are you on HSDPA/3G/wifi ?
<beuno> karni, wifi
<beuno> still syncing
<karni> beuno: plus, showing what is being synced also gives user the feeling he's not waiting for nothing. so we can make that happen, too.
<beuno> but I do see shares now
<karni> win. I was getting worried.
<CardinalFang> it should perhaps be less piecemeal.  Get a high-level summary first, then actually start transferring data.
<karni> CardinalFang: by high-level summary, you mean?
<karni> ah.. that's the way AU1 worked
<CardinalFang> List of shares, list of top level files and directories in each.
<karni> it refreshed every dir it was necessary. that's what you mean, probably
<beuno> still syncing!
<karni> CardinalFang: uhm
<karni> beuno: you have the SDK installed?
<CardinalFang> karni, I'm just "talking out of my hat".  I don't know enough about it yet.
<beuno> karni, I do, but there;s something with USB I need to tweak in Ubuntu
<karni> CardinalFang: that's possible. looks like I'll have to tweak the initial sync process.
<beuno> karni, logs on the way
<CardinalFang> karni, I 'll look, too.  Maybe some breadth-first search, assuming it's depth-first.
<karni> beuno: adb logcat would give you a hint what's going behind the scenes. ok, thanks
<karni> CardinalFang: yes, it's DFS
<karni> like the order of delta served
<karni> parent -> child
<karni> beuno: looks like it finished, don't mind the notification
<karni> beuno: no more meta syncing at the end of the log
<karni> beuno: the notification was a quick dirty hack with AtomicInteger ;)
<karni> the second one, that is
<karni> beuno: I want to get that upload working for CardinalFang and I'll start smoothing out things
<beuno> karni, no rush
<beuno> just wanting to help test
 * karni feels shy when serving broken apk's haha
<beuno> so
<beuno> I don't have udfs
<beuno> and I only have one share
<karni> wait. I thought you saw them, no?
<beuno> not udfs
<beuno> a share
<beuno> now
<beuno> force close
<karni> ah
<beuno> but when going to "published" and hitting back
<karni> published is *not* implemented
<karni> was that a FC ?
<beuno> yes
<karni> if so, that's fine.
<beuno> sent logs
<karni> ok, sorry for that :)
<beuno> relax!
<beuno> this is why I'm testing it
<beuno> to break it
<karni> :)
<karni> I should make a list what doesn't work yet. Published section, Account details, possibly other preferences
<beuno> karni, maybe start filing bugs and targeting against milestones?
<karni> hhahha, 1st milestone - AU1 compatibility, 31 Dec. but I have nothing against filling out bugs, to have everything in place.
<karni> beuno: I'll add that sync-screen before the dashboard, looks like we need it quite much
<beuno> karni, whatever makes it easier for you
<karni> beuno: I'm happy with filling out bugs, if you have time and energy, please do -- you'll know when I've fixed things
<karni> beuno: I'll be still updating you ~daily
 * beuno nods
<dobey> mandel: did you fix those branches, or are you stuck in a glass of chimay?
<mandel> dobey: they where fixed :)
<mandel> dobey: I pinged you a while back…
<mandel> dobey: although chimay is a great idea :)
<mandel> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/point_to_pylint/+merge/44332 should be ready
<mandel> 19:58
<mandel> dobey: also, do you mind running the tests for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/point_to_pylint/+merge/44332 just to have a 100% approval?
 * karni works on file upload
<dobey> mandel: approved
<mandel> dobey: sweet, I'll set the state so tarmac takes care, thx a lot!
<dobey> mandel: get me a chimay too
<dobey> already did :)
<mandel> sweet, thx again!
<dobey> sure
<karni> what's the width of advised margin in the source? was it 60 or 80 characters?
<nessita> karni: 79 + return
<karni> nessita: somehow I new you'd spot that question! thank you :)
<nessita> :-)
<karni> (and yes, it's the second time I asked that :F ;) )
<dobey> backporting is pain.
<karni> verterok: Hi verterok. Has anything changed with upload in the java implementation of storage protocol recently?
<karni> verterok: I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/546720/ with code ported to Ubuntu One Files from AndroidU1 (the upload method is virtually the same)
<verterok> karni: nope, last time I changed anything was a few weeks ago (when I told you about the generations/get_delta) stuff
<karni> verterok: I see.
<verterok> karni: hmm, looks like there is a bug in the server it should be: "Previous hash does not match."
<karni> verterok: Yup.
<verterok> karni: you need to pass the previous hash in order to upload something
<karni> verterok: And in case it's a new file, it's a HashUtils.emptyHash(), isn't it?
<verterok> karni: the server will not allow you to upload a file with a previous_hash different from what the server knows as the previous hash
<verterok> karni: I think so
<karni> Yes. I end up with empty nodes..
<karni> verterok: It makes files, but complains about previous hash, which actually is HashUtils.emptyHash(), that's why I was wondering.
<verterok> karni: but if you are using the no-content capability, no empty hash needed
<karni> verterok: Ok, I'll spend some time figuring out what went wrong.
<karni> oh
<verterok> as there is no content on the file
<karni> verterok: yes I am. And I think that's what's new. So -- what should be the prev hash?
<verterok> karni: not even sure if u1-java-sp actually supports that, let me check the code
<karni> verterok: Bah, we didn't use *any* caps in AU1. Probably that's why something's new with uploading now -- now that we use 'no-content' capability.
<verterok> karni: yeap
<karni> verterok: So what's the advice from my guru. prev_hash should be an empty string? Or skip the no-content cap ;)?
<verterok> karni: try using "", yes empty string
<karni> verterok: thanks, will try!
<verterok> karni:  not sure if it will work...but if doesn't work we might need to fix java-sp :/
<karni> verterok: i'll ping you in a sec. if it doesn't, I guess skipping 'no-content' capability would at least temporarily solve it.
 * karni tests
<karni> verterok: Win. Empty prev_hash did the trick! \o/
<verterok> nice
<karni> verterok: Thanks :)
<verterok> np
<dobey> *yawn*
<karni> CardinalFang: basic upload is in place, but temporarily uploading only under /Ubuntu\ One. since you need uploads to /.ubuntuone/something UDF , I have to feed some more data into 'nodes/paths' tracking, and you'll be set to integrate.
<karni> CardinalFang: I didn't push it yet, but the uploadFile method in the service is: public void uploadFile(Uri uri, String volume, String parent)
<karni> where Uri is the Pictures/other media content Uri, volume - self explanatory, parent - parent directory node of where the content lands.
<dobey> later all
<karni> later dobey
<CardinalFang> karni, I'll wait until it lands.
<CardinalFang> karni, oo
<karni> CardinalFang: land means 'push to lp' ?
<karni> CardinalFang: actually.. upload's ready, if you'll be using the service method. I'll push it.
<CardinalFang> karni, okay, yes, plz.  Do I need to update the AIDL?
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm sorry, but I did other little changes as well. I imagine it's not a good practice per-branch. lp:~mkarnicki/ubuntuone-android-files/basic-upload
<karni> CardinalFang: the branch contains changes in AIDLs
<CardinalFang> Okay.  I'll try to work with it tonight.
<CardinalFang> You rock, karni.
<karni> CardinalFang: I guess it should be my first merge proposal?
<karni> CardinalFang: Nice word from you counts for me! Thank you.
<karni> CardinalFang: As a side note -- I tested uploading myself. If you want to test it via-app (other than directly using the service method call), please use the upload button only under any folder under /Ubuntu\ One folder
<karni> CardinalFang: It sounds silly, but that's what I'll fix now. However, uploadFile() call works for any volume/node
<CardinalFang> karni, okay.
<karni> CardinalFang: last question -- if I want to implement new stuff now, should I branch the trunk again? or work on what I currently have?
<CardinalFang> karni, branch trunk again.  Or branch yours if you must or you expect many conflicts.
<CardinalFang> I'm called away to dinner.
<karni> :) bon apetit!
<CardinalFang> karni, get rest!
<karni> CardinalFang: thank you :)
<CardinalFang> karni, no burning out!  I forbid it!  :)
<karni> CardinalFang: You're too kind :)
<karni> CardinalFang: have a great afternoon
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll spend a little time with my family then!
<CardinalFang> Laters, all.
<karni> bye!
 * karni lost connection for last >20 minutes
<karni> CardinalFang: beuno: I proposed a merge, but removed it, since I spotted a classpath entry with my home dir in it uhh.
<karni> CardinalFang: let's try to fix the ant setup next time, it bothers me that eclipse builds it fine, but ant builds the app with some missing OAuth dependency :( ok, take care!
 * karni calls it a day
#ubuntuone 2010-12-23
<ralsina> good morning everyone
<duanedesign> good morning al
<duanedesign> all*
<ralsina> good morning!
<karni> good morning everyone!
<duanedesign> rye: do you know if anyone has set up U1 on a server edition and written a guide about it?
<duanedesign> i seem to remember someone was going to do this...
<duanedesign> hello karni
<karni> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> how are you today?
<duanedesign> karni: ^
<duanedesign> in a lecture?
<karni> duanedesign: not really, in hometown since Mon/Tue night :)
<karni> duanedesign: helped out with huge shopping twice and finding some time for coding :)
<karni> duanedesign: feeling good, thanks! I feel it will be a good day for programming haha
<karni> duanedesign: how are you :)?
 * karni can't understand how ant builds broken apk while eclipse does the job right :<
<ralsina> hello nessita!
<zyga> nessita, hi
<nessita> hello everyone!
<zyga> nessita, regarding bug I talked about yesterday, I'm still investigating when exactly the problem occurs, I'll report it when I have more data
<nessita> zyga: you mean the bug re: throttling?
<zyga> no, xdg stuff
<nessita> ah, right
<nessita> zyga: did you tried new control panel?
<zyga> nessita, I was going to ask about tha
<zyga> nessita, is it in any PPA I should be aware of? I didn not get any new u1 packages on natty yesterday
<nessita> ralsina: FYI, yesterday I released and packaged control panel v0.1.0 (without the services tab)
<ralsina> nessita: great :-)
<nessita> zyga: do you have any control panel installed, even if it's the old version?
<ralsina> nessita: are you on track for the devices tab as we talked? I got dropped off the internet too early
<zyga> nessita, what's the package name?
<nessita> zyga: becasue the package is in the repo, universe for now until we fill the MIR
<nessita> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel
<zyga> ah,that explains it
<zyga> just a sec
<nessita> ralsina: more or less, yesterday I took  a pause in the afternoon and kept working after dinner. And Chipaca said he will be pairing with me today, helping, so that is good
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<nessita> ralsina: I should be able to get the tab ready for eoding today
<nessita> ralsina: so I may bug you tomorrow for a review
<ralsina> nessita: no problem
<nessita> Chipaca: let me know when you're ready to sprint
 * nessita grabs a glass of milk
<zyga> nessita, got it
<zyga> nessita, playing with it, the captcha failed early on, let's see what i can find
<zyga> nessita, I got it working
<zyga> nessita, should it list all my synced folders already?
<nessita> zyga: yes, on the second tab, 'Folders'
<zyga> nessita, on clean install it behaves strange
<nessita> meaning?
<zyga> nessita, right now I can see everything about my plan etc but since I'm not signed (not user, with network) it does not list the folders
<zyga> nessita, on top of that when I first started it there were two popups for sign-in
<zyga> one from the maverick cycle
<zyga> and the second one from your new control panel after I clicked the button for existing users on the right hand side of the panel
<zyga> (both popus were different)
<nessita> ah, that was syncdaemon that didn't have credentials
<zyga> anyway, now I'm signed in but not connected so it says there are no folders
<zyga> yeah
<nessita> is a known bug but not reported
<zyga> I think so too
<nessita> could you please report that 2 sign in dialog? is caused by activating syncdaemon before the creds are in place
<zyga> sure
<zyga> I --connected
<nessita> zyga: regarding your folders, if it says there is no folders, then there is no folders. Let's confirm:
<nessita> zyga: wait, connection has nothing to do with folders
<zyga> nothing changed so far, description is with user with network and "ready to connect"
<zyga> processing queues
<zyga> I think it just needs to get to a stable metadata state to know there are folders
<zyga> but the UI is wrong
<zyga> it's not "no folders"
<zyga> but "no data yet"
<nessita> zyga: in the folders tab, what do you see? a spinner? a legend?
<zyga> I made a screenshot, just the text sayin "no folders to show"
<nessita> ok, now, in a terminal
<zyga> nessita, I'll be taking screenshots as I go, I can post them somewhere later
<nessita> what does u1sdtool --lidt-folders show?
<nessita> zyga: wait, if the UI says no folders, that's the info that syncdaemon sens
<nessita> sends*
<zyga> it shows my folders correctly
<zyga> (in u1sdtool)
<nessita> ok, I need the logs then
<nessita> could you please do the following:
<zyga> I know where the log file is
<zyga> just tell me where to put them
<nessita> wait! :-)
<zyga> :D
<zyga> ok
<nessita> in terminal : killall ubuntuone-control-panel-backend; DEBUG=True python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone-control-panel-backend
<nessita> in another terminal: killall ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk; DEBUG=True ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<nessita> and paste the output from both terminals to two text files and please attach it to a new bug report saying something like "folder info mismatch"
<nessita> zyga: so I can debug further
<zyga> nessita, I did that but now folders show up correctly
<Chipaca> nessita: let's do it
<zyga> if you want I'm on mumble, It's quite annoying to switch betweens vms to talk over irc
<nessita> Chipaca: yes! I assigned a bug report for you
<Chipaca> nessita: very generous of you
<nessita> zyga: honestly, I can't. I'm running a lot  against a deadline
<nessita> zyga: I'll be happy to first week of jan, or in the rally if you go there
<nessita> Chipaca: looking for it
<zyga> I'll be there
<nessita> Chipaca: bug 690325
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690325 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Download banner from a fixed URL, on failure use a default banner (affects: 2) (heat: 431)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690325
<zyga> so do you want those _new_ logs? that second run showed all folders correctly
<zyga> I suspect it's the very first run that's borked
<nessita> zyga: not really...
<nessita> zyga: can be, I will try it myself
<nessita> zyga: thanks for your feedback!
<nessita> Chipaca: please branch u1cp and I'll give you pointers
<zyga> thanks
<Chipaca> nessita: done
<nessita> Chipaca: so, in u1/cp/gtk/gui.py there is this ManagementPanel which holds, for now, a fixed image that acts as a banner
<nessita> Chipaca: tests are located at u1/cp/gtk/tests/test_gui.py
<Chipaca> nessita: why the frontend and not the backend doing the image grabbing?
<nessita> Chipaca: glade file for that piece is located at data/management.ui
<nessita> Chipaca: yeah, I was pointing what we have so far
<Chipaca> nessita: so moving it to the backend makes sense?
<nessita> Chipaca: but +1 to image grabbing on the backend
<nessita> Chipaca: backend has kinda 3 layers:
<nessita> lower layer can be either webclient (does api calls) or dbus_client (calls SD and SSO thru dbus)
<nessita> then, there is a backend.py layer that uses the above
<nessita> and on top of that, a dbus_service layer that provides all the dbus for the backend layer
<nessita> lowest layer and backend use deferred to handle blocking ops
<nessita> dbus make use of those deferred and dbus signals to provide asynchronism
<nessita> Chipaca: I think this image grabbing should go into webclient and escalte to the dbus_service module, where it should provide something like:
<nessita> download_banner(params may be: locale? size? anything else? -> so, a dict, at least empty for now)
<nessita> return signals should be something like:
<nessita> BannerDownloaded(path?)
<Chipaca> nessita: question: what does the devices tab show if there is no network?
<nessita> BannerDownloadError(error_dict) (error dict is a string-string dict of the form {utils.ERROR_TYPE: type, utils.ERROR_MESSAGE: message}
<nessita> Chipaca: we don't handle that. Network access is only handled in the overview screen :-/
<nessita> it will be stay 'fetching' for ever
<nessita> so, in the UI, a spinner that never stops, in the backend, not sure if alecu did anything to timeout
<rye> duanedesign, well, i have rebuilt my server so that i can continue testing that. There are two ways - first is to make ubuntuone-syncdaemon working on the server and second - provide a special commandline client that implements basic upload/download/list/etc
<rye> duanedesign, i am now testing the latter variant, since running dbus in ssh of some sort is really hacky
<ralsina> nessita, dobey standup in 6'
<nessita> argh! /me forgot
<ralsina> nessita: dobey is away so maybe I should just call you on the phone :-)
<dobey> huh?
<ralsina> dobey: well, you were away 2 minutes ago :-D
 * nessita writes the summaty
<dobey> ooh yeah
<dobey> hrmm, latency went up 2-3 ms it seems
<ralsina> me
<nessita> me
<ralsina> DONE: started PyQt/SSO-client coding
<ralsina> TODO: finish it, start PyQt preferences following nessita's doc and Ivanka's UI design
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no, just slow
<ralsina> nessita?
<nessita> DONE: work on bug 673672 and bug 673673 (services tabd, basically). Answered honks on #u1. Follow up on somw ussoc bugs (found bug 693531)
<nessita> TODO: finish services tab
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673672 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Check with apt-get if the bookmark extension is already installed (affects: 1) (heat: 85)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673672
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673673 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Use apt-get with gksudo to install the extension (affects: 1) (heat: 85)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673673
<dobey> λ DONE: bug 693462, bug 660648, major headway on initial client backport work
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 693531 in ubuntu-sso-client "Failing to store a token in the keyring results in a verification email (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693531
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 693462 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "dbus config loading fails if not installed in system (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693462
<dobey> λ TODO: 683351, finish initial client backport work for lucid, cp nightlies
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 660648 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Non translated elements in the interface (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660648
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1082145214.png
<dobey> wheeee
<ralsina> dobey: ok, envy achieved ;-)
<ralsina> any comments about the standup?
<ralsina> dobey: and while we' re at it... http://twitpic.com/3iqf8a
<dobey> ralsina: you're not working *on* the ferris wheel? :)
<nessita> me!
<nessita> comment: Chipaca is hacking on the cp! ueeeee
<ralsina> nessita: congratulations. I feel lonely, I never code with anyone :-)
<nessita> and another comment, already said: u1cp v0.1.0 was released and packaged yesterday
<ralsina> dobey: Not yet. I may go there in the lunch break, though ;-)
<nessita> natty universe repo was hit yesterday as well, now we need to fill the MIR
<nessita> ralsina: would you help me with the MIR? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements
<nessita> ralsina: I started the bug at bug #690227
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690227 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ubuntuone-control-panel (affects: 1) (heat: 488)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690227
<ralsina> anything else or eom?
<nessita> ralsina: you can read the wiki page and use all your super powers to convince the mir team why cp is so awesome that should go to the CD. Chipaca and dobey may help, I think
<nessita> eom for me
<ralsina> I will try, I have not used THOSE superpowers yet :-)
<dobey> it's so awesome it should go in ubuntuone-client ;)
<nessita> dobey: you can let it go, can't you? is xmas! :-)
<ralsina> nessita: I should nominate it for natty, or is some other superpower that' s needed?
<nessita> ralsina: what do you mean? the u1cp package is already on natty universe repo
<ralsina> nessita: then I have no superpower-related links on launchpad for that bug and I am not sure what you are asking of me
<ralsina> It's one of those things I just never did before and need to learn how to do
<nessita> ralsina: let me explain myself a bit more. The wiki describes the procedure to nominate a package already in universe to be in the main repo. For this procedure, we need to fil a new bug which description should conform all the requirements from section "Requirements"
<nessita> ralsina: what I would need help from you is grabbing the bug 690227 and completing the description so we can apply for inclusion in the main repo
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690227 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ubuntuone-control-panel (affects: 1) (heat: 429)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690227
<ralsina> nessita: ooooohhh ok, will do immediately
<nessita> s/completing/complete/
<nessita> ralsina: this is the description of the MIR process: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess (sorry, I should have pointed this before)
<ralsina> nessita: ok then :-)
<karni> umm.. how do I share a folder from under Nautilus ?
<nessita> ralsina: basically we're at point 2 (File a bug report for the package, titled "[MIR] sourcepackagename". Include the rationale and description of the violations of UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements, and a confirmation that you checked the requirements carefully. )
<nessita> karni: right click, context menu -> Ubuntu One -> share (or something similar)
<ralsina> so, I can do the confirmation, and then subscribe MIR
<nessita> karni: right click on the folder
<karni> nessita: I don't have Ubuntu One in the contest. apart from Publish
<nessita> ralsina: yes, we need to complete the bus description first, is not ready
<karni> no wait! it says
<ralsina> nessita: right
<karni> Synchronize on Ubuntu One
<ralsina> nessita: I'll make a pass at completing it and get back to you, ok?
<nessita> karni: nopes, that is for making a folder. So the folder is not under Ubuntu One yet?
<nessita> ralsina: yes!
<nessita> karni: I mean, what you're trying to share is not in U1 yet?
<karni> nessita: I put it in my home. bah, it's probably because it's not under U1 folder?
<karni> right
<karni> it's just for testing, I'll make a new folder under U1
<nessita> karni: you want to share with other people or with other machines of yours?
<ralsina> nessita: I am still lost in some spots but I promise you won't have to walk me through the same things more than once, usually ;-)
<karni> nessita: one person (anyone actually ;D )
<karni> nessita: there it is, Share option, thanks
<nessita> prego
<nessita> ralsina: :-)
<nessita> ok, going away for coding for a while
<karni> beuno: I have shared a test folder with you. Please accept ^ ^ Upload works under ROOT and UDFs, time to test SHAREs
<ralsina> nessita, dobey: I won't be able to do the weekly meeting at 12:15. We should reschedule or just skip it, since nothing much changed since last week except "everyone worked", I think
<nessita> ralsina: +1 to skip
<dobey> skipping is good
<ralsina> unanymous skipping then. I feel we would just be later by having it :-)
<karni> nessita: would you mind if I shared a low-traffic test share with you? I need to have at lest one to test Ubuntu One Files upload to shares
<karni> and beuno is not here ATM
<nessita> karni: sure! as long as you don't need much input from me, I'm kinda busy :-)
<beuno> karni, woooo, share away!
<karni> nessita: no, not really. just a e-mail on priv, and that's it ^ ^
<karni> hahaha
<karni> nessita: ok, no need for share, beuno's here, thanks!
<nessita> karni: :-)
<nessita> hola beuno
<beuno> hola nessita!
<nessita> beuno: enjoying the weather? :-D
 * nessita is melting
<beuno> nessita, I'm thinking of just opening the refrigerator and leaving it open
<nessita> beuno: it may break, but that may not be an issue given this insanely hot
<karni> beuno: you can check 1 file uploaded from U1F to the share. I'd appreciate if you made another test folder and shared it with me (I know previous share is bi-directional, I want to check something else)
<ralsina> nessita: I did a first pass, still needs the background section, which I will do in ... 90 minutes. I have to go buy groceries and eat.
<nessita> sure!
<beuno> karni, sure
<karni> beuno: thanks
<beuno> karni, done
 * karni waits for U1 to process the share. not visible yet.
<beuno> karni, I used the desktop, so let me know if it doesn't arrive
<karni> beuno: yes, I can't quite see it yet, not under webUI
<karni> nor an e-mail (should I get one?)
 * Chipaca looks at beuno
<karni> beuno: there it is!
<Chipaca> bah, stupid internets
<Chipaca> nessita: I installed u1cp, and got no binary for my effort
<nessita> Chipaca: what u1cp package did you install? there are 3: python-u1cp, u1cp, and u1cp-gtk
<Chipaca> nessita: right, just realized taht
<Chipaca> nessita: you need to make u1cp recommend u1cp-gui, and make u1cp-gtk provide it
<nessita> Chipaca: would you please please file me a bug under the package tracker? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+filebug
<Chipaca> nessita: sugar
 * nessita prefers honey
<nessita> both for eat and for to be called
<nessita> :-P
<beuno> hiya Chipaca
<Chipaca> beuno: hi
<Chipaca> nessita: is the u1cp banner already on the servers?
<Chipaca> nessita: bug 693798
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 693798 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "u1cp should recommend u1cp-gui, and u1cp-gtk should provide it (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693798
<nessita> Chipaca: no, is not, we need that branch as well
<Chipaca> nessita: ok, wfm
<nessita> Chipaca: beuno said it should go to /media/images, and alecu suggested we should hit a url pointing to a view that delivers the image, so we can add any logic we need in between
<nessita> Chipaca: if you feel like doing that branch as well, you will be awarded (?)
<Chipaca> nessita: on this, i agree with beuno
<nessita> Chipaca: me too, and with alecu, is mainly the same? we need to process the accept-language stuff, for example
<Chipaca> nessita: apache handles that
<nessita> Chipaca: but what if we want to send different images depending on the client revno?
<dobey> version perhaps. revno not possible
<nessita> dobey: right
<Chipaca> nessita: we'd have to send the client revno for that
<Chipaca> heh, no $revno$ in bzr
<nessita> Chipaca: yes, can be done easily, right? not saying to do it today, but should be a small branch on bug fixing stage
<dobey> sending the client version is easy
<dobey> just a one line change probably
<dobey> well, maybe more, since you need to store it somewhere
<nessita> plus a few lines on tests, but yes
<dobey> but as far as the http bit goes, it's one more call i think
<nessita> one more? isn't it the same?
<Chipaca> nessita: addHeader or whatever it's called
<dobey> setUserAgent or something
<nessita> http://hit.me/give-me-image/I'm-natty-0.582.5
<nessita> ah, I was planning on passing it as django view argument
<dobey> no you should set the User-Agent header properly
<nessita> dobey: why?
<dobey> not passing http arguments
<nessita> why not a django view argument?
<dobey> because it's the correct way to do it
<nessita> dobey: can you please explain why?
<nessita> I find it cleaner passing an argument to the view, but I know little about http
<dobey> nessita: RFC 2616
<nessita> dobey: I won't read that today, can you please share the interesting part?
<Chipaca> nessita: how do you get the information to the server?
<Chipaca> nessita: in the URL?
<dobey> nessita: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546946/
<Chipaca> nessita: but then we're stuck with serving it from django
<nessita> Chipaca: yeah... just like the remove phone api, let's say
<Chipaca> nessita: and it's a static file, modulo language and revno or whatever
<nessita> Chipaca: I would you with you and dobey think best, like I mentioned I'm not particular skilled in this area. I still think that having a django view gives us a lot of power, but maybe that's overkill at this stage
<nessita> I would go*
<nessita> dobey: understood, thanks
<dobey> the django view is probably the easiest way to do it, but the language and user-agent should still be passed with the correct headers as per the RFC
<nessita> dobey: right
<dobey> dealing with the language might require a script anyway, to deal with falling back through the list
<dobey> so that if someone is using turkish, we don't just fail
<nessita> dobey: I thought that apache can handle fallbacks
<dobey> nessita: not sure what you mean there. apache has no knowledge of what the appropriate content to serve is, outside of the url being requested
<nessita> dobey: ah, I was confused
 * nessita brbs
<mandel> nessita: ping
 * dobey prepeares to watch a million failing tests
<mandel> dobey: got a second for a quick question?
<dobey> mandel: what's up?
<mandel> dobey: is there code to access the secrets api from python already available somewhere?
<mandel> dobey: like the txsecrets cde in ubuntu-clent-sso
<dobey> mandel: just the txsecertes in ubuntu-sso-client afaik
<mandel> dobey: I'd like to use the code for destopcouch, so that we do not worry about kwallet etc..
<dobey> mandel: right
<mandel> but adding a dependency to ubuntu-sso is not a great idea...
<dobey> mandel: yeah, the txsecrets code needs to become a library on its own
<mandel> dobey: indeed that would be the best idea, I'd try to do that
<mandel> nessita: any objection? ^
<dobey> well i guess we need to coordinate that
<dobey> because it means new packages in ubuntu and more red tape stuff
<mandel> dobey: yes, I agree, but the sooner the better, also I've heard bad things about the python bindings for the gnome-keyring
<mandel> ralsina: could we get this started at some point?
 * mandel wonders if ralsina is here....
<karni> mandel: ralsina left at 15:37 for 90 minutes, FYI
 * karni could have been a bit less detailing :F
<dobey> mandel: i'd say write the code and import from sso for now, and we can deal with splitting it after the holiday when we're all back
<mandel> karni: hahaha cool, thx for the info :)
<mandel> dobey: makes sense, at least I'll start working on it
<dobey> mandel: if you really insist on working on it on your holiday anyway. at least make it work as-is, and then we'll make it landable first week of jan
<mandel> dobey: heheh I should stay away for the holidays, that is true...
<karni> beuno: things looking good today. photo upload fully functional, I also know how to possibly speed up initial sync (writes to sqlite per file should be converted to batch or some other burst write )
<nessita> mandel: I was away for a few minutes, wanna repeat?
<mandel> nessita: I was just talking about when should we move desktopcouch to use txsecrets, but dobey correctly pointed out that it could be done when people are not on holiday, to many pieces to move
<nessita> mandel:  so, uyou're splitting the tcxsecrets on its own library? we could just do a separated package
<nessita> dobey: what about just another package?
<nessita> not that I can do that today, but january I can. I also have to split the gtk code into a separate package
<mandel> nessita: then I can wait 'itl then, not a huge issue
<mandel> and I'm on holidays :)
<dobey> nessita: i think it should be moved out of the ubuntu_sso namespace. there's no point in just putting it in another binary package, when the idea is to avoid depending on ubuntu-sso-client to use it. it would be better as a separate source at that point
<nessita> dobey: like a whole new package and project, you say?
<mandel> nessita: I believe dobey is right, it should be a diff tree so that e can use in diff projects with not heavy dependencies
<dobey> yes i think it makes sense in this case, unfortunately
<nessita> dobey: ok then! Let's do this. I'll do it on Jan. mandel: Can you please file a bug for me? on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+filebug
<mandel> nessita: sure
 * mandel flies to launchpad
<mandel> nessita: there you go bug 693821
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 693821 in ubuntu-sso-client "Txsecrets must be reused (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693821
<nessita> mandel: thanks, I'll tweak a bit the description
<mandel> nessita: please do, I suck at those things...
<nessita> :-)
 * nessita -> lunch
<Chipaca> nessita: anywhere in u1cp where the version is stored right now?
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> Chipaca: i suppose the question is do we want to send the cp version or the file sync client version, or what
<dobey> Chipaca: if the version is goign to be used to determine a "new features" image to use, we should probably figure out how to classify that properly
<Chipaca> ISTM that we can safely not send anything now, and add the version info we want down the road
<Chipaca> i.e. we'll know the one with no version info is the one in Natty :)
<dobey> lunch time
<ralsina> mandel: ping
<mandel> ralsina: pong
<ralsina> what should we get started? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: at some point, after xmas, to move txsecrets out so that it can be used by the other projects
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<ralsina> care to explain what txsecrets is, unless you prefer I go google it and look more competent ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: txsecrets resides in ubuntu-sso-client (under utils) and is the code that uses the secrets api from dbus to access the keyring
<ralsina> oh, ok
<mandel> ralsina: that way we get kwallet and gnomekeyring for 'free' on linux
<ralsina> so, it' s a binding to gnome-keyring via dbus?
<ralsina> oh, good
<ralsina> is it better than python-keyring?
<ralsina> because that one also supports windows and "nothing"
<mandel> ralsina: is a binding to the secrets api via dbus http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/secret-storage-spec
<ralsina> mandel: cool, didn't know that API at freedesktop
<ralsina> So, yes, I agree it would be nice to have as a separate project someday
<mandel> ralsina: I'd like to have it so we can get it in desktopcouch ( i was looking at thekeyring for windows when I though about it)
<ralsina> mandel: desktopcouch was migrating to python-keyring last I looked :-)
 * ralsina may be wrong, of course
<karni> beuno: this is why initial sync is slower than it should http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=681 -- we can walk this wround with a bit of hacking, but I don't think it's at the very top of TODO ATM. I'll shift my focus a bit to app Preferences.
 * ralsina even has a vague memory of reporting that bug and/or sending a patch
<mandel> ralsina:  that was an option, but did not work due to the way we store things in gnome-keyring
<mandel> ralsina:
<mandel> ralsina: sil	 know more about the specifics
<ralsina> hey, I did report that bug and you answered it, a year ago :-) Too bad it didn' t work
<ralsina> 1 year+1 day ago to be exact
<karni> beuno: on the very low lever, this is how I'll improve speed a little -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/546979/
<ralsina> but anyway, sure, that's ok by me. What are you going to use on windows?
<karni> *level
<mandel> ralsina: we currently have a small code that uses the DPAPI from windows and the keyring, since vds and  found issues with python-keyring on windows
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<Chipaca> I'm getting segfaults with libsoup :(
<nessita> Chipaca: is that when running soup + gtk? or libsoup alone?
<Chipaca> nessita: soup alone
<nessita> argh
<nessita> Chipaca: so, not threads involved, and it crashes?
<Chipaca> nessita: 1 sec and I'll pastebin my code
<Chipaca> maybe it's just me (?)
<nessita> ack. Anyways, we can download the image using plain urllib and if there is proxy or some other failure we just use the fallback image?
<Chipaca> nessita: I'd hate to do that
<Chipaca> hate, hate, hate
<Chipaca> nessita: but, I can do it to get the feature working, hate myself, and then we fix it later
<nessita> Chipaca: right. The most complicated part, that I know of, is detecting a problem since urlopen will not timeout on its own
<Chipaca> nessita: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546984/
<ralsina> nessita: you can make it timeout, let me check
<nessita> Chipaca: missing f.close on line 12
<nessita> f.close()
<ralsina> nessita: in python 2.6 and later urllib.urlopen has a timeout parameter
<nessita> Chipaca: that's why the full image is not completely stored (I think)
<Chipaca> nessita: nope, f.close is inplicit in it falling out of scope
<Chipaca> implicit, also
<ralsina> sorry urllib2.urlopen
<nessita> Chipaca: also, 'wb' is needed I think
<Chipaca> nessita: nope, only on windows
<Chipaca> nessita: (so, yeah, in production code yes)
<nessita> I disagree for binary data...
<nessita> anyways, that doesn't seem to be the issue
<nessita> since feh WARNING: /tmp/x.png - No Imlib2 loader for that file format
<nessita> Chipaca: isn't there any header to set such as mimetype or similar? (just shooting blanks here)
<nessita> like, "hey soup, you'll read some binary data, be wise"
<ralsina> nessita: is the png size correct?
<ralsina> if it's smaller it may be getting truncated. On windows, a wrong file mode (forgetting the b) would make it larger
<nessita> ralsina: nopes
<nessita> ralsina: image size is 222790, image downloaded is 8
<ralsina> nessita: ok, truncated is safe to say ;-)
<ralsina> it doesn' t say something like " 404 error" inside it, right? ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: yes, the "nopes" was the answer to "is the png size correct?"
<nessita> nessita@dali:~$ cat /tmp/x.png
<nessita> �PNG
<nessita> 
<nessita> nessita@dali:~$
<ralsina> ok, it may be ending the file on the first null
<nessita> yeah, I'm guessing we need to indicate to soup that binary data is gonna be read
<ralsina> which may mean a missing length parameter somewhere
<nessita> ralsina: but we don't have the length...
<ralsina> nessita: right, that can be a problem (but it comes in one of the HTTP headers). Let me check...
<ralsina> where can I see the code?
<nessita> ralsina: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/546984/ (is Chipaca's)
<beuno> karni, so the slowness seems to come from db writes?
<karni> beuno: when I turned off meta writes-per-file, it was maybe 3-5x faster
<nessita> Chipaca: my guess re: the seg fault is that  msg.response_body.get_chunk(of) is reading fruit outside a underlying buffer
<beuno> karni, wow, that is a huge improvement
<ralsina> You ae using the sync interface to soup?
<karni> beuno: like you probably saw, it's because every write is transactioned, so I/O is incurred
<nessita> ralsina: ask Chipaca :-D
<beuno> karni, right
<ralsina> chipaca: You ae using the sync interface to soup?
<Chipaca> ralsina: in the sample code, yes
<karni> beuno: if you want, I can provide an fresh apk -- I included simple progress indicator in the notification (still, just for debugging purposes)
<karni> beuno: we'll make it a separate activity with fancy progress bar etc.
<beuno> karni, sure!
 * karni test the build
<ralsina> response_body is "0 terminated"
<ralsina> the python API is like coding C with oven mitts :-)
<nessita> ralsina: but:
<nessita> In [36]: msg.response_body.length
<nessita> Out[36]: 222790L
<Chipaca> ralsina: this is gi; it isn't a python api
<nessita> that's the exact size of the image
<ralsina> Chipaca: precisely, it shows that it's just a straight C wrapper
<ralsina> It's converting the message body as a string, that' s why it's getting truncated
<ralsina> at the first NULL
<ralsina> http://library.gnome.org/devel/libsoup/stable/libsoup-2.4-SoupMessageBody.html#SoupMessageBody
<nessita> "As an added bonus, when data is filled in, it is always terminated with a '\0' byte (which is not reflected in length). "
<ralsina> it's a pointer to bytes, but if you use response_body.data ....
<ralsina> bang! truncated at the first \0
<Chipaca> yes
<ralsina> nessita: "so you can use it as a string, if you know there are no other \0s in it"  or some such
<Chipaca> that is exactly what's happening
<Chipaca> so now what :(
<ralsina> you need to read length bytes from data
<karni> beuno: like i mentioned, I'll optimize the sync speed a bit later. what you can test now, is using the upload button to upload a picture anywhere you like (~/U1, UDF or Share). code supports 3 media types, Pictures, Videos and Audio -- I'll add a menu soon. and any-file-upload afterwards. http://ubuntuone.com/p/V2p/
<ralsina> maybe ctypes?
<nessita> jo! In [46]: msg.response_body.get_chunk(0).data
<nessita> Segmentation fault
<beuno> karni, awesome
<karni> beuno: CardinalFang can finally start merging.
<ralsina> maybe use urllib2.openurl just for this one? ;-)
<CardinalFang> karni, yay!
 * rye does EOD since it looks like fixing my natty install will take a while (no applets, no clipboard, everything segfaults)
<karni> beuno: when you see the syncing notification, please unwind it, and notice the progress hint given. it's per volume, but at least you know where you're at.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll push it in a sec
<Chipaca> nessita: urllib2 would block backend.py. That was ok, right?
<beuno> karni, so I should pull in from our shared dir?
<Chipaca> or we can serve the image as xpm
<ralsina> chipaca: maybe a jpg base64-encoded :-)
<karni> CardinalFang: committed to lp:~mkarnicki/ubuntuone-android-files/basic-upload
<nessita> Chipaca: as long as you return a deferred that gets fired when download is done, yes
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll ask you to help me fix that ant setup..
<CardinalFang> sure!
<ralsina> And a bug should be posted at libsoup about not being usable through introspection
<nessita> Chipaca: and gets errback'd on any error
<karni> beuno: what do you mean? you can either test downloading or uploading using the upload button :)
<karni> beuno: the commit is currently here lp:~mkarnicki/ubuntuone-android-files/basic-upload (builds with eclipse, ant broken)
<beuno> karni, ah, I'm onh my netbook, no eclipse, no nothing!
<ralsina> or really, if there is a way to get the pointer to the response, it
<karni> beuno: you can test it from here then http://ubuntuone.com/p/V2p/
<beuno> karni, downloading!
<karni> beuno: if you want to notice the sync progress, you should uninstall first
<beuno> will do
<ralsina>  is doable via ctypes
<karni> beuno: one last hint - if you upload a file, you'll see a toast when it's there - the file will initially not appear on the list, since I didn't implement nodeState (you get a nodeState from the server the moment you upload a file)
<karni> beuno: so just look for the file on your netbook ;)
 * karni thinks U1F is still deeply bleeding, but doing some progress
<beuno> karni, bleeding edge is my favorite flavor
<karni> beuno: actually, I'll add that node state right now. why not ;)
<karni> beuno: as long as I have you still here - one question. since I'll be working on the preferences / account screen - do you think that account section on a dashboard is useful? do you remember how we had that account info under Preferences screen?
<beuno> karni, yeah, I don't think it's a primary thing
<karni> beuno: it's just a question of should we keep it separate from Preferences screen.
<karni> of = *if
<beuno> karni, I'd bury it under preferences
<karni> beuno: so be it. do you like the last dashboard section? (don't mind the looks, I'm a programmer ;P )
<beuno> karni, well, I think the less items you show, the easier it is to use
<karni> beuno: the 4th section, Published - I was thinking of making a shortcut to all published files, with possibility to copy public url's
<Chipaca> ralsina: nessita: I think I've got it
<karni> beuno: true, simplicity is a virtue
<nessita> Chipaca: yeyeyeye!
<Chipaca> nessita: question: is backend.py run inside a mainloop?
<karni> beuno: I can always rip it down to U1, UDFs, Shares, Status ;D
 * ralsina para la oreja ;-)
<Chipaca> ralsina: SoupBuffers have a get_data which returns a list of ints
<nessita> Chipaca: yes, the mainloop of the dbus service
<Chipaca> ralsina: and you can get a SoupBuffer from a SoupMessareResponseBody
<ralsina> chipaca: nice, those are the bytes?
<Chipaca> yesh
<karni> beuno: how about that progress, you're syncing? (if not at the moment, it's ok. just asking)
<ralsina> oh, mine.
<Chipaca> ralsina: heh, neat hand offset typo there
<ralsina> nice way to scratch your chin with your elbow. But if it works it works :-)
<Chipaca> ralsina: yeah, python doesn't shine at converting lists of ints into strs and viceworky
<Chipaca> but, meh
<ralsina> let's say we are avoiding premature optimization and forget about this quickly
<beuno> karni, sorry, haven't installed it yet, dealing with our new puppy
<Chipaca>     f.write(str(bytearray(chunk.get_data())))
<karni> beuno: haha, sure. leave me a msg so that I know if it was another nasty FC ;)
<ralsina> chipaca: where did I leave the bleach....
 * dobey gzips chipaca into a self-executing python script
<karni> verterok: In notifyNodeState(NodeState message), how to extract volumeId where the given node was modified? is it the same as result of getShare() ?
<Chipaca> nessita: I'm going to suggest we switch from twisted's deferreds to the standalone ones
<nessita> Chipaca: which one are the standalone?
<Chipaca> nessita: python-defer
<nessita> ones*
<Chipaca> nessita: not now, thow
<Chipaca> though*
<dobey> eh
<nessita> Chipaca: ok, open a bug Low please, not sure it will be done for natty
<nessita> Chipaca: do you work tomorrow?
<Chipaca> nessita: yes
<ralsina> nessita: isn' t controlpanel missing a .desktop file?
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<nessita> ralsina: I haven't done that yet, was planning to when replacing u1-preferences
<Chipaca> nessita: but the tests for backend.py don't have a mainloop
<nessita> but didn't want to replace preferences until u1cp was completed(ish)
<ralsina> nessita: well, it's suggested for the MIR...
<nessita> Chipaca: nopes, becasue all are fakes
<Chipaca> nessita: ok :)
<nessita> ralsina: I'll do it in the next release, wanna file a bug please?
<ralsina> sure
<nessita> Chipaca: that's why we have stuff on integrationtests and some other on tests
<ralsina> nessita: I finished checking the MIR bug description, still the background section is missing, because you can write it better than I can. Hopefully I improved it ;-)
<dobey> Chipaca: also, the test runner itself is the main loop
<nessita> ralsina: ack, thanks!
<dobey> Chipaca: it uses the glib reactor
<karni> verterok: should I set custom capability to receive nodeState notifications? looks like I'm getting none.
<dobey> Chipaca: is there any way at all we can just get ubuntuone-client from maverick + new deps into lucid-backports instead of trying to shove all the good bits onto the older code?
<Chipaca> dobey: the new deps is the issue
<Chipaca> dobey: you could start with the client from trunk and forward port the desktopoauth bits
<Chipaca> dobey: or you could include all of ussoc inside u1-client
<Chipaca> the latter might not get approved
<dobey> Chipaca: not sure what you mean about forward porting the desktopcouch bits?
<karni> Anyone familiar with setting server capabilities upon client connection?
<karni> Looks like I'm not receiving nodeStates when remote file(s) change.
<ralsina> ussoc wouldn't be useful for 3rd parties that want to integrate with u1 eventually?
<Chipaca> dobey: sorry, I meant oauthdesktop
<Chipaca> dobey: not desktopoauth
<Chipaca> dobey: which is not desktopcouch either
<dobey> Chipaca: there are other changes i've so far been avoiding as well
<Chipaca> dobey: .more()
<dobey> Chipaca: libsyncdaemon, gsd-plugin
<dobey> Chipaca: they weren't in lucid
<dobey> which means a LOT of the nautilus changes as well are not in
<dobey> basically trying to avoid string/ui changes
<Chipaca> dobey: may I suggest you ask pitti, or somebody else from over there?
<Chipaca> dobey: guessing at what we want to do,here
<Chipaca> dobey: I mean, I know what we'd *like* to do
<nessita> ralsina: a little, we're building a dedicated service to do U1 specific auth
<Chipaca> dobey: but it's sure not to go down with the platform team
<Chipaca> dobey: so, I'd say talk to them wrt what is "safe"
<nessita> ralsina: I have a half backed branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/auth
<Chipaca> dobey: if you'd rather not, wait for the new year and we can ask joshua to do it (or i can do it myself)
<nessita> ralsina: is fully functional, but haz 0 tests... OMG I can't believe I said that!
<nessita> I can't believe I did that :-/
 * Chipaca oggles nessita
<Chipaca> nessita: the heat is killing you from the inside
<ralsina> darn, gir-soup is in universe. So we need to do a request for that one, too?
<nessita> ralsina: I have no idea how this works... Chipaca do you know?
<dobey> Chipaca: probably best to wait for new year anyway, as most people are on holiday already
<ralsina> acording to the MIR we should "add another task in the MIR bug or another MIR bug"
<nessita> Chipaca: context about that: ^ we're applying  for MIR for u1cp, but depends on gir-soup, which is not in main
<nessita> ralsina: lovely *not*
<ralsina> Well, we could add it as a task at least, or we would have to block this request on the other
<nessita> let's add it as a task first
<dobey> nessita: libsoup is in main already
<nessita> ah, that's good news
<ralsina> dobey: gir1.2-soup-2.4
<dobey> only like, everything, depends on it
<nessita> dobey: do you know how hard can it be to have gir-soup in main as well?
<dobey> ralsina: source package is the important thing
<ralsina> dobey: oh, great
<dobey> ralsina, nessita: however, main != cd
<nessita> dobey: it is? I tough it was ==
<Chipaca> nope
<Chipaca> i mean, dobey is right, !=
<dobey> ralsina, nessita: you will need to request anything you want on the cd, separately to be on the ubuntu-desktop task i think; and all the runtime dependencies thereof
<nessita> bú, I thought MIR was enough
<dobey> i'm not entirely clear on the process for getting stuff added to the task to be on the CD though
<dobey> nessita: no. everything on the CD must be in main, but everything in main is not in the default install/cd
<nessita> right, like build deps
<nessita> dobey: speaking of which, can we ping someone for the mocker MIR?
 * ralsina wonders how exactly one adds a task to a bug
 * nessita wonders too
<dobey> nessita: sure. will probably need to get ubuntuone-dev-tools in main also :)
<Chipaca> ralsina: nessita: it's the "also affects" thing
<nessita> ah!
<dobey> hold on my system load is at like 9
<dobey> oh well, that was awful
<dobey> 1.1G and climbing. thank you python for using up all my ram
<ralsina> chipaca: So I add a bug to libsoup through that?
<Chipaca> ralsina: yes
<Chipaca> ralsina: although as dobey pointed out, soup is in main already
<Chipaca> ralsina: so some explanation will be needed as to what it is that is needed exactly, i guess
 * ralsina tries now
<dobey> to get something on the cd you first need to get the source package into main, and then you need to get the binary packages you want on the cd approved to be there and in the default install. and i think that latter bit might need tech board sponsorship or something
<dobey> Chipaca, ralsina: i just asked for some more info in #ubuntu-devel since i can't find a wiki page that explains it clearly.
<ralsina> dobey: ok, cool
<ralsina> I added a task for libsoup and explained in the MIR request description, hopefully that makes sense
<dobey> ah, seed is the word i was looking for
<dobey> re: default install
<dobey> but doesn't help since the supposed wiki page is causing the server to 500 :(
<ralsina> nessita: also, I just said it folllows FHS and Debian Policy, because I trust you ;-)
<dobey> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<nessita> ralsina: I'm pretty sure it does
<dobey> not exactly, but in so much as one can do so with setuptools/distutils it does i guess :)
<ralsina> It could be added here, I guess: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopSeedProposals
<ralsina> Ok, I'm confused about libsoup now "New binary packages from existing source packages, where the source package is already in main, do not require reports."
<nessita> ralsina: well, what you did wasn't a report, but a task
<nessita> so I think we're good
<dobey> nessita: what is the difference?
<nessita> dobey: a report would be a whole new MIR, right?
<ralsina> nessita: Yes, I think so. So we're good then.
<dobey> nessita: given i have no idea where ralsina pasted that text from, i'm not sure :0
<dobey> err :)
<ralsina> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<dobey> hey, the seedmanagement page loaded for me
<dobey> after i searched for seed from another successfully loaded page
<dobey> ralsina: ah ok. so yes. what that statement you pasted means is, you don't need a new bug task for moving gir1.2-soup-2.4 to main. it just needs to be depended on by the u1cp package that uses it
<ralsina> dobey: ok then. And hey, I see seed management too now. That's weird
<nessita> Dear bosses: I just got a call from santa and he says that you asked for an epic review as xmas present, so your wish will be granted. 1800 lines and counting.
<nessita> bosses.expand() == [ ralsina, Chipaca ]
<nessita> >>> True
<dobey> hrmm
 * jblount lolz at nessita 's iRCpython
 * ralsina will do it early morning if that's ok
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, the branch is not done yet
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> brb
<dobey> oh neat
<dobey> it takes about 1.5 minutes to download natty-desktop-i386.iso
<jblount> dobey: Are you still showing off about your connection?
<dobey> i was just wondering how long it would take
<dobey> of course it only took about 4 minutes before, anyway
<Chipaca> nice, bzr is broken wrt py2.7
<dobey> Chipaca: how so?
<Chipaca> dobey: traceback
<Chipaca> dobey: tracebacky traceback
<dobey> hmm
<Chipaca> nessita: lp:~chipaca/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-690325
<Chipaca> nessita: that's a good stopping point for today, but it's not a branch yet
<nessita> Chipaca: ok, I may take a look tomorrow, though I have little free time available (tomorrow)
<dobey> nessita: you always use that thing that automatically generates debian/ dirs for pytho nstuff, right?
<nessita> dobey: yes, python-mkdebian, recommended by didrocks and statik
<nessita> it works very well
<dobey> nessita: it seems like it either needs some fixing or could do with a little manual post-processing work :)
<nessita> dobey: why?
<dobey> nessita: it seems to set the debhelper compat to 6 (should be 7), and XS-Python-Version: current, but that should probably be >= 2.6 or something instead
<nessita> dobey: ah, maybe is not updated to generate stuff for natty?
<dobey> nessita: these would apply to lucid even
<nessita> dobey: then maybe needs fixing :-/ file a bug!
<dobey> i think it defaults to "current" for the python version to be safe, since it can't really know whether it will work with what python versions
<Chipaca> XS-Python-Version is deprecated anyway :)
<Chipaca> it's supposed to be something like debian/python_version or sth
 * Chipaca added the file to django-lean recently
 * karni seriously needs those nodeState's before Xmas :D
<dobey> Chipaca: either way, 'current' as the version breaks your packages if you ever switch between default versions
<Chipaca> oh, hello
<Chipaca> seems I got disconnected again
 * dobey hands Chipaca some ping
 * Chipaca sells it on the black market and gets himself an AC
<dobey> now, how do i do conditional naming of packages in debian/control
<nessita> dobey: conditional on what?
<dobey> nessita: you may have noticed that the gir api broke, so all the gir1.0-blah-X.Y packages are now gir1.2-blah-X.Y instead
<dobey> nessita: but that's only on 11.04, 10.04/10.10 should still get them named as gir1.0-blah-X.Y
<ralsina> ok, kid's back from the beach, I'll have to call it a day, will code at night. Have a good evening everyone.
<nessita> ralsina: you too, bye!
<dobey> ah, n/m; i think i know
<nessita> dobey: sorry for the delay, I think you need to set different dep according to package branch
<nessita> so on ubuntu/natty gir1.2, on ubuntu/maverick gir1.0
<karni> who's working on the server-side? I need to bug somebody else while my guru is away :<
<dobey> no no
<dobey> i'm trying to fix the nightlies and avoid multiple package branches
<nessita> ah
<dobey> i have an idea now
<dobey> but i don't know how to get the gir api version from a script
<dobey> guess i could just do it based on series or something
<nessita> dobey: would the gir1.0 | gri1.2 won't work?
<dobey> but that kind of sucks
<dobey> nessita: i'm talking about naming the packages we create, not the dependency on another gir1.x-whatever package
<Chipaca> karni: what do you need?
<nessita> dobey: ah
<karni> Chipaca: I'm not getting nodeState notification if content on the server changes. Do I need to set capabilities on the client side to receive those? Such as 'no-content' or 'generations' etc
<dobey> although
<karni> Chipaca: on AndroidU1, I set no capabilities and received nodeStates from the server. Now it's quiet.
<dobey> i must say i am quite confounded as to how something that is at version 0.9.x could go from api version 1.0 to 1.2, when it hasn't even has a 1.0 release yet.
<Chipaca> karni: androidu1 is talking the storage-protocol?
<Chipaca> karni: I thought it used the rest api :)
<karni> Chipaca: yes, it's talking storage-protocol
<dobey> Chipaca: it's using verterok's java build of protocol
<karni> Chipaca: we have rest api for file access o_O ?
<Chipaca> __lucio__: could you help karni?
<Chipaca> karni: half-baked yet, but it'll get there
<__lucio__> reading
<karni> __lucio__: Hi lucio. I'm not receiving nodeStates from the server on content change. Should I set client capability to receive those?
<karni> __lucio__: AndroidU1 received those without setting any capabilities (so, with the default set)
<karni> Chipaca: sweet
<__lucio__> karni, you should set capabilities to use generations and you would get notifications when the volume generation changes
<karni> Chipaca: authentication is kinda' slow currently :< and GC kicks in heavily
<karni> __lucio__: hmm.. let me confirm which caps I use
<karni> __lucio__: no-content, account-info, resumable-uploads, fix462230, volumes, generations
<karni> __lucio__: and it's still silent
 * karni wheeps
<__lucio__> karni, that should me no node state updates, just generation changes on volumes
<__lucio__> should mean*
<karni> __lucio__: oh.. ok then, last question
<karni> wait.. perhaps I'm expecting something in the wrong callback
<__lucio__> sure, shoot
 * karni looks at client methods
<karni> __lucio__: just a sec, I'll verify what I have here.
<__lucio__> if you remove the generations capability you will start getting node state updates, i think. but we are deprecating that so you should just use generations.
<karni> __lucio__: setVolumeNewGenerationCallback -- sounds like it ;)
<__lucio__> that should be it, yes.
<karni> __lucio__: thank you! I'll try playing with that.
<karni> Chipaca: thanks Chipaca
<__lucio__> karni, sure, no problem. ping me if you have any other issues.
<karni> __lucio__: great, thanks \o/
<dobey> nessita: u1cp is set up for nightlies ppa building now
<nessita> YES!
<nessita> dobey: for natty only, or also maverick?
<dobey> nessita: lucid +
<nessita> wow! that's awesome news
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<nessita> Chipaca: are you ready for an epic review :-)?
<Chipaca> nessita: i'm more ready to dive into the pool :)
<nessita> right, you're soooo clever
<dobey> i am ready for epic beer
<nessita> Chipaca: ok, let's leave for tomorrow's breakfast
<dobey> sigh, this gir1.2 vs gir1.0 thing upsets me
<karni> beuno: CardinalFang: just requested merge on upload functionality (ant setup fix pending) https://code.launchpad.net/~mkarnicki/ubuntuone-android-files/basic-upload/+merge/44621
<CardinalFang> karni, that mysterious toast of "INT uploaded" is better.  :)
<CardinalFang> karni, Some things aren't prefect, but this is still really good progress.  It doesn't have to be perfect, this early.
<CardinalFang> karni, approved.
<karni> CardinalFang: right.. that thoast was supposed to be '<filename> uploaded' -- was INT the filename :) ?
<karni> CardinalFang: I know it's really early progress -- the code style needs clean up, it misses comments, and there are little hacks here and there, just for debugging
<karni> CardinalFang: but I'd like to hear what you have to say, so that we're on the same page [ -> I know the issues, that is]
<CardinalFang> karni, I'll comment in merge proposal.
<karni> CardinalFang: thank you!
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll be back in <20 min (fetching Xmas tree)
<beuno> karni, udfs and shares still dont work, but I did see a progress %
<dobey> massively upsetting
<CardinalFang> wow. gdm seriously b0rken.
<dobey> alright. until '11. see you all then
<karni> beuno: that's upsetting, you mind sending the logs?
<karni> CardinalFang: did you try running the app? (/me wondering about beuno's issue of not seeing udfs and shares)
<beuno> karni, sure
<karni> beuno: thank you
<beuno> karni, sent. One more thing to add is an exit button
<CardinalFang> karni, no, I didn't try running it.  I just read source.
<beuno> it seems to stay on forever
<CardinalFang> I caution against Updating and rebooting Natty at present.  I don't know if it's widespread, but my machine is broken.
<karni> CardinalFang: thank you for the review comment. I will follow all suggestions. on the side, private static int TRANSFER_NOTIFICATION = 200; is just a notification id used by Android's NotificationService to distinguish between notifications on per application basis
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<karni> beuno: I'll add the exit button! (the service should stop itself after a short while, but that's still TBD, sorry)
<CardinalFang> karni, make that NOTIFICATIONID or ..._ID and I'll ba happier.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm happy for the comment. Constructive critique is good
<karni> CardinalFang: will do
<karni> CardinalFang: by the way, sorry for the _notation. I had to use variables within deferreds -- had to convert a few variables to final, I'll fix the naming.
 * karni leaves for 15" to walk the dog. after rain, we've got 0.5cm ice layer over 15cm snow
<karni> there's some ice under the snow, too. the top ice looks amazing.
<kazade> hey all, I could do with some help, my ubuntu one client is playing up :/
<kazade> I've run the syndaemon manually and watched the log file using tail -f. But the log suddenly stops doing stuff
<kazade> "u1sdtool -s" says it's connected and online and working on the queues, but u1sdtool --current-transfers says that nothing is happening
<kazade> but I know that there is stuff waiting to download
<verterok> karni: still around?
<karni> verterok: indeed :)
<verterok> karni: hi :)
<karni> verterok: got some help from lucio, but didn't have time to test it yet lol. did other parts of code :)
<verterok> karni: regarding node state callback, now that you'r using generations you need to define the volume_new_generation callback
<karni> hi verterok :) how are you? Xmas soon, huh?
<karni> verterok: right, that's what I did :) so I hope it'll be running smootly, just have to test it.
<verterok> karni: not define, but set a callback for that :)
<verterok> ah, cool
<karni> verterok: i'll test it :)
<verterok> yes, doing some xmas shopping...crazy stuff to do with 35°C :/
<karni> I'm very excited to learn some teamwork, together with Chad and Matrin.
<karni> verterok: yea, I heard o_O
<karni> verterok: we've got ice, 15cm snow, and 0.5cm ice (we had rain today o_O! )
<karni> verterok: yay, got a callback about new generation. awesome stuff :)
<karni> verterok: now when you're not around or just fed up with me asking all those questions, I can bug lucio ;D
<verterok> hehe
#ubuntuone 2010-12-24
 * karni cleaned up nicely SyncDaemon source. 1AM, time to do some reading and get some sleep.
<karni> Good night everyone, happy Xmas!
<karni> Argentina: I wish you come cool breeze
<karni> *some
<facundobatista> karni, thanks! :)
<coz_> hey guys... my login account is asking for verification code,,, apparenlty sent to my email but nothing is coming into email... what is the current response time for this?
<rye> coz_, hm, let me test that too
<rye> coz_, it took nearly 10 seconds for the message to be delivered
<rye> coz_, i.e. under 10 seconds
<coz_> rye,  near 5 minutes here and still no response
<rye> coz_, verification code? wait, is that ubuntu sso gui that is asking for verification code?
<coz_> yes
<rye> coz_, ok, that's maverick, right?
<coz_> natty
<rye> coz_, erm, do you have keyring working by the way?
<coz_> 11.04
<coz_> ah yes  unless its broken in natty :)
<rye> coz_, i.e. is seahorse working?
<coz_> let me check
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> I dont think so
<rye> coz_, unfortunately i don't know what to say now since the client is somehow able to communicate with the keyring, but the evolution and seahorse can't...
<coz_> rye,  yeah no big deal actually...  I will figure it out  ... checking to see what is and is not broken in natty at this point... alpha afterall :)
<rye> coz_, could you please re-run ubuntuone-preferences and see whether it pops-up SSO verification again?
<coz_> sure hold on
<rye> coz_, we have a bug report about that but i could not find out how to reproduce that
<rye> it's almost like the account ....
<coz_> rye,  ok ran it again  but still no email notification
<rye> coz_, hm, could you please see whether ~/.cache/sso/sso-client.log has anything interesting there?
<coz_> sure hold on
<rye> coz_, you may pastebin it in case there are no "secret" keyword anywhere (e.g. token_secret, consumer_secret)
 * rye has broken natty now, context menus do not work, evolution can't access keyring... sweet
<coz_> there are apparenlty secret keywords :)
<rye> ** Message: couldn't allocate secure memory to keep passwords and or keys from being written to the disk
<rye> hmm
<coz_> no "messages"
<coz_> it does say  {u'email_token': u'Bad email token!'}
<rye> coz_, hmmm
<coz_> hold on let me pastebin the last part
<rye> coz_, ok, searching for the bug report...
<coz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547204/
<coz_> oo ubuntupatsebin needs to fix that wrapping problem
<rye> coz_, sweet
<ralsina> good morning everyone
<rye> ralsina, morning!
<rye> wow, context menus _are_ opening but not rendering
<ralsina> whoa, I am officially developer-less today, finally everyone is on vacation :-)
<rye> ok, bug #688713 and an idea to make our irc logs shine
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 688713 in ubuntu-sso-client "I do not receive the verfication code per email (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688713
<rye> coz_, are you registered on launchpad?
<coz_> rye,  yes
<coz_> rye,  and of course I can get onto ubuntuone via firefox
<rye> coz_, ok, https://login.launchpad.net/+id/3DbBDnB - is your identity
<coz_> ok
<rye> coz_, as well as https://login.ubuntu.com/+id/3DbBDnB, so how that can be an invalid token?
<coz_> rye,  are you referring to that number in the url?
<rye> coz_, yup
<coz_> rye,  you are saying if I use that as the code it asks for it will work?
<Chipaca> ralsina: you are?
<coz_> rye,  that number was listed in that pastebin also
<ralsina> chipaca: according to the calendar yes
<ralsina> chipaca: nessita is taking the day, and dobey has national holiday
<rye> coz_, no, it won't, the client says "here is the email the user gave me, and here's the user identity i checked..." however it is already verified and this is what puzzles me
<coz_> isnt everyone at canonical still on vacation?
 * ralsina sees the opportunity to downgrade himself to coding all day long ;-)
<coz_> rye,  ah I see
<ralsina> coz_: not everyone. Just almost everyone
<Chipaca> ralsina: what'll you code on all day long?
<rye> coz_, let me dig the code, something is wrong there
<ralsina> chipaca: finish sso->pyqt stuff, then start the preferences panel
<coz_> rye,  apparenlty natty :)
<duanedesign> hello everyone
<ralsina> Chipaca: I'm advancing stuff for January when Mandel has the windows backend ready for it
<rye> duanedesign, are you on natty?
<duanedesign> yes
<rye> duanedesign, is evolution or seahorse working for you?
<ralsina> chipaca: oh, andI have to review the monster branch from nessita!
<karni> hi guys :)
<karni> ralsina: how cool is that. I can't code whole day, Xmas dinners and such :F
<duanedesign> seahorse is acting ok
<Chipaca> karni: I assumed ralsina meant his *working* day
<ralsina> karni: well, I have not coded a whole day in a month, so I am not sure I can do it either. Maybe I'm just a suit now! ;-)
<duanedesign> rye: ^^
<rye> duanedesign, o_O.. ok, then i need to do something ... and no idea what..
<ralsina> Chipaca: indeed. Family first!
<karni> Chipaca: aha ;D! anyway, I'll do some android manuals reading now ^ ^
<karni> ok then, see you later everyone. and happy holidays :)
<coz_> going to try a few things    be back in a bit
<duanedesign> rye: hmm, contacts dont want to cooperate
<rye> duanedesign, contacts not cooperating is known, rodrigo_ said he's looking into that
<duanedesign> ok :)
<rye> duanedesign, i think the link to the bug is on /Status page
<ralsina> nessita: on the freshly installed natty I can't get u1trial, what am I missing?
<ralsina> I mean "u1trial is not there"
<ralsina> nessita: testing IRL -- glib.GError: Failed to open file '/home/ralsina/canonical/ubuntuone/woo/data/install.ui': No such file or directory
<nessita> ralsina: fixing!
<ralsina> I've gotta go eat. I'll be back!
<nessita> ralsina-lunch: I forgot (dumb!) to bzr add a file, added now
<nessita> and pushed
<nessita> ralsina-lunch: regarding your first question (u1trial), you need the ubuntuone-dev-tools package installed
<ralsina> nessita: installation works, running tests works, still need to read the code
<nessita> ralsina: did the panel worked for you? since Chipaca is having issues with couch in natty
<nessita> ralsina: and by panel I mean the Services tab
<Chipaca> nessita: the last tab in particular
<Chipaca> ralsina: ^
<Chipaca> ralsina: I have no pairing record
<ralsina> it paired perfectly
<ralsina> I got the last tab to ask me to install desktopcouch
<ralsina> It doesn't offer me bindwood, though (should it?)
<nessita> ralsina: after desktopcoiuh is installed, it will
<nessita> ralsina: can you please install DC using the control panel UI?
<nessita> then let's see of it works for you
<ralsina> DC got installed!
<ralsina> but then it shows me a checkbox for files and nothing else in the last tab
<nessita> ralsina: crap
<nessita> ralsina: anything in the DEBUG output?
<ralsina> nessita: checking...
<nessita> such as no pairing record
<ralsina> no, I think the problem is that I locked apt-get because I was installing ubuntuone-dev-tools in another terminal
<ralsina> let's try again
<nessita> ralsina, Chipaca: does this work for you on a python console? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547289/
<Chipaca> I suspect nessita gets a gold star for effort, but no approval
<nessita> Chipaca: eh!
<nessita> Chipaca: is working on maverick with nightlies
<nessita> I can film it (though I know it count almost nothing)
<Chipaca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/547291/
<ralsina> no, no offer to install bindwood
<nessita> ralsina: does the paste work for you?
<nessita> Chipaca: you DC+U1 is busted
<Chipaca> nessita: no, not busted. I simply don't have a pairing record.
<nessita> Chipaca: I will add some try except to handle that
<Chipaca> nessita: instead you should add a pairing record :)
<nessita> Chipaca: well, the pairing record should be in place in any install. I will handle nevertheless
<nessita> Chipaca: no, that is not control panel work
<Chipaca> nessita: who puts the pairing record in there?
<nessita> Chipaca: a plugin that mandel was adding a few days ago
<ralsina> Got the no pairing record, pastebin  coming...
<Chipaca> nessita: plugin to what?
<nessita> Chipaca: to add U1 pairing records
<Chipaca> nessita: plugin to what, not for what :)
<nessita> Chipaca: bug #689772
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 689772 in desktopcouch "Desktopcouch and Ubuntu One pairing is missing (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689772
<ralsina> https://pastebin.canonical.com/41367
<ralsina> I'll try nessita's pastebin now
<ralsina> doesn't work gives no pairing record error
<nessita> Chipaca: I'll add code to handle the ValueError, letting the adding of the pairing record be handled in DC directly, like it was handled so far. If you want the u1cp to add the pairing record, I can do it (can import directly the piece of code pointed in the bug report), but I think we should do it in another branch and in another moment of the cycle
<nessita> ralsina: right,  same as Chipaca. This is the code that mandel was working last, remember? the thing that you pingued CardinalFang about, and dobey also added an entry point in DC
<ralsina> yes, I remember
<ralsina> It was supposed to be in the nightlies days ago?
<nessita> ralsina: not sure if for natty is, since CardinalFang told me that DC is not released in natty yet, not sure how that affects natty nightlies
<ralsina> I'll upgrade to the latest nightlies and try again
<ralsina> oh, right, that's what CP installed anyway
<nessita> ralsina, Chipaca: I guess we need to define who is responsible to add the pairing record
<dobey> desktopcouch should be doing it
<dobey> that's what my branch did
<nessita> no doubt we should hanlde the ValueError on u1cp, I'll do that next week
<nessita> dobey: should be that working on natty already?
<dobey> it's in trunk so it should be working if desktopcouch-service from nightlies is running
<nessita> dobey: what happens in this scenario:
<nessita> * dc-service was never started by anyone
<nessita> * u1cp starts it by importing from desktopcouch.application.replication_services import ubuntuone
<nessita> will the pairing record be added in that moment?
<dobey> if u1cp is doing that specifically, i see it causing other issues due to the "ubuntuone" name
<dobey> the pairing record gets added when the NewCredentials signal is sent on dbus
<nessita> dobey: u1cp is doing from desktopcouch.application.replication_services import ubuntuone as u1rep
<dobey> ok
<nessita> dobey: and this is a problem, since at the point that u1cp do that, the credentials has been gathered already, and they won't be asked any time soon
<nessita> so I guess that u1cp should do the pairing on ValueError :-/ which is a huge hack from my POV
<nessita> unless... does the pairing code asks explicitly for credentials?
<dobey> no
<pedronis> seems we are starting to get a funny state machine distributed across packages/projects, fun, fun, fun
<nessita> we can also do that: make that code to find_credentials (no UI will be raised)
<nessita> pedronis: let's cry together :-)
<nessita> so, pairing record code should: ask ussoc for credentials, if present, pair, if not, keep connected to CredentialsFound
<nessita> dobey: ^ opinions?
<nessita> ralsina: ^?
<ralsina> hmmmm
<nessita> dobey: still thinking this should no be added to the u1 auth specific service?
<dobey> to what?
<ralsina> nessita: I don't have an intelligent opinion in this one :-(
<nessita> ok, I'm having lunch in 5', my partner will kill me otherwise :-D (I promised this review thing will take 5 minutes an hour ago :-P)
<nessita> dobey: to what what? :-)
<dobey> what is "u1 auth specific service" ?
<nessita> dobey: this service that will handle u1 credentials, accessing ussoc but abstracting the caller of all the params madness
<nessita> dobey: so, the first soul that ask for U1 credentials to this soon-to-come service, will make the pairing happen
<nessita> that soul can be syncdaemon, u1cp, oneconf, etc
<dobey> i think desktopcouch should make desktocouch pairing happen
<nessita> dobey: but how can we handle that the CredentialsFound signal can happen "too late"?
<nessita> dobey: the quickest and 80% dirt solution is to have the pairing code to call find_credentials
<nessita> ralsina, Chipaca: set my branch as WIP to handle the ValueError exception
<dobey> i don't know the perfect answer right now
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<dobey> i know i need lunch and i am on holiday, though :)
<nessita> I'm holiday as well
<nessita> and I'm having lunch now as well, brb
<dobey> if it's not working as-is in trunk, file a bug, and we'll discuss/fix it there. :
<dobey> err :)
<dobey> and now, back to that holiday thing for me
<nessita> dobey: ack
 * nessita is back
<ralsina> welcome back nessita!
<nessita> ok, gotta go
<nessita> bye ralsina, Chipaca!
<ralsina> Felices fiestas!
<ralsina> Oops, late
<ralsina> happy holidays every1
#ubuntuone 2010-12-25
<prabhu> how to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<duffydack> ive accidentally removed this netbook from my u1 accounts so its failing auth, how can i add it back without deleting the key and setting it up again
<intrader> Hello, anyone - I  am following up with 'fan always on problem'. I was hoping that adding acpi_osi=Linux to GRUB CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. But no luck. Anyone help please. Googleing show many people having the problem with 10.10
<jauu> Hi! Does anybody know how I can use the ubuntu one client on UBuntu Server? According to the FAQ, the normal client requires a GUI.
<karni> hmm any devs here?
<karni> Xmas. not good time for collaboration I think ;)
#ubuntuone 2010-12-26
<karni> CardinalFang: hi Chad. I was recently thinking about what's the resonable amount of Logging info, how to lower the overhead it produces, and simply use it wisely. I also read a few articles, and came up with this implementation (still quite basic, doesn't accept Throwable's yet). http://paste.ubuntu.com/547630/ A logger of proper verbosity automatically kicks in (although you can still toggle using application preferences via the boo
<karni> whoa.. that's more like an e-mail
<karni> night guys!
<CardinalFang> Hah
<karni> wha, you're here :) I was just leaving.
<CardinalFang> I'm just visiting.
<CardinalFang> karni, I'll visit next week, but I'll be on vacation most of the time.
<karni> It's all balancing between the logs verbosity, object (de)allocation (of Strings), and configurability.
<karni> CardinalFang: I see :) ok!
<karni> CardinalFang: Have some good rest, and wish you all the best in the New Year :) Talk to you some time soon :)
 * karni is away
<nirazio> I downloaded the Ubuntu Music app for android (running v.2.2) and all was going well... I had no problems uploading a couple albums to my "cloud" and then accessing them in the music app, but suddenly it seems like the app won't read the tags on my files and every new file is classified as "unknown artist" on "unknown album" even though I have double checked that the files were tagged correctly.Is this a known problem?Is any forma
<IdleOne> Just wanted to say that rye rocks! Thank you.
<CardinalFang> He really does.
 * karni has another family get together
<Chipaca> Need assistance? Review the Status and the FAQ first: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ | http://bit.ly/caHbOf for help on adding your computer | Find us also on Ask Ubuntu: http://is.gd/gOeD2 | Then say "honk" for more help. Please be patient :) | https://one.ubuntu.com/ || NOTICE most of the team is out until January 3. Have triple extra patience (hang around for several hours after asking t
<Chipaca> he question).
<Chipaca> oops
* Chipaca changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Need assistance? Review the Status and the FAQ first: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ | http://bit.ly/caHbOf for help on adding your computer | Find us also on Ask Ubuntu: http://is.gd/gOeD2 | Then say "honk" for more help. Please be patient :) | https://one.ubuntu.com/ || NOTICE: most of the team is out until Jan 3. Please stay in the c
<Chipaca> hmm, suspected as much
* Chipaca changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Need assistance? Review the Status and the FAQ first: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ | http://bit.ly/caHbOf for help on adding your computer | Find us also on Ask Ubuntu: http://is.gd/gOeD2 | https://one.ubuntu.com/ || NOTICE: most of the team is out until Jan 3. Please stay in the channel for several *hours* after asking the question.
<Chipaca> there, that's better
<karni> How do I merge an approved merge proposal branch into trunk?
<karni> bzr merge [trunk here] ?
<karni> ok, I see bzr merge is for something else ;)
<beuno> karni, yes, go to the trunk branch
<beuno> bzr merge ../otherbranch
<beuno> commit
<beuno> push to trunk
<karni> oh, so you push to trunk. thank you beuno
<karni> beuno: I didn't expect you here ;)
<beuno> np
 * karni was just reading bzr manual
<karni> beuno: I know it's against policy, but as long as it's holiday, can I merge future unapproved proposals into trunk? (say, before Jan 2nd)
<beuno> karni, sure, that's what dvcs are for
<karni> beuno: ok, thank you. (I assumed I probably should wait for reviews, but that could slow down some work during this particular holiday period.)
<beuno> karni, right, at least for now, don't block on reviews
<beuno> we'll see again once we're in the first weeks of Jan again
<karni> beuno: right. that'll be good, thanks.
 * karni merged upload to U1F trunk. leaves to walk the dog.
#ubuntuone 2011-12-19
<rye> morning
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, good morning!
<ralsina> hello gatox
<gatox> ralsina, how are you? how do you spend your weekend? relaxing?
<ralsina> I slept!
<ralsina> Actually deactivated the alarm!
<gatox> jeje good!
<gatox> need to restart
<gatox> back
<gatox> brb
<nessita> buenos días!
<gatox> nessita, buenas
<nessita> downtown is crazy today, I had to run some errands and that took more than expected
<dobey> buenas nessita
<nessita> hola dobey
<dobey> nessita: should we bug ralsina? or after standup?
<nessita> dobey: after standup? so we can all organize
<nessita> ralsina: can we have a talk with dobey about stable/trunk relationship after standup?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<dobey> big TODO list today
<dobey> nessita: do we need an MIR for qt4reactor btw?
<nessita> dobey: nopes, wanna do it? :-)
<dobey> nessita: i think you misread the question? i asked if we need one, not if we have one :)
<nessita> dobey: ah yes, I misread. Yes, I think we need one, since we want our qt packages on the main repo along with the rest
<dobey> nessita: but control panel doesn't use qt4reactor does it, except for tests?
<nessita> dobey: nopes, the qt controlpanel uses it to run. And so will use it the qt sso dialog.
<dobey> i thought it used the plain twisted reactor
<dobey> in the backend, and the gui doesn't use a reactor
<nessita> dobey: the qt version does not access the backend thru dbus, it just imports it and use it. And to "mix" a twisted reactor and qt, we use at4reactor
<nessita> qt*
<dobey> oh, ugh
<dobey> so the deps are all wrong
<nessita> dobey: FYI, I just confirm the qt controlpanel works (but yes, I have all the needed deps already installed)
<nessita> me
<gatox> me
<dobey> nessita: everything works right and it's not broken at all?
<dobey> me
<nessita> dobey: in my env, yes
<nessita> dobey: but again, I have all the needed deps because I develop here
<nessita> ralsina: standup?
<nessita> DONE: started fixing all the test suites for bug #834730
<nessita> TODO: try to finish the aforementioned bug, talk with dobey and ralsina re: stable-vs-trunk, teach leads call
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 834730 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Use SignalBroadcaster and RemoteMeta from ubuntu sso client (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834730
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Figure it out how to solve the windows shortcut problem, modify make_link in u1-client.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix 4 broken tests, add some tests to check the link creation.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> λ DONE: hack day, dirspec initial code for xdg base dirs spec
<dobey> λ TODO: discuss stable v trunk, call congress, expenses, dirspec nightlies, make devtools use dirspec, some initial music store fixups for P, backport some stuff to stable-3-0 branches, release prep, fixes in gireactor for twisted review
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<dobey> ralsina
<dobey> nessita: with or without -gtk installed?
<ralsina> DONE: vacation, windows release. TODO: arrange hiring interviews, tech leads call, XML file for autoupdate,talk with nessita&dobey BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> dobey: with
<dobey> nessita: can you try without please?
<nessita> dobey: sure
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<gatox> nop
<ralsina> no comments
<nessita> ok, eom!
<nessita> ralsina, dobey, shall we mumble? or do you guys prefer something else?
 * gatox lunch
<dobey> i like irc; but whatever is fine
<ralsina> either works for me
<dobey> nessita: pick
<nessita1> oops, net issues
<dobey> nessita: you pick :)
<nessita> dobey: mumble, so we expedite the thing :-)
<dobey> ok
<dobey> you better not have net issues ;)
<dobey> nessita, ralsina: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/add-tests/+merge/86130 please? :)
<nessita> dobey: sure!
<ralsina> dobey: on it!
<dobey> alright, need to get lunch; bbiab
<gatox> brb
<nessita> lunchtime!
<nessita> dobey: is dirspec meant to be used in windows as well?
<dobey> nessita: yes
<dobey> nessita: and it should work in windows, as-is
<nessita> dobey: tests are not running for me...
<nessita> C:\Python27\\python.exe: can't open file 'C:\Python27\\Scripts\trial': [Errno 2]
<nessita>  No such file or directory
<nessita> dobey: I do have a trial.py in Scripts
<dobey> ah
<dobey> nessita: ok, i didn't know that it wasn't just "trial" on windows
<dobey> i'll fix that
<nessita> dobey: now, if I change the run-tests.bat to use trial.py, no failure but no test is ran
<nessita> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/775539/
<dobey> huh
<dobey> nessita: what version of twisted is this btw?
<nessita> dobey: let me confirm
<nessita> dobey: 11.0.0
<dobey> weird
<dobey> nessita: how do you set the python include path on windows? (ie PYTHONPATH=. on linux)
<nessita> dobey: set PYTHONPATH-.
<nessita> sorry
<nessita> set PYTHONPATH=.
<nessita> dobey: which I did not run on this branch :-) good catch!
<dobey> nessita: well %PYTHONPATH% in run-tests.bat is that path to where python is installed, afaict, so i guess we can't just set it to that?
<nessita> dobey: right, I just set it by hand and test ran
<nessita> (and we set it by hand to every project)
<dobey> so we can't set it inside run-tests.bat?
<nessita> dobey: well, we usually set the env with other name, PYTHONPATH is not the happiest name
<nessita> it should be PYTHON_EXEC_PATH
<nessita> or something like that
<dobey> nessita: you mean what is currently in run-tests.bat should be that instead?
<nessita> dobey: yes, see for example the run-tests.bar of ussoc
<dobey> it's weird that trial behaves different on windows than on linux though :-/
<dobey> nessita: so change that to PYTHONEXECPATH and add SET PYTHONPATH=. in run-tests.bat should work?
<nessita> dobey: yeap, plus using trial.py
<dobey> right
<nessita> dobey: you use trial and not u1trial to not depend on udevtoools, right?
<dobey> right, to avoid the circular dep, since devtools will need to depend on dirspec
<dobey> also why i'm running pyflakes instead of u1lint
<dobey> it /is/ just "pyflakes" on windows right? not pyflakes.py or .exe or something?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, just pyflakes
<dobey> yay
<dobey> nessita: pushed the fix; can you update and try run-tests.bat without adding to the env yourself? :)
<nessita> dobey: of curse
<nessita> dobey: but give a couple of minutes
<dobey> nessita: sure; thanks for testing it on windows :)
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> dobey: this is what I'm getting now http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/775566/
<nessita> and I do have a python installed, under C:\Python27
<dobey> nessita: humm; did i screw up the s/PYTHONPATH/PYTHONEXECPATH/g bit somehow?
<dobey> ah, yes i missed a bit
<nessita> dobey: the wow thingy?
<dobey> nessita: fixed/pushed
<dobey> nessita: the bit that checks the registry key was setting PYTHONPATH still
<dobey> nessita: fixed it to be PYTHONEXECPATH also
<nessita> ah
<dobey> so should work now :)
<nessita> testing
<nessita> dobey: unseting the PYTHONPATH on the terminal before running the suite ends up in no test being run
<dobey> nessita: :(
<dobey> nessita: run-tests.bat has SET PYTHONPATH=.; so it should work afaik
<dobey> does it have to be quoted?
<nessita> dobey: honestly, no idea :-/
<nessita> dobey: weren't you a windows dev? :-P
<dobey> no :)
<dobey> nessita: well you have to set it before doing run-tests.bat for all the other projects right?
<nessita> dobey: yeap
<dobey> nessita: so i say let's figure it out later :)
<nessita> dobey: +1
<dobey> need to get it packaged up and in ubuntu with the releases tomorrow
<dobey> nessita: all the tests pass without skipping any, on windows, right?
<nessita> dobey: yesir
<dobey> then i am very happy with the current state of dirspec, with that branch :)
<ralsina> No, doesn't need to be quoted
<nessita> dobey: nice!
<nessita> dobey: question, how shall I use bzr to merge trunk into stable but without a specific commit?
<ralsina> mostly, on windows, you have to set PYTHONPATH maually for all the other projects too
<dobey> only one of the tests actually needs windows; and we just skip it on ubuntu :)
<dobey> nessita: you can specify a range of commits with -r
<nessita> dobey: and so I need to do 2 merges, right?
<dobey> nessita: for?
<dobey> you can do -r 1..3,5 to skip 4, i think
<nessita> dobey: ah!
<dobey> bzr revision specs can be quite complicated
<dobey> bzr help revspec iirc
<dobey> or not
<dobey> oh, but 1..3 doesn't include 1
<dobey> oh, but it might screw up the history
<nessita> dobey: so? :-D
<nessita> dobey: I'm lost what I should run
<dobey> nessita: finish the review of the dirspec branch, and i'll help you with the specifics
<nessita> dobey: you're not choosing your battles wisely :-P
<dobey> i just set up nightlies recipe for dirspec and it would be nice to have it building in the background :)
<dobey> blah i don't even know who my congress people are :-/
<nessita> dobey: review finished
<dobey> bah :(
<dobey> oh well, so what are you trying to merge from trunk to stable exactly?
<nessita> dobey: to start with the stable-3-0 process, I'm updating ussoc. My idea is to have everything except the revno 821
<nessita> dobey: which brokes sso linux
<nessita> I checked the rest
<dobey> so nightlies are broken on linux?
<nessita> dobey: yes for a specific (and not common) use case
<nessita> dobey: I'm working on a fix, will not be ready before tomorrow
<nessita> dobey:  bzr merge -r 813..820,821..824 lp:ubuntu-sso-client definitely does not work
<nessita> (nor  bzr merge -r 813..820,822..824 lp:ubuntu-sso-client)
 * nessita will try 2-step update
<dobey> for some reason it is merging r821 anyway
<dobey> you don't want r814 included
<dobey> there's already a separate commit for that in stable-3-0
<nessita> dobey: you're right
<dobey> also, for some reason it seems to be pulling in the different setup.py :(
<nessita> dobey: is not doing that for me...
<nessita> dobey: what difference do you see?
<dobey> bzr merge -r 814..820,822..824 shows a conflict in setup.py, and bzr st -v shows r 821 included
<nessita> dobey: the conflict is easy, is the version number (as you predicted)
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i don't think bzr likes M,N
<nessita> dobey: I'm doing two merges, and presto
<dobey> if you do 814..820
<dobey> commit, then do 821..824, i think it works ok
<nessita> dobey: indeed
<dobey> and doesn't pull in the setup.py change either
<dobey> make sure 821 doesn't show up in the second merge though, by checkint bzr st -v
<dobey> since it likes to collapses the messages it seems
<dobey> hrmm, actually it seems like it may not even keep the history in that case
<dobey> blah
<dobey> oh well
<nessita> dobey: so, -r 821..824 does bring 821 :-/, so I had to do 822..824
<nessita> I checked the diff against trunk and is correct
<dobey> huh
<nessita> the only missing bits are the 821 revno
<dobey> 821..824 shouldn't. i guess the docs are wrong in bzr :(
<nessita> dobey: right (I read the same as you)
<gatox> nessita, ping
<nessita> gatox: pong
<gatox> nessita, can you do me a favor?
<dobey> nessita: is __setitem__ better to use than just set?
<gatox> nessita, can you open volume_manager in u1/syncdaemon/volume_manager
<dobey> nessita: or using a lambda instead perhaps?
<gatox> nessita, line 1495...... _guess_metadata_version  and tell me if that IF has sense to you?
<nessita> dobey: I personally prefer __setitem__, the cleaner solution is using operator
<nessita> dobey: from operator import setiten
<nessita> setitem*
<nessita> dobey: so, the addCleanup would be:
<nessita> self.addCleanup(setitem, os.environ, var_name, old_value)
<nessita> gatox: looking
<nessita> gatox: yes, it does make sense. Some migration happens from user not having that dir
<nessita> gatox: why?
<gatox> nessita, this is what i see:
<gatox>         if path_exists(self._shares_md_dir) \
<gatox>            and path_exists(self._shared_md_dir):
<gatox> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<nessita> gatox: me too
<gatox> :P
<gatox> shares..... shared
<gatox> not so good at this hour
<nessita> gatox: ah, yes, that too (yes is confusing)
<gatox> sorry
<nessita> is ok :-)
<nessita> ralsina, dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/stable-3-0-update/+merge/86283
<ralsina> nessita: I won't finish that review today...
<nessita> ralsina: is there any chance you do it later today or tom morning?
<ralsina> tomorrow morning sure
<nessita> ralsina: so we can release tomorrow. It does not need to be a code review in detail, since all that code has been reviewed already
<ralsina> I can try to do a IRL test at least
<nessita> ralsina: yes please, on windows ideally (I made it on Ubuntu)
<ralsina> nessita: ack, I'll have it done before beginning of workday tomorrow
<dobey> nessita: canonical e-mail addresses
<dobey> i will yell at mandel tomorrow :)
<nessita> dobey: ok, I'll change it in the MP
<dobey> i wish bzr handled history properly
<dobey> meh, i also have to review mandel's devtools branch still :(
<dobey> it makes me sad
<nessita> dobey: cheer up, you learnt about operator today :-) (when I did I was thrilled!)
<ralsina> nessita: can you give me a really really trivial review here? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/quote_autostart/+merge/84952
<nessita> ralsina: looking
<ralsina> nessita: just in case, that did get a IRL test from QA as part of the latest release
<nessita> ralsina: well, that branch is not exactly trunk
<nessita> ralsina: I can not merge a branch from gatox that breaks linux when user is not validated
<ralsina> nessita: I mean my little branch ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: ah!
<gatox> nessita, sorry...... which branch?
<nessita> gatox: the change you made to user_validated_cb (I already mentioned this, so nothing new)
<gatox> nessita, ah yes......
<nessita> gatox: but we can't release that to Ubuntu
<gatox> ok....... eod for me! see you tomorrow
<nessita> ralsina: approved
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thx
<ralsina> nessita: I am leaving the stable branch syncing, will eod and give the review late tonight
<dobey> nessita: refactored the environment modifying tests
<nessita> dobey: ack.
<nessita> dobey: tweak_env looks great, and replied to your comment
<nessita> ralsina, dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/stable-3-0-update/+merge/86289 (test pass on all OS, IRL tested on Ubuntu)
<nessita> ralsina, dobey: MP resubmitted, I did not choose stable-3-0 as target https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/stable-3-0-update/+merge/86294
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> oh, other project
<nessita> dobey: hum?
<dobey> i didn't realize you did one for u1client also
<nessita> dobey: yes, and I'm about to have the controlpanel one
<dobey> bah it's already 16:10 :(
<nessita> dobey: still 2 more hours to go! :-)
<dobey> what?
<nessita> dobey: right, from 9am to 6pm
<nessita> no?
<dobey> 9+8 = 17
<nessita> dobey: as far as I was told, we work from 9am to 6 pm having one hour~ for lunch
<dobey> gah, stupid congressional contact web forms; why do they all require a stupid prefix
<dobey> i think i will put "GOD" as my prefix
<dobey> hrmm, i guess i am not getting my truck back today either
<dobey> meh
<nessita> dobey: one more... when you can: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/stable-3-0-update/+merge/86296
<nessita> dobey: last one, at least for today: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/stable-3-0-update/+merge/86297
<dobey> a bunch of the windows fixes also need backported to stable-2-0 don't they?
<dobey> (in all the projects that is)
<nessita> dobey: yeap -- but since on Feb we'll try to have stable-3-0 on stable-2-0, that will do it
<nessita> bye all! be back later
<dobey> …
<mandel> dobey, still here?
<dobey> hi mandel
<dobey> mandel: how long is the train from madrid to malaga? :)
<mandel> dobey, hm.. depends on which train you take, if the speed train goes there, 2 hours else 4 or something like that, why?
<dobey> mandel: was pondering this: http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/wiki/GStreamerHackfest2012
<mandel> dobey, if that was the reason why you wanted to yell at me, I'm happy :)
<mandel> dobey, hm.. that is super tempting!
<dobey> no; i wanted to yell at you because apparently you used your personal e-mail in some commits :)
<mandel> dobey, oh, bullocks!!! where?
<dobey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk/revision/816.2.13
<dobey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk/revision/816.1.1
<mandel> dobey, hm... I know that was the email I used to use when I was out from canonical..
<dobey> yes
<mandel> dobey, maybe the machine I used is badly configured... is there a way I can help you with thaT?
<mandel> ups, capital T :P
<dobey> mandel: and your devtools branch
<dobey> mandel: i don't think it's easy to go through and edit all the commits; but you can fix your config so you use your canonical e-mail on the canonical projects :)
<mandel> dobey, certainly!!! sorry for that, I guess I used the desktop to edit those.. sorry :(
<mandel> dobey, did anything interesting happened today?
<dobey> mandel: for instance, i have this in my ~/.bzr/locations.conf : https://pastebin.canonical.com/57413/
<dobey> mandel: and i manage all the canonical projects under ~/Projects/canonical/ :)
<dobey> makes things easy
<dobey> nothing particularly interesting, no
<mandel> dobey, I have the same, a ~/Projects/Canonical, I guess that I screwed up on of the machines at some point and did not notice..
<dobey> i totally failed to get all the things done today, that i wanted to do, and really need to get done for tomorrow, though :(
<mandel> dobey, ok, I'll be working tom so if you need any help let me know and I do my best (for example, fixing my desktop bzr config :P )
<mandel> dobey, and regarding malaga, if you go, I'll join you :)
<mandel> dobey, and you are more than welcome to spend some day here in madrid :)
<dobey> i probably won't go
<dobey> am a bit tired of travel, at the moment :)
<mandel> dobey, ha, tell me about it!
<dobey> ugh, and i'm pretty tired in general right now
<mandel> dobey, well, I'm going to bed, I just opened this to check if anything bad/good happened, I'll see you tom here (its 11:30 pm CET :P)
<dobey> buenos noches
<mandel> dobey, good night to you too :)
 * mandel watches tv
<dobey> need to get some food
#ubuntuone 2011-12-20
<mandel> late morning!
<Chipaca> hey mandel hows london?
<mandel> Chipaca, hello! I tried to visit you, but did not manage to make it :(
<mandel> Chipaca, turns out that my friends had food poisoning (never eat in a vietnamise restaurant you do not trust)
<Chipaca> je
<mandel> Chipaca, yeah.. I was lucky and I got confused and ordered the kids menu and eneded up eating a fried egg hehehe
<mandel> I was certainly very lucky, how is everything there for you?
<mandel> everything ok I hope
<Chipaca> got hit by a car :)
<mandel> Chipaca, what!?!?!
<Chipaca> i mean :(
<Chipaca> so, not too good
<mandel> Chipaca, te he gafado? it seems that my luck is contagious :(
<Chipaca> nah, this is my own
<mandel> Chipaca, so, you really literally got hit by a car, or is it a simil/metaphor?
<Chipaca> fractured humerous
<Chipaca> huge bruise on my calf
<Chipaca> no metaphors because of meds
<mandel> Chipaca, ouch! if there is someone in the channel that knows how it hurts is me ;)
<mandel> Chipaca, when did it happen?
<Chipaca> yesterday am
<Chipaca> didnt make it to millbank, either
<mandel> Chipaca, oh! we are awful at making appointments hehehe
<Chipaca> :)
<mandel> Chipaca, is a 'putada' that is has happened during the holidays :(
<mandel> Chipaca, how many months with the cast then?
<Chipaca> no cast yet
<Chipaca> just a sling
<Chipaca> not sure i understand the logic, but there you go
<mandel> Chipaca, ah, the logic is kinda simple, there might be some inflamation due to the hit and the fracture, therefore the cast could actually cur your blood circulation and well.. would be bad
<mandel> Chipaca, so they do that and wait for some days to ensure that its ok
<Chipaca> inflamation it is. its like im a d cup on my shoulder
<mandel> Chipaca, the ususally would use a cast with a cut in the middle, but that is for small bones, like lets say the radius, for yours, because its a big bone they do not use a cast :)
<mandel> Chipaca, after the 5th broken bone you start gatting some knowledge hehehe
<Chipaca> yep :)
<mandel> Chipaca, so, you should be resting, right?
<Chipaca> i am!
<mandel> Chipaca, nah, you are in irc, you should be watching.. let me remember from my uni years..
<mandel> flog it!
<mandel> cash in the attic
<mandel> the antique road show..
<mandel> Chipaca, or something like that hehe
<Chipaca> why do you hate me so?
<mandel> Chipaca, well, that is british tv, right?
<Chipaca> it is. there is a reason i dont own one
<mandel> gatox, ping?
<gatox> mandel, pong
<mandel> Chipaca, hm..hopefully you can do something during the xmas :)
<mandel> gatox, I want to know how you fixed the bug :)
<Chipaca> had to cancel the luge :(
<mandel> Chipaca, you had one?
<Chipaca> yep
<mandel> Chipaca, dammed, unlucky!
<Chipaca> yep
<gatox> i discover comtypes..... which belongs to the same creator of ctypes and used to be included with ctypes, but then he moved it to an independent project..... and comtypes is really awesome, wrap several windows api (respecting A and W) and allows you to interact with the OS api at a lower level (than pywin32), and all the structures GUID, etc, are already created and you can just import them
<mandel> gatox, show me the code :)
<gatox> mandel, first: http://www.zazzle.com/ninja_ide :P
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> now i'll show you the code
<gatox> mandel, the code is pretty much the same....
<mandel> Chipaca, we should move gatox to the marketing team ;)
<gatox> jejejejej
<gatox> mandel, first qa..... now marketing!!
<Chipaca> :)
<mandel> gatox, I want to see, you know I'm like that and I'll add it to the collection of tricks for python and windows in the blog :)
<mandel> gatox, is nice that you decide to be one of the models: http://www.zazzle.com/ninja_tees_tshirt-235697549268781394
<mandel> hehe I'm like a kid :P
<gatox> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/776188/
<gatox> mandel, jejejejej i hate you
<mandel> gatox, wait, just that? what was wrong with pywin32 ?
<gatox> mandel, i don't know pywin32 should be transforming the string or something...... or probably not calling the right unicode api...... but this just allows you to interact directly with the system api...... and has all the wrapper for A and W..... and the one who represents both and choose depending of the data type..... i've being looking at the code and it's really good....... alsoooooo..... it allows us to improve some of the code we made
<gatox> using ctypes
<mandel> gatox, uh, such as?
<mandel> gatox, also, have you tried how well it works with py2exe?
<gatox> but yes...... i wrote a bunch of code and when i found this...... it was like: REALLY?? ARE YOU FRAKING KIDING ME?!! jejeje
<gatox> mandel, comtypes has support for 64bits too if it that what you mean...... and it's based on ctypes..... so i don't see the problem
<mandel> gatox, hm.. I'm not worry about it being portable, I'm worried about it being correctly bundled by py2exe..
<mandel> gatox, py2exe is.. well temperamental with some things
<gatox> mandel, i don't think that this would present any problem...... it's just a little lib that uses ctypes
<mandel> gatox, we will see, don't worry :)
<gatox> mandel, how it was your mini vacation?
<mandel> gatox, good, although the friends I went with had food poisoning :(
<gatox> mandel, naaaaaaaaaa..... you bring bad luck wherever you are
<gatox> jeejeje
<gatox> mandel, i still think that they stole me at the airport because i saw you
<gatox> jejejej
<Chipaca> gatox: what happened at the airport?
<mandel> gatox, nah, it was not me :P
<gatox> Chipaca, they stole me the kindle, mi nokia phone and usb cable :(......... directly from the bag...... i discovered it when i reach my apartment
<gatox> Chipaca, it was everything in the same place
<mandel> gatox, wait, the phone too?
<Chipaca> so no nokia u1 files?
<Chipaca> boo :)
<gatox> mandel, yep..... i didn't realize about the phone until some days ago..... because i was really worried about the kindle
<gatox> Chipaca, yep..... :(
<gatox> from now on, i'm going to travel with all the things with me.....
<mandel> gatox, hostia puta!
<mandel> gatox, where was it?
<gatox> mandel, i think that it was at aeroparque....... there they have more time between the checkin and the actual time that the flight leave
<mandel> gatox, well, in eze you stay there 2 hours..
<Chipaca> gatox: you know your bags are insured, yes?
<mandel> gatox, but you checked it in, right? that is the worst thing to do
<gatox> Chipaca, nop...... also..... i call but obviusly noone know anything....
<gatox> mandel, yep..... i'm going to buy a bag that i could carry with me in the plane as nessita
<gatox> she always suggest that
<mandel> gatox, yes, that is what we all do..
<gatox> and she was obviusly right :P
<mandel> gatox, never never check in valuables
<gatox> mandel, yep..... i learn it the hard way :P
<mandel> gatox, well, yes.. but is a PITA, I'm so sorry for your loss :P
<gatox> mandel, no problem........ let it be! :P
<mandel> gatox, yeah, the worst things of this stuff is that you feel stupid because someone told you not to do it
<mandel> more than loosing the gadgets
<gatox> mandel, jeej true...... also....... the phone function like sh%t and it was free...... so....... not something to be really sorry......
<gatox> mandel, I'M REALLY HAPPY..... that the last day in bsas i decided to start using the Motorola again (the one with android)..... i've a lot of data there....... if i lose that one then i'm going to be really mad!
<rye> gatox, well, once i was travelling from the US and had misplaced a CD holder where i put $200 in a hurry. Instead of putting he cds to my backpack i left it in check in baggage. Guess whose luggage got delayed and upon arrival after 2 days what was NOT found in it? :)
<gatox> rye, :S yep...... i see that is always a good choice to carry everything with you
<mandel> gatox, rye if you are going to do something like that ALWAYS wrap thos things with really really dirty underwear
<mandel> and I mean really discusting, and then they will not touch it :)
<gatox> mandel, jejejje
<mandel> it has worked for me :)
<ralsina> gatox: when you have a branch that uses comtypes you can try making a py2exe bundle and seeing if it works. OTOH it's pure python so it should be OK
<ralsina> and good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, good morning
<ralsina> gatox: always take the bag with you. And the canoli. And leave the gun.
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... i'm working in that branch..... i'm having really stupid bugs with some tests that i need to fix......
<mandel> ralsina, I was back late monday and saw that you asked me to generate the update.xml, is that right?
<ralsina> gatox: a male human can travel for any amount of time with the contents of a cabin-size suitcase
<ralsina> mandel: NP, I did it
<ralsina> mandel: and good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I though I told you I was on holidays, didn't I?
<ralsina> mandel: I forgot and you were not away on IRC :-)
<mandel> ralsina, hehe :)
<mandel> ralsina, nevertheless I added ALL my working hours in the google calendar for canonical
<mandel> ralsina, there you can find when I work, have lunch, walkd the dog etc..
<ralsina> mandel: ack, I noticed you were not around and did it myself ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, ok :)
<nessita> buenos días!
<gatox> nessita, buenas
<mandel> nessita, bunos dias
<nessita> hola mandel, gatox
<mandel> nessita, I talked with dobey yesterday, I already changed my bzr machine config, my desktop had the config for when I was not working on canonical, sorry
<nessita> mandel: that was for bzr whoami? :-)
<mandel> nessita, yes
<nessita> mandel: great!
<nessita> ralsina: you around?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> ralsina: hi there! I have more stable-3-0-update branches, would you be able to review?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, in like 15 minutes
<nessita> ralsina: ok, links are:
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/stable-3-0-update/+merge/86283
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/stable-3-0-update/+merge/86296
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/stable-3-0-update/+merge/86297
<mandel> ok, I'm off to lunch
<dobey> nessita: can you do a trivial review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/small-lint-fix/+merge/86317 please?
<nessita> dosure!
<nessita> dobey: sure. Is there a chance you do the stable-3-0-update reviews so we can release today?
<dobey> nessita: yes, i'm trying to get all the prerequisite things done first :)
<dobey> nessita: my dirspec branch is updated with more tests now, if you can re-review that please
<dobey> also need a trivial review for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/deprecated-help/+merge/86313
<ralsina> dobey: +1 , I think you can set to global approve too
<nessita> dobey: having fun approving alecu's MP? :-D (any idea why the sso version seems old?)
<ralsina> nessita: I have +1d all 3 stable branches
<nessita> ralsina: yey!
<dobey> nessita: because it is
 * mandel is back
<gatox> me
<nessita> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> ralsina, dobey, mandel?
<nessita> mandel: just in time :-)
<mandel> nessita, I guess it was microseconds before you asked for me hehe
<dobey> meh
<ralsina> nessita: I'll skip, I'm on the mgmt call,
<nessita> gatox: go!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Work on link related issues. Bug #891173, Bug #851356
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix some tests and some code to handle links under windows.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 891173 in ubuntuone-client "Handle link creation with unicode paths (affects: 1) (heat: 22)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891173
<gatox> No
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851356 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: Folder list may show garbage for user homes non-ascii (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851356
<gatox> nessita, go
<dobey> well i'll skip too
<nessita> DONE: trunk-vs-stable call with ralsina and dobey, proposed branches for updating the stable-3-0 series for ussoc, u1client, controlpanel, windowsinstaller
<nessita> TODO: bug #834730, ubuntu releases
<nessita> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<dobey> ;)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 834730 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Use SignalBroadcaster and RemoteMeta from ubuntu sso client (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834730
<mandel> DONE: Holidays. Fixed my bzr config. Looked at using the sso webclient in the other ubuntuone projects.
<mandel> TODO: More proxy work.
<mandel> BLOCKED: No
<mandel> dobey please!
<dobey> λ DONE: stable v. trunk discussion, dirspec nightlies, e-mailed representative, some u1client and libu1 nightlies fixes, branch to fix sso nightlies on lucid, branch to fix libu1 nightlies on precise, bug #888619
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 888619 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "xdg.Basedirectory is not cross-platform or maintained (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/888619
<dobey> λ TODO: expenses, some initial music store fixups for P, backport some stuff to stable-3-0 branches, release prep, releases, fixes in gireactor for twisted review
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<nessita> dobey: expenses! what a great idea
<nessita> dobey: will you review the stable-3-0-updates or shall I approve with ralsina's approve only?
<mandel> oh, I forgot about expenses too!
<ralsina> DONE: bunch'o'reviews, mgmt call, process callwith nessita and dobey, finished last bits of windows release, hiring administrivia, random stuff TODO: bug triaging, askubuntu sweep, more reviews if needed, some minor coding BLOCKED: nope
<ralsina> hey, I found my notes ;-)
<dobey> nessita: it might be a couple hours before i could get to them
<gatox> eom?
<nessita> dobey: thanks for that info, but that does not answer my question ;-)
<nessita> gatox: eom!
<gatox> so.....
 * gatox lunch!!
<ralsina> nessita: I got approval for a minisprint with you, brian and facundo
<nessita> ralsina: end of january?
<ralsina> nessita: date in the air, but that's the idea
<ralsina> nessita: should alecu be there too?
<ralsina> nessita: and/or me?
<ralsina> I suspect I would not gain much from the low level stuff, I will likely never do any syncdaemon code
<nessita> ralsina: is definitely a good idea that you and/or alecu stop by to introduce yourself to Brian, but agreed on that last thing
<dobey> nessita: nessita well, do you want to do last minute releasing at the end of the day? because i probably will be having to do last minutes at the end of the day :-/
<nessita> ralsina: I would suggest alecu to attend one or two days, if he can
<ralsina> nessita: yep, agreed
<nessita> dobey: I prefer not last minute :-)
<dobey> i am mostly worried about the music store situation at the moment
<facundobatista> ralsina_, facundo who?
<dobey> well, at least some things don't require any trunk->stable-3-0 stuff, yay
<dobey> fml; there is like nothing installed on the maverick vm
<ralsina__> facundobatista: facundo you
<nessita> dobey: it it's ok with you, I'll land stable-3-0-updates and start releasing
<nessita> dobey: so I can gather some sponsorhips for my resume
<dobey> ok
<dobey> resume?
<nessita> dobey: hum, I meant... portfolio of packages?
<ralsina__> lunchtime
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/merge-to-stable-3-0/+merge/86419 also btw
<nessita> dobey: right! I forgot that one :-)
<dobey> nessita: well, i can do the release for protocol and client, since i have upload privs for them
<nessita> dobey: right, that's faster
<nessita> dobey: any reason not to merge from trunk to stable-3-0 the changes to tests/test_client.py?
<dobey> nessita: what changes?
<nessita> dobey: the removal of a tearDown. Did you merge trunk into stable-3-0?
<dobey> nessita: that was already merged in, immediately after branching, from a branch from you
<dobey> no?
<nessita> dobey: hum, do I have trunk outdated? :-) /me checks
<dobey> trunk? or stable-3-0?
<nessita> dobey: so, my trunk is up to date, and in stable-3-0, I see that tests/test_client.py has an extra tearDown when comparing it to trunk. I was hoping your branch will remove that
<nessita> the diff is:
<nessita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/776467/
<dobey> ugh
<nessita> dobey: so, my question is, did you bzr merge trunk into your merge-to-stable-3-0 branch?
<dobey> your branches were different! :(
<nessita> dobey: my branches were different where/how?
<dobey> no i merged the only commit which wasn't listed in the changes already made
<dobey> nessita: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/trunk/revision/143 vs. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/stable-3-0/revision/143
<nessita> dobey: ah, I see. Bummer. Well, another evidence of how error-prone is to merge individual changes back :-D
<dobey> no, this was already broken :)
<nessita> dobey: can you bzr merge trunk so we can align both branches?
<verterok> nessita: hi
<nessita> verterok: hola!
<verterok> nessita: hola
<verterok> nessita: for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/869920 I proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/stable-3-0_fix-869920/+merge/85856
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869920 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Files in new UDFs are not uploaded due to filtering (affects: 10) (dups: 2) (heat: 56)" [High,Confirmed]
<verterok> nessita: and now I see the fix is already in stable-3-0
<verterok> :/
<nessita> verterok: yes, we merged all changes from trunk into stable-3-0 branch yesterday
<verterok> nessita: ok, so...why I proposed that branch? :/
<verterok> nessita: how are we going to manage this mess?
<nessita> verterok: we did not have the procedure in place until yesterday. And not sure what mess you mean :-)
<verterok> nessita: last week you told me I need to backport all changes I do to trunk
<verterok> nessita: the mess of saying != doing :)
<verterok> nessita: so, is there a wiki page, gdoc, something?
<verterok> nessita: what should I do with stable-2-0?
<verterok> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/stable-2-0_fix-869920/+merge/85860
<dobey> we are not merging trunk to stable-2-0
<nessita> verterok: let me review what we talked so I can understand why I was not clear, so I can improve what I say
<dobey> verterok: i approved it
<dobey> the stable-2-0 fix, that is
<verterok> ok, so... when I fix something in trunk, I only need to backport to stable-2-0, right?
<dobey> well, and -1-6 and -1-4 and -1-2 possibly as well; but this will be much simpler in the future
<verterok> stable-3-0 is updated via the new process
<verterok> dobey: yes, but assuming it's a bug affecting >= 2-0
<dobey> once we resolve the whole "how the hell do we support N versions of Ubuntu with a single stable branch" problem
<verterok> nessita: welcome back
<nessita> irc client is acting up
<nessita> verterok: sorry, I was going thru the irc logs and this thingy crashed
<nessita> (twice!)
<verterok> nessita: when I proposed the branch targeted to trunk, you told me to also propose the fix for all versions, including 3-0
<dobey> err, s/stable branch/stable series/
<verterok> all "affected" version
<verterok> nessita: I'm asking because I'm about to propose a bug fix for tritcask :)
<nessita> verterok: yes, but only *after* it was properly QA'd in trunk. And last friday, when rodney and I found out we have a different view of the process, I say to propose and land the branch into stable-3-0, and I thought that landed then. I did not know that branch did not land.
<verterok> ok
<verterok> thanks
<nessita> verterok: so, yesterday, we agreed on a process (we in desktop), and I should share that in the ubunet mailing list
<nessita> verterok: because I can see the confusion
<dobey> verterok: it's bumpy at the moment, but it will smooth out over time
<verterok> nessita: ok, thanks
<verterok> dobey: I have problem in proposing N branches until it settles :)
<dobey> verterok: well, propose N-1 :)
<verterok> dobey: :)
<dobey> nessita: i updated the protocol branch to include the other part of a change that you previously missed :)
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<verterok> just want to avoid wasting dev and review cycles, as I my stable-3--fix* branch was proposed and curtis was reviewing it :)
<verterok> thanks
<nessita> verterok: so, summary is we should backport fixes to stable branches (all stables affected except 3-0), and we'll update stable-3-0 periodically. The goal is to, eventually, use the same stable branch to all ubuntu releases, so we devs do not have to build N (or N-1) branches
<verterok> nessita: perfect
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch; bbiab
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, dobey, gatox EOD for me, see you tom!
<gatox> mandel, bye!
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<dobey> adios mandel
<nessita> chau mandel
<dobey> nessita: uhm?
<dobey> nessita: 2.99.2?
<nessita> dobey: yes, I'm not making it in time for 2.99.1
<dobey> ok
<nessita> dobey: given that 2.99.1 is right after we come back from the shutdown
<nessita> and tomorrow is my last day of work until next year!!!
<nessita> :-D
<gatox> nessita, lucky you! jeje
<dobey> right
<nessita> gatox: :-D :-D
<gatox> those moments when you think that you finally fix it, and then a more difficult problem appear....... just like that! :P
<dobey> nessita, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/merge-to-stable-3-0/+merge/86421
<ralsina> dobey: will get to it soon
<dobey> nessita: btw, can you look at my dirspec branch again?
<nessita> dobey: sure, give me a couple of minutes
<gatox> brb
<nessita> dobey: have the link handy, for dirspec?
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/add-tests/+merge/86130
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> dobey: did you know that there is no need to do try-except for .pop(), you can just do: a_dict.pop(key, None)
<dobey> i didn't know that, no
<nessita> dobey: could you change that in the code please? otherwise the next seeing that will wonder why is being done that way
<dobey> done
<nessita> thanks
<dobey> already pushed even
<dobey> nessita: how is it going with the releases and reviews?
<nessita> dobey: good. You?
<dobey> frantic :)(
<dobey> i think i will have to not make a rhythmbox-ubuntuone release today
<dobey> nessita: do you need help with the ubuntuone-control-panel packaging, or are we going to wait until the next release to package the qt bits in ubuntu?
<nessita> dobey: no help needed so far, and I don't think I can propose the qt packaging yet since qt4reactor is not in main
<nessita> and controlpanel is
<dobey> right; and we need to fix up the packaging in nightlies a bit too i think
<dobey> so for january we'll do qt :)
<nessita> dobey: right
<nessita> dobey: besides manual inspection, is there any way to automatically detect if the new upstream release has a new depends??
<dobey> nessita: not really, but for python at least, you can do a grep for "import"
<nessita> yeap
<dobey> nessita: i don't think we've added any new dependencies though?
<dobey> python-twisted-web for sso maybe?
<nessita> dobey: in my head I think we had, but I can't remember or find what :-)
<nessita> dobey: hum, not yet, I think
<dobey> i think it is using that, because of the twisted + gi issue for libsoup
<dobey> at least that's what i understood last night looking at web_client/__init__.py there
<nessita> dobey: webclient is not being used so far
<nessita> dobey: is a new module to be used later by the rest
<nessita> dobey: though, you're right, we're releasing that in this ussoc release
<nessita> so I guess I should add that dep
<dobey> i think we need to do some deps cleanup anyway
<nessita> python-twisted-web is already a depends for ussoc!
<dobey> nessita: do you have any pbuilders set up?
<nessita> nice :-)
<nessita> dobey: yeah, all of them
<nessita> (maverick, natty, oneiric, precise)
<dobey> nessita: if you're worried about dependencies, you can just make the source package, then do "pbuilder-dist name_2.99.0-0ubuntu1.dsc" and see where it fails, if it does :)
<nessita> dobey: pbuilder certainly helps for detecting missing deps for sources, but not for binaries, no?
<dobey> although, it won't necessarily catch all possibles, it's a pretty good test before throwing it in ubuntu proper
<nessita> dobey: right
<dobey> nessita: well, it works better with the nightlies, since we run the unit tests there; but not so much for ubuntu proper packages yet, since we can't run the tests there
<nessita> dobey: right
<dobey> also, i'm about to write up a proposal e-mail to make our lives much easier for uploads to ubuntu
<nessita> dobey: looking forward to see that. Another question, you're releasing devtools as 2.99.0 today?
<nessita> it has the testcases new module
<ralsina> nessita, dobey: I am not feeling very well, I will take a break and come back tonight.
<nessita> ralsina: ack, get better!
<ralsina> nessita: thx, if you need me call me on the phone, I am 2 meters away from the notebook :-)
<dobey> nessita: i'm not releasing devtools without dirspec, and without the change to it to use dirspec :)
<nessita> dobey: ok
<nhaines> ralsina: hope you feel better!
<nessita> dobey: I think I need to remove the dependency on ubuntuone-installer for controlpanel
<dobey> why?
<dobey> i think it has to stay, at least for now
<nessita> dobey: why? :-)
<nessita> dobey: controlpanel does not depend on installer to function
<dobey> because without it, there's no way to actually launch the control panel
<dobey> except for if you get a new folder offered to you or something
<nessita> dobey: but we have all our packages in main, and in the CD, and the controlpanel is there
<nessita> dobey: or clicking on the U1 icon in the launcher runs the installer?
<dobey> nessita: if nothing depends on -installer, it will fall off the cd, which means it won't work
<dobey> yes, clicking the icon runs the installer, which runs the control panel if it's already installed
<nessita> dobey: I see. Any reason not run the controlpanel directly from the launcher?
<dobey> nessita: so it has to stay for now; but i agree we do need to discuss with chipaca/etc about what to do about the installer
<dobey> nessita: because we can't have one .desktop file run either x or y
<dobey> nessita: and because we had the plan of just having the installer on the CD, which would install everything else; but then we changed what we were doing close to the end of the cycle
<dobey> nessita: and so it is designed to have the smoothest UX possible with the installer in place
<nessita> dobey: right, and +1 to see what happens with the installer
<dobey> so leave the dep for now (and possibly the jan 3 release), and i already had it in my plans to bug people about the installer :)
<verterok> ralsina, nessita: is syncdaemon using the syncdaemon.conf config file in windows? e.g: if I add a token
<nessita> verterok: syncdaemon uses the syncdaemon.conf in windows, yes. Not sure what you mean with "if I add a token"
<dobey> i think he means oauth token, vs sso
<verterok> nessita: it will use the oauth token form the config or the one in the registry/whatever?
<verterok> dobey: yes, oauth token :)
<dobey> nessita: are you ready to approve that dirspec branch yet? :P
<nessita> dobey: yes I am! approving
<nessita> verterok: so, do we read oauth tokens from the config file in ubuntu?
<verterok> nessita: yup
<nessita> verterok: then, it should work on windows
<verterok> nessita: awesome!
<nessita> verterok: all the code works the same in all platforms
<verterok> nessita: cool, do you know where syncdaemon.conf is in windows? :)
<dobey> oh man, saab filed for bankruptcy
<nessita> verterok: we ship the same as in linux. Once is installed, is under C:
<nessita> óops
<nessita> C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Local\ubuntuone I think
<nessita> verterok: ^
<verterok> nessita: graicas, muchas gracias
<nessita> de nada
<dobey> nessita: do you have any upload privs in ubuntu at all, btw?
<nessita> dobey: nopes, I'm trying to have several packages sponsored so I can apply for those
<dobey> nessita: when were you planning on applying?
<nessita> dobey: soon, but seb recommended me to have a couple of packages sponsored first
<dobey> nessita: ok; hold off on application for now please. because you will need to apply for a team that doesn't exist yet :)
<nessita> dobey: what do you mean?:-)
<dobey> nessita: i mean, i'm trying to make life much easier for us in being able to upload our packages to ubuntu
<dobey> but i have to propose the team and deal with all that stuff; then you can just apply to be on that team, rather than for per-package uploads
<nessita> dobey: sounds good :-) (though I will try to apply for uploads right for magicicada and pycasa as well, but after this)
<dobey> application process will be pretty much the same, though
<dobey> ah ok; yeah, those are separate things, so that is fine; those wouldn't be in the pacakage set for this team
<nessita> of course
<dobey> nessita: do you know why the two tests would have failed with UnicodeDecodeError in https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/add-tests/+merge/86130 ?
<dobey> ah
<dobey> LANG fail :(
<nessita> dobey: sorry, was attendin another ping. You got that?
<dobey> yesh; not sure what the right fix is, but i see why it broke
<dobey> what are all the windows character encodings that we actually support?
<dobey> actually, i'm not sure why we have these tests exactly
<dobey> these tests make no sense :(
<dobey> nessita: should i just delete the tests, or skip them or something? they seem to depend on system configuration being set a certain way, and don't actually test any of the code in the project
<nessita> dobey: the test us testing that no matter the system config, we get path as bytes encoded with utf-8
<nessita> is*
<nessita> dobey: so, removing is not an option, let me see the trace to see how we can fix
<dobey> it depends on sys.getfilesystemencoding() returning something compatibile with all of UTF-8
<nessita> dobey: I haven't merged yet, but from the trace along that does not look the case. The test builds a path with the encoding of the FS
<nessita> alone*
<dobey> which is a system configuration thing
<nessita> dobey: right, but it does not matter what setting is, can be any enconding. So, the test grabs a unicode name, and encode it in 2 encodings: the system's, and utf-8. Then it checks that using get_env_path will return the utf-8 version of it, no matter what the system config is
<nessita> dobey: what is sys.getfilesystemencoding() returning?
<dobey> nessita: it does matter, because it can't encode the string to something which doesn't support those characters. so if your filesystem encoding on windows is Windows-1253 (Greek) for example, it will fail
<dobey> nessita: in tarmac, it is ANSI_X3.4-1968
<dobey> aka ASCII
<dobey> which Ñandú does not fit in
<nessita> dobey: I see
<nessita> dobey: so, from my POV, this module should return all the paths in unicode
<nessita> dobey: so, proposal:
<nessita> * skip these tests to land
<nessita> * add a new bug/branch to return unicode, and then when you change each project to use dirspec, also modify them to use that unicode
<dobey> i don't quite understand what you mean by returning unicode; the method seems to do that
<nessita> dobey: one sec
<dobey> anyway, i skipped them and filed a bug
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/dirspec/+bug/907053
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 907053 in dirspec "Test failures due to lack of isolation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> dobey: ack, please remember to run this by alecu
<gatox> EOD!! bye people!
<dobey> nessita: could you also do a quick and easy review for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/use-dirspec/+merge/86303 ?
<dobey> it's a very simple change :)
<nessita> dobey: you're squeezing me today!!! :-)
<dobey> gatox: bye cylong
<dobey> err cylon
<nessita> dobey: I demand no more lifting and icecream ;-)
<gatox> jeje
<nessita> gatox: bye!
<dobey> nessita: i still have to do stable-3-0 merging for libubuntuone, as well :(
<dobey> bah, slow launchpad :(
 * nessita -> eods
#ubuntuone 2011-12-21
<Guest62364> Guest62364
<Guest62364> How can I download multiple files from my cloud storage? Preferably an entire folder
<dobey> you can't from the web interface at the moment; there is an open bug on it already, though.
<Guest62364> Is there a method for doing so other than the web interface?
<mainerror> o/
<mandel> morning all!
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, buenas!
<ralsina> morning mandel, gatox
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi!
<nessita> hi gatox, how is it going?
<gatox> nessita, fighting... :P
<nessita> gatox: so, last night I reached the conclusion that you should use the solution you mentioned yesterday, and add a huge note to speak about that with brian on Jan
<gatox> or struggling (maybe more accurate)
<gatox> nessita, really?????!!!!!! :D
<nessita> gatox: yeah, right now we don't handle links created by others
<nessita> gatox: and is not worth it the time and energy you're investing
<gatox> nessita, yep....
<gatox> ok..... i'll do that..... fix the tests.... add new ones..... and move on
<nessita> gatox: yes. But please please please add a note in the code, referencing a bug, that we need to make that right
<gatox> nessita, OK! doing that now!
<nessita> great
<mandel> nessita, morning, do you know if dobey fixed the issue with the ubuntuone-client issue in p?
<nessita> mandel: hi there. As far as I know, yes, he did
<nessita> mandel: if you run nightlies you should have it fixed
<mandel> nessita, yes, I'm looking at it, it looks like my p nautilus is broken because I forced a version, but I dont remember in which package :(
<mandel> I'll look 'til I find it
<nessita> ralsina: how are you feeling today?
<mandel> nessita, uh, is ralsina down?
<nessita> mandel: he wasn't feeling well yesterday. Have you seen him today?
<mandel> nessita, he was around and said hi to me and gatox a while back
<mandel> nessita, like an hour ago..
<nessita> ok
<mandel> ok, lunch for me
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> nessita: better
<ralsina> nessita: sorry for the long ping, kid woke up :-)
<ralsina> nessita: 1-1?
<nessita> ralsina: is it in 10'?
 * nessita checks her calendar
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but let's be flexible and have it when you have a free slot :-)
<nessita> right
<nessita> ralsina: give me 5 to wrap my head around this test I'm building
<ralsina> sure
<dobey> o/~ work all night, and drink all rum o/~
<nessita> ralsina: I'm ready, but mumble will not connect (I'm using the laptop). Can we do skype instead?
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
<nessita> ralsina: I can hear you, can you hear me?
<nessita> ralsina: can you try increasing the volume?
<ralsina> nessita: let me phone you
<nessita> ralsina: I have my mic to the highest value
<nessita> ok
<ralsina> my volume i at 100%
 * mandel back
<dobey> mandel: use the nightlies
<mandel> dobey, yeah, I'm using them, I guess the problem is that I forced the pacakge to a version an I don't know how to undo that..
<dobey> what version of ubuntuone-client-gnome do you have installed?
<nessita> me
<gatox> me
<dobey> meh
<nessita>  mandel, ralsina?
<mandel> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> DONE: bug #834730, ubuntu releases
<nessita> TODO: try to wrap up the aforementioned bug, EOY at 6pm :-P
<nessita> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 834730 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Use SignalBroadcaster and RemoteMeta from ubuntu sso client (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834730
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed: make_link, read_link, fixed some tests, added some tests for make_link.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix one reamining tests regarding to this change, add tests for read_link.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> λ DONE: backports to stable-3-0, release prep, some releases
<dobey> λ TODO: expenses, some initial music store fixups for P, releases, fixes in gireactor for twisted review
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<dobey> mandel
<mandel> DONE: Dealt with my machine going nuts. More work in proxy.
<mandel> TODO: Improve tests for proxy test case. EOY
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt call, started arrangements for january minisprint, tried to code a bit, got sick stomach 1-1 with nessita TODO: code some, askubuntu answers, misc stuff BLOCKED: no, unless my mom cooks again
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<mandel> EOY for me, I'll try to close as much stuff as possible before I go :)
<nessita> ok, eom!
 * gatox lunch!
<dobey> nessita, ralsina: care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/merge-to-stable-3-0/+merge/86485 ? :)
<nessita> dobey: sure
<ralsina> dobey: sure!
<spartan2276> Is there an issue when trying to singon to Ubuntu one? Because I can't seem to be able to connect
<dobey> on the web site, or in the client?
<spartan2276> the client
<spartan2276> I have not tried the website yet, let me see
<spartan2276> yeah the login on the website works just fine
<dobey> do you have SSL handshake errors in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<spartan2276> this is what I get
<spartan2276> 2011-12-21 10:11:59,941 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - INFO - connect was requested. Are we autoconnecting? False.
<spartan2276> 2011-12-21 10:12:00,330 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - INFO - 'CredentialsFound': callbacking with credentials.
<spartan2276> 2011-12-21 10:12:00,331 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - INFO - connect: credential request was successful, pushing SYS_USER_CONNECT.
<spartan2276> 2011-12-21 10:12:22,378 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'AUTH_FAILED'  (queues IDLE  connection 'With User With Network')>; queue: 0; hash: 0) ----
<spartan2276> 2011-12-21 10:14:22,378 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'AUTH_FAILED'  (queues IDLE  connection 'With User With Network')>; queue: 0; hash: 0) ----
<spartan2276> 2011-12-21 10:16:22,379 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'AUTH_FAILED'  (queues IDLE  connection 'With User With Network')>; queue: 0; hash: 0) ----
<dobey> duanedesign, rye: ^^ can you help spartan2276 please?
<duanedesign> hello spartan2276
<spartan2276> hey
<duanedesign> spartan2276: could you please make sure the time on your computer is correct, and the time zone.
<spartan2276> how can I do that. Wow yes the time is way off by like 15 mins
<duanedesign> aha
<duanedesign> i bet that is it
<spartan2276> how the heck did that happen
<duanedesign> Time & Date Settings
<duanedesign> you can set it to get the time automagically over the internet
<spartan2276> ok right now is set to Automatically over the Internet
<duanedesign> if that is set and it is getting the wrong time try the manual opiton
<duanedesign> Try and manual and set your time using a reliable source like http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/
<spartan2276> k
<spartan2276> ok, it is set
<spartan2276> now what
<duanedesign> spartan2276: open a terminal and try the command:   u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> and then:  u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> that will restart everything and should get you connected
<spartan2276> it seems like it worked
<duanedesign> \o/
<spartan2276> thanks
<duanedesign> spartan2276: anytime
<dobey> nessita: i didn't get as many things released yesterday as i'd hoped to. will get the rest knocked out today though, after i get some lunch
<nessita> dobey: ack. Need any help?
<dobey> nessita: don't think so, but i think rhythmbox-ubuntuone will have to slip past this week, because we haven't been able to do any of that porting work yet
<dobey> but hopefully i can do some of that over the next few days and we can pump out a release of it in january
<nessita> dobey: ok, thanks for the update
<dobey> sure; time to get some lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<nessita> lunchtime!!!
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, nessita and dobey I'm done for the year!!!!
<dobey> noooooo!
<ralsina> mandel: felices fiestas!
<gatox> mandel, enjoy your holidays!!
<gatox> mandel, que pases felices fiestas
<dobey> what will we do without all the euphamisms
<mandel> dobey, I'll write a bot in go (I plan to do some golang learning :P)
<dobey> heh
<mandel> ralsina, gatox gracias! igualmente!
<mandel> dobey, this one is just for you: "Why is Santa always happy?"
<dobey> lol
<mandel> dobey, because he know all the naughty girls addresses
<dobey> mandel: you posted that on twitter the other day, didn't you?
<mandel> dobey, very probable hehehe
<mandel> I have a limited amount of dirty jokes..
<mandel> I'll get back with more
<dobey> ok, time to get the rest of the releases done
<nessita> mandel: enjoy the holidays!
<mandel> nessita, igualmente!!
<mainerror> beuno: You there?
<ralsina> mainerror: beuno is on holidays
<dobey> nessita: you /did/ release sso and cp yesterday, right?
<nessita> dobey: yes sir! sso was sponsored, controlpanel wasn't this morning, let me check now
<dobey> nessita: the 2.99.0 milestone is still active on them, presumably because you used that script to upload the tarballs :)
<dobey> nessita: did you make tarballs of anything else? or just those 2?
<nessita> dobey: you ask for something in particular?
<nessita> dobey: those 2 and windows-installer, which I uploaded but did not make a package, for obvious reasons
<dobey> a couple of bugs were not targeted to the 2.99.0 milestone (or stable-3-0 even) that should have been, so i'm sort of glad that you forgot about that
<nessita> dobey: right, I forgot to disable the milestone, let me do that
<dobey> but it should be deactivated now i think :)
<mainerror> Oh, right. Thanks ralsina.
<dobey> doh
<dobey> nessita: you changed the version in ubuntuone-client to 2.99.0 in your backport branch
<nessita> dobey: yes
<nessita> dobey: I did not see an issue in that
<dobey> nessita: why did you do it there? it's better to do it as a separate commit when we actually make the release, i think
<nessita> here!
<nessita> dobey: so, what bugs are not targeted to stable and should?
<dobey> nessita: bug #692597 and bug #891644 weren't
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692597 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (Ubuntu Precise) (and 30 other projects) "If the user has the date/time/timezone wrong, connection fails (Expired timestamp error) (affects: 18) (dups: 6) (heat: 144)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692597
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 891644 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (Ubuntu) (and 7 other projects) "Use /api/time to do the timesync (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891644
<dobey> nessita: i think it got overlooked because they were filed before we branched
<nessita> dobey: perhaps
<dobey> nessita: did you see my comment about the version # change?
<dobey> 14:42 < dobey> nessita: why did you do it there? it's better to do it as a separate commit when we actually make the release, i think
<nessita> dobey: that we should do it at release time? yes, and I said:
<nessita> (04:42:59 PM) nessita: dobey: we can agree on that from now on :-)
<dobey> ok; i did not see that :)
<nessita> dobey: I agree is cleaner to have a single commit in the release stating we're releasing revno fo
<nessita> dobey: right, my router was acting up, sorry
<dobey> heh, no need to apologize :)
<nessita> dobey: milestone 2.99.0 for ussoc and controlpanel are inactive now
<dobey> thanks; windows-installer too?
<nessita> dobey: doing it now
<dobey> (i didn't check if it was or not)
<dobey> cool, thanks
<nessita> we seriously need to script all this up
<dobey> yeah, with all that time we have available to do other things ;)
<dobey> nessita: i hope by february we will be able to do the releases very smoothly at least; and at that point, we can probably automate much of it, a lot more easily as well
<nessita> dobey: +1
<dobey> i think ubuntuone-client is really where most of the pain is, at the moment :)
<dobey> ralsina: what days are you off?
<ralsina> dobey: none
<dobey> ralsina: you're working all next week?
<ralsina> dobey: yep
<dobey> ah ok
<gatox> EOD for me!
<gatox> see you tomorrow......
<dobey> cheers gatox
<gatox> with the no-vacations ones
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<gatox> dobey, ralsina bye
 * nessita -> EOY
<nessita> bye al!
<nessita> all*
<dobey> gah; reminded again why i hate setup.py :)
<dobey> ralsina: still around?
<dobey> eh, i'll do it in the morning; have worked too much the past couple days anyway
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2011-12-22
<gatox> morning
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> gatox: care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/add-manifest/+merge/86630 ?
<gatox> dobey, on it
<gatox> dobey, +1
<dobey> ralsina: are we having a meeting today, or no, since most of the team is on holiday already?
<ralsina> dobey: no point in having one
<ralsina> dobey: specially since all you lazy people leave tomorrow
<dobey> heh
<gatox> ralsina, :P
<gatox> ralsina, no standup either?
<ralsina> gatox: nah, let's live a little
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> gatox: consider this my christmas present ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, jejeje ohhhh you are so kind! :D
<gatox> ralsina, are you in mar del plata?
<ralsina> gatox: yep
<ralsina> gatox: I may have to get a long-sleeved shirt... it's 18C ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, LUCKY YOU!!!!! we are dying in cordoba!
<gatox> today is better..... but yesterday.... 42°
 * lisettte is jealous of gatox: dark and gloomy in NL and on top of it all I have a cold :(
<gatox> lisettte, i prefer dark and gloomy.... yesterday noone was in the street..... all the people was complaining about this living hell :P
<gatox> people in cordoba turn into vampires jeje
<lisettte> gatox: haha
<ralsina> I imagine cordoba's vampires saying "the sole idea of drinking warm blood in this heat is insane!"
<gatox> jejjeje
<gatox> we drink sangria..... and it's cool :P
<lisettte> :D
<dobey> lol, sangria
<dobey> well, no standup, yay; brb though
<gatox> brb me too!
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<chris__> What is the status of Notes and Contacts
<carneyc> Whats the status of contacts
<linux2ubuntu> whats up with the contact feature in one.ubuntu
<linux2ubuntu> has this been working recently?
<dobey> linux2ubuntu: can you be more specific about what problem you are experiencing please?
<linux2ubuntu> on the home page it says Our Notes and Contacts database is not responding at the moment.  Don't worry. This is a temporary problem and your data is secure. We have been alerted of the issue and will resolve it promptly. You can also chat with us directly to get the latest information on the issue.
<linux2ubuntu> just wondering if this was working recently, just want to try it out.
<dobey> oh, web irc clients; fun
<dobey> brb, gotta run to the dealer and maybe pick up my truck and maybe drop off a car :-/
<gatox> people...... EOY for me!!! see you in twitter until January 2nd :P
<gatox> ralsina, dobey bye!
<dobey> bah; too $$$
#ubuntuone 2011-12-23
<j0nr> morning.
<j0nr> still having problems with music not showkng up in android music app
<j0nr> also bougjt some musoc from u1 music store 2 days ago and hasnt appeared on my phone yet
<j0nr> can see it in the Files app but not the music app
<rye> j0nr, have the files failed to appear even under Unknown Artist?
<j0nr> rye: searched for them and yes unknown artist/album
<duanedesign> morning all
<ralsina> good morning!
<dobey> ralsina: no standup today? it's just the two of us, no?
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, just us, no point
<ralsina> dobey: or let's do this: how are you doing, dobey?
<dobey> oh yeah, we were supposed to have a 1-1 yesterday, weren't we
<ralsina> dobey: let's have one :-)
<dobey> now? or when?
<ralsina> dobey: let's have it on IRC now
<dobey> ok
<dobey> bbiab, lunch
<doritoDan> Hi
<doritoDan> After uninstaling Ubuntu One on Windows, realizing that it's completely broken, and subsequently uninstalling it
<doritoDan> it still tries to autostart on my system
<doritoDan> which generates a bunch of error messages on every boot
<doritoDan> how can I remove it
<dobey> ralsina: ^^ does uninstall not remove the autostart registry key?
<ralsina> dobey: no, there is no way to remove it because it's user-specific
<ralsina> doritoDan: shouldn't give you errors, though
<doritoDan> It does
<ralsina> doritoDan: ok, I can guide you to remove it
<doritoDan> Thanks
<dobey> windows gives an error for anything that fails during autostart
<ralsina> doritoDan: give me 1 second
<doritoDan> Wow, it's still in my program files folder
<doritoDan> despite uninstalling it
<doritoDan> ill try running the uninstall via the exe rather than the control panel then
<ralsina> doritoDan: hmmm looks like uninstall failed for some reason
<doritoDan> ok thats weird
<doritoDan> it didnt say anything
<doritoDan> it just removed all the files
<doritoDan> from the folder
<doritoDan> well, not all of them
<doritoDan> more like 50% of them
<doritoDan> but whatever
<doritoDan> I'll just assume that this did the trick.
<doritoDan> Thanks though. :-)
<ralsina> doritoDan: ok, if you still have trouble, ping me here
<doritoDan> Alright.
<doritoDan> Thanks pal.
<ralsina> dobey: Turns out I have to go run some errands. I will be here for a couple of hours tonight, but if I don't see you, happy festivus!
<dobey> ralsina: cheers
#ubuntuone 2011-12-24
<hydester> is ubuntu one encrypted on the server side?
<dobey> https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/are-my-files-stored-on-the-server-encrypted/
<hydester> thanks dobey.  any idea why they decided to not go with encryption?
<dobey> it is very hard to get right, and it makes doing a lot of other things very hard; and it takes a lot of hardware resources to be able to do it at all, at scale
<hydester> dobey: couldn't it be done at the client end?  that is, have all the sync clients do the heavy lifting
<hydester> as in an integration solution
<dobey> we wouldn't be able to offer music streaming, or any advanced features on the web site; to use files on the web site, you'd have to download and decrypt them manually with the key
<dobey> if you want to store encrypted files and don't want music streaming, etc… though, you are certainly free to encrypt all your files locally, and they will be synced that way
<dobey> plus, if the client did it, you'd need the same key on all your machines
<hydester> dobey: i'm just trying to evaluate my options, like dropbox vs ubuntu one vs skydrive.  security is part of the criteria, but i understand i can encrypt on my end.  i read that dropbox uses amazon S3.  does  canonical run ubuntu one with their own hardware and staff?
<dobey> there's also https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-security-and-privacy-policies-does-ubuntu-one-have/ which you might want to read
<dobey> i think files are currently stored in s3, but other data is not
<hacked_kernel> is there API for C++ for using Ubuntu one?
#ubuntuone 2011-12-25
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<pmjdebruijn> I bought some music via Ubuntu One Music Shop some time ago
<pmjdebruijn> the weird thing is
<pmjdebruijn> now I have 1 track twice
<pmjdebruijn> and I'm missing another one
<pmjdebruijn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myrskyntuoja "Voiman vartijat"
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait
<pmjdebruijn> it's just the sync that's failing
<pmjdebruijn> the file is still on my account, just checked the webbased interface
<pmjdebruijn> so I'm wondering whether it's failed because of the special characters
<pmjdebruijn> ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/Teräsbetoni/Myrskyntuoja/Voiman vartijat.mp3
#ubuntuone 2012-12-17
<gatox> good morning!
#ubuntuone 2012-12-18
<gatox> good morning!
<mattyw> I get Service unavailable when trying to go to the Photos tab, anyone else get this?
<karni> mattyw: hrm no, it's working for me. joshuahoover? ↑
<mattyw> uploading from the mac client also seems to have stopped - not sure if the two things are related
<karni> mattyw: You can wait here for a while, our support folks may pick it up from here. If not, please do notify about your problem via this form: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<mattyw> ok karni will do, thanks
<karni> np
<karni> chaselivingston: Maybe you'll be here sooner than Josh ↑
<chaselivingston> karni: here
<chaselivingston> mattyw: still around?
<mattyw> chaselivingston, hi there
<chaselivingston> mattyw: what's the email address associated with your account?
<karni> chaselivingston: tnx
<chaselivingston> mattyw: thanks, give me just a sec
<chaselivingston> mattyw: try clearing your browser's cache and cookies, then viewing the photos tab again. i ran a job on your account from our end that should fix this
<mattyw> chaselivingston, thanks a lot they seem to be back
<chaselivingston> mattyw: great!
<mattyw> what was the problem - anything interesting?
<chaselivingston> mattyw: nope, not really interesting, just a common thing with folks that have as many photos as you do :)
<mattyw> chaselivingston, I thought i'd chuck all my photos at it to see what happens :D
<chaselivingston> mattyw: should be fine now, it's just rescanning all of them and generating the views
<mattyw> chaselivingston, ok thanks a lot
<chaselivingston> mattyw: no problem!
<mattyw> chaselivingston, my photo page seems to have died again  - it seems to die at the same time as my uploads stop - does this make sense?
<chaselivingston> mattyw: hm, interesting. might have to have someone look into that
<mattyw> chaselivingston, do you want me to raise a proper support request?
<chaselivingston> mattyw: if you don't mind, that would be helpful
<Moscherkobold> hello everyone, is there any plan to buy a storage upgrade with an one time payment?
<karni> chaselivingston: You might know the answer to that ↑
<chaselivingston> Moscherkobold: could you explain what you mean?
<karni> chaselivingston: not providing his CC I believe
<karni> Moscherkobold: We wouldn't be able to renew your subscription without your CC.
<karni> Moscherkobold: You'd like to upgrade for a month only or something like that?
<Moscherkobold> karni: erm no i was asking for an possibility to buy permanent storage with an one time payment
<Moscherkobold> i prefer one bigger amount of money instead of a monthly or yearly abo
<chaselivingston> Moscherkobold: that's not an option that we plan on providing, we currently offer monthly and yearly subscriptions
<karni> ah
<Moscherkobold> for any buisness reason?
<Moscherkobold> sorry just asking around :)
<chaselivingston> Moscherkobold: it's just easier that way, we don't want to have to refund a large sum of money if you decide at some point in the future to cancel your account. further, we have no way to know how long you'll keep your account, and therefore how much to charge you
<Moscherkobold> ah understand, sounds reasonable but maybe this is something you can think about for the future. i know a lot of people who are afraid of this monthly payment stuff
<chaselivingston> Moscherkobold: to be honest with you, i don't see it changing :)
<Moscherkobold> ok :)
<chaselivingston> Moscherkobold: don't know of anyone who offers a payment structure like you're suggesting
<Moscherkobold> yes just in case you want to be different then anybody else
<Moscherkobold> thank you so far 5gb free is a very nice service
<chaselivingston> Moscherkobold: glad you're enjoying it!
#ubuntuone 2012-12-19
<gatox> good morning!
#ubuntuone 2012-12-20
<JamesTait> Morning all! o/
<gatox> good morning!
<teknico> hi everyone, how's it going? :-)
<ralsina> hi teknico!
<teknico> ralsina, hi!
<karni> hi teknico, ralsina o/ :)
<mattyw> chaselivingston, you around?
<chaselivingston> mattyw: yep, what's up?
<Tm_T> hi all
<chaselivingston> Tm_T: hi!
<Tm_T> 2147.16 < Tm_T> looks like there's something going on with 7digital? U1 music store doesn't allow me to purchase, complains I have no card yet
<Tm_T> 2147.50 < Tm_T> indeed, 7digital.com is giving me maintenance screen now
<Tm_T> chaselivingston: I heard you could be a person interested of this ^
<chaselivingston> Tm_T: sure, that's something we're looking into, have you tried clearing your cache and cookies?
<Tm_T> chaselivingston: I did try try hard refresh yet, I can try with clean session too
<joshuahoover> Tm_T: what country are you in?
<joshuahoover> Tm_T: this will help us narrow down the possibilities
<joshuahoover> Tm_T: when you go to https://one.ubuntu.com/music-store/checkout you're clicking on "Complete purchase" and then see the "you need to register a card" page or an error?
<Tm_T> I'm from finland
<Tm_T> joshuahoover: that I need to register a card
<joshuahoover> Tm_T: and you enter a card and the store keeps saying you don't have a card registered?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> 7digital.com did show my card just fine before going down though
<Tm_T> yeah, no matter what I do to my session, the same issue
#ubuntuone 2012-12-21
<brucet927> Hi there, I've setup ubuntu on my mother in-law's laptop, and will be installing it on her currently broken desktop.
<brucet927> Can I use ubuntu one to automatically have everything she does in her home folders sync or is it like dropbox, things need to be put in a specific folder on your system?
<jgdx> brucet927: Hi, take a look at https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/can-i-synchronize-a-folder-outside-my-home-folder-117/ <- answer is sadly no
<jgdx> brucet927: sorry, misunderstood. The answer is yes. But it kinda sounds like you want a backup being made daily/weekly instead?
<jgdx> The Backup application can create backups and upload them to ubuntu one
<brucet927> jgdx, no, it's more a case that she has teenage kids, so she'll obviously be swapping from desktop to laptop a lot
<brucet927> And would like it so that when she's working in libreoffice on her desktop, for example, when she hits save, the file will then appear in its new form on her laptop.
<brucet927> (After syncing, of course)
<jgdx> brucet927: oh, then yes. Open "Ubuntu One" and "Add a folder from this computer"
<brucet927> Ah, that's great
<brucet927> Does it sync automatically as soon as it detects changes to the files?
<jgdx> brucet927: afaik, yes.
<jgdx> brucet927: just note that .mozilla/.firefox folders and the like will result in perpetual syncing
<brucet927> I thought that might be the case, so if possible I'd probably only set up her documents/picture folders
<dobey> you can't sync all of the home directory
<dobey> you can only choose to sync folders within it though
<dobey> there is lots of stuff in home that would turn out very bad if you tried to sync it
<brucet927> Yeah, dobey, like I said, I anticipated that, so I will just be setting her docs and pics to sync
<Moscherkobold> good morning everyone
<Moscherkobold> is there a way to get the files client without google account
<Moscherkobold> i have a new phone and i want to have as less google on it as possible :)
<JamesTait> Happy end-of-the-world day, everyone! :-D
<gatox> good morning!
<czajkowski> ello
<chaselivingston> Moscherkobold: you can get the apk here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files
<Tm_T> hmmm, shouldn't ubuntu one music store have same tracks and albums available than 7digital.com ?
<chaselivingston> Tm_T: not necessarily, depends on the country you're in
<Tm_T> chaselivingston: hmmm, even if I compare to local 7digital store and UK store?
<chaselivingston> Tm_T: possibly. we're working on bringing the catalogs more up to speed on our end, there are several upgrades we're performing that we hope to have live after the first of the year
<Tm_T> chaselivingston: allright, currently atleast one band has only 1 (or two, depending on how you count it) album in ubuntu store while 7digital offers ... 20+?
<chaselivingston> joshuahoover: ^^^
<Tm_T> band name contains Ö so I wonder if that has anything to do
#ubuntuone 2012-12-22
<Tm_T> morning
<Moscherkobold> chaselivingston: thank you
#ubuntuone 2013-12-16
<Guest81453> Good morning all; happy Day of Reconciliation! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-12-17
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Maple Syrup Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-12-18
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Bake Cookies Day! :-D
<elopio> gatox: do you know why is this incomplete?https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1227510
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227510 in Ubuntu UX "after clicking the install button, nothing happens for some seconds" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gatox> elopio, no
<elopio> Saviq: you set the status. Are we missing some information there?
<Saviq> elopio, well, on my side it's waiting for design input
<Saviq> elopio, as in the design never took long-running actions into account
<elopio> Saviq: got it. I'll add a comment on the bug.
<Saviq> elopio, this can be improved scope-side with no design input
<Saviq> elopio, but long-term we need some general approach to those
<elopio> Saviq: I agree.
<mattgriffin> JamesTait: do i really have to bake cookies today? ugh… twist my arm ;)
<JamesTait> I believe so - I'm pretty sure it's enshrined in law. ;)
<JamesTait> mattgriffin, ^^
<JamesTait> mattgriffin, if you look carefully, clause 2 also says you must share them with me. :-D
<dobey> elopio: oh are you discussing in here, or ubuntu-quality?
<dobey> mattgriffin: bake by proxy, and go to subway. they have fresh baked gingerbread cookies this month :)
<mattgriffin> JamesTait: lol
<mattgriffin> dobey: yum!
<dobey> indeed
<elopio> dobey: ubuntu-quality. mmcc, sorry, I was in a meeting.
#ubuntuone 2013-12-19
<Caveat4U> Since the channels dead right now, anyone in for IRC Jeopardy?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Regifting Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-12-20
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Human Solidarity Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-12-15
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Cat Herders Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-12-16
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Covered Anything Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-12-17
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wright Brothers Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-12-18
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Free Shipping Day! :-D
<dobey> eh, every day is free shipping day, on amazon prime :P
#ubuntuone 2014-12-19
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Underdog Day! :-D
